# Nouveauts dans Mac OS X Leopard (WWDC 07)



## disfortune (11 Juin 2007)

Eh ben, vous êtes motivés ici!!
J'espère que le keynote sera à la hauteur....


----------



## Joelaloose (11 Juin 2007)

D'ici à ce que steevy nous anonce la dispo immédiate de léopard


----------



## Tribal (11 Juin 2007)

.....   et rien sur iLife '07. C'est tout ce que j'attendais .... On savait déjà tout ce qu'il nous a présenté là ... moi qui attendait cet event avec impatience ... je suis très déçu.


----------



## UnAm (11 Juin 2007)

Tribal a dit:


> .....   et rien sur iLife '07. C'est tout ce que j'attendais .... On savait déjà tout ce qu'il nous a présenté là ... moi qui attendait cet event avec impatience ... je suis très déçu.


Coco? les annonces logicielles sont reportées parce qu'elles reposent toutes sur CoreAnimation, etc...

Je reste persuadé que Steve ne nous a pas montré 1/5 de la puissance de CoreAnimation! Détends toi, ça viendra! 


Bon sinon, l'arrivée de CoverFlow dans le Finder ne fait que confirmer l'arrivée du tactile également 



_PS:Bompi, il peut repartir dans le forum "rumeurs" maintenant ce topic?  :love:_


----------



## anto (11 Juin 2007)

Franchement je suis déçu... C'est ca les fonctions révolutionnaires?!
Spaces, Time Machine, iChat : on connait déjà!
Les autres trucs sont surtout esthétiques, franchement y a pas de révolution...
Pourtant j'adore tellement Mac........


----------



## jem25 (11 Juin 2007)

houla ca fait un bout de temps que je ne suis pas venu ici....

bon pour moi y'a un truc sur leopard qui me laisse comme la fosse........septique:mouais:; au vu des fonctionalités et surtout de l'apparence ca me fait peur, je doute que les mac ppc dernière génération comme mon powerbook 1,67GHz puisse le faire tourner vous en pensez quoi????


----------



## tornade13 (11 Juin 2007)

Salut

Rien sur iWork ?
Ni iLife on va donc zapper la version 07


----------



## jem25 (11 Juin 2007)

je penses en effet.....


----------



## Halx (11 Juin 2007)

jem25 a dit:


> houla ca fait un bout de temps que je ne suis pas venu ici....
> 
> bon pour moi y'a un truc sur leopard qui me laisse comme la fosse........septique:mouais:; au vu des fonctionalités et surtout de l'apparence ca me fait peur, je doute que les mac ppc dernière génération comme mon powerbook 1,67GHz puisse le faire tourner vous en pensez quoi????



Je ne me fais pas de soucis, mais cela va ramer un peu...


----------



## jem25 (11 Juin 2007)

je penses que y'a des fonctionalités qui seront suprimés lors de l'install..... pour la ram j'ai deja 1,5G et bientot 2Giga ca devrait aller.... enfin comme dirait les anglais wait and see


----------



## Lain (11 Juin 2007)

les derniers mac PPC ne devraient pas avoir de soucis avec leopard.

en particulier quand vous avez une carte vidéo dédiée

(powermac,  powerbook).  

évidemment, faut considérer que "time machine" est une appli de plus quand vous l'activez. c'est la ram qui sera sollicitée.

Core Animation etc sera rapide sur un powermac avec carte vidéo capable de faire core image (bref, si vous aviez déjà itunes coverflow fluide)  ou un powerbook dernier

le finder affichera des prevues de tous les fichiers, et vous aurez le loisir de faire des piles avec plein de fichiers, sans compter la vue "coverflow" et le quickview, donc ca va vous pousser à naviguer sur plus de fichiers en prévue temps réel en même temps.  évidemment le cpu va travailler,  mais rien qu'un PPC double coeur ou le dernier G4 des powerbook  ne va hurler.  la RAM est encore le truc vital pour tout voir fluide sans griller le disque dur : 1go ou 2go !   

non, je ne vois rien qui fasse "ramer" le mac qui est correct avec tiger. le plus gros poids de Tiger était "spotlight", car il fallait bien faire fonctionner l'index ou ouvrir rapidement un résultat de recherche.

dans le cas de léopard, cela sera Time Machine le gros ajout à votre ordi. pas core animation.

--
les macs sans carte vidéo dédiées ou anciennes (imac fleurs, vieux powerbook, etc) qui ne peuvent pas profiter de "core image" ne peuvent pas profiter de core animation.  le cpu bossera beaucoup ou l'animation ne sera pas visible.


-
le macbook intel a un chipset intel et non une carte dédiée, mais pour autant ce modèle est largement suffisant pour faire ces quelques animations.  Les piles etc ce n'est pas Oblivion ou Quake.


----------



## disfortune (11 Juin 2007)

Je viens de voir que fron row aura la même interface que &#63743;TV...


http://www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/features/frontrow.html


----------



## Freelancer (11 Juin 2007)

anto a dit:


> Franchement je suis d&#233;&#231;u... C'est ca les fonctions r&#233;volutionnaires?!
> Spaces, Time Machine, iChat : on connait d&#233;j&#224;!
> Les autres trucs sont surtout esth&#233;tiques, franchement y a pas de r&#233;volution...
> Pourtant j'adore tellement Mac........



pas de r&#233;volution? ah? je crois au contraire que quicklook, les piles de fichiers et coverflow font modifier l'approche qu'on peut avoir d'un fichier.

je m'explique: un fichier, jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; un ic&#244;ne qu'on double-clique pour l'ouvrir. A partir de l&#233;opard, les fichiers vont &#234;tre moins abstraits, leur manipulation &#233;galement, histoire de pr&#233;parer le terrain &#224; la manipulation directe &#224; la main lors de la d&#233;mocratisation des &#233;crans tactiles (parce que le surface de Microsoft &#224; 5000/10000$ - et qui n'est pas un &#233;cran tactile de surcro&#238;t n'est pas vraiment &#224; la port&#233;e de tt le monde)

Bref, la seconde r&#233;volution du jour, c'est quand m&#234;me l'arriv&#233;e de Safari sur windows, m&#234;me si elle est li&#233;e de pas trop pr&#232;s &#224; L&#233;opard. La prochaine &#233;tape c'est iChat ou Mail pour windows, et ensuite, c'est Mac OS X qui va s'appeler OS X et qui sera dispo sur toutes les machines. &#199;a me semble in&#233;luctable &#224; moyen terme (4/5 ans).


----------



## jerome74 (11 Juin 2007)

Heu... question b&#234;te : &#224; part les reflets dans le dock, elles sont ou les nouveaut&#233;s r&#233;volutionnaire que Steve Jobs &#224; voulu maintenir secretes pour pas que Bill les photocopie???


----------



## lifenight (11 Juin 2007)

Que safari soit porté sur windows ok, c'est pour imposer un peu plus le webkit, qu'itunes le soit aussi, c'est pour pouvoir syncroniser avec l'ipod, mais si Mail est porté sur windows, là ça aura une réelle signification.

En attendant, il me tarde d'avoir léopard  et bientôt on aura des captures et des démos dans tous les sens grâce à la version beta qui a été distribuée ce soir


----------



## lifenight (11 Juin 2007)

jerome74 a dit:


> Heu... question bête : à part les reflets dans le dock, elles sont ou les nouveautés révolutionnaire que Steve Jobs à voulu maintenir secretes pour pas que Bill les photocopie???



Les nouveautés sont ici


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2007)

Lain a dit:


> le macbook intel a un chipset intel et non une carte dédiée, mais pour autant ce modèle est largement suffisant pour faire ces quelques animations.  Les piles etc ce n'est pas Oblivion ou Quake.



Evidemment puisqu'il est autant voir pls puissant que les cartes graphiques dédiées susnommées....

Ls cartes graphiques bas de gammes n'ont en 6 ans quasiment pas augmenté de performances (croyez le ou pas) et alors que les performances des cartes haut de gammes augmntes de facon exponentielle, celle des bas de gamme stagnent hontesement....

Par exemple la 7300 de macpro n'est pas beaucoup plus performante que le GMA 950 contrairement a ce que les gens pensent (enfin un pe mais ca reste tellement bas que c'est inutile....)


----------



## Mikelmac (11 Juin 2007)

Bref, la seconde révolution du jour, c'est quand même l'arrivée de Safari sur windows, même si elle est liée de pas trop près à Léopard. La prochaine étape c'est iChat ou Mail pour windows, et ensuite, c'est Mac OS X qui va s'appeler OS X et qui sera dispo sur toutes les machines. Ça me semble inéluctable à moyen terme (4/5 ans).[/quote]


Le nouveau bureau avec fond d'écran herbeux et barre d'outils transparente, ça a comme un air de Vista, non ? Quelle originalité !
Et Quick Look, ce ne serait pas des fois Quick-View revisité ?
L' OS qui devait écraser Vista par ses fonctionnalités et son look (quid d'Illuminous ?) semble au contraire s'en rapprocher.
Un OS X 10.x multiplateforme ne sonnera t-il pas le glas des Mac si beaux, si parfaits mais si chers ?


----------



## Tarul (11 Juin 2007)

Mikelmac a dit:


> Bref, la seconde r&#233;volution du jour, c'est quand m&#234;me l'arriv&#233;e de Safari sur windows, m&#234;me si elle est li&#233;e de pas trop pr&#232;s &#224; L&#233;opard. La prochaine &#233;tape c'est iChat ou Mail pour windows, et ensuite, c'est Mac OS X qui va s'appeler OS X et qui sera dispo sur toutes les machines. &#199;a me semble in&#233;luctable &#224; moyen terme (4/5 ans).
> 
> 
> Le nouveau bureau avec fond d'&#233;cran herbeux et barre d'outils transparente, &#231;a a comme un air de Vista, non ? Quelle originalit&#233; !
> ...



Tu peux parler aussi des piles, m&#234;me si elle ne sont pas tout &#224; fait identique, on les retrouves dans vista.
Je ne trouve pas non plus que ce soit r&#233;volutionnaire. C'est une mise &#224; jour sympa, mais pas aussi r&#233;volutionnaire que l'on penser. Mais je pense qu'il faut voir ce que vont faire les d&#233;veloppeurs avec core animation.


----------



## Panther (11 Juin 2007)

> New, faster restarts.
> Leopard brings a quicker way to switch between Mac OS X and Windows: Just choose the new Apple menu item Restart in Windows. Your Mac goes into safe sleep so that when you return, youll be right where you were. Its much faster than restarting the computer each time. Likewise, a Restart in Mac OS X menu item in the Boot Camp System Tray in Windows makes for a faster return to Mac OS X. With Windows hibernation enabled, you can pick up where you left off.


(Site Apple.com, Leopard, ici)

Apparement on pourrait redémarrer rapidement pour changer de système entrer Windows et Mac OS X !


----------



## lifenight (11 Juin 2007)

Panther a dit:


> (Site Apple.com, Leopard, ici)
> 
> Apparement on pourrait redémarrer rapidement pour changer de système entrer Windows et Mac OS X !


Merci pour l'info, c'est une bonne nouvelle quand on a envie de se faire une petite partie de foot


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Tu peux parler aussi des piles, même si elle ne sont pas tout à fait identique, on les retrouves dans vista.
> Je ne trouve pas non plus que ce soit révolutionnaire. C'est une mise à jour sympa, mais pas aussi révolutionnaire que l'on penser. Mais je pense qu'il faut voir ce que vont faire les développeurs avec core animation.


Oui. Rien de révolutionnaire mais une mise à jour sympa. Je pense que je me laisserai tenter.


----------



## super_bretzel (11 Juin 2007)

Ilife et Iwork , ca rapelle quelque chose à quelqu'un ? La version 2007 semble avoir été abandonné....​ 
​


----------



## DaFFFyL (11 Juin 2007)

SALUT SALUT
Je me demandais, si j'ach&#232;te un macbook pro maintenant, il faudra payer le prix plein pour leopard en novembre ou upgrade possible?


----------



## arcank (11 Juin 2007)

Prix plein.

Attention aux diff&#233;rentes versions: 129 pour la basic, 129 pour la premium, et 129 pour l'ultimate.


----------



## exzi-by (11 Juin 2007)

Je trouve dommage que le finder resemble a itunes c'est pas trop jolie a mon gout !!! surtout sur la presantation sur le coté gauche. Pour la transparence c'est de bonne guerre! Vista a tellement pompé sur mac os x...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2007)

super_bretzel a dit:


> Ilife et Iwork , ca rapelle quelque chose à quelqu'un ? La version 2007 semble avoir été abandonné....​
> ​


Peut-être en octobre en même temps que Léopard.

De toutes façons il faut qu'ils se grouillent sinon on va passer directement à iLife'08 et iWork'08.


----------



## arcank (12 Juin 2007)

Je crois que c'est un peu mort l&#224;.
Si &#231;a sort, ce sera direct en '08, je pense.


----------



## fredintosh (12 Juin 2007)

En tous cas, iLife reste distinct de Leopard.

Donc, iLife peut sortir avant Leopard. :up


...ou apr&#232;s.


----------



## UnAm (12 Juin 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Merci pour l'info, c'est une bonne nouvelle quand on a envie de se faire une petite partie de foot


Pas l'éteindre... juste passer en veille


----------



## thieu75 (12 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir !
Dur journ&#233;e ! j'avais une visite d'appartement que je pouvais pas louper &#224; 19h15 

Je trouve le nouveau site web d'apple &#224; l'image de Leopard : &#233;l&#233;gant. Tr&#232;s &#233;l&#233;gant. 

Utiliser la recherche en Ajax du site pour vous en convaincre. 
C'est sans parl&#233; du design qui encore une fois est superbement l&#233;ch&#233; .  

Pour la section leopard
L'ergonomie est paufin&#233;e, regarder la bas de page avec un joli fil d'Arianne et les liens qui vont bien d'une lisibilit&#233; bien gaul&#233;e avec ses 42 entr&#233;es ! C'est sans parlre des blocs qui se d&#233;roulent au "rollover".

Bref, la section leopard du site est look&#233; leopard. Pour le plaisir, je vous offre un petit retour en arri&#232;re : ici!!. 

La comparaison des 2 sections du site, en terme de "cr&#233;ation", est difficile pour tiger.

Cela me laisse pr&#233;sag&#233; que du bon pour l'interface de l&#233;opard. 

Regardez cette image

maintenant, celle-ci : 





On va pas fuir en secouant les bras...

Le dock m'a l'air bien joli et me donne une impression de profondeur. La r&#233;flexion des fen&#234;tres sur la partie haute renforce cette impression de 3D.
Sinon, je peux vous proposer ca : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est un peu charg&#233;, non ?

La barre des menus me fait penser &#224; l'&#233;cran de veille de l'iPhone. Je la trouve discr&#232;te.

je parle pas de ce qu'on pourrait imaginer avec un terrain de jeu, grands comme le bureau, avec core animation. Un bureau sans ic&#244;nes. J'esp&#232;re que de nombreux d&#233;veloppeurs vont nous faire des trucs sympa facon "widget applicatif" pos&#233; sur le bureau.

Si on est sensible au design, je crois qu'on peut accorder sa confiance a une boite qui se fout pas de notre gueule quand elle met son site &#224; jour. 

...Et sinon, vers qui on se tourne ?


----------



## vian (12 Juin 2007)

Mouais. Pas extremement convaincu par ce Keynote, qui a le m&#233;rite de mettre l'eau &#224; la bouche et de nous faire attendre la suite avec impatience. D&#233;j&#224; qu'en janvier c'&#233;tait dur, mais l&#224;... 

Y'a quand m&#234;me 2/3 petites choses qui me turlupinent. 
-> Mise &#224; jour du Finder, format Itunes, pour sch&#233;matiser. En fait pas pour sch&#233;matiser, &#231;a m'a l'air exactement pareil. Si ce n'est que l'un traite la musique et la joue, et l'autre affiche la musique et le reste, tout en pouvant aussi l'afficher sans la lancer (qklook). Ca va, tout le monde suit ? 
Bon, alors ma question: sous Leopard, quel sera l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'avoir le Finder et Itunes s&#233;par&#233;s comme sous Tiger ? Une analyse basique laisse supposer que, comme ils ne traitent pas les m&#234;me choses, l'id&#233;e est d&#233;bile. Mais &#224; y regarder de plus pr&#234;t, on sent bien que Leopard va simplifier les choses au maximum, tout en donnant plus de confort (quicklook encore, core anim, le 64..) &#224; l'utilisateur. Pour ma part, je me vois mal bosser avec 2 fen&#234;tres identiques, avec juste des fonctionnalit&#233;s diff&#233;rentse, mais qui, au fond, pourraient &#234;tre imbriqu&#233;es...? Je sais &#231;a serait extr&#233;mement bizarre d'&#233;voquer &#231;a maintenant, mais en essayant de s'imaginer utiliser Leopard ? Et de toutes fa&#231;on Itunes restera ne serait-ce que pour satisfaire les pcistes...

-> j'affine mes autres interrogations, je reviens apr&#232;s visionnage du keynote


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2007)

Mac OS X évolue, mais franchement rien qui va fouetter un chat. Ca manquait vraiment de quelque chose d'étonnant.

On verra bien à la sortie, et j'ai hâte d'essayer. Le coup du ZFS me fait bien marrer quand je vois certains qui enterraient déjà le HFS+ ...


----------



## MamaCass (12 Juin 2007)

Il me plait bien ce nouveau bureau, Finder, Mail enfin tout &#231;a : gestion du RSS et du HTML dans Mail  H&#226;te de l'essayer en vrai.

Les d&#233;mos sur le site d'Apple sont g&#233;niales, Mac OS X &#233;volue et dans le bon sens, pas de fioriture, pas de gadget, bref que du bon


----------



## Paradise (12 Juin 2007)

moi c'est juste le menu pomme transparent qui me pla&#238;t pas du tout  :hein:  c'&#233;tait &#224; la mode en customisation il y a deux ans 

Pour le dock il faut voir mais bon rien de terrible "en apparence" 
par contre certaines fonctionnalit&#233;es c'est de la bombe 

-Quick Look
-Time Machine
-Spaces

et je pense que certaines reste encore sous le bureau ;D


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Il me plait bien ce nouveau bureau, Finder, Mail enfin tout &#231;a : gestion du RSS et du HTML dans Mail  H&#226;te de l'essayer en vrai.
> 
> Les d&#233;mos sur le site d'Apple sont g&#233;niales, Mac OS X &#233;volue et dans le bon sens, pas de fioriture, pas de gadget, bref que du bon



Moi je suis aussi de ton avis MamaCass  
On a rien vu d'extraordinaire mais on en a vu assez pour nous mettre l'eau &#224; la bouche :love: 
Il faut pas oublier que ce ne sont que quelques unes des nouveaut&#233;s qui ont &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233;es, et donc si on n'a pas parl&#233; du ZFS ou autre chose, &#231;a veut pas dire que &#231;a n'y sera pas  . C'est un peu facile de gueuler alors qu'on a encore rien vu   .
Perso je vais attendre de voir passer les prochains jours pour que les premiers "vrais" screenshots de la beta apparaissent sur la toile.
A ce moment, et seulement &#224; ce moment, on pourra commencer &#224; se faire une id&#233;e  
Mais je suis d&#233;j&#224; convaincu, cela va &#234;tre une tuerie, rien que par l'apport du full 64bits et par core animation qui va nous apporter des applications bien plus conviviales :love: 
Enfin je dis &#231;a je dis rien, c'est que mon avis, et on sait bien que les &#233;ternels insatisfaits continueront de se plaindre  
Sur ce  bonne journ&#233;e


----------



## Groumpff (12 Juin 2007)

Oui j'espère que coverflow sera rendu bien plus rapide par l'utilisation de core animation car même sur mon dernier imac avec 2 Go de ram .... bein c'est pas forcement toujours top avec ma bibli musicale de 20Go


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2007)

Salut.

Ce qui est int&#233;ressant avec le nouveau Finder, c'est qu'il devient une bo&#238;te qui conjugue QuickLook et Spotlight (avec un coup de Core Animation par dessus).

Spotlight permet de trouver en un clein d'oeil un fichier, et QuickLook permet de pr&#233;visualiser des fichiers (issu d'une recherche ou non) en un clein d'oeil. Ces deux l&#224; se sont bien trouv&#233;s.

C'est un peu &#224; l'image de ce que Leopard est (pour moi), une meilleure int&#233;gration de toutes les technologies incluses dans Mac OS X depuis des ann&#233;es.

L'OS de la maturit&#233; dirons certains 

@+
iota


----------



## tweek (12 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Ce qui est intéressant avec le nouveau Finder, c'est qu'il devient une boîte qui conjugue QuickLook et Spotlight (avec un coup de Core Animation par dessus).
> 
> ...



En espérant que les performances ne soient pas trop réduites pour une upgrade sur un Mac...


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> En esp&#233;rant que les performances ne soient pas trop r&#233;duites pour une upgrade sur un Mac...


Je pense que l'OS est clairement taill&#233; pour les machines multi-core/multi-processeur.
J'ai l'impression que les avantages du multi-core/multi-processeur vont enfin &#234;tre accessibles &#224; tout &#224; chacun.

De plus, nos cartes graphiques seront enfin mises &#224; l'oeuvre pour autre chose que les jeux vid&#233;os 

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Juin 2007)

D'o&#249; la question acheter un mac maintenant ou attendre Leopard ? J'ai envie de me faire plaisir en achetant un MacBook ( m&#234;me si je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin )


----------



## Paradise (12 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Je pense que l'OS est clairement taillé pour les machines multi-core/multi-processeur.
> J'ai l'impression que les avantages du multi-core/multi-processeur vont enfin être accessibles à tout à chacun.
> 
> De plus, nos cartes graphiques seront enfin mises à l'oeuvre pour autre chose que les jeux vidéos
> ...



oui mais les coreduo 1 partent avec un grand handicap !!!   ?? non


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> oui mais les coreduo 1 partent avec un grand handicap !!!   ?? non


Pourquoi ?
Ce sont des machines multi-core également 

@+
iota


----------



## Lorhkan (12 Juin 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> oui mais les coreduo 1 partent avec un grand handicap !!!  ?? non


Pourquoi ça ? Parce qu'ils ne sont "que" 32 bits ?
L'avantage du 64 bits se verra sur des applis lourdes. Je ne suis pas sûr que sur une utilisation normale, on puisse faire facilement la différence...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> oui mais les coreduo 1 partent avec un grand handicap !!!   ?? non



Ben non pourquoi? Parce qu'ils n'ont pas le 64 bit? Et les G4 alors? Je parie, pour autant qu'on aie de la mémoire, que ces machines vont connaître un coup de boost...


----------



## Paradise (12 Juin 2007)

bha en fait le coup du full 64 c'est flippant , je me suis ruiné pour un macbook pro coreDuo    sinon je sais que il tournera nikel mais bon


----------



## nemo74 (12 Juin 2007)

Perso, je trouve sympa le nouveau finder, et surtout la fonction Quicklook. Cela fait longtements que je l'attendais. C'est le genre de petit truc qui peut changer la vie.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Juin 2007)

Mais quel int&#233;r&#234;t a la fonction " Quicklook " ? Aller plus rapidement ?


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Mais quel intérêt a la fonction " Quicklook " ? Aller plus rapidement ?


Ca te permet (entre autre) de retrouver plus facilement un document (PDF par exemple) en ayant un aperçu rapide des documents d'un dossier...

Enfin, je sais pas, l'intéret me paraît quand même évident.

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2007)

D&#238;tes, j'ai r&#234;v&#233; ou on n'a aucune info sur les besoins en RAM du nouveau f&#233;lin.


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Dîtes, j'ai rêvé ou on n'a aucune info sur les besoins en RAM du nouveau félin.



tu n'as pas rêvé, la config minimum n'a pas encore été divulguée


----------



## Lorhkan (12 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Dîtes, j'ai rêvé ou on n'a aucune info sur les besoins en RAM du nouveau félin.


2 Go Minimum.







Nan je déconne !...  

Quoique...


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Dîtes, j'ai rêvé ou on n'a aucune info sur les besoins en RAM du nouveau félin.


Tant que la version finale n'est pas disponible, ça me semble logique...
Mais bon, le Go de RAM sera le strict minimum 

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Ca te permet (entre autre) de retrouver plus facilement un document (PDF par exemple) en ayant un aperçu rapide des documents d'un dossier...
> 
> Enfin, je sais pas, l'intéret me paraît quand même évident.
> 
> ...




Le CoverFlow en tout cas , j'adore !


----------



## Lorhkan (12 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Le CoverFlow en tout cas , j'adore !


Oui mais quelle configuration pour faire tourner ça correctement ? Déjà que c'est pas évident sous iTunes, alors dans le Finder avec photos + vidéos + PDF + etc...

Mais sinon, j'adore aussi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu n'as pas r&#234;v&#233;, la config minimum n'a pas encore &#233;t&#233; divulgu&#233;e


Ah. Merci. 



iota a dit:


> Tant que la version finale n'est pas disponible, &#231;a me semble logique...
> Mais bon, le Go de RAM sera le strict minimum
> 
> @+
> iota


J'ai 1,5 Go de RAM sur mon iMac Intel. Donc je n'ai pas trop d'inqui&#233;tude pour L&#233;opard. 




Lorhkan a dit:


> Oui mais quelle configuration pour faire tourner &#231;a correctement ? D&#233;j&#224; que c'est pas &#233;vident sous iTunes, alors dans le Finder avec photos + vid&#233;os + PDF + etc...
> 
> Mais sinon, j'adore aussi !


Sur mon Mac, coverflow est tr&#232;s fluide dans iTunes.  Et j'adore. Alors, dans le Finder &#231;a va &#234;tre d'enfer. :love:


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> bha en fait le coup du full 64 c'est flippant , je me suis ruiné pour un macbook pro coreDuo   sinon je sais que il tournera nikel mais bon


 
Vu qu'on a les mêmes machines... j'ai un peu la même peur que toi... J'espère qu'on aura une fluidité équivalente au core2duo  Enfin faus attendre qu'il sorte pour se faire une opinion...


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Juin 2007)

Mon eMac avec 256 Mo de Ram pour faire démarrer Léopard ça va être marrant


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Vu qu'on a les m&#234;mes machines... j'ai un peu la m&#234;me peur que toi... J'esp&#232;re qu'on aura une fluidit&#233; &#233;quivalente au core2duo  Enfin faus attendre qu'il sorte pour se faire une opinion...



je pourrai comparer vu que j'ai une machine 32bit et une 64 bit de plus ou moins la m&#234;me fr&#233;quence (imac cd 1,83 et macbook c2d 2,00)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Mon eMac avec 256 Mo de Ram pour faire démarrer Léopard ça va être marrant


Ca risque fort de ressembler à ça :


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2007)

Mon avis sur Léopard:
Je pestais beaucoup pendant la keynote sur le faite qu'on ne voyait rien de transcendant... 
Mais après avoir vu les vidéos sur apple.com, je trouve que mac OS X s'améliore encore, c'est ces petites touches parci parlà qui font que mac os X va être encore plus simple, conviviale, jouisif... ce qui va nous nous donner un OS ENORME. Personnelement il est clair que je ne l'acheterai pas le jour de la sortie, je pense le prendre pour noël. Mais ma décision est prise je migre sous mac OSX.5 dès que les cobayes me diront que tout tourne niquel!  
J'attends avec impatiente les premiers tests de rapidité sur les différentes machines d'apple, car Tiger avait véritablement donné un coup de fouet à nos G4 alors qu'on en était au G5... J'espère qu'apple restera dans cette esprit et ne laissera pas les vieilles machines sur le bord de la route!


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je pourrai comparer vu que j'ai une machine 32bit et une 64 bit de plus ou moins la même fréquence (imac cd 1,83 et macbook c2d 2,00)


 
Ca serait sympa.


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

Moi je me paye no&#235;l en octobre cette ann&#233;e, c'est comme &#231;a


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Juin 2007)

Bien les MacBook sont 64 bits ?


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bien les MacBook sont 64 bits ?


ben si ils sont en core2duo , oui
si ils sont en core duo, non


----------



## MamaCass (12 Juin 2007)

Core Duo : 32 bits
Core 2 Duo : 64 bits


----------



## chupastar (12 Juin 2007)

Moi je suis assez content des nouveaut&#233;s qu'Apple nous a pr&#233;sent&#233;, et pas que de l'esth&#233;tique d'ailleurs. Le nouveau Finder, les piles, QuickLook, c'est pas mal tout &#231;a!
Et je suis s&#251;r qu'il doit y avoir des choses moins visibles ou qui ne m&#233;ritaient pas qu'on en parle &#224; la WWDC mais qui seront pr&#233;sent dans Leopard.

C'est DashBoard qui m'a d&#233;&#231;u, pr&#233;senter un widget comme une nouveaut&#233; importante je trouve &#231;a moyen quand m&#234;me...


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Core Duo : 32 bits
> Core 2 Duo : 64 bits



Merci !!!! MacBook me voilà


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Merci !!!! MacBook me voilà


 
Enfin!


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Enfin!



Il faut juste que j'arrive a vendre l'eMac


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Juin 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Oui mais quelle configuration pour faire tourner ça correctement ? Déjà que c'est pas évident sous iTunes, alors dans le Finder avec photos + vidéos + PDF + etc...
> 
> Mais sinon, j'adore aussi !



alors ça c'est clair et à moins d'une révolution de gestion de la RAM, ça va douiller!!!
déjà pout itunes en coverflow, la RAM active ne cess d'augmenter jusqu'en des proportions incroyables...parfois 800Mo en fin de journée!!!

alors là avec tout ce qui est annoncé, j'ai peur que 2 g ne suffisent même plus..


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

que vous êtes difficiles les gens  
quand je pense que mon vieil ibook g3 500 avec 384MB de ram se débrouille pas mal sur tiger   
moi j'attends de voir
mais je pense que 1Go devrait être parfait pour leopard : 512Mo pour le système et le reste pour nous, ce qui suffit lorsqu'on ne fait que de la bureatique et de l'internet


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il faut juste que j'arrive a vendre l'eMac


T'es lourd.


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Juin 2007)

Bon, je suis là ^^

J'ai vu les vidéos sur le site d'Apple...

Ce que j'en pense ? Mouai... Je m'attendais à beaucoup mieux... Un peu déçu généralement parlant, mais...

La navigation 3D est une excellente idée, enfin une utilisation 3D dans un système au quotidien qui est logique, simple et utile !!!!!

Le nouveau dock avec le rassemblement des fichiers est génial ! Je retrouve le concept de l'interface 3D d'un développeur qui rassemblait des piles d'icones les unes sur les autres et en cliquant dessus les icones se déployaient ... c'est exactement ça, c'est le même principe... J'admet que là Apple se sont incpirés, mais en l'adaptant de cette sorte sur le dock c'est carrément original et sympa ! Le dock Linux prend un sacré coup de vieux là.

La présentation de Quicklock ... j'avais déjà testé ça sur mes beta mais là il est bien plus abouti et je trouve ça excellent...

SINON mes déceptions et critiques :

La transparence de la barre des menus.... effet Vista à la con ! Je trouve qu'elle est affreuse, surtout que les menus déroulant restent BLANC ça JURE totalement sur l'esthétisme !!!!!

Les fenètres sont effectivement plus metalisées, ok c'est homogène mais je m'attendais à du noir glass... dommage...

Coté général, ça a l'air carrément sympa Léopard, 3D (UTILE je répète ^^) effets de zoom en tout genre, un dock carrément sympa etc etc...

Mais bon c'est vrais je suis un peu déçu, car apparemment les fonctions secrètes si c'est apparemment çA il ne falait pas en faire tout un plat de mystère comme ils l'ont fait...

Rien de révolutionnaire donc... Mais pour un utilisateur lambda une interface qui commence réellement à avoir de la 3D ça impréssionne, je parle pas de fenètres 3D mais bien de navigation dans le système en 3D...

Apple fait donc progressivement et doucement entrer réellement la 3D à la portée des utilisateurs au quotidien et non occasionnellement pour un style d'effet qui n'est pas utile.

Quelque part, ils choisissent de faire ça doucement mais sûrement alors que moi je m'attendais à bien plusssssss... Mais en fin de compte je comprend ce point de vu et finalement il n'y a que comme ça que la 3D peut un jour arriver "entièrement" sur nos ordi, il faut commencer à changer progressivement le style d'utilisation des gens en les habituant à tout ça... Et pas brutalement.

Bref, ce Léopard me plaît bien, mais c'est pas encore LA révolution...

Mais rien que le nouveau dock et la navigation dans le finder en 3D ça me plaît beaucoup et .....

LE PRIX... comme je le disais bien avant Léopard coûtera avec les taxex etc etc le prix de tout Mac OS X à sa sortie : 179 euros...

Et bien à ce prix pour tout ce que ça offre en version complète je trouve ça excellent et je l'acheterais...

Je suis déçu du coté des machines, il y a rien encore... Moi qui économise pour mon nouvel iMac... je compte mettre 2000 euros... et vu que le 20" va remplacer le 17, j'imagine un 24" à 1500 euros et peut-être un 30" à la place du 24" à 2000 .... À l'époque je disais qu'il y aurait un 24" ou un 30", tout le monde me disait "impossible" (même pour le 24")... Et bien là on peut penser que le 30" peut devenir réalité... Et moi si jamais il sort, je me l'offre ^^

Voilà...

Donc rien de méga génial révolutionnaire, mais une évolution non négligeable avec toutes ces nouveautés (donc time machine, space etc etc) qui font quand même de Léopard un bel OS X...

^^


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> LE PRIX... comme je le disais bien avant Léopard coûtera avec les taxex etc etc le prix de tout Mac OS X à sa sortie : 179 euros...


129 par 179... 

@+
iota


----------



## olekhnov (12 Juin 2007)

On n'a pas beaucoup parlé de la fonction "Back to my Mac", ça me semble pourtant une possibilité super utile pour tous ceux qui ont un mac de bureau et un macbook "itinérant"...

arretez moi si je me trompe, mais de ce que j'en ai compris de la présentation de Steve, c'est une sorte de VPN que l'on ouvre entre ses deux machines, avec toute la procédure de négociation/connexion déléguée à .Mac ...? Si c'est ça, même si ça risque potentiellement d'être un peu galère pour configurer les firewall de nos "box", c'est une belle fonction, surtout si elle est bien intégrée, rendre le VPN accessible au plus grand nombre est une fonction vraiment sympa


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2007)

olekhnov a dit:


> Si c'est ça, même si ça risque potentiellement d'être un peu galère pour configurer les firewall de nos "box", c'est une belle fonction, surtout si elle est bien intégrée, rendre le VPN accessible au plus grand nombre est une fonction vraiment sympa


Manque plus que .Mac gratuit quoi pour que ce soit accessible au plus grand nombre  

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Manque plus que .Mac gratuit quoi pour que ce soit accessible au plus grand nombre
> 
> @+
> iota


ça serait effectivement le top


----------



## arcank (12 Juin 2007)

Concernant le multi touch, on a l'air de s'appocher, au niveau interface tout du moins.
Je veux dire:
vous avez vu Stacks ? Comment &#231;a s'ouvre ? &#199;a parait encore plus ergonomique avec la main qu'avec la souris, ce truc !!
(Le mouvement du poignet, s'il est ramen&#233; sur l'&#233;cran, &#231;a fait une rotation, alors qu'avec la souris, on est oblig&#233; de bouger tout le bras ou de faire jouer les doigts pour lever la souris)

En tout cas &#231;a me plait bien


----------



## olekhnov (12 Juin 2007)

oh, si le role de .Mac n'est que de stocker des adresses ip (une sorte de dyndns, donc  ), je ne doute pas qu'on parviendra rapidement à utiliser la fonction sans avoir besoin d'abonnement, comme on le fait maintenant avec iWeb


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2007)

sauf que SJ a mentionn&#233; un syst&#232;me de cryptage des donn&#233;es pour cette fonctionnalit&#233;. Sans doute un VPN, pas facile &#224; contourner.


----------



## desertea (12 Juin 2007)

Il est clair que remplacer .Mac avec une floppée de freewares est faisable, mais bon !!!
Je ne suis pas informaticien, et je n'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête (sinon je serai sur Windows !! lol )

Donc pour moi .Mac me convient !!! Mon GSM me sert moins souvent et me revient plus cher !!


----------



## olekhnov (12 Juin 2007)

maousse a dit:


> sauf que SJ a mentionné un système de cryptage des données pour cette fonctionnalité. Sans doute un VPN, pas facile à contourner.



voui, c'est ce que j'ai compris aussi : une sorte de DynDNS + VPN avec une interface de configuration minimaliste. là, ca ne toucherait que "l'amorçage" du vpn, lui dire vers quelle adresse ip se connecter... 

enfin bon, tout ça n'est que de la pure supposition en attendant de pouvoir tester "en réel"... mais je trouve vraiment que cette fonction est passée inaperçue alors qu'il s'agit (pour moi en tout cas) d'une des nouveautés que j'attend le plus dans leopard...


----------



## arcank (12 Juin 2007)

Concernant .Mac et le VPN, vous pensez que &#231;a fonctionnera sur Panther ? S)

Sur Tiger, &#231;a devrait &#234;tre possible je pense. Peut-&#234;tre pas le VPN mais au moins le partage.
Un petit plus de la 10.4.10


----------



## olekhnov (12 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Concernant le multi touch, on a l'air de s'appocher, au niveau interface tout du moins.
> Je veux dire:
> vous avez vu Stacks ? Comment ça s'ouvre ? Ça parait encore plus ergonomique avec la main qu'avec la souris, ce truc !!
> (Le mouvement du poignet, s'il est ramené sur l'écran, ça fait une rotation, alors qu'avec la souris, on est obligé de bouger tout le bras ou de faire jouer les doigts pour lever la souris)
> ...



c'est clair qu'on se prend a rever d'un socle pour l'iPhone qui le rechargerait, le synchroniserait... mais aussi et surtout le rendrait à portée de main pour s'en servir de "device" de pilotage de son leopard


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Bon, je suis l&#224; ^^
> 
> J'ai vu les vid&#233;os sur le site d'Apple...
> 
> ...



Tout &#224; fait daccord! Je dirai donc dommage... peut faire mieux! Mais on achetra quand m&#234;me ce l&#233;opard...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Juin 2007)

Très sympas !!! Mais rassurez moi, je ne l'ai pas entendu, mais il y aura bien une version PowerPC (on à trop tendance à l'oublié celui-là) ? Et je pense qu'il sera aussi commercialisé en version Familly (5 licences pour 200 euros). Bref j'espère qu'il sera disponible sur PowerPC et qu'il tournera sur les derniers PowerPC G4 (iBook, PBook) et G5 !!!


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

olekhnov a dit:


> voui, c'est ce que j'ai compris aussi : une sorte de DynDNS + VPN avec une interface de configuration minimaliste. là, ca ne toucherait que "l'amorçage" du vpn, lui dire vers quelle adresse ip se connecter...



vous allez peut-être me prendre pour un idiot mais j'ai une question :
je sais pas pour vous, mais moi je n'ai pas une ip fixe, elle change environ toutes les 24h
donc du coup, pour le nouveau truc avec .mac dont vous parlez qui recherche l'adresse ip, je suis dans le caca alors moi ?!


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Juin 2007)

NON pas 129 EUROS... il y en a encore qui croient que le prix US  correspond à celui en europe et en France ?

Tout OS X à coûté en France 179 euros ! Donc je vois pas pourquoi Apple changerait ça, et d'ailleurs c'est une histoire de taxes en France de plus value et bien d'autres choses qui font que OS X en France coûte à chaque fois 179 euros...

Donc désolé mais ceux qui penseraient l'avoir pour 129 euros, autant croire au père noël...


----------



## greggorynque (12 Juin 2007)

Je pense que certains oublient que sous le nom leopard se cache 10.5, et non pas macos 11 

Mais je trouve ces noveautés d'interface géniale, surtout pour moi qui fonctionne deja par contenairs provisoirs que je range tous les 15 jours.... ce sera commemaintenant mais avec les contenairs dans le dock (tout joli en plus) et depliable ce que je trouve plus pratique que l'actuel clique droit illisible...(clique droit sur un dossier dans le dock je parle)

Bref l'appercu, les bureau virtuel, cover flow... Du tout bon...

Par contre je regrette qu'on ne puisse pas se faire CAREMMENT des bureaux differents avec spaces, genre 4 ureaux, 4 fonds d'ecran et 4 dock orientés boulot, jeu, net, ......


----------



## arcank (12 Juin 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> NON pas 129 EUROS... il y en a encore qui croient que le prix US correspond &#224; celui en europe et en France ?
> 
> Tout OS X &#224; co&#251;t&#233; en France 179 euros ! Donc je vois pas pourquoi Apple changerait &#231;a, et d'ailleurs c'est une histoire de taxes en France de plus value et bien d'autres choses qui font que OS X en France co&#251;te &#224; chaque fois 179 euros...
> 
> Donc d&#233;sol&#233; mais ceux qui penseraient l'avoir pour 129 euros, autant croire au p&#232;re no&#235;l...


Oh 

Apple Store Mac OS X Tiger

Le m&#234;me prix depuis la sortie ... 

Papa No&#235;l, j'ai &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s sage


----------



## niko34 (12 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> vous allez peut-être me prendre pour un idiot mais j'ai une question :
> je sais pas pour vous, mais moi je n'ai pas une ip fixe, elle change environ toutes les 24h
> donc du coup, pour le nouveau truc avec .mac dont vous parlez qui recherche l'adresse ip, je suis dans le caca alors moi ?!



Tu peux utiliser des services de DNS dynamique. Le principe est que tu accèdes à une adresse fixe sur un serveur et ta machine envoie, à chaque changement, ta nouvelle adresse ip. Des explications plus claires par là : http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=90


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser des services de DNS dynamique. Le principe est que tu accèdes à une adresse fixe sur un serveur et ta machine envoie, à chaque changement, ta nouvelle adresse ip. Des explications plus claires par là : http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=90



Merci


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> NON pas 129 EUROS... il y en a encore qui croient que le prix US  correspond à celui en europe et en France ?
> 
> Tout OS X à coûté en France 179 euros ! Donc je vois pas pourquoi Apple changerait ça, et d'ailleurs c'est une histoire de taxes en France de plus value et bien d'autres choses qui font que OS X en France coûte à chaque fois 179 euros...
> 
> Donc désolé mais ceux qui penseraient l'avoir pour 129 euros, autant croire au père noël...



Soit tu as jamais acheté d'OS X, soit tu t'es fait volé par ton revendeur ...


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

92 &#8364; (ou 99 &#8364 la licence 5 postes de Tiger, qui dit mieux 

De m&#233;moire Tiger &#233;tait &#224; 149 &#8364; et 129 &#8364; en pr&#233;vente.


----------



## elebenn (12 Juin 2007)

Moi je me pose une question. Vous avez vu le nouveau dock: les icônes dépassent et sont à moitié au-dessus du dock, contrairement à celui qui existe actuellement, où ils sont tous contenus à l'intérieur.

D'où ma question: qu'est ce qui se passe quand une fenêtre va du haut de l'écran jusqu'en bas??? Parce qu'avec Safari par exemple, sur un écran de macbook, ou sur un 17", c'est bien ce qui se passe. Et alors les icônes, ils passe par-dessus la fenêtre?? C'est pas très ergonomique je trouve.


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Juin 2007)

Sois j'ai une très mauvaise mémoire ^^ :rose::rateau:

je m'a gourré de prix ^^ oui c'était 149 euros... donc on peut penser qu'il sera à 149 aussi  donc... ? A t-on le prix officiel en france ?


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Juin 2007)

elebenn a dit:


> Moi je me pose une question. Vous avez vu le nouveau dock: les icônes dépassent et sont à moitié au-dessus du dock, contrairement à celui qui existe actuellement, où ils sont tous contenus à l'intérieur.
> 
> D'où ma question: qu'est ce qui se passe quand une fenêtre va du haut de l'écran jusqu'en bas??? Parce qu'avec Safari par exemple, sur un écran de macbook, ou sur un 17", c'est bien ce qui se passe. Et alors les icônes, ils passe par-dessus la fenêtre?? C'est pas très ergonomique je trouve.



Ils montrent justement une fenètre safari qu'ils font glisser vers le bas... regarde bien...

Cela passe derrière le dock comme actuellement mais avec un effet reflet de toute beauté ^^

et tu peux bien entendu masquer le dock


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Sois j'ai une tr&#232;s mauvaise m&#233;moire ^^ :rose::rateau:
> 
> je m'a gourr&#233; de prix ^^ oui c'&#233;tait 149 euros... donc on peut penser qu'il sera &#224; 149 aussi  donc... ? A t-on le prix officiel en france ?



Mais les gars, vous avez la cervelle qui fond avec la chaleur ?

Tiger est sorti &#224; 129 euros TTC d&#232;s le PREMIER jour.

Le communiqu&#233; de presse Apple du 28 juin 2005


Par contre Panther, lan&#231;&#233; le 24 octobre 2003 (communiqu&#233; de presse Apple) co&#251;tait 149 euros TTC &#224; son lancement. Mais &#231;a fait d&#233;j&#224; 4 ans ...

Donc il n'y aucune raison que Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard co&#251;te plus de 129 euros TTC. Je dirais m&#234;me que vu le cours du dollar, Apple pourrait le sortir &#224; 119 euros TTC.

Mais je pense que le prix sera bien 129 euros TTC. 

Pas besoin de r&#226;leurs pour un non-probl&#232;me ...


----------



## elebenn (12 Juin 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Ils montrent justement une fenètre safari qu'ils font glisser vers le bas... regarde bien...
> 
> Cela passe derrière le dock comme actuellement mais avec un effet reflet de toute beauté ^^
> 
> et tu peux bien entendu masquer le dock



Ah non justement! Je trouve ça pas du tout bien!  Une fenêtre qui passe par dessous le dock, je trouve ça anti ergonomique à souhait (comment on fat pour cliquer sur le bas d'une page internet quand on peut plus descendre avec l'ascenseur?). Et puis j'aime pas cacher le dock, je préfère l'avoir toujours visible...

Je sais pas pour vous, mais moi, quand je clique sur le bouton vert agrandir, ça me met l'application soit en plein écran, soit à sa taille optimale suivant l'affichage. Si ce nouveau dock prend autant de place que l'actuel (il me semble même plus grand), cela veut dire que l'on va perdre de la place à l'écran... Et sur un 13" ou un 15" de portable, ça va vraiment se ressentir dans le mauvais sens...

Vous ne pensez pas?? Peut être que j'ai pas vu quelque chose!


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

elebenn a dit:


> Ah non justement! Je trouve ça pas du tout bien!  Une fenêtre qui passe par dessous le dock, je trouve ça anti ergonomique à souhait (comment on fat pour cliquer sur le bas d'une page internet quand on peut plus descendre avec l'ascenseur?). Et puis j'aime pas cacher le dock, je préfère l'avoir toujours visible...
> 
> Je sais pas pour vous, mais moi, quand je clique sur le bouton vert agrandir, ça me met l'application soit en plein écran, soit à sa taille optimale suivant l'affichage. Si ce nouveau dock prend autant de place que l'actuel (il me semble même plus grand), cela veut dire que l'on va perdre de la place à l'écran... Et sur un 13" ou un 15" de portable, ça va vraiment se ressentir dans le mauvais sens...
> 
> Vous ne pensez pas?? Peut être que j'ai pas vu quelque chose!


quand le masquage du dock est désactivé, les fenêtres sont automatiques ajustées pour ne pas aller derrière le dock
c'est déjà présent dans tiger


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Donc il n'y aucune raison que Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard co&#251;te plus de 129 euros TTC. Je dirais m&#234;me que vu le cours du dollar, Apple pourrait le sortir &#224; 119 euros TTC.


Tiger 129$ aux USA et 129&#8364; en France.
Le rapport 1:1 sera certainement respect&#233; pour Leopard 



vampire1976 a dit:


> NON pas 129 EUROS... il y en a encore qui croient que le prix US  correspond &#224; celui en europe et en France ?
> 
> Tout OS X &#224; co&#251;t&#233; en France 179 euros ! Donc je vois pas pourquoi Apple changerait &#231;a, et d'ailleurs c'est une histoire de taxes en France de plus value et bien d'autres choses qui font que OS X en France co&#251;te &#224; chaque fois 179 euros...
> 
> Donc d&#233;sol&#233; mais ceux qui penseraient l'avoir pour 129 euros, autant croire au p&#232;re no&#235;l...


Je la garde dans un coin celle l&#224;, faudra que je la ressorte un jour 

@+
iota


----------



## UnAm (12 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> (clique droit sur un dossier dans le dock je parle)



ROLALALA... je sais pas quoi faire pour te remercier! xD jla connaissais même pas cette fonction...


*_sort se cacher!*_


----------



## chupastar (12 Juin 2007)

D'apr&#232;s M4E Leopard serait plus rapide et on pourrait d&#233;sactiver la transparence de la barre des menus (important car je la trouve moche cette barre des menus transparente, surtout que la mienne est bourr&#233;e de gadget en tout genre qui n'ont pas l'air d'appr&#233;cier la transparence eux).


----------



## Tarul (13 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> D'apr&#232;s M4E Leopard serait plus rapide et on pourrait d&#233;sactiver la transparence de la barre des menus (important car je la trouve moche cette barre des menus transparente, surtout que la mienne est bourr&#233;e de gadget en tout genre qui n'ont pas l'air d'appr&#233;cier la transparence eux).



Toujours d'apr&#232;s mac4ever et si cela se r&#233;v&#232;le exact il y a enfin :


> - Un support du plein &#233;cran dans la version de Quicktime disponible dans Leopard sans qu'il soit n&#233;cessaire de passer &#224; la version Pro.
> - La transparence de la barre de menu peut-&#234;tre d&#233;sactiv&#233;e, m&#234;me si &#224; l'usage, il semble que cette transparence ne soit pas vraiment g&#234;nante, au contraire. Bref cela d&#233;pendra du go&#251;t de l'utilisateur.
> - L&#233;opard est plut&#244;t rapide.
> - Les piles sont g&#233;niales.
> - Le nouveau Finder est tr&#232;s bon. Plus de ralentissements, les acc&#233;s aux volumes r&#233;seaux sont tr&#232;s rapides. Plus de roue multicolore.


C'est du tout bon si l'on retrouve tout &#231;a dans la version finale.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2007)

ZFS en option


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> - les piles sont g&#233;niales



Bon, vous allez dire, ouaih mais bon, t'es qu'un r&#226;leur&#8230;

Oui mais franchement&#8230; vous prenez un dossier et vous le glissez dans le dock. Mis &#224; part, l'ouverture en arc de cercle ou sous forme de gallerie, c'est &#224; dire du "look", les piles apportent quoi  de plus ? il faut m'expliquer&#8230;


_Sinon, ZFS en lecture seule&#8230;_ ohhhh, c'est b&#244; et il manque toujours l'&#233;criture sur NTFS 

j'attends de voir les 289 "new features" restantes...


Franchement, plus j'y r&#233;fl&#233;chis et plus je suis d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## Tarul (13 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Bon, vous allez dire, ouaih mais bon, t'es qu'un r&#226;leur&#8230;
> 
> Oui mais franchement&#8230; vous prenez un dossier et vous le glissez dans le dock. Mis &#224; part, l'ouverture en arc de cercle ou sous forme de gallerie, c'est &#224; dire du "look", les piles apportent quoi  de plus ? il faut m'expliquer&#8230;
> *Mis &#224; part le look et l'animation que je trouve sympa. Je dirais que le cot&#233; pratique est la pr&#233;visualisation des documents, et le fait de ne pas &#234;tre obliger de prendre tous le contenu d'un dossier et la non ouverture d'une fen&#234;tre du finder(enfin cela d&#233;pends des gouts). Mais j'attends de pouvoir tester moi m&#234;me cette fonctionnalit&#233;.*
> ...


Oups j'ai oublier de repr&#233;ciser que c'&#233;tait mac4ever qui avait r&#233;colter des r&#233;actions. :rateau:

Par contre j'ai aussi des doutes sur les 300 features, par exemple pr&#233;sent&#233; le weblcip+widget movie comme une feature je trouve cela moyen. J'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s qu'il pr&#233;sente rails int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; lepoard. Ce n'est pas nouveau mais plus int&#233;ressant pour les dev.

Par contre le plein &#233;cran hors version pro de QT, j'en suis content car cela a &#233;t&#233; ma plus grosse d&#233;ception sous Tiger. M&#234;me si il existe des soft gratuit qui le fait, cela faisait vraiment rapia.


----------



## iota (13 Juin 2007)

Salut.



starmac a dit:


> Bon, vous allez dire, ouaih mais bon, t'es qu'un r&#226;leur&#8230;
> 
> Oui mais franchement&#8230; vous prenez un dossier et vous le glissez dans le dock. Mis &#224; part, l'ouverture en arc de cercle ou sous forme de gallerie, c'est &#224; dire du "look", les piles apportent quoi  de plus ? il faut m'expliquer&#8230;


J'esp&#232;re qu'il est possible de cr&#233;er des piles "intelligentes" fa&#231;on dossier "intelligent", qui d&#233;pendent d'une recherche Spotlight.
Genre une pile "mes dix derniers documents consult&#233;s".

Sinon, l'int&#233;ret est d'avoir rapidement sous la main des documents (ou autre) susceptibles d'&#234;tre utilis&#233; couramment. Ce qui permet &#233;galement de garder son bureau propre (ce qui ne sera pas un mal dans mon cas ).

@+
iota


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

mets &#231;a dans un dossier, glisse le dans le dock et c'est d&#233;j&#224; gagn&#233;.
pour les dossiers intelligents, &#231;a ne passe pas avec Tiger et Jobs n'a pas du tout pr&#233;sent&#233; cette fonctionnalit&#233; pour les piles. Donc elle n'y sera pas. Prenons les paris


----------



## iota (13 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Prenons les paris


On devrait en savoir plus d'ici peu de toute fa&#231;on 

Sinon, ce que j'aime bien avec Leopard, c'est la fa&#231;on dont toutes les technos mises au point ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es sont combin&#233;es (de mani&#232;re &#233;l&#233;gante) pour apporter un vrai plus fonctionnel.

Par exemple, une action simple : faire une recherche dans le finder en mode CoverFlow et lancer Time Machine dessus. Pas moins de quatres technologies r&#233;centes interviennent dans cette acction : Spotlight, Time Machine, Core Animation et QuickLook.

Dans Tiger par exemple, je ne trouve pas d'exemple d'int&#233;gration aussi r&#233;ussi.

@+
iota


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Juin 2007)

Il y a une pile qui contient tout les docs t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;s, on peut d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; de piles "inteligentes"


----------



## greggorynque (13 Juin 2007)

C'est le cas iota, ils ont bien precis&#233; qu'on pouvais faire une pile "tous mes douments PDF" (meme si elle serais enorme ) associ&#233;e en fait a une thematique spotlight.
ou encore une pile tous mes elements telecharg&#233;s qui rapatrie toute seule les telechargements en cours...

Et effetivemet la non ouverture du finder est geniale en milieu pro, on gagne vachement de temps.....


EDIT: Owned by etudiant69


----------



## iota (13 Juin 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Il y a une pile qui contient tout les docs téléchargés, on peut d'ores et déjà de piles "inteligentes"


Dans ce cas précis, il me semble qu'il s'agit seulement du dossier de téléchargement renseigné dans Safari 



greggorynque a dit:


> C'est le cas iota, ils ont bien precisé qu'on pouvais faire une pile "tous mes douments PDF" (meme si elle serais enorme ) associée en fait a une thematique spotlight.


Il parle de ça dans la keynote ? (je ne l'ai pas encore regardée).

@+
 iota


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il parle de ça dans la keynote ? (je ne l'ai pas encore regardée).
> 
> @+
> iota



Je n'ai pas regardé de façon très attentive... mais je n'ai pas compris ça.
Je vais jeter un oeil à nouveau


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Dans ce cas précis, il me semble qu'il s'agit seulement du dossier de téléchargement renseigné dans Safari


Ben au moins aussi dans Mail et iChat


----------



## iota (13 Juin 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben au moins aussi dans Mail et iChat


Et ?
Il est possible que dans Leopard, l'utisateur ait la possibilité de spécifier un répertoire précis pour l'ensemble des fichiers téléchargés (que ce soit depuis iChat, Mail ou Safari).
C'est loin d'être une preuve de l'éxistence des piles "intelligentes".

@+
iota


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

Je vais en rajouter une couche :

Quand Jobs fait sa d&#233;mo, il t&#233;l&#233;charge un pdf de Disneymachintruc.
Il se garde bien d'aller le chercher dans la pile des pdfs, non, il va le chercher dans la pile des documents t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;s.

Si les piles &#233;taient "intelligentes" il aurait &#233;t&#233; alors "great" de montrer que ce document pdf pouvait &#234;tre rendu accessible dans une pile "statique" et instantann&#233;ment (merci Spotlight) dans une pile "dynamique".

Il ne l'a pas fait, j'en conclus donc que cette fonctionnalit&#233;, absente de Tiger, n'est pas plus int&#233;gr&#233;e &#224; Leopard. En tout cas, au regard de la version expos&#233;e le 11 juin.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (13 Juin 2007)

IL Y A UN TRUC BIZARRE AVEC LES "PILES"

si on regarde bien la d&#233;mo, lorsqu'il transf&#232;re un groupe d'applications vers la zone de "piles", le stacks prends l'ic&#244;ne et le nom de la premi&#232;re application qui est ici "adress book" --> on a alors une pile nomm&#233;e et identifi&#233;e "adressbook stack" avec l'ic&#244;ne adressbook....
pas tr&#232;s clair ni tr&#232;s pratique (risque de confusion entre ic&#244;ne app et stacks, ...) ce genre de chose... pourquoi pas une ic&#244;ne standard (genre--> documents, applications, movies que l'on puisse renommer &#224; son propre gr&#233; (--> notons qu'&#224; mon avis, le renommage est possible mais l'ic&#244;ne???)


----------



## iota (13 Juin 2007)

Rien n'indique qu'il est impossible de renommer une pile...
Il me semble (voir la keynote) que Steve Jobs a une pile "Vacances" avec tout un tas de fichier dedans.

Il faut bien lui donner un nom par d&#233;faut (m&#234;me si dans l'exemple donn&#233;e, le nom choisi n'est pas des plus explicite).

@+
iota


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

On en saura plus, je l'esp&#232;re avec les fuites habituelles jusqu'&#224; l'automne.

Ces piles en l'&#233;tat ne valent pas tripette. Si elles deviennent un tant soit peu "intelligentes" il y aura du mieux. Sinon, ce n'est rien d'autre qu'un lifting.

d&#233;cid&#233;ment, je trouve &#231;a pas terrible ces piles...


----------



## lifenight (13 Juin 2007)

Il y a quelque chose qui me turlupine, si chaque développeur est parti avec une copie de léopard, comment se fait-il qu'il n'y ait pas encore eu de fuite ? Nda ou pas il y a toujours des fuites et démos sur youtube avec les autres os


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

c'est une copie du fichier keynote de steve jobs :-"


----------



## huexley (13 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> décidément, je trouve ça pas terrible ces piles...



Moi j'ai peur que les piles deviennent des nids à bordel, avec par exemple 7 ou 8 DMG de MSN...


----------



## niko34 (13 Juin 2007)

Je vois bien quelques piles dans mon Dock pour ranger mes applications. Et non, ce n'est pas pareil que de les mettre dans des vrais dossiers qu'on glisse ensuite dans le Dock. Avec les piles, on peut avoir un rangement physique et plusieurs rangements logiques. Alors m&#234;me si les piles ne sont pas intelligentes (ce serait beaucoup mieux c'est s&#251;r), ce sera quand m&#234;me utile. Je pourrais faire &#231;a avec des alias d&#233;plac&#233;s dans des dossiers qu'on glisse dans le Dock, c'est s&#251;r, mais la d&#233;marche est plus rustique (cr&#233;ation d'alias au lieu d'un gliss&#233; d&#233;pos&#233.

Tant que j'y suis, &#224; essayer de d&#233;fendre un peu ce Leopard :

* les nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s d'Automator me plaisent bien:
- relookage qui n'est pas de trop
- possibilit&#233; d'utiliser des variables avec une port&#233;e sur l'ensemble des actions
- fonction d'enregistrement

* Le contr&#244;le parental marche enfin avec un filtrage "intelligent" et plus comme avant par autorisations.

* La possibilit&#233; pour les d&#233;veloppeurs d'utiliser le multi-core plus simplement (NSOperation). (Oui je sais starmac, ton g5 n'est pas forc&#233;ment multi-core). Le garbage collector : pour moi qui apprend tr&#232;s doucement cocoa, c'est un vrai bonheur de pouvoir faire l'impasse sur la gestion m&#233;moire qui est assez surprenante (comprendre : rustique, pas terrible, pourquoi tant de haine) pour un langage moderne.

Bref, je trouve que Leopard est une belle &#233;volution d'OSX, avec une uniformisation de l'interface qui a certainement demand&#233; pas mal de travail.


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

niko34, je n'ai aucune haine particuli&#232;re pour Apple ni pour l&#233;opard.
il y a certainement un lot de fonctions nouvelles qui vont m'int&#233;resser (notamment le partage en r&#233;seau local simplifi&#233

mais dis-en voir un peu plus sur cette notion que tu  pr&#233;sentes : rangement physique / rangement logique...
je suis hargneux, t&#233;tu, je sais


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Juin 2007)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqu&#233;, mais on peut dor&#233;navant faire une recherche dans l'Aide Syst&#232;me (et certainement logicielle) directement depuis la barre de menu.

Super ! Voici donc l'une des 300 nouveaut&#233;s de Leopard. Hier, Jobs nous en a donn&#233; 10. 10 + celle-ci, il n'en reste plus que 289 &#224; trouver :rateau:


----------



## trevise (13 Juin 2007)

On n'arrête pas de découvrir des petites nouveautés un peu partout. Ce qui est rassurant, c'est qu'à la limite, ces "nouvelles" nouveautés rendent Leo nettement plus intéressant.

On va voir pleuvoir les infos avec les bétas que les développeurs ont reçu


----------



## arcank (13 Juin 2007)

J'esp&#232;re que Steve Jobs a pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; ne pas trop insister, pour qu'&#224; la sortie, on ait encore des surprises assez cons&#233;quentes


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2007)

Et puis il ne faut pas oublier que l'on d&#233;couvre de nouvelles choses encore aujourd'hui dans Tiger, alors elles seront peut &#234;tre de ce type l&#224;, les 300 nouveaut&#233;s de L&#233;opard 

C'est &#231;a qui est bien avec Mac OS X 

On en d&#233;couvre tous les jours :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

A propos des piles il me semble que ce sont juste des dossiers dans le dock que l'on peut afficher comme on veut. Si j'ai bien compris Steve, parce que moi et l'anglais...


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> A propos des piles il me semble que ce sont juste des dossiers dans le dock que l'on peut afficher comme on veut. Si j'ai bien compris Steve, parce que moi et l'anglais...





Je pense aussi que c'est le mode d'affichage qui est nouveau, donc on met ce que l'on veut comme dossier dans le Dock et on choisit le type d'affichage, classique, piles, vues miniatures...

:love:


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est ça qui est bien avec Mac OS X
> 
> On en découvre tous les jours :love:



Bah... tu sais moi au boulot, j'en découvre aussi tous les jours, des bugs... sur Microsoft  

Hier, par exemple, pas moyen d'afficher un nombre décimal avec un nombre fini de chiffre dans un publipostage... 0,14 devenait 0,140000000004 par exemple.

Obligé d'appliquer un format à chaque champ de fusion à la main... le bonheur.


Tu me diras, c'est pas pire que le bug de la calculette sur os x


----------



## niko34 (13 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je suis hargneux, tétu, je sais



mais non, mais non  (En fait, j'ai l'air plutôt content dans mes posts mais hier, j'ai ronchonné toute la journée contre Apple)

Un rangement physique, c'est celui des fichiers sur mon disque dur.

Un rangement logique me permet d'accéder aux fichiers de mon disque sans pour autant avoir la même organisation. Un exemple, je range mes lettres en vrac dans un dossier "Lettres". Puis je glisse ces lettres dans des piles ("impôts", "banque", "assurance"). Une même lettre peut appartenir à plusieurs piles. Mieux encore, j'ai des projets avec une arborescence de dossiers bien définie que je suis obligé de respecter. J'ai une réunion. Je souhaite avoir un accès rapide à certains documents en rapport avec la réunion. Je fais une pile sans mettre en pagaille l'arborescence et j'ai tous mes documents sous la main.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je pense aussi que c'est le mode d'affichage qui est nouveau, donc on met ce que l'on veut comme dossier dans le Dock et on choisit le type d'affichage, classique, piles, vues miniatures...
> 
> :love:





Oui et quand on glisse des fichiers en vrac dans le dock, ça doit créer une sorte de dossier temporaire. Un truc comme ça quoi.


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2007)

D'accord avec toi mais sur Mac OS X en g&#233;n&#233;ral c'est de la d&#233;couverte positive 

Ah la la j'ai trop h&#226;te de l'essayer ce f&#233;lin


----------



## iota (13 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> A propos des piles il me semble que ce sont juste des dossiers dans le dock que l'on peut afficher comme on veut. Si j'ai bien compris Steve, parce que moi et l'anglais...


Non, car Steve, lors de la Keynote, fait glisser une selection de fichier dans le dock et sa cr&#233;e une nouvelle pile (il n'a pas d&#233;poser un dossier dans ce cas pr&#233;cis).

_Edit_ :


gloup gloup a dit:


> Oui et quand on glisse des fichiers en vrac dans le dock, &#231;a doit cr&#233;er une sorte de dossier temporaire. Un truc comme &#231;a quoi.


Je n'y crois pas trop &#224; cette solution, mais pourquoi pas...

@+
iota


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Juin 2007)

alors je sais pas vous, mais moi depuis que j'ai vu (et revu) ces vidéos de présentation (sur dailymotion), je bave comme un gamin devant une glace bien fraîche en plein désert...
du coup, je trouve Tiger (pourtant que j'adoooOOOoore) presque..."hasbeen"

c'est incroyablement bien pensé et inventif!
ce truc du coverflow généralisé ou de Mail omnipotent, ça dépasse mes espérances ...et encore j'ai même pas encore testé, je me contente de baver !!!

time machine est une superbe révolution...

à voir
et à tester d'urgeeeeeence!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> D'accord avec toi mais sur Mac OS X en général c'est de la découverte positive
> 
> Ah la la j'ai trop hâte de l'essayer ce félin



Prête à recommencer tes tutos?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Non, car Steve, lors de la Keynote, fait glisser une selection de fichier dans le dock et sa crée une nouvelle pile (il n'a pas déposer un dossier dans ce cas précis).
> 
> _Edit_ :
> Je n'y crois pas trop à cette solution, mais pourquoi pas...
> ...



Je vais me revisionner cette partie de la keynote pour être sûr, sinon faudra attendre...


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Juin 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqu&#233;, mais on peut dor&#233;navant faire une recherche dans l'Aide Syst&#232;me (et certainement logicielle) directement depuis la barre de menu.
> 
> Super ! Voici donc l'une des 300 nouveaut&#233;s de Leopard. Hier, Jobs nous en a donn&#233; 10. 10 + celle-ci, il n'en reste plus que 289 &#224; trouver :rateau:


Ca on le savait d&#233;j&#224; depuis longtemps 
Spotlight est int&#233;gr&#233; dans la recherche de l'aide 
C'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; dans la version beta de l'&#233;t&#233; dernier...


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Prête à recommencer tes tutos?



:hein: Touché coulé : Ca me casse pas mal la tête déjà, j'y réfléchis sérieusement, je te contacte pas MP


----------



## iota (13 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je vais me revisionner cette partie de la keynote pour être sûr, sinon faudra attendre...


Oups, c'est pas pendant la Keynote, c'est dans les vidéos de Leopard sur le site d'Apple.

@+
iota


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Oups, c'est pas pendant la Keynote, c'est dans les vidéos de Leopard sur le site d'Apple.
> 
> @+
> iota



je veux voir ça...


----------



## iota (13 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je veux voir ça...


En fait, il selectionne des applis dans le Finder et il les fait glisser dans le dock et sa crée une pile (voir ici).

@+
iota


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> En fait, il selectionne des applis dans le Finder et il les fait glisser dans le dock et sa crée une pile (voir ici).
> 
> @+
> iota



Ok donc on peut s'imaginer qu'il y est une barrière entre "mettre des applis dans une pile" et "mettre le raccourci d'une appli dans le dock" (comme la séparation actuelle entre applis et dossiers). Je ne sais pas si l'exemple qu'ils sont choisis est le bon mais bon...

Sinon on pourra faire des piles d'applis par catégorie : logiciels web, logiciels pao, logiciels communication, ça va être drôlement chouette ça


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

je viens d'aller voir.
ok, &#231;a a l'air assez souple vu comme &#231;a.
mais en gros, si j'ai du fatras sur mon bureau, je peux en faire autant de piles que je veux, cela ne l'enl&#232;vera pas de mon bureau 

C'est peut &#234;tre directement sur le bureau que j'aurais voulu faire des piles


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je viens d'aller voir.
> 
> C'est peut être directement sur le bureau que j'aurais voulu faire des piles



Idem, j'aimerais bien pouvoir organiser mon bordel en piles sur le bureau (voire même dans certains dossiers).


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (13 Juin 2007)

mac-aïoli a dit:


> Idem, j'aimerais bien pouvoir organiser mon bordel en piles sur le bureau (voire même dans certains dossiers).



ouii, c'est une assez bonne idée ça... et que la fonction piles soit aussi active avec Xposé et des piles par application navigable aisément


----------



## iota (13 Juin 2007)

Des piles d'applications ?
C'est Spaces 

@+
iota


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Des piles d'applications ?
> C'est Spaces
> 
> @+
> iota



Aussi 

Parce que, je ne sais pas vous, mais moi j'ai le Dock qui déborde


----------



## kisco (13 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Aussi
> 
> Parce que, je ne sais pas vous, mais moi j'ai le Dock qui déborde



ah non pas du tout, grâce à [WIKI]Quicksilver[/WIKI]


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Aussi
> 
> Parce que, je ne sais pas vous, mais moi j'ai le Dock qui déborde



Essaie *Trampoline*.
Franchement, je ne connais rien de mieux.


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2007)

kisco a dit:


> ah non pas du tout, grâce à [wiki]Quicksilver[/wiki]





starmac a dit:


> Essaie *Trampoline*.
> Franchement, je ne connais rien de mieux.



Merci vous deux :love::rose:


----------



## PER180H (13 Juin 2007)

Mon Mac, il fonctionne déjà avec des piles : j'en ai 2 dans ma Mighty Mouse 



starmac a dit:


> C'est peut être directement sur le bureau que j'aurais voulu faire des piles


T'as quà acheter plusieurs MacBook, et tu les empiles sur le bureau : plusieurs bureaux virtuels disponibles (un par MacBook), le tout rangés dans une pile.


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci vous deux :love::rose:



de rien, de rien.

je me demande encore pourquoi Trampoline n'est pas plus connu : c'est vraiment une application bluffante d'efficacité, de lisibilité, d'ergonomie.
Elle a un prix, c'est sûr, mais on n'est pas "obligé" de s'en acquitter si on supporte le rappel.


----------



## desertea (13 Juin 2007)

Pour parler un peu du nouveau dock. Il a l'air plut&#244;t sympa. Les fen&#234;tres passent derri&#232;res evidemment cela peu poser quelques probl&#232;me. Rien de nouveau. Avec Tiger c'est d&#233;j&#224; le cas et il est vrai que parfois c'est g&#233;nant.
Pour ma part, le dock est plac&#233; sur le c&#244;t&#233; est cela pose plus de probl&#232;me !!


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2007)

Oui le Dock est tr&#232;s chouette je trouve, j'esp&#232;re qu'il poss&#232;de plus d'options par contre que les prefs actuelles (couleurs, opacit&#233;, emplacement)

O&#249; ai-je lu " on peut mettre le Dock n'importe o&#249; ?" :mouais:


----------



## iota (13 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Où ai-je lu " on peut mettre le Dock n'importe où ?" :mouais:


C'est déjà le cas, tu peux le mettre en bas, à gauche ou à droite de l'écran.

@+
iota


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

et si je le mets sur le c&#244;t&#233;, les icones ne tomberont pas ?


----------



## arcank (13 Juin 2007)

Le d&#233;faut du tout cir&#233;


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> C'est déjà le cas, tu peux le mettre en bas, à gauche ou à droite de l'écran.
> 
> @+
> iota



:rateau:

Nan sans déc ? :rateau:



Plus sérieusement j'ai cru entendre qu'il devenait complètement mobile....


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2007)

Un truc que j'aimerait bien c'est d'avoir plus d'options pour personnaliser les icones, les menus... et ainsi &#233;viter shapshifter...


----------



## arcank (13 Juin 2007)

Avec leur volont&#233; d'unifier l'interface, on peut voir les deux:
soit ce sera personnalisable, soit que tr&#232;s peu. (sans passer par ShapeShifter ou autre)


----------



## vampire1976 (13 Juin 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Mais les gars, vous avez la cervelle qui fond avec la chaleur ?
> 
> Tiger est sorti à 129 euros TTC dès le PREMIER jour.
> 
> ...



Tu as raison et le pire c'est que j'avais acheté Tiger à la fnac... mais là j'ai un gros problème de mémoire donc ...

Sinon pour l'aide version spotlight, j'ai testé ça dans les précédentes beta de léopard, on peut chercher une fonction dans n'importe quel logiciel, et spotlight nous montre où la trouver dans les menus... c'est ultra ergonomique, simple et efficace... Pour les débutants c'est le must.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> En fait, il selectionne des applis dans le Finder et il les fait glisser dans le dock et sa crée une pile (voir ici).
> 
> @+
> iota



Effectivement il ne parle pas de dossiers, j'ai dû en rêver la nuit  C'est grave docteur? 



MamaCass a dit:


> :hein: Touché coulé : Ca me casse pas mal la tête déjà, j'y réfléchis sérieusement, je te contacte pas MP



Si tu comptes sur moi pour la voix off, laisse tomber : avec ma voix nasillarde, ma diction catastrophique et mon accent liégeois tu vas perdre de la clientèle.


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Si tu comptes sur moi pour la voix off, laisse tomber : avec ma voix nasillarde, ma diction catastrophique et mon accent liégeois tu vas perdre de la clientèle.



Je vais me débrouiller, t'inquiètes


----------



## DrFatalis (13 Juin 2007)

Plus je vois Leopard,  moins je supporte l'attitude des marketeux d'Apple.:rateau: 

C'est une bonne évolution de Tiger, elle apporte quelques nouveautés... (300 pour Leopard, 200 pour Tiger... c'est l'effet ouah! + 50% de nouveautés!)
Mais apple (et son CEO) a tellement claironné qu'on allait voir ce que l'on allait voir, que cette année serait "amaaaazing" pour les MAC (pas pour les phones et autres ibinious), que Leopard déchirait tellement sa race qu'il fallait bien 6 mois de plus pour qu'il soit bien au point (une fuite interne m'indique que c'est la mise au point de l'amazing widget cinema qui est, en fait, à l'origine de ce retard ), qu'a côté le passage du DOS 3.1 au mac de 84 c'était peanuts, que l'on ne peut, viscéralement, qu'être fortement déçu.

Leopard s'annonce comme une excellente évolution de l'excellent Tiger, le meilleur systéme actuel certes, mais la constante tendance du marketing apple à nous prendre pour des C... commence à devenir un tantinet trop visible...

A côte, pourquoi ce silence, comme dirait Hervé Vilard, quand je pense à:
- . mac  
- Ilife, pourtant utile pour les dev qui devront faire communiquer leurs applis avec  
- iworks  
- l'utilité des énigmatiques coupons de preuve d'achat présents dans tous les nouveaux macs depuis des temps immémoriaux (j'ai encore le coupon/preuve d'achat de mon LC475...) 

A se demander si le retard pris sur leopard ne serait pas bine plus important qu'avoué, et que les versions leopardisées des iapps ne soient absolument pas prêtes : la version de leopard présenté ne serait qu'un squelette "a minima" pour les dev, vu que l'important, indispensable, inévitable, irréfragable nouveau chant d'amour et d'allégeance à (loué soit son nom !) Windows (boute moi le camp, safari...) n'ait consommé de précieuses ressources en temps homme-machine consacrés désormais à améliorer l'usage de windows et a promouvoir son usage sur les macs...


----------



## greggorynque (13 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je viens d'aller voir.
> ok, &#231;a a l'air assez souple vu comme &#231;a.
> mais en gros, si j'ai du fatras sur mon bureau, je peux en faire autant de piles que je veux, cela ne l'enl&#232;vera pas de mon bureau
> 
> C'est peut &#234;tre directement sur le bureau que j'aurais voulu faire des piles



Ca existe depuis des lustres, ca s'appelle les dossiers 

J'ai fait ca moi j'ai 3 dossiers principaux servant de fourre tout legerement organis&#233; 


Non je reit&#232;re mon id&#233;e mais le top serais avec space d'avoir plusieurs bureau entiers virtuels, avec docks differets (et fond d'ecran aussi) ainsi avec un racourci souris ou clavier on pourrais passer :

un bureau internet avec dans le dock, ffox, safari, adium, google earth, ect....
un bureau jeu avec ce que l'on veux, jeux freewae emulateurs (pour ceux qui ont encore de vielles cartouches nintendo inutiles)
un bureau bureautique ilife, office, iphoto, itunes, ... ... ..
un bureau boulot: totoshop, archicad, artlantis, ... ... ... ...

bef, fini les docks a rallge et vive le changement d'ambiance a chaque changement de case, cepandant ce n'est pas a l'ordre du jour je crois....  :'( :'( :'(


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

ah, ah, ah...

oui mais imagine simplement que l'on ait comme dans le dock, une visualisation rapide du contenu en cr&#233;ant des piles&#8230;

&#231;a me tente plus d&#233;j&#224;, m&#234;me si un double clic n'est pas bien consommateur de ressources


----------



## spleen (13 Juin 2007)

Vous ne croyez pas que le cover flow et les "piles" risquent d'être très lourds à gérer pour ceux qui manipulent de grosses quantités de fichiers ?
C'est plutôt amusant, mais en production, ça me paraît un peu "informatique spectacle"...
Sans compter les ressources qu'il va falloir pour bouger tout ça


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2007)

Je suis aussi de cet avis, mais bon, comme dans iTunes, tu n'es pas oblig&#233; d'activer Cover Flow.


----------



## iota (13 Juin 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Vous ne croyez pas que le cover flow et les "piles" risquent d'&#234;tre tr&#232;s lourds &#224; g&#233;rer pour ceux qui manipulent de grosses quantit&#233;s de fichiers ?


Pour CoverFlow c'est &#224; voir, mais pour les piles, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de lourd &#224; g&#233;rer (dans la mesure ou se n'est pas fait pour manipuler de grosses quantit&#233;s de fichiers)...

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2007)

ben vu qu'il n'y a pas de jeu sur mac autant que les cartes graphiques servent &#224; quelque chose


----------



## spleen (13 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> ben *vu qu'il n'y a pas de jeu sur mac* autant que les cartes graphiques servent à quelque chose



Encore un qui s'est endormi pendant la WWDC  
Il ne faudrait peut être pas oublier de prendre des notes pendant les grandes messes de Son Altesse Sérénissime iPapy


----------



## tweek (13 Juin 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Encore un qui s'est endormi pendant la WWDC
> Il ne faudrait peut être pas oublier de prendre des notes pendant les grandes messes de Son Altesse Sérénissime iPapy



Introducing... iLick ass.


----------



## disfortune (13 Juin 2007)

L'objet de tout les d&#233;sirs, le voil&#224;  :


----------



## lifenight (13 Juin 2007)

Rhoo :love:


----------



## Toumak (13 Juin 2007)

disfortune a dit:


> L'objet de tout les désirs, le voilà



des photos piquées sur le net ou à toi ? :rose:


----------



## huexley (13 Juin 2007)

Pour ma part je suis plus intéressé par l'autre disque


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2007)

C'est relatif ça doit être encore truffé de bugs là dedans!  
Mais on se laisserait bien tenter!


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Juin 2007)

ouais c'est clair qu'on se laisserait bien tenté encore que je me demande si je ne vais pas pousser le plaisir (souffrance?) à attendre les premières maj et correcteurs de bug afin de n epas trop essuyer les plâtres...


----------



## Tarul (14 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Pour ma part je suis plus intéressé par l'autre disque



Oui, on se demande ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur.


----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Oui, on se demande ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur.



rien... Mac OS X en 2 DVD....


----------



## Tarul (14 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> rien... Mac OS X en 2 DVD....



Pas uniquement si je m'en r&#233;f&#232;re &#224; mes propres CD de TIGER. Le premier poss&#232;de bien le coeur de Tiger, mais le second contient le test drive d'office, ilife 6, et quelques autres logiciels en demo ou en version compl&#232;te.


----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2007)

A mieux regarder la photo : on voit DVD1 : Mac OS X L&#233;opard, DVD2 : Mac OS X L&#233;opard server


----------



## Tarul (14 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> A mieux regarder la photo : on voit DVD1 : Mac OS X Léopard, DVD2 : Mac OS X Léopard server



Tu as raison, mais ça fait bizarre ces petits points sur le cd de leopard server.


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

varicelle ?
c'est fr&#233;quent en bas &#226;ge.


----------



## huexley (14 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> A mieux regarder la photo : on voit DVD1 : Mac OS X L&#233;opard, DVD2 : Mac OS X L&#233;opard server



 Heureusement que y'en a un*E* qui suit


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Heureusement que y'en a *un* qui suit



Et il y en a un qui va se faire taper sur les doigts.


----------



## Toumak (14 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et il y en a un qui va se faire taper sur les doigts.



les représailles seront terribles


----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et il y en a un qui va se faire taper sur les doigts.



[mode : je suis une nana !!!]  Que veux tu.... je commence à prendre l'habitude : 

- merci mon gars !
- merci mon pote !
- T'es un gars trop sympa !
- ....

:mouais: [/mode : je suis une nana !!!]

Pour revenir dans le sujet, c'est normal que Mac OS X Léopard soit sur un seul DVD ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Pour revenir dans le sujet, c'est normal que Mac OS X Léopard soit sur un seul DVD ?



Je ne crois pas que le système va enfler au point d'exiger 2 DVD. J'ai bien 2 DVD sur mon Macbook, mais le deuxième c'est pour iLife, iWork et cie.


----------



## Toumak (14 Juin 2007)

ok mais si on se souvient bien, les précédentes beta demandaient un dvd double couche


----------



## lifenight (14 Juin 2007)

Ce sont des dvd double couche, pas besoin de deux dvd


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Ah ok, je ne savais pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2007)

Vous &#234;tes certainement nombreux &#224; avoir d&#233;ja avanc&#233; l'id&#233;e (je n'ai pas lu tout vos posts), mais le nouveau finder m'enballe. 

J'imagine un dossier pour tout les working paper lus que j'aime feuilleter ..  le mode coverflow permet de pr&#233;visualiser ces travaux d'une mani&#232;re plus interessantes que PAPER (apple award pour les apps scientifiques) par exemple .. 

J'ai l'impression que tout le contenu de nos mac va &#234;tre agenc&#233; &#224; la sauce delicious library + itunes ...  pour fournir une nouvelle exp&#233;rience de rangement tout aussi novatrice que le fut spotlight et ses dossiers intelligents ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2007)

2 questiosn :

- est-ce qu'on pourra empiler des applications dans le Dock pour par exemple se faire un lanceur d'enfer sans encombrer le Dock ?
- auront-ils poussé poussé l'intégration de coverflow dans le Finder jusqu'à le mettre dans les fenêtres  d'ouverture et d'enregistrement des fichiers, en version miniature bien évidemment ?


----------



## kisco (14 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> - est-ce qu'on pourra empiler des applications dans le Dock pour par exemple se faire un lanceur d'enfer sans encombrer le Dock ?



oui, c'est ce qu'ils font dans la d&#233;mo sur apple.com

Par contre &#224; ce que j'ai compris sur cette m&#234;me vid&#233;o, c'est que les piles du Dock s'ouvrent en "arc" lorsqu'il y a peu d'&#233;l&#233;ments, et en "grille" d&#232;s un certain nombre d'&#233;l&#233;ments. On n'a pas l'air de pouvoir choisir l'un ou l'autre.

Bon, sous Tiger on peut tr&#232;s bien faire un dossier d'alias d'applications, le mettre dans le dock et faire un clic droit dessus, c'est assez efficace.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2007)

kisco a dit:


> Bon, sous Tiger on peut très bien faire un dossier d'alias d'applications, le mettre dans le dock et faire un clic droit dessus, c'est assez efficace.


Justement, là, ce ne sera plus nécessaire.


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> 2 questiosn :
> 
> - est-ce qu'on pourra empiler des applications dans le Dock pour par exemple se faire un lanceur d'enfer sans encombrer le Dock ?
> - auront-ils poussé poussé l'intégration de coverflow dans le Finder jusqu'à le mettre dans les fenêtres  d'ouverture et d'enregistrement des fichiers, en version miniature bien évidemment ?


CoverFlow &#231;a me parait difficile vu la taille :mouais:
en revanche QuickLook pourrrait faire l'affaire


----------



## arcank (14 Juin 2007)

Ah oui, QuickLook, c'est une utilisation qu'il faudrait pas n&#233;gliger ici !


----------



## Paradise (14 Juin 2007)

Bon et bien j'ai maintenant une raison de m'interresser de plus pres &#224; l&#233;opard et au new book Pro

Signature....


----------



## xao85 (14 Juin 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Bon et bien j'ai maintenant une raison de m'interresser de plus pres à léopard et au new book Pro
> 
> Signature....



Merde , c'est dégueulasse!!!!  Je comprends pas qu'on puisse faire ça, j'ai économiser deux ans pr mon macbook pro et je te soutiens à 100%...
Tu vas faire comment???


----------



## tweek (14 Juin 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Bon et bien j'ai maintenant une raison de m'interresser de plus pres à léopard et au new book Pro
> 
> Signature....



Who putain

Bon courage pour la suite...


----------



## Toumak (14 Juin 2007)

je compatis cher Paradise  
...
où allons-nous


----------



## Caddie Rider (14 Juin 2007)

Moi il y a un truc qui me turlupine... Ayant un iMac G4 qui ne gère pas Core Image, je me demande si finalement je n'aurai pas une version au rabais de Léopard (un peu un Vista basique ). Car l'histoire des piles, time machine?, etc... ça tourne via Core Animation non ?

Avec Tiger, je me passe volontiers de l'effet goutte d'eau quand je lache un widget... par contre ça m'embêterait de devoir lâcher les effets donnés plus haut... :mouais:


----------



## chupastar (14 Juin 2007)

C'est pas trop grave de ne pas avoir les effets... ce qui compte c'est le cot&#233; pratique non? Enfin c'est ce que j'en pense.

Mais je me dis aussi que l'effet go&#251;te d'eau est plus complexe que l'effet des piles, &#231;a ressemble plus &#224; l'apparition de Dashboard dans Tiger, donc si un G4 peut faire tourner cet effet sous Tiger, pourquoi il ne le ferait pas avec les piles de Leopard. Car Leopard demande Core Animation? Peut-&#234;tre...


----------



## Paradise (15 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Merde , c'est d&#233;gueulasse!!!!  Je comprends pas qu'on puisse faire &#231;a, j'ai &#233;conomiser deux ans pr mon macbook pro et je te soutiens &#224; 100&#37;...
> Tu vas faire comment???





hs.//
Merci en tout cas...
bien, tout c'est pass&#233; au feu rouge, j'avais mon sac sur le si&#232;ge passager, un homme me rentre dans le cul, (bon sa arrive) je sort de la caisse et la deux gars en scooter arrivent et ouvrent la porte et partent avec mon sac... la le mec avec la caisse me met une grosse droite et boum &#224; l'h&#244;pital ...

*Bilan :*

&#8226; Macbook Pro 2,16 2GO de ram et 256 video
&#8226; Ipod nano 1 gen 2Go
&#8226; Porte feuilles 
&#8226; Chargeur de t&#233;l&#233;phone

&#8226; et en plus un gros coup en pleine t&#234;te 
&#8226; et le cul de ma punto defonc&#233;...

Le gars avait des fausses plaques bref une journ&#233;e sans...   je suis deg

//hs


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233; je pensais pas avoir frapp&#233; si fort


----------



## Caddie Rider (15 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> C'est pas trop grave de ne pas avoir les effets... ce qui compte c'est le coté pratique non? Enfin c'est ce que j'en pense.
> 
> Mais je me dis aussi que l'effet goûte d'eau est plus complexe que l'effet des piles, ça ressemble plus à l'apparition de Dashboard dans Tiger, donc si un G4 peut faire tourner cet effet sous Tiger, pourquoi il ne le ferait pas avec les piles de Leopard. Car Leopard demande Core Animation? Peut-être...



Ouais j'espère que tu as raison  Car ça me saoulerait de devoir passer à côté d'une grosse partie des animations...  En attendant la liste des Mac compatibles je n'ai plus qu'à prier


----------



## xao85 (15 Juin 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> hs.//
> Merci en tout cas...
> bien, tout c'est passé au feu rouge, j'avais mon sac sur le siège passager, un homme me rentre dans le cul, (bon sa arrive) je sort de la caisse et la deux gars en scooter arrivent et ouvrent la porte et partent avec mon sac... la le mec avec la caisse me met une grosse droite et boum à l'hôpital ...
> 
> ...



Moi qui croyait que ça n'arrivait que la télé... 
Impressionant tout de même... le truc c'est comment pouvait-il savoir que t'avait un sac avec toi qui contenait des objets de valeur...???


----------



## Paradise (15 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi qui croyait que ça n'arrivait que la télé...
> Impressionant tout de même... le truc c'est comment pouvait-il savoir que t'avait un sac avec toi qui contenait des objets de valeur...???



Xao pour éviter trop le hs je te répond en mp ... merci


----------



## iota (15 Juin 2007)

Salut.

Juste pour le plaisir, une petite capture de Leopard.

@+
iota


----------



## Piewhy (15 Juin 2007)

Etrange, sur cette photo : 






on dirait que le dock s'&#233;tend sur toute la largeur du bureau...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

ouais mais l&#224; &#231;a n'a pas l'air d'&#234;tre le vrai dock


----------



## huexley (15 Juin 2007)

PieWhy a dit:


> Etrange, sur cette photo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  En tout cas le iMac de présentation est incroyablement grand 


(bon ok je sors)

Pour le dock, surement une fonctionnalité qui dérive de celle que l'on a actuellement, ou l'on peut jouer sur sa taille, je ne vois pas de différence de fonctionnalité. Mais effectivement, tu as l'oeil.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2007)

J'ai regardé hier soir la partie de la vidéo du keynote et il me semble avoir remarqué qu'Aperçu adoptait aussi le look iTunes (sans la colonne côté gauche).


----------



## rizoto (16 Juin 2007)

dans la news de macg :
http://72.14.209.104/search?hs=sUq&...ites/2007/06/screenshots_mac.html&btnG=Search

on peut voir un screen du système de partage qui a l'air d'avoir été amélioré. C'est plutôt un bon point


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2007)

Am&#233;lior&#233;, am&#233;lior&#233;&#8230; c'est un peu la honte que cette possibilit&#233; ne sorte que maintenant&#8230;


----------



## dvd (16 Juin 2007)

les annonces faites &#224; la WWDC ne m'ont pas transcend&#233;es... je m'attendais &#224; sortir un "waouh"! (oui je sais ). j'ai donc un avis mitig&#233; sur cette mouture. est-il possible qu'Apple nous cache des fonctions annexes qu'ils am&#233;liorent en "priv&#233;", (c'est &#224; dire pour leur seuls employ&#233;s) ou est-ce la version d&#233;finitive que nous aurons au mois d'octobre?
merci


----------



## Kamidh (16 Juin 2007)

Salut, certain on pu tester cette version ? Elle est enfin stable ?


----------



## iota (16 Juin 2007)

Salut.



dvd a dit:


> est-il possible qu'Apple nous cache des fonctions annexes qu'ils am&#233;liorent en "priv&#233;", (c'est &#224; dire pour leur seuls employ&#233;s) ou est-ce la version d&#233;finitive que nous aurons au mois d'octobre?


Si &#231;a peut r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question :






@+
iota


----------



## dvd (16 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Si ça peut répondre à ta question :
> 
> ...


oki! merci! pour l'instant je suis pas spécialement convaincu de débourser 129 euros... à voir sur les feedback...


----------



## madekan (17 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, je vais peut-&#234;tre faire une redite, mais j'avais entendu parler que le futur mac os x fonctionnerais avec un nouveau syst&#232;me de fichier ( le ZFS je crois) ainsi qu'avec un machin qui se nomme LVVM (un truc dans le genre) qui permet une acc&#233;l&#233;ration notoire du syst&#232;me. On avait dit dans cette news (je crois que cela viens de macbidouille) que ces deux machins &#233;taient r&#233;volutionnaires et la description un peu complexe qu'on en faisat avait l'air tout &#224; fait all&#233;chante. Donc, ma question, est ce que on en a entendu parler depuis la keynote ???
Et un autre truc aussi, on sait que le ZFSs a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233; chez Sun. Ils ont travaill&#233;s aussi sur un bureau en 3D, enfin plut&#244;t en profondeur (un peu &#224; la mani&#232;re de Time machine mais en un peu plus pouss&#233, est il possible de voir encore cela arriv&#233; sur leopard, sachant que le dock qui prend de la profondeur, serais beaucoup plus logique dans ce type d'interface.


----------



## Tarul (17 Juin 2007)

madekan a dit:


> Bonjour, je vais peut-&#234;tre faire une redite, mais j'avais entendu parler que le futur mac os x fonctionnerais avec un nouveau syst&#232;me de fichier ( le ZFS je crois) ainsi qu'avec un machin qui se nomme LVVM (un truc dans le genre) qui permet une acc&#233;l&#233;ration notoire du syst&#232;me. On avait dit dans cette news (je crois que cela viens de macbidouille) que ces deux machins &#233;taient r&#233;volutionnaires et la description un peu complexe qu'on en faisat avait l'air tout &#224; fait all&#233;chante. Donc, ma question, est ce que on en a entendu parler depuis la keynote ???
> Et un autre truc aussi, on sait que le ZFSs a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233; chez Sun. Ils ont travaill&#233;s aussi sur un bureau en 3D, enfin plut&#244;t en profondeur (un peu &#224; la mani&#232;re de Time machine mais en un peu plus pouss&#233, est il possible de voir encore cela arriv&#233; sur leopard, sachant que le dock qui prend de la profondeur, serais beaucoup plus logique dans ce type d'interface.



ZFS serait support&#233; soit pleinement par l&#233;opard, mais d'autres rumeurs indiquent qu'il ne serait support&#233; en lecture et qu'en ligne de commande. Donc pour le moment c'est devenu du wait &see &#224; ce sujet. 

LVVM je ne connais pas, je connais par contre LVM, sauf que ce n'est pas neuf du tout. Il faudrait la retrouver cette news.

Sun &#224; bien d&#233;velopp&#233; un bureau 3D. il s'appelle looking glass. C'est un bureau qui pousse plus loin la 3D (on peut retourner les fen&#234;tres pour y mettre des notes)
Il est sortis en 1.0, mais j'ignore si on peut le faire fonctionner sur mac : 
https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html
A noter qu'un live-cd existe.

Je ne pense pas que l'on verra cette 3D dans leopard, on l'aurait vu &#224; la keynote. Cependant avec core animation ce sont des effet 2D/3D qui seront surtout utilis&#233; par les &#233;diteurs tiers, et la 3D &#224; tout va sur le bureau me semble encore trop contre-productif, m&#234;me si c'est tr&#232;s jolie.


----------



## tweek (17 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> ZFS serait supporté soit pleinement par léopard, mais d'autres rumeurs indiquent qu'il ne serait supporté en lecture et qu'en ligne de commande. Donc pour le moment c'est devenu du wait &see à ce sujet.
> 
> LVVM je ne connais pas, je connais par contre LVM, sauf que ce n'est pas neuf du tout. Il faudrait la retrouver cette news.
> 
> ...





Dis-donc c'est très intéressant tout ça, je ne connaissait pas.  

Etrange ressemblance du Dock de OS 10.5 et de Looking Glass


----------



## UnAm (17 Juin 2007)

_LLVM = Low Level Virtual Machine_


----------



## iota (17 Juin 2007)

Salut;



UnAm a dit:


> _LLVM = Low Level Virtual Machine_


Dans le cas présent, c'est bien de LVM dont on parle (Logical Volume Manager).

@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (17 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Dis-donc c'est très intéressant tout ça, je ne connaissait pas.
> 
> Etrange ressemblance du Dock de OS 10.5 et de Looking Glass



Je dirais plutot etrange apparition d'un dock chez looking glass ressemblant fortement a celui de MacOSX en 3Difié

:rateau:

Non plus serieusement, les fenetre volantes comme cela ne sont interessantes que sur un 22' mini, ca sinon elle bouffent une bonne artie de la surface visuelle...

Pour les petits ecrans, pour le moment rien ne concurence exposé :d


----------



## Felisse (17 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut;
> 
> Dans le cas présent, c'est bien de LVM dont on parle (Logical Volume Manager).
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Raté ! Il s'agit bien de LLVM (voir sur Wikipedia en anglais uniquement).

Il s'agit d'une technique extrêmement nouvelle de compilation. C'est un module qui se situe entre le langage de programmation utilisé et la machine utilisée. Il permet de faire des compilation d'un langage pour une machine, avec les optimisations entre temps qui vont bien.

Dans l'article, il est dit qu'il est bien utilisé dans Leopard pour la programmation d'Open GL.

En fait, Open GL (qui est le moteur de rendu 3D) pour Leopard est programmé pour tout faire passer par le processeur (cela permet de faire tourner, moins rapidement certes, la 3D sur des ordinateurs non équipés de cartes graphiques). Mais selon les possibilités de la machine, on va passer certaines instructions dans la carte graphique pour accélérer le tout.
Plutôt que de programmer des versions différentes de Open GL pour chaque architecture disponible chez Apple, une seule version a été programmée. Et c'est LLVM qui va optimiser à l'installation puis pendant l'exécution du code le programme pour faire passer le maximum dans la carte graphique, en fonction de ce qu'elle sait faire.

-> Economie de code
-> Optimisation plus pointue
-> Rapidité de développement
-> Ouverture multi-plateforme


----------



## iota (17 Juin 2007)

Felisse a dit:


> Raté ! Il s'agit bien de LLVM (voir sur Wikipedia en anglais uniquement).


Comme on parlait de ZFS, je pensais que madekan faisait plutôt référence à LVM.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2007)

ZFS, remue pas le couteau dans la plaie stp ...


----------



## xao85 (17 Juin 2007)

Pour ceux qui suivent "on refait la mac" de SMVmac y a le nouveau qui est sorti... Y a un des invités qui est développeur et  qui a dit qu'il y a certaines choses qu'il ne peut pas dire... encore. J'imagine que ce n'est pas des choses transcendantes... Mais y a encore du mystère... Par contre il parait que CoreAnimation promet des choses vraiment révolutionnaires.


----------



## Freelancer (18 Juin 2007)

ben je me pose une question toute bête : est-ce que core animation pourra être utilisé pour le développement de jeux?


----------



## Toumak (18 Juin 2007)

Freelancer a dit:


> ben je me pose une question toute bête : est-ce que core animation pourra être utilisé pour le développement de jeux?


je pense ne pas me tromper en te répondant que non


----------



## madekan (18 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Comme on parlait de ZFS, je pensais que madekan faisait plutôt référence à LVM.
> 
> @+
> iota



Non non je parlais bien de LLVM. Il paraît aussi que ce systême est très pratique pour des recherches ddans spotlight ou time machine.


----------



## chupastar (18 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Juste pour le plaisir, une petite capture de Leopard.
> 
> ...



C'est bien ce que je pensais, il y a vraiment une mauvaise intégration des icônes quand on passe avec une barre des menus transparentes (voir la batterie et AirPort), j'espère qu'ils corrigeront ces petits défauts.

Sinon j'aimerais bien qu'ils puissent nous laisser le choix sur la transparence ou non de cette barre.


----------



## greggorynque (18 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je pensais, il y a vraiment une mauvaise intégration des icônes quand on passe avec une barre des menus transparentes (voir la batterie et AirPort), j'espère qu'ils corrigeront ces petits défauts.
> 
> Sinon j'aimerais bien qu'ils puissent nous laisser le choix sur la transparence ou non de cette barre.



cela devrais etre le cas rassure toi


----------



## tweek (18 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> cela devrais etre le cas rassure toi



J'espère aussi, malgré que j'adore les effetcs de  transparence, ça risque de devenir lassant à force...


----------



## greggorynque (18 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> J'espère aussi, malgré que j'adore les effetcs de  transparence, ça risque de devenir lassant à force...



On dit pas malgré que :rateau:


----------



## iota (18 Juin 2007)

Salut.

D'apr&#232;s les commentaires de certains d&#233;veloppeurs disposant de la derni&#232;re beta, il est tout &#224; fait possible de d&#233;sactiver la transparence sur la barre de menu.

@+
iota


----------



## chupastar (18 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> D'après les commentaires de certains développeurs disposant de la dernière beta, il est tout à fait possible de désactiver la transparence sur la barre de menu.
> 
> ...



Bonne nouvelle!


----------



## Liyad (18 Juin 2007)

Par contre j'arrive pas a comprendre 1 chose :

Ques que sa fait que leopard toi ind&#233;pendant de la r&#233;solution ?

J'ai beau tourn&#233;e tout comme il faut dans ma t&#234;te, je comprend pas...


----------



## arcank (18 Juin 2007)

Independenza ! Viva la resolucion !


----------



## Liyad (18 Juin 2007)

Sa m'aide pas...


----------



## xao85 (18 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle!



Moi j'aime bien! 
Par contre c'est le finder en Itunes qui m' pas encore convaincu....


----------



## iota (18 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Ques que sa fait que leopard toi ind&#233;pendant de la r&#233;solution ?


Simplement que la taille d'affichage des &#233;l&#233;ments est ind&#233;pendante de la r&#233;solution de l'&#233;cran (densit&#233; de pixels).
Actuellement, un bouton qui fait 200x50 pixels n'a pas la m&#234;me taille lorsqu'il est affich&#233; sur un &#233;cran 17" de r&#233;solution 1650x1080 ou un &#233;cran 17" de r&#233;solution 1920x1080.

Avec l'ind&#233;pendance de r&#233;solution c'est possible (sans perte de qualit&#233; ou flou g&#234;nant, un peu comme le rendu vectoriel).

@+
iota


----------



## arcank (18 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Sa m'aide pas...


Il est vrai !


iota a dit:


> Simplement que la taille d'affichage des éléments est indépendante de la résolution de l'écran (densité de pixels).
> Actuellement, un bouton qui fait 200x50 pixels n'a pas la même taille lorsqu'il est affiché sur un écran 17" de résolution 1650x1080 ou un écran 17" de résolution 1920x1080.
> 
> Avec l'indépendance de résolution c'est possible (sans perte de qualité ou flou gênant, un peu comme le rendu vectoriel).
> ...



Et donc que peut-on voir comme application à cette indépendance ? Je veux dire, pourquoi vouloir afficher de la même taille (en centimètres) chez tout le monde ? (vraie question, sans ironie)
En photographie, vidéo ? 

Ah si ! Un PhotoBooth qui ressemble à un miroir, ça pourrait !


----------



## iota (18 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Et donc que peut-on voir comme application à cette indépendance ? Je veux dire, pourquoi vouloir afficher de la même taille (en centimètres) chez tout le monde ? (vraie question, sans ironie)


Ce n'est pas une question d'application mais d'interface globale.

Avec l'augmentation de la densité des pixels, les interfaces dépendantes de la résolution sont affichées de plus en plus petites (les boutons, textes etc... sont petits et difficilement lisibles).

L'avantage d'une interface indépendante de la résolution est de laisser le choix à l'utilisateur d'afficher les éléments à la taille qu'il souhaite (en adéquation avec les caractéristiques de sont écrans et de ses goûts personnels).

@+
iota


----------



## arcank (18 Juin 2007)

Ah oui, exact. J'aurais d&#251; reregarder les conf d&#233;veloppeur de l'an dernier (avec l'inscription ADC gratuite).


----------



## Felisse (18 Juin 2007)

madekan a dit:


> Non non je parlais bien de LLVM. Il paraît aussi que ce systême est très pratique pour des recherches ddans spotlight ou time machine.



Bonsoir,

Non, cela n'a rien à voir du tout !

LLVM est en très très gros, un système de couche extra-bas niveau de programmation qui permet de rendre des programmes complexes portables sur des architectures matérielles différentes sans reprogrammation, et permet en plus des optimisations pour accélérer les logiciels pendant tout leur cycle de vie.

Malgré tout, Time Machine et Spotlight ne seront a priori pas impactés.

Mais aux dernières nouvelles, toute la chaîne graphique (interface 3D notamment) en bénéficie (eh oui, dans ce cas, les architectures matérielles différentes représentent les différents cartes graphiques qui existent sur le marché).


----------



## UnAm (19 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> L'avantage d'une interface indépendante de la résolution est de laisser le choix à l'utilisateur d'afficher les éléments à la taille qu'il souhaite (en adéquation avec les caractéristiques de sont écrans et de ses goûts personnels).


Un autre avantage, & de taille celui là  (un vrai de vrai quoi) est qu'il faciliterait énormément une... une? une... in... ter... fa... ce? interface, tac... ti... le? in-ter-fa-ce tac-ti-le!  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Sur ce, bonne nuit xD


----------



## fredintosh (19 Juin 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> Un autre avantage, & de taille celui l&#224;  (un vrai de vrai quoi) est qu'il faciliterait &#233;norm&#233;ment une... une? une... in... ter... fa... ce? interface, tac... ti... le? in-ter-fa-ce tac-ti-le!  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



 Je me tue &#224; le dire...


----------



## Tarul (19 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je pensais, il y a vraiment une mauvaise intégration des icônes quand on passe avec une barre des menus transparentes (voir la batterie et AirPort), j'espère qu'ils corrigeront ces petits défauts.
> 
> Sinon j'aimerais bien qu'ils puissent nous laisser le choix sur la transparence ou non de cette barre.




Tient sur le screen shoot, l'icône d'ichat est tout noir.

Je me posais la question sur l'indépendance de résolution, impacterait elle le développement des jeux?


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2007)

Moi je me pose une question, puisqu'on en parle, ca tombe bien.

Est ce que l'on va pouvoir choisir une r&#233;solution plus grande, car actuellement j'ai un &#233;cran 20 pouces en 1680x1050 et je trouve que c'est trop gros !

Pourra-t-on mettre choisir la r&#233;solution voulue ind&#233;pendamment de l'&#233;cran ?

(comme sur windows en gros, du moment qu'on a les bons pilotes, on met la r&#233;solution que l'on veut)


----------



## tweek (19 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Moi je me pose une question, puisqu'on en parle, ca tombe bien.
> 
> Est ce que l'on va pouvoir choisir une résolution plus grande, car actuellement j'ai un écran 20 pouces en 1680x1050 et je trouve que c'est trop gros !
> 
> ...




Tout dépends de ce que ta carte graphique peut bouffer


----------



## iota (19 Juin 2007)

Salut.



Tarul a dit:


> Je me posais la question sur l'ind&#233;pendance de r&#233;solution, impacterait elle le d&#233;veloppement des jeux?


Non, les jeux sont d&#233;j&#224; ind&#233;pendant de la r&#233;solution.
Quand tu lances un jeu dans diff&#233;rentes r&#233;solutions sur un m&#234;me &#233;cran, la taille des &#233;l&#233;ments affich&#233;s n'est pas diff&#233;rente d'une r&#233;solution &#224; l'autre (par contre, plus la r&#233;solution augmente, plus l'image est d&#233;taill&#233;e).



MamaCass a dit:


> Est ce que l'on va pouvoir choisir une r&#233;solution plus grande, car actuellement j'ai un &#233;cran 20 pouces en 1680x1050 et je trouve que c'est trop gros !
> 
> Pourra-t-on mettre choisir la r&#233;solution voulue ind&#233;pendamment de l'&#233;cran ?
> 
> (comme sur windows en gros, du moment qu'on a les bons pilotes, on met la r&#233;solution que l'on veut)


La r&#233;solution d'un &#233;cran LCD est fixe (il affichera toujours 1680x1050 pixels). Si tu "attaques" l'&#233;cran avec une r&#233;solution inf&#233;rieure/sup&#233;rieur, celui-ci se charge de mettre &#224; l'&#233;chelle l'image (avec une perte de d&#233;tail, ajout d'un flou etc...).
L'ind&#233;pendance de r&#233;solution ne r&#233;glera pas le probl&#232;me, cependant tu "attaqueras" toujours ton &#233;cran en 1680x1650, mais tu auras la possibilit&#233; de jouer sur la taille des &#233;l&#233;ments affich&#233;s (sans perte de qualit&#233; normalement).

@+
iota


----------



## MamaCass (19 Juin 2007)

Merci iota pour ta r&#233;ponse 

Alors j'esp&#232;re que les r&#233;glages propos&#233;s iront loin


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2007)

Moi j'&#233;sp&#232;re que Cover Flow du finder affichera les aper&#231;us des fichiers RAW...

en tout cas le l&#233;opard pr&#233;sent&#233; il y a un an je ne l'aurai pas achet&#233; mais  la c'est achat tout sur des la sortie...

j'adore le nouveau bureau et le nouveau finder...c'&#233;tait la moindre des choses, cela n'ayant pas evolu&#233; depuis panther soit 4 ans !


----------



## iota (19 Juin 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Moi j'&#233;sp&#232;re que Cover Flow du finder affichera les aper&#231;us des fichiers RAW...


Il suffit de prendre la preview JPEG qui est incluse dans les donn&#233;es EXIF du fichier RAW.

Parce que je vois mal le Finder faire le post processing des fichiers RAW pour afficher les previews.

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il suffit de prendre la preview JPEG qui est incluse dans les données EXIF du fichier RAW.
> 
> Parce que je vois mal le Finder faire le post processing des fichiers RAW pour afficher les previews.
> 
> ...



c'est bien sur ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## iota (20 Juin 2007)

Salut.

ThinkSecret nous parle un peu de la beta de Leopard (capture d'&#233;cran &#224; l'appui).

@+
iota


----------



## kisco (20 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> ThinkSecret nous parle un peu de la beta de Leopard (capture d'écran à l'appui).
> 
> ...


ça sature grave !
tu les aurait pas téléchargées ces captures?


----------



## iota (20 Juin 2007)

kisco a dit:


> &#231;a sature grave !
> tu les aurait pas t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;es ces captures?


Le site est accessible en ce moment.

J'ai bien copi&#233; les captures, cependant, je n'ai pas acc&#232;s au FTP de Free depuis le boulot...
Il faudra attendre ce soir pour que je puisse mettre l'archive en ligne.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (20 Juin 2007)

kisco a dit:


> &#231;a sature grave !
> tu les aurait pas t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;es ces captures?



je les ai aussi sur mon mac, si tu veux je les upload, dis moi o&#249; tu pr&#233;f&#232;res 

EDIT : voil&#224; c'est fait, voir plus bas


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2007)

Merci iota 

En effet, on peut acc&#233;der au site maintenant 

Le partage de fichiers me fait r&#234;ver :love:


----------



## Toumak (20 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> En effet, on peut accéder au site maintenant



au cas où ça ne marcherait pas ou qu'apple fasse retirer les photos sous peu, je les uploadées sur RapidShare:
http://rapidshare.com/files/38294044/L.E.O.9.A.4.6.6.rar


----------



## kisco (20 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> au cas où ça ne marcherait pas ou qu'apple fasse retirer les photos sous peu, je les uploadées sur RapidShare:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/38294044/L.E.O.9.A.4.6.6.rar



merci, en effet ça refonctionne!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> ThinkSecret nous parle un peu de la beta de Leopard (capture d'écran à l'appui).
> 
> ...


Que c'est beau tout ça.


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Juin 2007)

Si il y a ici des dev qui ont la b&#233;ta de Leopard et qu'ils en ont le droit, on pourrait avoir des screenshot d'applications qu'on connait sous Leopard ?

TextMate, Cyberduck, Adium, Firefox par exemple 

J'aimerais bien voir si ces applis prennent automatiquement le look Leopard ou si elles restent "Unified Aqua". Puis voir comment elles sont dans l'environnement Leopard. 


&#199;a serait cool merci d'avance


----------



## wazoo (20 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci iota
> 
> En effet, on peut accéder au site maintenant
> 
> Le partage de fichiers me fait rêver :love:



ca existe deja par ailleurs

c'est dommage que ca necessite .mac ce truc


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

wazoo a dit:


> ca existe deja par ailleurs
> 
> c'est dommage que ca necessite .mac ce truc



Je crois que MamaCass parlait du partage normal et pas des nouveaux services .Mac.


----------



## dvd (22 Juin 2007)

cover flow sur mon G4 1,25 risque de ramer...


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2007)

:rateau:


----------



## Toumak (22 Juin 2007)

dvd a dit:


> cover flow sur mon G4 1,25 risque de ramer...



pas sûr: j'ai lu que le coverflow du finder n'était pas du tout un veau comme celui d'itunes
donc si celui d'itunes tourne sans problème, c'est du tout bon


----------



## Steph-24 (22 Juin 2007)

La différence entre le coverflow actuel d'iTunes et celui du Finder dans Leopard est tout simplement l'utilisation de Core Animation pour le second.

Je pense que ça va changer pas mal de chose en terme de rapidité.


----------



## Toumak (22 Juin 2007)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai uploadé les icones, les wall et le widget ciné de leopard
Ca pèse 35MB et ça se télécharge
-> PAR ICI <-​


----------



## dvd (22 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pas sûr: j'ai lu que le coverflow du finder n'était pas du tout un veau comme celui d'itunes
> donc si celui d'itunes tourne sans problème, c'est du tout bon


justement celui d'iTunes est à la ramasse, si bien que je n'utilise jamais cette fonction (qui n'apporte pas grand chose à mon avis)


----------



## xao85 (22 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, j'ai upload&#233; les icones, les wall et le widget cin&#233; de leopard
> Ca p&#232;se 35MB et &#231;a se t&#233;l&#233;charge
> -> PAR ICI <-​



Sur un compte free &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; mieux!  Mais merci quand m&#234;me cher Toumak!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2007)

dvd a dit:


> justement celui d'iTunes est &#224; la ramasse, si bien que je n'utilise jamais cette fonction (qui n'apporte pas grand chose &#224; mon avis)


Je ne suis pas de ton avis. Je trouve CoverFlow bien pratique au contraire, surtout quand on a plusieurs albums dans une m&#234;me liste de lecture. Ca facilite grandement la navigation. Et je suis super heureux qu'ils l'aient int&#233;gr&#233; dans le Finder de L&#233;opard.


----------



## Bibabelou (22 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai uploadé les icones, les wall et le widget ciné de leopard
> Ca pèse 35MB et ça se télécharge
> -> PAR ICI <-​






SUPER !
merci bien
je trouve les icônes très réussies par contre les photos sont complètement banales et insipides...de toute façon, on s'en fout! 99,9% des macusers mettent leur propres photos en fond d'écran, non?

qu'est -ce que ça fait baver ce léopard quand même !!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2007)

Y'a des dev ici?
C'est rapide leopard?


----------



## Toumak (22 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Sur un compte free &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; mieux!  Mais merci quand m&#234;me cher Toumak!



si j'avais un compte free je l'aurais fait volontier mais je ne suis pas en france et donc pas abonn&#233; chez free => pas compte free 

enfin si quelqu'un a un compte &#224; disposition je suis preneur


----------



## Steph-24 (22 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai uploadé les icones, les wall et le widget ciné de leopard
> Ca pèse 35MB et ça se télécharge
> -> PAR ICI <-​



Tu pourrais pas nous uploader la beta à la place ?   
J'aimerais vraiment pouvoir tester pendant les vacances....


----------



## Toumak (22 Juin 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Tu pourrais pas nous uploader la beta à la place ?
> J'aimerais vraiment pouvoir tester pendant les vacances....



alors comme ça on est deux   je n'ai pas non plus la beta
enfin pas pour le moment car un ami de la famille est dev apple et lui l'a, donc je pourrai surement la tester chez lui pour voir ce que ça donne


----------



## Steph-24 (22 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> alors comme ça on est deux   je n'ai pas non plus la beta
> enfin pas pour le moment car un ami de la famille est dev apple et lui l'a, donc je pourrai surement la tester chez lui pour voir ce que ça donne



Ah le chanceux....  
T'as vraiment de la chance de de connaître quelqu'un parce que sur le net, je la trouve pas cette beta


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Ah le chanceux....
> T'as vraiment de la chance de de connaître quelqu'un parce que sur le net, je la trouve pas cette beta



cherche plus , Apple ils sont au taquet pour les virer


----------



## huexley (22 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> cherche plus , Apple ils sont au taquet pour les virer




Peine perdu pour les Ninjas je pense

Reste qu il y a pas mal d'icones qui titillent ma curiosité, du moins les applis qui tournent derrière


----------



## fredintosh (22 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai uploadé les icones, les wall et le widget ciné de leopard
> Ca pèse 35MB et ça se télécharge
> -> PAR ICI <-​



J'aime bien cet icône pour représenter un PC :







Zavez vu le joli écran bleu ?  
Ils n'ont pas perdu leur sens de l'humour chez Apple.


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Reste qu il y a pas mal d'icones qui titillent ma curiosité, du moins les applis qui tournent derrière



C'est a dire? Lesquelles??


----------



## dvd (22 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne suis pas de ton avis. Je trouve CoverFlow bien pratique au contraire, surtout quand on a plusieurs albums dans une même liste de lecture. Ca facilite grandement la navigation. Et je suis super heureux qu'ils l'aient intégré dans le Finder de Léopard.


a vrai dire dans iTunes le champ de recherche est la fonction la plus utilisée chez moi. dans 98% des cas le résultat est conforme à mes attentes. je n'éprouve donc pas le besoin de naviguer via les pochettes. mais bon si ca peut aider d'autres personnes pourquoi pas. à noter aussi que je n'ai qu'un 60 Go en *4200tr/min *ceci expliquant peut-être la lenteur du système chez moi...


----------



## chupastar (22 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai uploadé les icones, les wall et le widget ciné de leopard
> Ca pèse 35MB et ça se télécharge
> -> PAR ICI <-​



Excellent, merci beaucoup! Je faire une petite modif de mes icônes pour me faire un avant goût!


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'aime bien cet icône pour représenter un PC :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ce fond d'écran que j'utilise depuis des années sur mes PC au boulot...


----------



## chupastar (22 Juin 2007)

Et au fait, pour les inquiets, je vois que dans les ic&#244;nes il y a des iBook G4, ils seront donc bien support&#233;s par Leopard.


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Excellent, merci beaucoup! Je faire une petite modif de mes ic&#244;nes pour me faire un avant go&#251;t!



j'ai regard&#233; le pack 
j'ai l'impression que la plupart des icones sont des icones des outils de Dev. (comme XRay, etc)
le suspens reste entier sur certaines icones malgr&#233; tout :mouais:


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le suspence reste entier sur certaines icones malgré tout :mouais:



Quel suspens... :sleep: 

129 $ le pack d'icones je trouve ça un peu cher.
A ce prix je garde Tiger.


----------



## Steph-24 (22 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Quel suspens... :sleep:
> 
> 129 $ le pack d'icones je trouve ça un peu cher.
> A ce prix je garde Tiger.



Faut pas abuser non plus !!


----------



## huexley (22 Juin 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Faut pas abuser non plus !!



Premier feedback : Coverflow dans le finder c'est vraiment fantastiqe pour gérer les PDF et les photos, cela devient aussi naturel que de feuilleter un albums. Il semble que la version localisées francais soit bien bugguées.


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Premier feedback : Coverflow dans le finder c'est vraiment fantastiqe pour gérer les PDF et les photos, cela devient aussi naturel que de feuilleter un albums. Il semble que la version localisées francais soit bien bugguées.



devellopeur Huexley?
tu peux nous en dire plus sur Leopard en general?


----------



## Toumak (22 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> devellopeur Huexley?
> tu peux nous en dire plus sur Leopard en general?




oui, ça serait très "nice" de ta part  
pas nous divulguer des trucs top secrets (quoique .. ) 
mais plutôt nous dire tes impressions, c'est très buggé ? réactif ? ...
thanks


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Premier feedback : Coverflow dans le finder c'est vraiment fantastiqe pour gérer les PDF et les photos, cela devient aussi naturel que de feuilleter un albums. Il semble que la version localisées francais soit bien bugguées.




Tu as quoi comme machine ?


----------



## chupastar (23 Juin 2007)

Je me demandais quelque chose en d&#233;marrant mon ordinateur tout &#224; l'heure: que j'allume avec Tiger, la page d'authentification &#224; le fond par d&#233;faut bleu qu'on conna&#238;t tous. Lors du passage &#224; Leopard j'aurais la pelouse &#224; la place?! Parce que je trouve que le fond bleu est plus neutre que les herbes vertes...


----------



## huexley (23 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> devellopeur Huexley?
> tu peux nous en dire plus sur Leopard en general?



Non j'adorerais, je fais juste chier un contact sur iChat 

Apparement y a encore pas mal de bugs graphiques, boutons qui ne s affichent pas bien, les piles qui perdent les pedales si il y a trop d elements dedans.

Le partage de fichier semble être enfin à la hauteur. 

Google Earth plante au lancement alors que la CS3 semble fonctionner correctement (du moins photoshop) adium et la majorité des applis tournent impeccable

Le boot est apparement plus lent que la 10.4 (a qq secondes sur un MBP 2.4)

Visiblement il ne tarit pas d éloges sur coverflow. Juste qu il est bizarre de ne pas pouvoir rentrer dans un dossier de coverflow, on ne peux pas apparement pas changer de niveau de hierarchie dans les dossiers.

J ai pas la réponse pour le login screen Chupastar


----------



## huexley (23 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Je me demandais quelque chose en démarrant mon ordinateur tout à l'heure: que j'allume avec Tiger, la page d'authentification à le fond par défaut bleu qu'on connaît tous. Lors du passage à Leopard j'aurais la pelouse à la place?! Parce que je trouve que le fond bleu est plus neutre que les herbes vertes...




C est le meme que le 10.4


----------



## greggorynque (23 Juin 2007)

Non je en pense pas que l'on aura un ecran d'herbe, car si le fond actuel est bleu c'est tout bettement que les images ne sont pas charg&#233;es.

Et puis cela ferais bizarre de passer d'un fond d'ecran a un autre, ce serais moche...

De ce point de vue la, aucun soucis a se faire je pense...


----------



## Toumak (23 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Non je en pense pas que l'on aura un ecran d'herbe, car si le fond actuel est bleu c'est tout bettement que les images ne sont pas chargées.
> 
> Et puis cela ferais bizarre de passer d'un fond d'ecran a un autre, ce serais moche...
> 
> De ce point de vue la, aucun soucis a se faire je pense...



on peut modifier cet écran très facilement


----------



## chupastar (23 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> C est le meme que le 10.4



 Merci! Et tant mieux...


----------



## xao85 (23 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Non j'adorerais, je fais juste chier un contact sur iChat
> 
> Apparement y a encore pas mal de bugs graphiques, boutons qui ne s affichent pas bien, les piles qui perdent les pedales si il y a trop d elements dedans.
> 
> ...



Je sais pas si tu as un G4 ou dore duo pour voir la différence sur un processeur 32 bits... Ca serait sympa!


----------



## Toumak (23 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je sais pas si tu as un G4 ou dore duo pour voir la différence sur un processeur 32 bits... Ca serait sympa!



je pense que ça ne sert à rien de l'embèter, comme il n'est pas en possession de la beta


----------



## huexley (23 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je pense que ça ne sert à rien de l'embèter, comme il n'est pas en possession de la beta



Il n'a que du Intel


----------



## mangeouillette (23 Juin 2007)

Moi je n'ai pas la beta de léopard mais voilà ce que j'arrive à faire avec quelques freewares :


----------



## greggorynque (23 Juin 2007)

Et tes freewares, il font spaces, le nouveau finder et les packs ???? et quick view ou time machine aussi ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2007)

mangeouillette a dit:


> Moi je n'ai pas la beta de l&#233;opard mais voil&#224; ce que j'arrive &#224; faire avec quelques freewares :


Pas mal.


----------



## mangeouillette (23 Juin 2007)

Merci  

Si vous voulez je peux donner le tutorial que j'ai suivi c'est assez facile et il n'y a que des freewares


----------



## greggorynque (23 Juin 2007)

Je memoque mais je veux bien le tuto


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2007)

Ta barre de menus n'est pas un peu trop transparente tout de même ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2007)

horrible ce fond d'&#233;cran :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (23 Juin 2007)

Rhaaa horrible mon macbok recommence a scintiller.....


----------



## mangeouillette (23 Juin 2007)

Malgrès toutes vos critiques lol voici le tuto : 

( vous ne pourez le faire qu'avec le fond d'écran de la keynote )


----------



## Toumak (23 Juin 2007)

mangeouillette a dit:


> Malgr&#232;s toutes vos critiques lol voici le tuto :
> 
> ( vous ne pourez le faire qu'avec le fond d'&#233;cran de la keynote )



faux, &#231;a marche tr&#232;s bien avec un autre fond d'&#233;cran  
et le tuto ... ?! 

enfin le plus simple &#233;tant bien sur d'utiliser shapeshifter et du'iliser ce nouveau th&#232;me 
il manque juste le truc du dock mais &#231;a on doit pouvoir le trouver facilement


----------



## mangeouillette (23 Juin 2007)

Beh merci pour le th&#232;me et le "truc" du dock voici une id&#233;e :


----------



## greggorynque (23 Juin 2007)

meeeerde

je pensais qu'il existais un vrai skin de dock... Car bo le trucage du fond d'&#233;cran c'est un peu inutile quand tu utilise ton dock en masqu&#233;......

PS: va voir dans le forum customisation, des mecs ont eu l'id&#233;e le jour m&#234;me de leopard...


----------



## mangeouillette (23 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> meeeerde
> 
> je pensais qu'il existais un vrai skin de dock... Car bo le trucage du fond d'écran c'est un peu inutile quand tu utilise ton dock en masqué......
> 
> PS: va voir dans le forum customisation, des mecs ont eu l'idée le jour même de leopard...



Lequel celui de chez MacGen ou un autre ?


----------



## greggorynque (23 Juin 2007)

mangeouillette a dit:


> Lequel celui de chez MacGen ou un autre ?



la dedans

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=32238


----------



## mangeouillette (23 Juin 2007)

Oui j'ai cherch&#233; merci  

Voil&#224; d'ailleurs mon bureau :


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (23 Juin 2007)

et bien moi je peux mettre le costume de superman... et bien &#231;a me fait pas voler pour la cause

et le pire c'est que j'ai l'air con et tout boudin&#233; dans cette combinaison


----------



## Toumak (23 Juin 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> et bien moi je peux mettre le costume de superman... et bien ça me fait pas voler pour la cause
> 
> et le pire c'est que j'ai l'air con et tout boudiné dans cette combinaison



mais si tu t'y sens bien, on s'en fout


----------



## xao85 (23 Juin 2007)

Je sens qu'ils yen a qui n'en peuvent plus d'attendre L&#233;opard... 
C'est beau de d&#233;corer sa maison en chateau mais la taille restera toujours la m&#234;me... Vaut mieux attendre le chateau! Daccord je sort! :rateau:


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est beau de décorer sa maison en chateau mais la taille restera toujours la même...



Tu l'as eu au moins ton bac?

C'est vrai qu'au vu de certaines images, vu sur AI, etc, ca donne envie quand meme :love:


----------



## xao85 (23 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu l'as eu au moins ton bac?
> 
> C'est vrai qu'au vu de certaines images, vu sur AI, etc, ca donne envie quand meme :love:



Pourquoi cette question?  Vu que je suis en école d'infirmier, oui je l'ai eu depuis longtemps... :rateau:


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Pourquoi cette question?  Vu que je suis en école d'infirmier, oui je l'ai eu depuis longtemps... :rateau:



Me suis trompé avec un autre :rateau: Il a aussi un avatar bleu, itou 
desolé :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (23 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Me suis trompé avec un autre :rateau: Il a aussi un avatar bleu, itou
> desolé :rateau:



Pas grave, je t'en veux pas! 
Mais je pensais que je commençais à être connu sur macG, mince alors!


----------



## Didjo (23 Juin 2007)

C'est vrai qu'il est vraiment très moche ce fond 
Et puis d'abord j'aime pas la barre transparente j'espère qu'on pourra l'opacifier 
Puis j'aimais bien la pomme en bleue... Merde y'a plus smiley rouge :rateau:


----------



## tweek (23 Juin 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il est vraiment très moche ce fond
> Et puis d'abord j'aime pas la barre transparente j'espère qu'on pourra l'opacifier
> Puis j'aimais bien la pomme en bleue... Merde y'a plus smiley rouge :rateau:



L'Art de râler. by didjo.


----------



## huexley (23 Juin 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il est vraiment très moche ce fond
> Et puis d'abord j'aime pas la barre transparente j'espère qu'on pourra l'opacifier
> Puis j'aimais bien la pomme en bleue... Merde y'a plus smiley rouge :rateau:




Il n'y a pour le moment pas d'options d'opacification de la barre du Finder. Certains items comme la reception wifi sont assez peu lisibles.


----------



## chupastar (23 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Pourquoi cette question?  Vu que je suis en école d'infirmier, oui je l'ai eu depuis longtemps... :rateau:



Oh, un autre EIDE!


----------



## xao85 (23 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Oh, un autre EIDE!



Pourquoi toi aussi???


----------



## greggorynque (23 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Il n'y a pour le moment pas d'options d'opacification de la barre du Finder. Certains items comme la reception wifi sont assez peu lisibles.



Etrange, de nombreuses personne ont pourtant dit que la transparence pouvais etre aisément desactivée......


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Il n'y a pour le moment pas d'options d'opacification de la barre du Finder. Certains items comme la reception wifi sont assez peu lisibles.



J'ai appris a travers le net, que l'airport faisait la difference entre les differents reseau. Tu confirmes?


----------



## chupastar (24 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Pourquoi toi aussi???



Moi aussi!


----------



## iota (24 Juin 2007)

Salut.



Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'ai appris a travers le net, que l'airport faisait la difference entre les differents reseau. Tu confirmes?


C'est à dire ???

@+
iota


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> C'est à dire ???
> 
> ...



Apparement, airport diviserai les reseaux trouvés en deux parties, les reseaux ouvert et les reseaux codés. Sur les forums anglais, ca cause plus qu'ici


----------



## iota (24 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Apparement, airport diviserai les reseaux trouvés en deux parties, les reseaux ouvert et les reseaux codés. Sur les forums anglais, ca cause plus qu'ici


OK...
Ça n'a rien de transcendant 

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (24 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Apparement, airport diviserai les reseaux trouvés en deux parties, les reseaux ouvert et les reseaux codés. Sur les forums anglais, ca cause plus qu'ici



logiquement mardi je devrais pouvoir m'amuser un petit peu avec la dernière beta  
j'ai vraiment hâte   

donc si vous voulez savoir un truc ou l'autre, demandez-moi, que je note sur un papier pour jetter un coup d'oeil comme je ne l'aurai pas longtemps entre les mains


----------



## fredintosh (24 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> OK...
> Ça n'a rien de transcendant
> 
> @+
> iota



Transcendant, non, mais rudement pratique parfois: ça évite dans certaines situations d'essayer un par un chaque réseau jusqu'à ce qu'on en trouve un ouvert, quand on ne connaît pas le nom du réseau libre auquel on veut se connecter.


----------



## Toumak (24 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Transcendant, non, mais rudement pratique parfois: ça évite dans certaines situations d'essayer un par un chaque réseau jusqu'à ce qu'on en trouve un ouvert, quand on ne connaît pas le nom du réseau libre auquel on veut se connecter.



... un petit peu louche ça ... non ?!


----------



## greggorynque (24 Juin 2007)

Si c'est pas  mal cela vus permet de savoir si il y a des hotspots publics sans necessairement s'y connecter...

Dailleurs il etait temps qu'ils le fassent car leur liste des resaux deroulante est bien pourrie...


----------



## fredintosh (24 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ... un petit peu louche &#231;a ... non ?!



Non, il peut arriver qu'on soit dans un endroit avec diff&#233;rents r&#233;seaux wi-fi officiels ouverts et d'autres r&#233;seaux ferm&#233;s (particuliers), dont les noms ne sont pas toujours totalement explicites. Le tout est m&#233;lang&#233;.
&#199;a &#233;vite d'essayer de se connecter chez Monsieur Duschnock alors qu'on cherche le r&#233;seau du caf&#233; wi-fi dans lequel on se trouve.

Certes, le Mac souvent fait le choix automatiquement sans qu'on lui demande, mais il peut aussi ne pas choisir le r&#233;seau voulu, et prendre celui de la gare SNCF juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, alors qu'on veut celui de son cyber-caf&#233;.

Donc, rien de louche, mais juste utile.


----------



## Toumak (24 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Dailleurs il etait temps qu'ils le fassent car leur liste des resaux deroulante est bien pourrie...



là dessus, je pense qu'on est tous d'accord


----------



## xao85 (24 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> logiquement mardi je devrais pouvoir m'amuser un petit peu avec la dernière beta
> j'ai vraiment hâte
> 
> donc si vous voulez savoir un truc ou l'autre, demandez-moi, que je note sur un papier pour jetter un coup d'oeil comme je ne l'aurai pas longtemps entre les mains



Si tu pouvais regarger le compatibilité avec des logiciels courant genre... VLC, Fire Fox, Warcraft 3... Ca serait sympa. Merci!


----------



## greggorynque (24 Juin 2007)

Et photoshop STP, maintenant que j'ai CS3 j'aimerai savoir si il tourne bien sur leopard, mais je ne m ais pas trop de soucis...


----------



## Toumak (24 Juin 2007)

et les gars ne vous emballez pas, je parlais de tester des trucs de leopard
car ça n'est pas ma machine et je vais pas commencer à installer plein de sâletés   
mais si softs sont installés, je testerai pour vous dire quoi
sinon je parle plutôt de question concernant leopard lui-même et les technologies qu'il apportes


----------



## chupastar (24 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et les gars ne vous emballez pas, je parlais de tester des trucs de leopard
> car ça n'est pas ma machine et je vais pas commencer à installer plein de sâletés
> mais si softs sont installés, je testerai pour vous dire quoi
> sinon je parle plutôt de question concernant leopard lui-même et les technologies qu'il apportes



Fait en un petit tour et rapporte nous l'essentiel de tes impressions!


----------



## iota (24 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> donc si vous voulez savoir un truc ou l'autre, demandez-moi, que je note sur un papier pour jetter un coup d'oeil comme je ne l'aurai pas longtemps entre les mains


Un petit truc comme &#231;a, peux-tu tester si il est possible de cr&#233;er des piles "intelligentes" (des piles qui contiennent le r&#233;sultat d'une recherche Spotlight) ?

@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (24 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Un petit truc comme ça, peux-tu tester si il est possible de créer des piles "intelligentes" (des piles qui contiennent le résultat d'une recherche Spotlight) ?
> 
> @+
> iota




Oui iota très bonne question...


----------



## iota (24 Juin 2007)

Pour finir la semaine, quelques vid&#233;os de Leopard sont disponibles ici.
On peut y voir notamment, le partage d'&#233;cran, front row 2, le terminal, etc...

@+
iota


----------



## lifenight (24 Juin 2007)

Je ne suis pas sous nda et je ne sais pas si je peux parler de l&#233;opard mais si les modos me le permettent, je vais donner mon impression sur cette beta

Je trouve les piles vraiment g&#233;niales, les applications tierces fonctionnent tr&#232;s bien, firefox 2 d&#233;marre m&#234;me bien plus vite que sur tiger, je n'ai plus de roue tricolore en le torturant, quickview &#231;a apporte vraiment un plus, le finder est rapide, le dock est &#233;l&#233;gant, l'incrustation de son visage dans les d&#233;cors de photobooth d&#233;conne encore mais quand ce sera corrig&#233; &#231;a va &#234;tre marrant.

Par contre j'avais safari 3 beta 2 d'install&#233; sur tiger et en installant l&#233;opard j'ai gard&#233; la version de safari 3 que j'avais sur tiger ... (si quelqu'un peut m'aider en mp) tout comme bootcamp 1.2 qui ne fonctionne pas sur l&#233;opard mais bon &#231;a c'est pas grave.

Il y a encore des l&#233;gers bugs graphiques dans l'interface en elle m&#234;me mais il est pleinement fonctionnel.

Il y a encore certaines choses qui ne sont pas traduites en fran&#231;ais comme en bas &#224; gauche du finder dans la recherche des images, vid&#233;os, aujourd'hui, hier, ...

J'ai une meilleure accroche du wifi, j'ai les barres remplies dans mon salon alors qu'en 10.4.10 j'avais une voir deux barres en moins. par contre l'autonomie de la batterie de mon macbook pro est pour l'instant plus r&#233;duite.

Je ne vois pas ce que je pourrais rajouter, l&#233;opard c'est un lifting de tiger avec moult am&#233;liorations pour les cpu intel, des &#233;l&#233;ments mieux pens&#233;s et il sera impossible de retourner en arri&#232;re une fois qu'on y a go&#251;t&#233;.


----------



## xao85 (24 Juin 2007)

Merci pour les vidéos je bave encore plus maintenant! :rateau:
Il me plaît de plus en plus ce félin!


----------



## xao85 (24 Juin 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sous nda et je ne sais pas si je peux parler de léopard mais si les modos me le permettent, je vais donner mon impression sur cette beta
> 
> Je trouve les piles vraiment géniales, les applications tierces fonctionnent très bien, firefox 2 démarre même bien plus vite que sur tiger, je n'ai plus de roue tricolore en le torturant, quickview ça apporte vraiment un plus, le finder est rapide, le dock est élégant, l'incrustation de son visage dans les décors de photobooth déconne encore mais quand ce sera corrigé ça va être marrant.
> 
> ...



En plus tu as presque le même macbook pro que moi! :love:
Dis-moi ya vraiment un gain de rapidité, même pour nos Core Duo 32 Bits???
Et ta perte de batterie est importante? (très important pour moi!)
Parles, parles, parles! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Et ta perte de batterie est importante? (très important pour moi!)



La gestion de la batterie n'est sûrement pas optimisée dans la version beta. Tu ne peux pas te faire une idée fiable comme ça.


----------



## xao85 (24 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La gestion de la batterie n'est sûrement pas optimisée dans la version beta. Tu ne peux pas te faire une idée fiable comme ça.



J'espère parceque moi elle me sert tout les jours et déjà que c'est juste pour une journée de cours! :rose:


----------



## eyescarz (24 Juin 2007)

Une petite parenthèse pour dire que webclip est vraiment géniale est tres stable deja
j'ai fais plusieurs essais et j'en ai gardé un du site logicielMac pour etre au courant des dernieres news
vraiment TRES pratique!


----------



## huexley (24 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'ai appris a travers le net, que l'airport faisait la difference entre les differents reseau. Tu confirmes?



C'est le cas, dans la liste des réseaux c'est coupé en deux dans le menu déroulé.


----------



## huexley (24 Juin 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sous nda et je ne sais pas si je peux parler de léopard mais si les modos me le permettent, je vais donner mon impression sur cette beta



Tu arriverais à la même chose avec la version Serveur ?

Merci


----------



## lifenight (24 Juin 2007)

Je reviens juste pour dire que je suis repassé sur tiger, les cpu de mon macbook pro montaient à plus de 70 degrés en idle, soit plus de 15 degrés qu'actuellement sous tiger.

C'est pas bien grave mais ça donne chaud aux genous l'air de rien et ceci explique la perte d'une heure d'autonomie.

De plus, la corbeille est capricieuse et quelques bugs gênants subsistent.

Donc, patientez jusqu'à la sortie finale, léopard sera génial mais il faut attendre que beta se fasse


----------



## Toumak (24 Juin 2007)

en passant de tiger &#224; ... tiger ???
petite erreur je suppose non ?! :hein:


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> petite erreur je suppose non ?! :hein:



Plutôt de la fatigue pour toi? :mouais:


----------



## Toumak (24 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Plutôt de la fatigue pour toi? :mouais:



mouais :hein:  possible

toujours est-il que c'est pas très clair :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (24 Juin 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Je reviens juste pour dire que je suis repassé sur tiger, les cpu de mon macbook pro montaient à plus de 70 degrés en idle, soit plus de 15 degrés qu'actuellement sous tiger.
> 
> C'est pas bien grave mais ça donne chaud aux genous l'air de rien et ceci explique la perte d'une heure d'autonomie.
> 
> ...



Mon macbook pro qui a une CPU  légérement supérieur au tient (2,16Ghz) est très régulièrement vers 70°C...


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Mon macbook pro qui a une CPU  légérement supérieur au tient (2,16Ghz) est très régulièrement vers 70°C...



Vous checkez tous vos T° ou quoi? je sais bien que c'est l'ete, mais quand meme


----------



## xao85 (24 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Vous checkez tous vos T° ou quoi? je sais bien que c'est l'ete, mais quand meme



Non mais moi, jai toujours Core Duo temp allumé (il se lance au démarage!) donc je vois régulièrement la T°C du processeur.  Et dapèrs ce que j'avais lu les core duo chauffent bcp, mais il ne faut pas dépasser les 100°... pour ma part je suis jamais monté audessus des 90°C(là ya les ventilos qui frôlent les 5000t/mn et ça redessent vite!)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> Une petite parenthèse pour dire que webclip est vraiment géniale est tres stable deja
> j'ai fais plusieurs essais et j'en ai gardé un du site logicielMac pour etre au courant des dernieres news
> vraiment TRES pratique!



j'ai pas tout suivi... t'es développeurs ?


----------



## Toumak (25 Juin 2007)

et ben  
moi j'ai aussi un coreduo
et il dépasse jamais 45°C en pleine charge
et envirion 38°c quand il est pas trop sollicité


----------



## lifenight (25 Juin 2007)

Mon macbook pro 2ghz c'est 50 &#224; 55 en idle et sur l&#233;opard comme je le disais je passais &#224; 70 degr&#233;s, j'imagine que ce sera corrig&#233; ne vous en faites pas.

Par contre il y a une bonne nouvelle, les disques dur en usb montent directement, il n'y a plus &#224; attendre, c'est instantan&#233;


----------



## xao85 (25 Juin 2007)

Vous m'inquiétez là, j'ai eu un macbook et un macbook pro et j'ai toujours eu des valeurs entre 50 et 70 (dailleur à lheure ou je vous parle il est à 70°C, avec Fire Fox, Lime wire, et Itunes) etje suis sous Tiger!


----------



## Toumak (25 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Vous m'inquiétez là, j'ai eu un macbook et un macbook pro et j'ai toujours eu des valeurs entre 50 et 70 (dailleur à lheure ou je vous parle il est à 70°C, avec Fire Fox, Lime wire, et Itunes) etje suis sous Tiger!



essaie smcfancontrol ou istat pro pour voir si ils te donnent la même t° 
si oui, c'est peu-être dû à une mauvaise pose de la pâte thermique
on a déjà vu ça souvent dans les mac intel


----------



## xao85 (25 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> essaie smcfancontrol ou istat pro pour voir si ils te donnent la même t°
> si oui, c'est peu-être dû à une mauvaise pose de la pâte thermique
> on a déjà vu ça souvent dans les mac intel



Non j'ai bien la même valeur avec Istat pro!
Mais je me disais vu que c'est le plus gros processeur core duo il doit être overclocké, donc ça serait normal qu'il travail a une température plus élevé...


----------



## Toumak (25 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Non j'ai bien la même valeur avec Istat pro!
> Mais je me disais vu que c'est le plus gros processeur core duo il doit être overclocké, donc ça serait normal qu'il travail a une température plus élevé...



overclocké  
je crois que tu rêves, on ne vend pas des processeurs overclockés
on vend des processeurs "under-clockés", ça oui
ce sont des processeurs qui ont un défaut alors on leur désactive du cache ou on diminue le facteur multiplicateur (par exemple)

mais ton cpu n'est pas overclocké, le problème vient d'ailleurs  
_peut-être la pâte thermique ?!_


----------



## greggorynque (25 Juin 2007)

Oui, les processeur sont fabriquées en usine (et sont souvent tous les mêmes quelle que soit la frequence) , et au controle qualité, en fonction de leur defaults et de leur temperatures, on decide la frequence de fonctionnement qu'on leur donnera.

En gros, dans une même serie, ce sont toujours les modèles les moins rapides qui consommeront et chaufferont le moins...


----------



## xao85 (25 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> overclocké
> je crois que tu rêves, on ne vend pas des processeurs overclockés
> on vend des processeurs "under-clockés", ça oui
> ce sont des processeurs qui ont un défaut alors on leur désactive du cache ou on diminue le facteur multiplicateur (par exemple)
> ...



J'ai demandé par message privé a des personnes ayant le même processeur que moi, j'attends des réponses... Mais ça expliquerait surrement ceci: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=173697

Pour info les G5 bipro 2x2,5Ghz sont des processeurs overclockés (ce sont des G5 2ghz qu'ils ont refroidit par le water cooling et à qui ils ont augmenté la fréquence!)

Et jarrete de m'étendre sur mon sujet, je vous tiens au jus par message privé ou sur la discssion que je vous ai mis juste audessus, parceque là on dévit du sujet et les modos veillent!


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

Salut &#224; tous 
voil&#224; comme je vous l'avais dit, je vous &#233;cris ce message depuis la derni&#232;re beta de leopard
je l'aurai entre mes mains pendant 2-3 jours 
donc si vous avez des questions, c'est le moment ou jamais   

pour commencer, je voudrais dire que je suis vraiment &#233;tonn&#233;  
voici mes premi&#232;res constatations (en vrac) :
- &#231;a boot tr&#232;s vite (aussi vite que tiger)
- c'est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s r&#233;actif
- pour le moment je n'ai pas rencontr&#233; un vrai bug (peut-&#234;tre car l'os est install&#233; en anglais)
- apr&#232;s un red&#233;marrage, &#231;a pompe pas plus de 230MB de ram
- avec une dizaine d'application lanc&#233;es (finder, syst prefs, safari, mail, adium, skype, itunes, calculette, textedit, terminal) je mange environ 700MB de ram donc j'ai encore de la marge (2go)
- le nouveau finder est un vrai plaisir
- quick look c'est divain :love: 
- coverflow ben moi je trouve pas &#231;a trop utile mais le concept est simpa 
- spaces va vite devenir indispensable (surtout pour les &#233;crans en dessous de 20")
- le nouveau dock m'effrayait un peu mais &#231;a donne tr&#232;s bien (sauf peut-&#234;tre les loupiotttes bleues &#224; la place des triangle noir : c'est joli mais suivant le wall, c'est dur de voir quelles apps sont lanc&#233;es  )
- via les pr&#233;f syst, on a la possibilit&#233; de d&#233;sactiver un ou plusieurs coeurs/processeurs
(pratique pour les portables)
- l'interface unifi&#233;e donne assez bien et la barre transparente donne mieux avec certains wall qu'avec d'autres
- toujours &#224; propos de l'interface, certaines fen&#234;tre/barres/boutons ont &#233;t&#233; arrondis et d'autres sont plus anguleux
- des onglets dans le terminal c'est g&#233;nial :love: on peut en plus les bouger comme dans safari 3  
- point du vue logiciels tiers, j'ai test&#233; PS CS3,acrobat pro 8, vlc, firefox, toast 8, MS Excel et Word 04, adium, skype, limewire, speed download, smcfancontrol, et d'autres encore et smcfancontrol et speed download sont les seuls &#224; partir dans tous les sens, tous les autres fonctionnent &#224; merveille  
- les nouvelles pr&#233;f r&#233;seau sont enfin pratiques et simple d'emploi
- le nouveau spotlight est ultra-rapide
- les stacks sont vraiment pratiques par contre je pense pas que ce soit possible d'en cr&#233;er une &#224; partir d'un dossier intelligent spotlight (sorry iota  ) (du moins je n'ai pas encore trouv&#233; comment faire)
- &#224; propos des stacks, l'ic&#244;ne d'une stack est celle du dernier fichier ajout&#233;/modifi&#233; 
- le nouveau front row (&#224; la appleTV) est bien mieux que le premier du nom
- safari 3 est bien moins bugg&#233; que la version tiger
- les ombres des fen&#234;tres sont plus prononc&#233;es,  c'est bien plus pratique
- les nouvelles pr&#233;f partage sont aussi bien plus pratiques
- le nouvel aper&#231;u (preview en anglais) est tr&#232;s rapide et vraiment pratique
- le nouveau mail est g&#233;nial (on peut m&#234;me faire un quick look des fichiers attach&#233;s !)
- ... pour le moment j'ai pas fait grand chose de plus, mais &#231;a s'annonce tr&#232;s bien  

n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; me poser des questions que je pourrais oublier  

ps : pour le moment, le seul bug que j'ai rencontr&#233; est le suivant : apr&#232;s un swap de la ram, peu importe qu'on touche &#224; la luminosit&#233;, apr&#232;s un red&#233;marrage, elle revient au max :rateau:

PS2: je peux faire des screenshots/vid&#233;os pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse 

*PREMIERS SCREENSHOTS*


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup c'est super de nous &#233;clairer,de plus pourrais tu nous faire qques screnshots de:

Comment se comporte les piles quand le dock est vertical par exemple.
L'interface avec un autre fond d'&#233;cran, et la transparence activ&#233;e et desactiv&#233;e.


Pour le coup des dossiers intelligents, tu a t&#233;st&#233; d'en creer un, et de le gliser dans le dock ??

Et sinon je sais que c'est pas le cas, mais j'&#233;spere toujours dans SPACE, est il possible d'avoir un dock et un fond d'&#233;cran par espace ????


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Comment se comporte les piles quand le dock est vertical par exemple.


voir *PREMIERS SCREENSHOTS* 


greggorynque a dit:


> L'interface avec un autre fond d'&#233;cran, et la transparence activ&#233;e et desactiv&#233;e.


voir *PREMIERS SCREENSHOTS*   par contre je sais pas comment d&#233;sactiver la transparence 


greggorynque a dit:


> Pour le coup des dossiers intelligents, tu a t&#233;st&#233; d'en creer un, et de le gliser dans le dock ??


oui, mais &#231;a ne fait pas une stack
pareil quand je glisse un dossier intelligent dans une stack et que je click sur ce dernier, il s'ouvre dans le finder au lieu de s'ouvrir dans la stack comme un dossier normal


greggorynque a dit:


> Et sinon je sais que c'est pas le cas, mais j'&#233;spere toujours dans SPACE, est il possible d'avoir un dock et un fond d'&#233;cran par espace ????



h&#233;l&#224;s non


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; me poser des questions que je pourrais oublier




Est-ce que tu peux t'accaparer le eMac G4 de la soeur pour tester cette b&#233;ta sur une configuration plus modeste ?


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> voir screenshots



Et ils sont ou?


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Et ils sont ou?



ouaip, merci en tout cas ...


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Et ils sont ou?





greggorynque a dit:


> ouaip, merci en tout cas ...



deux minutes les gars(es)    
 EDIT : PREMIERS SCREENSHOTS


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu peux t'accaparer le eMac G4 de la soeur pour tester cette b&#233;ta sur une configuration plus modeste ?


en fait il doit arriver demain ou apr&#232;s demain (ainsi que le macbook)   (ok j'ai trich&#233;  )
(j'esp&#232;re car vendredi je dois rendre le dvd d'install)
mais d&#232;s que je les ai, je teste &#231;a 
comme &#231;a je pourrai comparer une machine ppc, une intel 32bits et une intel 64bits


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> deux minutes les gars(es)
> les voilà



Je n'arrive pas à lire le fichier rar (sur pc).  Pourquoi tu n'as pas fait un zip?


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas &#224; lire le fichier rar (sur pc).  Pourquoi tu n'as pas fait un zip?


j'avais pas pens&#233; 
je change &#231;a de suite 

EDIT : c'est fait,  PREMIERS SCREENSHOTS


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2007)

tiens tiens tiens, iserial ??? rhooo...... 


Par contre la desactivation d'un des cores, c'est une EXCELLENTE nouvelle pour les possesseurs de portable


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)

Bon il doit y avoir des noms de fichiers bizarres parce que sur mon PC il ne veut pas ouvrir les archives. C'est pas grave je regarderai ce soir.


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Bon il doit y avoir des noms de fichiers bizarres parce que sur mon PC il ne veut pas ouvrir les archives. C'est pas grave je regarderai ce soir.



j'ai chang&#233; les noms, tu peux r&#233;essayer


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> j'ai changé les noms, tu peux réessayer



Merci peï.   Attention la tête, paf!


----------



## kisco (26 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Par contre la desactivation d'un des cores, c'est une EXCELLENTE nouvelle pour les possesseurs de portable



C'est pas nouveau, cela peut s'installer en installant les outils d&#233;veloppeurs.

Je l'ai sous Tiger. 

cela fait partie des "CHUD Tools", optionnels &#224; installer avec ces outils.

exemple avec un G5 :


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2007)

C'est possible de le telecharger quelque parT ? on peut rellement gagner de l'autonomie ?


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> C'est possible de le telecharger quelque parT ? on peut rellement gagner de l'autonomie ?



les devTools ? sur le site d'apple


----------



## kisco (26 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> C'est possible de le telecharger quelque parT ? on peut rellement gagner de l'autonomie ?



- oui
- aucune idée mais sûrement



> Computer Hardware Understanding Development (CHUD) Tools
> version 4.4.4 (DMG)
> 31.7 MB
> 2007-03-07
> The CHUD Tools are applications and tools for measuring and optimizing software performance on Mac OS X as well as for hardware bringup and system benchmarking. These latest versions of the CHUD Tools can be downloaded from the Apple ftp site.



http://developer.apple.com/tools/download/

désolé pour ce hors-sujet, retour au vraies innovations de Leopard !


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

kisco a dit:


> désolé pour ce hors-sujet, retour au vraies innovations de Leopard !



hors-sujet très utile donc tu es tout pardonné


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2007)

Donc en gros leopard ajoute dans sa version utilisateur certaine sfonctions jusqu'ici res&#233;rv&#233;es au devellopeurs...

PS. On peut l'activer sur une version non dev cet outil ?


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Donc en gros leopard ajoute dans sa version utilisateur certaine sfonctions jusqu'ici resérvées au devellopeurs...
> 
> PS. On peut l'activer sur une version non dev cet outil ?



il n'y a pas de version dev et de version utilisateur, il y a le client, le serveur, et les beta pour les dev (mais cette derniere, c'est pour 'test')

oui, tu peux installer les outils dev sur une machine client, aussi bien sous tiger que sur leopard, seule la version changera: v.2 pour Tiger et v.3 pour Leopard


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2007)

Je ne trouve pas &#231;a tr&#232;s beau le dock sur le cot&#233;, dommage, je met toujours le miens &#224; droite...

Sinon la barre des menus transparente c'est pas si moche que &#231;a, c'est m&#234;me beau quand le wallpaper est de couleur unie dans sa partie haute.

Moi c'est la rapidit&#233; de spotlight que j'aimerais bien voir &#224; l'&#339;uvre!


----------



## firenze (26 Juin 2007)

Sur les screenshots, on dirait peut créer des groupes d'applications séparés par des espaces dans le dock !!! C'est moi qui suis passé à côté de quelques chose où c'est une nouvelle fonction dont on avait pas encore entendu parlé ? En tout cas voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne ! 

Aurais-tu des détails sur comment cela se configure ?


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

firenze a dit:


> Sur les screenshots, on dirait peut créer des groupes d'applications séparés par des espaces dans le dock !!! C'est moi qui suis passé à côté de quelques chose où c'est une nouvelle fonction dont on avait pas encore entendu parlé ? En tout cas voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne !
> 
> Aurais-tu des détails sur comment cela se configure ?


     

non, en fait ce son des fichiers transparents que je mets dans mon dock pour séparer les goupe d'applications   
désolé pour les faux espoirs mais il y a d'autres choses qui permettent la même chose


----------



## kisco (26 Juin 2007)

firenze a dit:


> Sur les screenshots, on dirait peut créer des groupes d'applications séparés par des espaces dans le dock !!!


Tu peux le faire artisanalement mais très joliment sous Tiger, Panther, etc, grâce aux icones "Dock Dividers" de Adam Betts :







http://www.artofadambetts.com/weblog/?p=35


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2007)

Je pensais que c'&#233;tait les diff&#233;rentes applications dans les diff&#233;rents fen&#234;tres de Space...


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Je pensais que c'était les différentes applications dans les différents fenêtres de Space...



A ce propos, en quoi space est il vraiment un plus par rapport a exposé ?? car si on ne peut ni changer les walls ni les docks, je trouve que ca perd de son utilité...


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> A ce propos, en quoi space est il vraiment un plus par rapport a exposé ?? car si on ne peut ni changer les walls ni les docks, je trouve que ca perd de son utilité...



ça permet d'avoir plusieurs écrans en un
regarde par exemple moi j'ai 6 "spaces" : 
1) finder 
2) mail
3) safari
4) itunes
5) adium, skype, toast, speed sownload,...
6) textedit, calculette, terminal, xcode,...

tu peux en créer jusqu'à 16 je pense
ça te permet de te créer différent espaces de travail
et de ne pas masquer ou fermer des applications quand tu veux en utiliser d'autres  
c'est surtout utile pour les écrans plus petits


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2007)

Oui mais moi expos&#233; me sert exactement a ca en fait


----------



## iota (26 Juin 2007)

Salut.



greggorynque a dit:


> Oui mais moi exposé me sert exactement a ca en fait


Avec spaces, tu crées des espaces de travail différents, ce qui n'est pas possible avec exposé.

@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Avec spaces, tu crées des espaces de travail différents, ce qui n'est pas possible avec exposé.
> 
> ...



Oui je comprend bien sur le papier, mais dans la réalité, en quoi est-ce plus rapide que d'avir tout ouvert et d'utiliser exposé ?


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui je comprend bien sur le papier, mais dans la réalité, en quoi est-ce plus rapide que d'avir tout ouvert et d'utiliser exposé ?



tu le sauras quand tu l'auras essayé


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui je comprend bien sur le papier, mais dans la r&#233;alit&#233;, en quoi est-ce plus rapide que d'avir tout ouvert et d'utiliser expos&#233; ?


La question n'est pas d'&#234;tre plus rapide, mais d'avoir des espaces de travail organis&#233;s selon ses besoins.

Par exemple, associ&#233;es &#224; tes logiciels de retouche d'image, tu auras des fen&#234;tres sp&#233;cifiques du Finder ouvertes r&#233;pondant &#224; tes besoins pour la retouche. Dans un autre espace d&#233;di&#233; &#224; Jenesaikoi, tu auras d'autres fen&#234;tres du Finder ouvertes correspondant aux besoins sp&#233;cifiques que tu as dans cet autre espace de travail.

Actuellement, si tu travailles sur deux th&#232;mes diff&#233;rents, tes fen&#234;tres du Finder sont toutes m&#233;lang&#233;es dans un seul espace de travail et quand tu utilises Expos&#233; tu es oblig&#233; de naviguer entre toutes celles-l&#224; pour retrouver celles r&#233;pondant &#224; ton besoin. Ce ne sera plus le cas avec Spaces. Ce ne sera pas obligatoirement plus rapide, mais ce sera plus lisible, plus simple...

@ Toumak, merci pour tes comptes-rendus  (vBull par contre fait sa chochotte   )


----------



## iota (26 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui je comprend bien sur le papier, mais dans la r&#233;alit&#233;, en quoi est-ce plus rapide que d'avir tout ouvert et d'utiliser expos&#233; ?


Si tu cherches une application pr&#233;cise, tu la trouveras plus facilement en faisant un coup d'expos&#233; sur un espace d&#233;di&#233; (par exemple, recherche d'une fen&#234;tre Word dans l'espace bureautique) que si tu la cherche au milieu de plein d'autres fen&#234;tres sans rapport.

Comme tu trouveras plus facilement un cours particulier si tu ranges tes cours dans des classeurs d&#233;di&#233;s &#224; chaque mati&#232;res.

@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2007)

Merci les mecs, si on peut mettre une application dans plusieurs spaces (finder) la je trouve ca interessant...

Je croyais qu'on ne pouvais mettre la même application que dan un seul space...


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Merci les mecs, si on peut mettre une application dans plusieurs spaces (finder) la je trouve ca interessant...
> 
> Je croyais qu'on ne pouvais mettre la même application que dan un seul space...



non tu peux avoir une application dans différent spaces (c'est ce qui est mis par défaut)
mais tu peux dire que telles ou telles applis s'ouvre,t dans tels ou tels space


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

une nouveaut&#233; simpa dans le finder est l'affichage d'aper&#231;u des vid&#233;os lorsqu'on est en mode "pr&#233;sentation par icones"
c'est pas r&#233;volutionnaire mais &#231;a manquait je trouve 







ps: remarquez les ombres bien plus prononc&#233;es que dans tiger


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> une nouveaut&#233; simpa dans le finder est l'affichage d'aper&#231;u des vid&#233;os lorsqu'on est en mode "pr&#233;sentation par icones"
> c'est pas r&#233;volutionnaire mais &#231;a manquait je trouve
> 
> 
> ...


Moi je vois que tu regardes de dr&#244;les de vid&#233;os!  

Sinon j'aime bien le nouvel effet d'ombre plus prononc&#233;.


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Moi je vois que tu regardes de dr&#244;les de vid&#233;os!
> 
> Sinon j'aime bien le nouvel effet d'ombre plus prononc&#233;.



tu trouves aussi ?! alors on est deux  
c'est un pote qui m'a fil&#233; des centaines d'idioties  
mais faut avouer qu'il y en a qui sont &#224; pleurer .. de rire bien entendu 

edit: en fait je viens de remarquer qu'on a droit &#224; des aper&#231;us quelque soit le mode de pr&#233;sentation (icones, liste, coverflow,colonne)


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2007)

Et dis moi, les apre&#231;us des vid&#233;os sont fait &#224; la vol&#233; (comme c'est le cas pour les photos dans Tiger) ou bien ils sont fait puis m&#233;moris&#233;s ensuite une bonne fois pour toute?


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Et dis moi, les apre&#231;us des vid&#233;os sont fait &#224; la vol&#233; (comme c'est le cas pour les photos dans Tiger) ou bien ils sont fait puis m&#233;moris&#233;s ensuite une bonne fois pour toute?



c'est justement ce que j'&#233;tais en train de voir
je te dis &#231;a de suite 

edit: malheureusement, c'est comme sous tiger 

les images se chargent quasi instantan&#233;ment mais pour les vid&#233;os c'est plus long


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2007)

Ok, personnellement je pr&#233;f&#232;re, j'aime pas quand &#231;a prend de la place (m&#234;me minime je le con&#231;ois) sur mon DD!

Merci.


----------



## firenze (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non, en fait ce son des fichiers transparents que je mets dans mon dock pour séparer les goupe d'applications
> désolé pour les faux espoirs mais il y a d'autres choses qui permettent la même chose





kisco a dit:


> Tu peux le faire artisanalement mais très joliment sous Tiger, Panther, etc, grâce aux icones "Dock Dividers" de Adam Betts :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien au moins j'aurais appris quelque chose ! Merci ! ^_^ Dommage qu'Apple ne propose pas cela en standard, car c'est super utile !


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juin 2007)

Ah, je tiens la question à 1000 euros que tout le monde se pose :  

Est-ce que Leopard met enfin un avertissement en cas de tentative de renommage de sa "maison" ?     

(enfin bon, essaye le sur un compte admin test, hein, je veux pas d'emmerdes si ça rate ! :rateau: )


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ah, je tiens la question à 1000 euros que tout le monde se pose :
> 
> Est-ce que Leopard met enfin un avertissement en cas de tentative de renommage de sa "maison" ?
> 
> (enfin bon, essaye le sur un compte admin test, hein, je veux pas d'emmerdes si ça rate ! :rateau: )



et bien oui et non :rateau:  

y'a pas d'avertissement, mais tu ne peux pas, tu ne sais pas la renommer
c'est impossible via le finder
en tous cas dans cette beta  

rassuré


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et bien oui et non :rateau:
> 
> y'a pas d'avertissement, mais tu ne peux pas, tu ne sais pas la renommer
> c'est impossible via le finder
> ...


Oui et non, on n'aura plus de gagnant de la semaine


----------



## chupastar (26 Juin 2007)

Tr&#232;s bonne question!


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et bien oui et non :rateau:
> 
> y'a pas d'avertissement, mais tu ne peux pas, tu ne sais pas la renommer
> c'est impossible via le finder
> ...


Soyons précis : même dans un compte administrateur ?  
(ce qui est la cas de la plupart des usagers qui ne créent pas de deuxième compte utilisateur avec droits restreints)


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Oui et non, on n'aura plus de gagnant de la semaine&#8230;


On va s'ennuyer dur dans le forum Mac OS X


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Juin 2007)

Une p'tite question pour Toumak ou tout autre utilisateur de Leopard :

C'&#233;tait a priori pr&#233;vu pour Leopard, mais j'aimerai v&#233;rifier que &#231;a a bien &#233;t&#233; int&#233;gr&#233;.
Est-ce que l'on peut enfin glisser un &#233;l&#233;ment dans un dossier pr&#233;sent dans le Dock et voir celui-ci s'ouvrir automatiquement en d&#233;veloppant une fen&#234;tre ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Soyons précis : même dans un compte administrateur ?
> (ce qui est la cas de la plupart des usagers qui ne créent pas de deuxième compte utilisateur avec droits restreints)



oui


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Une p'tite question pour Toumak ou tout autre utilisateur de Leopard :
> 
> C'était a priori prévu pour Leopard, mais j'aimerai vérifier que ça a bien été intégré.
> Est-ce que l'on peut enfin glisser un élément dans un dossier présent dans le Dock et voir celui-ci s'ouvrir automatiquement en développant une fenêtre ?
> ...



lorsque tu glisses un dossier dans le dock, il en crée automatiquement une stack
et lorsque tu glisses un fichier sur cette stack (qui représente donc le dossier), il est déplacé dans le dossier et donc dans la stack  
je sais pas si j'ai répondu ou pas à ta question


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> lorsque tu glisses un dossier dans le dock, il en crée automatiquement une stack
> et lorsque tu glisses un fichier sur cette stack (qui représente donc le dossier), il est déplacé dans le dossier et donc dans la stack
> je sais pas si j'ai répondu ou pas à ta question


Tu n'as pas répondu à ma question   mais tes infos sont intéressantes quand même, merci  

Ma question est (vais-je arriver à faire simple ?  :rateau: ) : est-ce que l'ouverture automatique des dossiers s'applique enfin aux dossier contenus dans le Dock ? Tu sais, quand tu places un élément sur un dossier et que sans le lâcher, sa présence provoque l'ouverture dudit dossier.


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

non ça ne le fait pas  

par contre, en passant : je sais pas si c'est déjà présent dans tiger, mais si l'agrandissement de votre dock est désactivé, vous pouvez l'activer momentanément en maintenant la touche shift enfoncée en passant au dessus du dock


----------



## huexley (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non ça ne le fait pas
> 
> par contre, en passant : je sais pas si c'est déjà présent dans tiger, mais si l'agrandissement de votre dock est désactivé, vous pouvez l'activer momentanément en maintenant la touche shift enfoncée en passant au dessus du dock




On m'a dit que la fenêtre de finder signalait par une barre noire qu un dossier était partagé, est ce vrai ? est-ce qu il est possible d influer sur ce partage a la volée ? Par le menu contextuel ou autre


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Juin 2007)

Merci  


Toumak a dit:


> non ça ne le fait pas


Gasp ! :sick:

Un peu déçu sur le coup, mais bon, ça fait déjà quelques années que j'attends ça, c'est reparti pour un tour


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> On m'a dit que la fen&#234;tre de finder signalait par une barre noire qu un dossier &#233;tait partag&#233;, est ce vrai ? est-ce qu il est possible d influer sur ce partage a la vol&#233;e ? Par le menu contextuel ou autre&#8230;



oui, voir la barre boire sous les boutons :





on peut le modifier &#224; la vol&#233;e via la partie sharing and permissions :


----------



## huexley (26 Juin 2007)

Merci

Et tu peux faire un clic droit sur cette barre ou passer par un menu pour ajouter rapidement des droits d accès ?


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Et tu peux faire un clic droit sur cette barre ou passer par un menu pour ajouter rapidement des droits d accès ?



on peut le faire toujours via la fenêtre infos 
dans la partie *sharing and permissions*


----------



## huexley (26 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> on peut le faire toujours via la fenêtre infos
> dans la partie *sharing and permissions*



Merci  J'espère que Apple mettras à profit cette grosse moche barre noire alors


----------



## Toumak (26 Juin 2007)

CERDAN me l'avait demand&#233;, donc voici des photos de Time Machine :

maintenant : (apr&#232;s effacement)






dans le pass&#233; : (avant effacement)






&#224; propos de Time Machine tant qu'on y est,
il y une option pour dire *ce qu'on ne veut pas backuper*, c'est tr&#232;s bien
mais j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; une option pour dire *ce qu'on veut backuper* 

au sinon c'est g&#233;ant, et puis cet effet de tomber dans l'espace c'est g&#233;nial
et oui ! sur les photos on voit des &#233;toiles, mais en vrai, elles sont en mouvement 
subl&#238;me :love:


----------



## wazoo (27 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> une nouveauté simpa dans le finder est l'affichage d'aperçu des vidéos lorsqu'on est en mode "présentation par icones"
> c'est pas révolutionnaire mais ça manquait je trouve



c'est deja possible sous Tiger en utilisant cocoThumbX


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

wazoo a dit:


> c'est deja possible sous Tiger en utilisant cocoThumbX



pour les vidéos ?


----------



## wazoo (27 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pour les vidéos ?





 BMP, TIFF, TARGA, GIF (animated), PNG, JPG, PICT, PDF, EPS, ICNS, JP2, SGI ...   DOC, RTF, RTFD, HTML, CSS, TXT and QuickTime supported Movies. 

Donc meme les Divx si t'as installé un plugin QT, par ex.


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

wazoo a dit:


> BMP, TIFF, TARGA, GIF (animated), PNG, JPG, PICT, PDF, EPS, ICNS, JP2, SGI ...   DOC, RTF, RTFD, HTML, CSS, TXT and QuickTime supported Movies.
> 
> Donc meme les Divx si t'as installé un plugin QT, par ex.



cool, je connaissais pour le photos mais pas pour les vidéos  
mais c'est un peu chiant de devoir tout faire à la main


----------



## wazoo (27 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> cool, je connaissais pour le photos mais pas pour les vidéos
> mais c'est un peu chiant de devoir tout faire à la main



non, pas vraiment, le logiciel traite les dossiers recursivement, donc tu lui indique ton repertoire Documents, et tous tes fichiers sont traités


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Oui et non, on n'aura plus de gagnant de la semaine&#8230;





Paski.pne a dit:


> On va s'ennuyer dur dans le forum Mac OS X


Pas grave. Il y aura s&#251;rement d'autres conneries qu'on pourra faire. Le concours continuera sous une autre forme.  

Cela dit, s&#233;rieusement, c'est une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Pas grave. Il y aura sûrement d'autres conneries qu'on pourra faire. Le concours continuera sous une autre forme.
> 
> Cela dit, sérieusement, c'est une bonne nouvelle.



tiens, en passant, je viens de voir que les boutons "citer" ont changé
ils sont enfin pratiques   

sinon, pour vous consoler (ou pas  ) peut-être est-ce dû au fait que ce n'est qu'une beta,
mais personnellement j'en doute


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> CERDAN me l'avait demandé, donc voici des photos de Time Machine :
> 
> à propos de Time Machine tant qu'on y est,
> il y une option pour dire *ce qu'on ne veut pas backuper*, c'est très bien
> ...



Et est-ce que le dossier de sauvegarde apparait sur le DD externe ?
Quand t'es dans le passé on peut naviguer normalement dans la sauvegarde et faire des copier-coller ?

Moi j'avais déjà pu tester léopard chez un ami qui avait un version d'avant la wwdc 07 et je suis d'accord moi aussi je trouvait que choisir ce que l'on veut sauvegarder manque, car même si on sélectionne tout sauf notre maison, ça prend quand même les fichiers cachés du disque dur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> cool, je connaissais pour le photos mais pas pour les vidéos
> mais c'est un peu chiant de devoir tout faire à la main





Toumak a dit:


> non ça ne le fait pas
> 
> par contre, en passant : je sais pas si c'est déjà présent dans tiger, mais si l'agrandissement de votre dock est désactivé, vous pouvez l'activer momentanément en maintenant la touche shift enfoncée en passant au dessus du dock



et on peut pas le changer dans les préférences ? Parce qu'un dock sans agrandissement c'est pas super enfin je trouve


----------



## greggorynque (27 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> et on peut pas le changer dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences ? Parce qu'un dock sans agrandissement c'est pas super enfin je trouve






> mais *si* l'agrandissement de votre dock est d&#233;sactiv&#233;



LA r&#233;ponse etais d&#233;ja la :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Et est-ce que le dossier de sauvegarde apparait sur le DD externe ?
> Quand t'es dans le pass&#233; on peut naviguer normalement dans la sauvegarde et faire des copier-coller ?
> 
> Moi j'avais d&#233;j&#224; pu tester l&#233;opard chez un ami qui avait un version d'avant la wwdc 07 et je suis d'accord moi aussi je trouvait que choisir ce que l'on veut sauvegarder manque, car m&#234;me si on s&#233;lectionne tout sauf notre maison, &#231;a prend quand m&#234;me les fichiers cach&#233;s du disque dur



oui il apparait, c'est tr&#232;s simple d'y naviguer, c'est vraiment bien pens&#233;
pour le moment je n'ai qu'une sauvegarde, mais j'en ferai une autre tant&#244;t pour voir comment &#231;a se comporte avec plusieurs souvegardes &#224; g&#233;rer 

EDIT : voil&#224; j'ai fait une deuxi&#232;me sauvegarde, et voici &#224; quoi &#231;a ressemble dans le finder :





je suis dans le volume musique et il cr&#233; un dossier *backups.backupdb*
dans se dossier se trouvent les diff&#233;rentes partitions que vous avez backup&#233;
et pour chaque partition, vous avez un dossier comportant la date pour chaque sauvegarde effectu&#233;e
&#224; l'int&#233;rieur de se dossier se trouvent vos donn&#233;es dispos&#233;es avec la m&#234;me hi&#233;rarchie que sur votre partition originale


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

oui c'est ce que j'avais vu, je me disais qu'ils avaient peut-&#234;tre chang&#233; &#231;a dans cette beta...

quand j'ai vu l&#233;opard je me suis demand&#233; comment on pouvait r&#233;cup&#233;rer les sauvegardes apr&#232;s formatage
J'avais fait un test et il y a plusieurs possibilit&#233;s  :
-r&#233;installer d'apr&#232;s la sauvegarde (c'est propos&#233; dans l'installation)
-r&#233;cup&#233;rer le backup (dans l'installation aussi)
Mais si on veut pouvoir r&#233;cup&#233;rer manuellement les documents depuis time machine, la seule solution que j'ai trouv&#233;, c'est &#224; la r&#233;-installation sur un m&#234;me ordinateur lui redonner le m&#234;me nom qu'avant. et apr&#232;s r&#233;-installation aller dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes/time machine et de s&#233;lectionner le disque sur lequel est le backup comme destination de sauvegarde.
Et comme le dossier de sauvegarde qu'il va prendre en compte existe d&#233;j&#224; au m&#234;me nom, on r&#233;cup&#232;re la sauvegarde dans time machine.

Mais ce qui soule c'est si on change d'ordinateur ! on est oblig&#233; de r&#233;cup&#233;rer tout le backup dans l'install.

Alors est-ce que quand tu auras install&#233; Leopard sur un autre ordinateur, tu pourras me dire si on peut naviguer dans les sauvegardes des autres ordinateurs depuis le finder et faire les r&#233;cup&#233;rer dans l'ordinateur ?


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

ou alors changer le nom de la partition sauvegard&#233;e dans le dossier de sauvegarde et lui donner le nom de la nouvelle partition


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

non &#231;a marche pas, on peut pas le renommer, et j'avais fait un copier coller mais &#231;a n'a pas march&#233; non plus (pour l'ouvrir depuis time machine)


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> non ça marche pas, on peut pas le renommer, et j'avais fait un copier coller mais ça n'a pas marché non plus (pour l'ouvrir depuis time machine)



ok c'est bon à savoir


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

tu pourras essayer de r&#233;cup&#233;rer des donn&#233;es de tes sauvegardes depuis un autre ordinateur (sous l&#233;opard &#233;videmment) ?


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> tu pourras essayer de récupérer des données de tes sauvegardes depuis un autre ordinateur (sous léopard évidemment) ?



mon macbook et le eMac viennent d'arriver, donc une fois que j'ai fini de configurer mon macbook, je mets leopard sur l'emac et je teste ça


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juin 2007)

Ce serait int&#233;ressant de voir comment fonctionne le screen sharing entre les 2 macs.

C'est une fonction que j'attends beaucoup pour d&#233;panner &#224; distance mon entourage converti au Mac.
Est-ce que c'est li&#233; &#224; .mac, ou pas ?
Est-ce qu'on voit vraiment le bureau de l'autre Mac, ou est-ce plus compliqu&#233; que &#231;a ?
Est-ce qu'on peut intervenir sur le Mac &#224; distance comme si c'&#233;tait le sien ?

Merci d'avance pour la copie d'&#233;cran !  :love:


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ce serait int&#233;ressant de voir comment fonctionne le screen sharing entre les 2 macs.
> 
> C'est une fonction que j'attends beaucoup pour d&#233;panner &#224; distance mon entourage converti au Mac.
> Est-ce que c'est li&#233; &#224; .mac, ou pas ?
> ...



je r&#233;installe leopard et je te dis quoi
car ayant re&#231;u mon MacBook il y a deux heures, j'ai voulu faire un partage de connection via wifi et il a pas du tout aim&#233; :rateau: 
alors je suis oblig&#233; de r&#233;installer
du coup j'essaie d'installer et archiver pour pas devoir tout reconfigurer
et il aime pas non plus  
c'est &#224; ce genre de ******* qu'on voit que c'est une beta


----------



## greggorynque (27 Juin 2007)

tu utilise quoi pour cloner tes disques avant instalation ??


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> tu utilise quoi pour cloner tes disques avant instalation ??



l'utilitaire de disque


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

bon, &#224; propos de screen sharing
c'est pas expliqu&#233; comment &#231;a fonctionne, si &#231;a fonctionne en local ou aussi sur le net
je pense que &#231;a n'est que du local
mais pour le faire fonctionner maintenant, j'ai pas vraiment d'id&#233;e
je vous post un screen de suite au cas o&#249; quelqu'un pourrait m'&#233;clairer  

ps: au passage, ce macbook est une pure merveille, et ce clavier ...:love:

edit : voil&#224; !


----------



## iota (27 Juin 2007)

Salut.



Toumak a dit:


> je vous post un screen de suite au cas o&#249; quelqu'un pourrait m'&#233;clairer


Je me demande si ce n'est pas juste l'option pour activer la prise de contr&#244;le &#224; distance &#224; travers iChat.

@+
iota


----------



## UnAm (27 Juin 2007)

Nan, &#231;a a l'air d'&#234;tre &#231;a 
& sur l'iMac, tu ouvres une fen&#234;tre du Finder, & l&#224; tu vois dans la liste &#224; gauche ton MacBook non?


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> Nan, ça a l'air d'être ça
> & sur l'iMac, tu ouvres une fenêtre du Finder, & là tu vois dans la liste à gauche ton MacBook non?



c'est pas plutôt dans l'autre sens que je dois faire ça ?
depuis le macbook commander l'imac ? (c'est l'imac sous leopard)


----------



## iota (27 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est pas plutôt dans l'autre sens que je dois faire ça ?
> depuis le macbook commander l'imac ? (c'est l'imac sous leopard)


Il faut avoir les deux machines sous Leopard à mon avis 
Et le contrôle doit se faire via iChat.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il faut avoir les deux machines sous Leopard à mon avis
> Et le contrôle doit se faire via iChat.
> 
> @+
> iota



bon ben je testerai ça demain avec l'imac et l'emac
j'en profiterai pour faire un petit tour d'ichat


----------



## UnAm (27 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Et le contrôle doit se faire via iChat.
> 
> @+
> iota



Ah? il me semblait avoir vu lors de la Keynote, qu'il était possible de le faire via le Finder (un  moment que iPapy ouvre une fenêtre, on voit un truc dans la colonne de gauche...).
Qeulqu'un pourrait confirmer? :rateau: ou pas^^


----------



## frolick10 (27 Juin 2007)

Une question me vient... 

De combien d'ann&#233;es lumi&#232;res peut-on remonter le temps... avec time machine? 

C'est fonction de la capacit&#233; du disque dur externe utilis&#233; pour time machine? Plus on en a un gros, plus on a de possibilit&#233; de revenir en arri&#232;re?

Lorsque le DD est plein comment fait on pour faire de la place, puisque le but de time machine est de sauvegarder ce que l'on veut effacer :rateau:? C'est param&#233;trable?


----------



## Toumak (27 Juin 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Une question me vient...
> 
> De combien d'années lumières peut-on remonter le temps... avec time machine?
> 
> ...



en fonction de la taille de ton dd, de la place de ce que tu veux sauvegarder et à quelle fréquence tu le sauvegardes  

une fois que le dd est plein, tu peux supprimer les plus anciennes sauvegardes ou d'autres si tu le veux


----------



## iota (27 Juin 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> De combien d'années lumières peut-on remonter le temps... avec time machine?


Tu peux régler la fréquence des sauvegardes ainsi que la période de temps pendant laquelle tu souhaites les conserver (exemple : 3 sauvegardes par jours à conserver pendant 4 semaines maximum).

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

oui mais quand on a choisi de les garder ind&#233;finiment et qu'on a plus de place ?? parce que Toumak on a pas la possibilit&#233; de supprimer une sauvegarde depuis le finder &#231;a marchait pas quand j'ai essay&#233; (remarque moi c'&#233;tait l'avant wwdc 07)


----------



## iota (27 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> oui mais quand on a choisi de les garder indéfiniment et qu'on a plus de place ??


La logique voudrait que les sauvegardes les plus anciennes soient écrasées.

Il n'y a pas de miracle, on ne peut pas historiser indéfiniment ses données sans rencontrer de limitations d'espace disque.

@+
iota


----------



## huexley (27 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de miracle, on ne peut pas historiser indéfiniment ses données sans rencontrer de limitations d'espace disque.



même pas avec des disques formatés en ZFS ? 






ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je connais la sortie -- > []


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de miracle, on ne peut pas historiser indéfiniment ses données sans rencontrer de limitations d'espace disque.



sans blague 


iota a dit:


> La logique voudrait que les sauvegardes les plus anciennes soient écrasées.



j'espère


----------



## Steph-24 (28 Juin 2007)

_*Quelques infos sur TimeMachine:*_

J'ai pu faire quelques tests concernant la machine &#224; remonter le temps.

1) On peut choisir les dossiers &#224; NE PAS sauvegarder mais pas ce qu'on veut sauvegarder.
2) les fichiers sauvegard&#233;s sont visibles sur le disque de sauvegarde
3) On peut naviguer dans TimeMachine comme dans le Finder normal
4) J'ai fait les tests avec des vid&#233;os. Ce qui m'a de&#231;u, c'est que j'ai juste changer une annotation dans une vid&#233;o et TimeMachine a sauvegarder toute la vid&#233;o. Pas juste la modification.
Donc pour des sauvegardes vid&#233;o, &#231;a va vite d&#233;border


----------



## greggorynque (28 Juin 2007)

Outch oui ca va faire mal... C'est &#233;trange quand m&#234;me.....

sinon est ce que ceux qui ont leo ont test&#233; candybar ?? il y a des chances que ca marche vu que les icones ont pas du changer de place....


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Outch oui ca va faire mal... C'est étrange quand même.....
> 
> sinon est ce que ceux qui ont leo ont testé candybar ?? il y a des chances que ca marche vu que les icones ont pas du changer de place....



il y a quand même énormémant de choses qui changent dans l'interface 
donc je ne préère pas tester candybar tant qu'il n'est pas certifié leopard compatible
mais nul ne doute qu'ils sortiront une version compatible dès sa sortie


----------



## iota (28 Juin 2007)

Salut.



Steph-24 a dit:


> J'ai fait les tests avec des vid&#233;os. Ce qui m'a de&#231;u, c'est que j'ai juste changer une annotation dans une vid&#233;o et TimeMachine a sauvegarder toute la vid&#233;o. Pas juste la modification.


Jusque l&#224; rien d'anormal, c'est le principe de la sauvegarde incr&#233;mentale...
Parce que la reconstruction de fichiers &#224; la vol&#233;e quand on remonte le temps...

@+
iota


----------



## MamaCass (28 Juin 2007)

Toumak, as tu trouv&#233; un endroit o&#249; personnaliser les dossiers du home directory, parce que franchement je trouve qu'ils se ressemblent trop !!!

Merci :love:


----------



## huexley (28 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Toumak, as tu trouvé un endroit où personnaliser les dossiers du home directory, parce que franchement je trouve qu'ils se ressemblent trop !!!
> 
> Merci :love:



les données sont-elles compressées ?


----------



## Steph-24 (28 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Jusque là rien d'anormal, c'est le principe de la sauvegarde incrémentale...
> Parce que la reconstruction de fichiers à la volée quand on remonte le temps...
> ...


 
Oui mais ça réduit quand même l'utilité de TimeMachine sur les gros fichier.
Parce que copier une vidéo de 100 Mo sur un disque externe alors qu'on a juste changé une annotation de 4 octets dans le fichiers, c'est quand même limite


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Oui mais ça réduit quand même l'utilité de TimeMachine sur les gros fichier.
> Parce que copier une vidéo de 100 Mo sur un disque externe alors qu'on a juste changé une annotation de 4 octets dans le fichiers, c'est quand même limite



D'un autre côté je n'ai jamais entendu parler de système qui sauvegarde des morceaux de fichiers.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2007)

Tournak, as-tu contr


----------



## Steph-24 (28 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> D'un autre côté je n'ai jamais entendu parler de système qui sauvegarde des morceaux de fichiers.


 
ben c'est ce que je croyais que TimeMachine allait révolutionner


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Toumak, as tu trouv&#233; un endroit o&#249; personnaliser les dossiers du home directory, parce que franchement je trouve qu'ils se ressemblent trop !!!
> 
> Merci :love:



tu veux dire en changer les ic&#244;nes ?



iDuck a dit:


> Tournak, as-tu contr



euh ?! c-&#224;-d ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2007)

Ca a foiré avec Safari 3 Windows, donc je la refais.  :mouais: :rateau: 

Tournak, as-tu contrôlé l'augmentation de la place occupéepar les sauvegardes effectuées par Time Machine sur le disque dur dédié afin de voir si ça pouvait augmenter très vite et donc remplir très vite le disque dur ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

à propos du screen sharing :
iota avait bien raison, c'est via ichat qu'on l'utilise
j'ai installé leopard sur l'emac cette nuit et fait quelques tests ce matin
c'est vraiment pas mal du tout, et ça sera très pratique j'en suis sur  

voici un screenshot pour voir à quoi ça ressemble :
ici on est sur l'imac (17" 16/10) qui affiche l'écran de l'emac (17" 4/3) via ichat :






au passage, pour ceux possesseurs de g4, l'emac est très réactif sous leopard
il boot en une quarantaine de secondes, les programmes se lancent très vite
j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont encore bien amélioré ça par rapport à tiger
il ne faut surtout pas oublier que pour le moment, l'emac n'a que 256MB de ram
ce qui est vraiment peu, et pourtant ça tourne très bien
 pour ceux que ça intéresse les specs de l'emac se trouvent dans mon profil


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca a foiré avec Safari 3 Windows, donc je la refais.  :mouais: :rateau:
> 
> Tournak, as-tu contrôlé l'augmentation de la place occupéepar les sauvegardes effectuées par Time Machine sur le disque dur dédié afin de voir si ça pouvait augmenter très vite et donc remplir très vite le disque dur ?
> Merci d'avance.



et bien ça dépend de ce que tu veux sauvegarder comme données  
moi perso j'ai fait des tests avec juste ma petite maison (sans la biblio itunes qui pèse 20gb:rateau: ) à sauvegarder
du coup ça utilise environ 1GB par sauvegarde


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> au passage, pour ceux possesseurs de g4, l'emac est très réactif sous leopard
> il boot en une quarantaine de secondes, les programmes se lancent très vite
> j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont encore bien amélioré ça par rapport à tiger
> il ne faut surtout pas oublier que pour le moment, l'emac n'a que 256MB de ram
> ...



Voilà une nouvelle que je trouve particulièrement agréable. J'ai certes deux G3 encore en fonction (imac et ibook) mais si une certaine fluidité est au rendez-vous sur un eMac avec peu de ram, alors je n'ai rien à craindre pour les iMac G5.

Et ça donne quoi _coverflow _dans le finder sur une petite config comme celle là ?


----------



## iota (28 Juin 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Parce que copier une vid&#233;o de 100 Mo sur un disque externe alors qu'on a juste chang&#233; une annotation de 4 octets dans le fichiers, c'est quand m&#234;me limite


Commet veux-tu faire un syst&#232;me de sauvegarde qui ne prend en compte que les diff&#233;rences...

Exemple, tu cr&#233;es une vid&#233;o de 100Mo, le lendemain te changes 4Ko de cette vid&#233;o. Si le syst&#232;me ne conserve que ces 4Ko, le jour ou tu perds ton fichier original de 100Mo, t'auras l'air malin avec ton bout de fichier de 4Ko qui traine dans un coin 

ZFS permet l'historisation des fichiers en ne conservant que la diff&#233;rence entre deux modifications, mais dans ce cas, &#231;a ne sert pas de syst&#232;me de sauvegarde (mais bien d'historisation).

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Voil&#224; une nouvelle que je trouve particuli&#232;rement agr&#233;able. J'ai certes deux G3 encore en fonction (imac et ibook) mais si une certaine fluidit&#233; est au rendez-vous sur un eMac avec peu de ram, alors je n'ai rien &#224; craindre pour les iMac G5.
> 
> Et &#231;a donne quoi _coverflow _dans le finder sur une petite config comme celle l&#224; ?



nouveau record! je viens de d&#233;marrer en 25 secondes avec l'emac sous leopard  

et pour coverflow, les aper&#231;us des fichiers mettent un peu plus de temps que sur l'imac
mais c'est surement d&#251; au disque dur moins rapide et surtout &#224; la quantit&#233; de ram
mais une fois que les aper&#231;us sont cr&#233;&#233;s, c'est tr&#232;s rapide et fluide  
quicklook marche parfaitement lui aussi

en parlant de quicklook, je viens de voir un dossier dans le dossier biblioth&#232;que o&#249; pourront &#234;tre plac&#233;s des plugins comme pour quicktime, lui permettant d'afficher d'autres sortes de fichiers


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

j'avais fait un  test sur timemachine, quand tu fais pomme+i sur les sauvegardes elles font toutes la m&#234;me taille, mais quand tu fais pomme+i sur ces sauvegardes depuis un ordi sous tiger elles font pas la m&#234;me taille la deuxi&#232;me est plus petite que la 1&#232;re puisqu'elle ne sauvegarde que les modifs.
Toumak tu as essay&#233; de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les sauvegardes depuis un autre ordi sous l&#233;opard ? depuis le finder


----------



## Steph-24 (28 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Exemple, tu crées une vidéo de 100Mo, le lendemain te changes 4Ko de cette vidéo. Si le système ne conserve que ces 4Ko, le jour ou tu perds ton fichier original de 100Mo, t'auras l'air malin avec ton bout de fichier de 4Ko qui traine dans un coin



Attend, normalement, t'es censé avoir déjà sauvegarder les 100Mo.
Si le jour J, je sauvegarde une vidéo de 100Mo et que le jour J+2, je modifie une annotation dans cette même vidéo, je pense qu'un vrai système moderne de sauvegarde devrait ne pouvoir sauvegarder que la modification et non pas de nouveau 100Mo.
Moi je croyais que c'était ça la vrai avancée de Time Machine.

Finalement, Time Machine reste convaincant pour les petits fichiers, pdf's, photos, à la limite des musiques et encore, si t'as une grosse bibliothèque, vaut mieux pas s'amuser à changer les tags.

*Bref, Time Machine est donc une belle avancée pour les petits fichiers, mais ne conviendra certainement pas au fichiers vidéo ou de taille importante*


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

moi ce que j'aurais aimé dans timemachine, ça serait de lui dire qu'il ne sauvegarde que les michiers qui ont été modifiés par rapport à la dernière sauvegarde
ça serait parfait


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> moi ce que j'aurais aimé dans timemachine, ça serait de lui dire qu'il ne sauvegarde que les michiers qui ont été modifiés par rapport à la dernière sauvegarde
> ça serait parfait



mais c'est ce qu'il fait ! je l'ai dit là : 



			
				paulmuzellec a dit:
			
		

> j'avais fait un test sur timemachine, quand tu fais pomme+i sur les sauvegardes elles font toutes la même taille, mais quand tu fais pomme+i sur ces sauvegardes depuis un ordi sous tiger elles font pas la même taille la deuxième est plus petite que la 1ère puisqu'elle ne sauvegarde que les modifs.


en fait c'est juste Léopard qui émule des sauvegardes de même taille ^^



et je disais aussi




			
				paulmuzellec a dit:
			
		

> *Toumak tu as essayé de récupérer les sauvegardes depuis un autre ordi sous léopard ? depuis le finder*


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> moi ce que j'aurais aim&#233; dans timemachine, &#231;a serait de lui dire qu'il ne sauvegarde que les michiers qui ont &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233;s par rapport &#224; la derni&#232;re sauvegarde
> &#231;a serait parfait


Mais ce n'est pas &#231;a que Time Machine est sens&#233; faire ?

Je ne suis plus... Comme sur les limites de stockage...

Sur le site de Apple on lit &#231;a :

"Limites temporelles du stockage des sauvegardes. G&#233;rez les sauvegardes anciennes pour &#233;viter que votre lecteur de sauvegarde ne sature."

Il doit donc bien y avoir quelques param&#232;tres autres que ceux que vous &#233;voquez...


Et s'agissant des "images produites" je ne vois pas d'autre solution que de faire des sauvegardes incr&#233;mentielles...

J'avoue que je ne suis pas bien l&#224;...



Sinon : tr&#232;s heureux que le eMac aille bien  mon G3 le salue


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

merci palmuzelle, j'avais pas lu attentivement ton post 
et donc comme timemachine ne copie pas tout mais que pour leopard, comme tu l'as dit, c'est comme si, comment il fait pour pas s'embrouiller les pinceaux quand la taille indiquée d'une sauvegarde est plus grosse que sa taille réelle :hein:


----------



## iota (28 Juin 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Attend, normalement, t'es cens&#233; avoir d&#233;j&#224; sauvegarder les 100Mo.
> Si le jour J, je sauvegarde une vid&#233;o de 100Mo et que le jour J+2, je modifie une annotation dans cette m&#234;me vid&#233;o, je pense qu'un vrai syst&#232;me moderne de sauvegarde devrait ne pouvoir sauvegarder que la modification et non pas de nouveau 100Mo.
> Moi je croyais que c'&#233;tait &#231;a la vrai avanc&#233;e de Time Machine.


Un syst&#232;me de sauvegarde comme tu le d&#233;cris est inutilisable et des plus mal con&#231;u...

Si on reprend l'exemple du fichiers de 100Mo, et qu'on sauvegarde au fur et &#224; mesure les modifications apport&#233;es.
Comment retrouver l'&#233;tat d'un document &#224; un instant donn&#233; ?
Tu reprends le fichier initial et r&#233;appliques toutes les modifications effectu&#233;es depuis la date de cr&#233;ation jusqu'&#224; la date recherch&#233;e ?

En terme de performance/utilisation des ressources, c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas terrible, et comment fais tu pour supprimer une sauvegarde interm&#233;diaire ou la sauvegarde initiale ?

Sans oublier qu'en cas de corruption d'une sauvegarde, tu te retrouves dans un &#233;tat instable et il devient alors impossible de reconstituer le fichier.

M&#234;me si l'id&#233;e peut para&#238;tre bonne, c'est techniquement un mauvais choix. 



starmac a dit:


> Mais ce n'est pas &#231;a que Time Machine est sens&#233; faire ?


Si si 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> merci palmuzelle, j'avais pas lu attentivement ton post
> et donc comme timemachine ne copie pas tout mais que pour leopard, comme tu l'as dit, c'est comme si, comment il fait pour pas s'embrouiller les pinceaux quand la taille indiquée d'une sauvegarde est plus grosse que sa taille réelle :hein:



à mon avis il doit recalculer le fichier obtenu par la modification sauvée dans la deuxième sauvegarde et le fichier original de la première sauvegarde
et pour les autres fichiers ça doit être des sortes d'alias invisibles...
Et sinn t'as essayé de récupérer des documents des sauvegardes depuis un autre ordi sous léopard ?

parce que si on peut pas c galère quand on change d'ordi


----------



## Toumak (28 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Et sinn t'as essayé de récupérer des documents des sauvegardes depuis un autre ordi sous léopard ?
> 
> parce que si on peut pas c galère quand on change d'ordi



bonne question, je vais voir ça sur l'emac


----------



## brome (28 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Un système de sauvegarde comme tu le décris est inutilisable et des plus mal conçu...
> 
> Si on reprend l'exemple du fichiers de 100Mo, et qu'on sauvegarde au fur et à mesure les modifications apportées.
> Comment retrouver l'état d'un document à un instant donné ?
> ...



Pourtant, c'est comme ça que fonctionne QRecall, un logiciel de backup qui évite la redondance et compresse les données sauvegardées pour économiser la place occupée par les backups. 

Si tu sauvegardes 5 fois un fichier de 100 Mo en n'en changeant que 5 Mo à chaque fois, QRecall ne sauvegardera que 100+5+5+5+5 = 120 Mo, et tu pourras restaurer au choix n'importe quelle des 5 versions à tout moment, ou même supprimer l'une des versions. QRecall s'occupe de gérer tout ça. Je trouve ce fonctionnement bien plus souple et astucieux que le fonctionnement de Time Machine.

Si tu veux tester la chose, QRecall est en beta gratuite pour le moment. 

En théorie, ZFS devrait pouvoir, grâce à un système de snapshots, permettre à peu près la même chose, il me semble.



> à mon avis il doit recalculer le fichier obtenu par la modification sauvée dans la deuxième sauvegarde et le fichier original de la première sauvegarde


Time Machine sauvegarde de la manière suivante : si un fichier/répertoire a déja été sauvegardé, on crée simplement un lien symbolique vers le fichier déjà existant. En cas contraire, on copie réellement le fichier.

Au final, l'utilisateur a l'impression de se retrouver devant n répertoires correspondant à n sauvegardes et contenant chacune la totalité des données sauvegardées, alors qu'en fait, la plupart des fichiers ne sont que des liens symboliques.


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2007)

bon, ok
moi &#231;a me semble &#224; peu pr&#232;s clair.

Mais si tu nous le refais sans lien symbolique, pour une approche utilisateur "standard" tu dis &#231;a comment ?

Je rappelle juste comme &#231;a en passant qu'on n'est que des utilisatuers de macintosh donc les donn&#233;es techniques, Unix, on s'en contre fout &#224; priori


----------



## brome (28 Juin 2007)

Alors, un lien symbolique, c'est un fichier qui n'est en fait qu'une représentation d'un fichier réel. Ça a la couleur du fichier original, ça a le goût du fichier original, ça a la saveur du fichier original, mais en fait ça ne pèse rien. Un peu comme un alias, en fait, sauf que l'utilisateur lambda ne s'aperçoit pas que c'est un alias.

En gros, si tu fais deux fois de suite la sauvegarde d'un répertoire de 10 Go, en ne faisant aucune modification dans ce répertoire entre les deux, le premier backup fera 10 Go car il sera constitué des fichiers réels, et le deuxième backup fera seulement quelques Ko car il ne sera composé que d'alias vers les fichiers du premier backup.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

brome a dit:


> Alors, un lien symbolique, c'est un fichier qui n'est en fait qu'une repr&#233;sentation d'un fichier r&#233;el. &#199;a a la couleur du fichier original, &#231;a a le go&#251;t du fichier original, &#231;a a la saveur du fichier original, mais en fait &#231;a ne p&#232;se rien. Un peu comme un alias, en fait, sauf que l'utilisateur lambda ne s'aper&#231;oit pas que c'est un alias.
> 
> En gros, si tu fais deux fois de suite la sauvegarde d'un r&#233;pertoire de 10 Go, en ne faisant aucune modification dans ce r&#233;pertoire entre les deux, le premier backup fera 10 Go car il sera constitu&#233; des fichiers r&#233;els, et le deuxi&#232;me backup fera seulement quelques Ko car il ne sera compos&#233; que d'alias vers les fichiers du premier backup.



oui mais quand on fait &#63743;+i sur le deuxi&#232;me backup ils nous marquent aussi 10 Go
dans l&#233;opard uniquement bien entendu ^^


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2007)

bon&#8230; et on fait quoi, nous les pauvres utilisateurs ?
on croit qui ? le finder ou&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

on croit pas le finder, on teste depuis le finder de Tiger si on veut absolument savoir quelle taille fait la sauvegarde XD


----------



## iota (29 Juin 2007)

Salut.



brome a dit:


> Pourtant, c'est comme &#231;a que fonctionne QRecall, un logiciel de backup qui &#233;vite la redondance et compresse les donn&#233;es sauvegard&#233;es pour &#233;conomiser la place occup&#233;e par les backups.


Oui, mais c'est un principe difficillement applicable &#224; Time Machine, dans la mesure ou le fait de pouvoir "retourner dans le temps" dans une interface 3D implique d'avoir acc&#232;s aux fichiers directement (pour pouvoir faire les previews avec QuickLook).
Ce qui est impossible si le syst&#232;me doit reconstituer les fichiers &#224; chaque date consult&#233;e.

Reste cependant le probl&#232;me de perte d'une sauvegarde interm&#233;diaire.
Dans ce cas, impossible de recr&#233;er le fichier final.

@+
iota


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2007)

Donc en raccourci et vous m'arr&#234;tez si je me plante : 
Time Machine, cr&#233;e d'abord une image totale (en fonction des param&#232;tres d&#233;finis)
Puis selon un intervalle donn&#233;, &#233;crit une nouvelle image contenant :
- les versions compl&#232;tes des fichiers modifi&#233;s dans l'intervalle de temps comme des fichiers cr&#233;&#233;s dans ce m&#234;me intervalle de temps
- des liens "l&#233;gers" (liens symboliques) pointant vers les fichiers n'ayant pas &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233;s dans l'intervalle de temps.

La question des gros fichiers modifi&#233;s r&#233;guli&#232;rement (genre projet vid&#233;o ou audio) peut donc &#234;tre pr&#233;occupante en mati&#232;re d'espace de stockage.
Mais on peut imaginer des strat&#233;gies alternatives de sauvegarde dans la mesure ou des dossiers peuvent &#234;tre exclus de la sauvegarde TimeMachine.


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2007)

En gros, oui, c'est ce que fait timemachine.

Sauf qu'il ne crée pas d'image comme tu le dis, mais des dossiers.
Un dossier par sauvegarde dans lequel on retrouve la hiérarchie/structure de notre mac.
Il est donc très facile de s'y retrouver.

De plus, on peut pas, sur une machine où timemachine est activé, modifier les fichiers sauvegardés (logique sinon ça foutrait la m****).

Et sinon, faut avouer que c'est vraiment stylé  .
Pour sauver des documents, des préférences (.plist), des images, c'est vraiment pratique.
Par contre pour tout ce qui est plus lourd, et comme tu l'as dit la vidéo, c'est selon chacun, mais personnellement, je n'utiliserait pas timemachine pour ça  .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

"Et sinn t'as essayé de récupérer des documents des sauvegardes depuis un autre ordi sous léopard ?

parce que si on peut pas c galère quand on change d'ordi"


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> "Et sinn t'as essayé de récupérer des documents des sauvegardes depuis un autre ordi sous léopard ?
> 
> parce que si on peut pas c galère quand on change d'ordi"



on peut utiliser des sauvegardes timemachine sur une autre mahcine lors de l'installation avec le dvd d'install

si tu veux pouvoir utiliser tes sauvegardes timemachine sur un nouvel ordi, tu dois alors utiliser exactement le même nom pour ton disque et ton nom d'utilisateur
sinon ça ne marchera pas
et c'est tout à fait logique quand tu comprends comment fontionne timemachine  

maintenant si tu veux juste avoir accès aux données, ya pas de problème, tu y à accès sous nimporte quel osx, même leopard


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

ok, mais le m&#234;me nom de disque et d'utilisateur ne suffit pas, il faut le m&#234;me ordi aussi


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ok, mais le même nom de disque et d'utilisateur ne suffit pas, il faut le même ordi aussi




ça par contre j'en suis pas convaincu


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

si puisque le nom de la sauvegarde inclus le type d'ordinateur


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> si puisque le nom de la sauvegarde inclus le type d'ordinateur



je sais pas où t'as vu ça mais c'est pas le cas chez moi


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2007)

tiens j'ai oubli&#233; de pr&#233;ciser quelque chose &#224; propos du screen sharing
lorsque celui-ci ainsi que le partage des fichiers sont activ&#233;s

on peut partager son &#233;cran avec un autre mac sur le r&#233;seau sans passer par ichat, &#231;a se fait directement depuis le finder
edit: et non seulement on voit l'&#233;cran de l'autre mac, mais en plus on le contr&#244;le &#224; distance, c'est g&#233;nial, m&#234;me si pas tr&#232;s fluide
entre autre, on peut modifier la taille d'affichage de l'&#233;cran partag&#233;
quelques screen pour illustrer :


----------



## chupastar (29 Juin 2007)

G&#233;nial!


----------



## fredintosh (29 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> edit: et non seulement on voit l'écran de l'autre mac, mais en plus on le contrôle à distance, c'est génial, même si pas très fluide
> entre autre, on peut modifier la taille d'affichage de l'écran partagé
> quelques screen pour illustrer :


Rhaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!     

J'en ai rêvé, Apple l'a fait ! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## iota (29 Juin 2007)

Il y a vraiment un truc qui me plait pas dans le captures, c'est le spot lumineux bleu sous les icones dans le dock... 
Je ne trouve pas &#231;a tr&#232;s lisible...

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

ouais c'est vraiment pas terrible, on voit rien


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il y a vraiment un truc qui me plait pas dans le captures, c'est le spot lumineux bleu sous les icones dans le dock...
> Je ne trouve pas &#231;a tr&#232;s lisible...
> 
> @+
> iota



on est d'accord l&#224; dessus
c'est vraiment dur de voir quelles applis sont lanc&#233;es
mais j'ai inspect&#233; le contenu du Dock.app et &#231;a n'est qu'une petite image (voir ci-dessous)
elle sera donc facilement rempla&#231;able  

voici cette petite image, l'originale &#224; droite et l'agrandie sur un fond fonc&#233; pour bien la voir &#224; gauche


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2007)

le reflet existe deja  MG ! (alors, coreanimation... il sert a quoi? )


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le reflet existe deja  MG ! (alors, coreanimation... il sert a quoi? )



pour &#231;a oui, mais le reflet des applications, il vient d'o&#249;


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2007)

tu tournes sur la beta en systeme principal?


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tu tournes sur la beta en systeme principal?



oui et non :rateau: 

leopard est installé sur l'iMac, c'est là que je suis le plus à l'aise pour le tester
et comme je viens d'avoir mon MacBook, lui est sous Tiger avec tous mes docs, plist,...
car je pars en vacances dimanche, et je prends tout avec moi sur un système stable


----------



## fredintosh (29 Juin 2007)

Tu vas nous manquer...


----------



## greggorynque (29 Juin 2007)

Lui ou leopard ????


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu vas nous manquer...



  

oué moi aussi ça va me manquer
un mois sans aucune nouvelle
je vais être largué en rentrant :rateau:


----------



## CMShadow (29 Juin 2007)

Une chose agréable avec Spaces : Si vous selectionnez une fenetre et que vous bloquez la souris sur un coté de l'écran, la fenetre bouge directement vers le coté selectionné...


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2007)

CMShadow a dit:


> Une chose agréable avec Spaces : Si vous selectionnez une fenetre et que vous bloquez la souris sur un coté de l'écran, la fenetre bouge directement vers le coté selectionné...



merci pour l'info


----------



## nicolasf (29 Juin 2007)

Sympa la possibilité de voir et modifier un mac à distance. Reste à voir ce que cela donne au niveau sécurité quand même...


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Sympa la possibilité de voir et modifier un mac à distance. Reste à voir ce que cela donne au niveau sécurité quand même...



dans ce cas-ci il n'y a aucun risque car ce sont des macs qui sont sur un même réseau
il passent par un routeur

maintenant pour controler un mac via internet, il faut utiliser .mac comme Steve nous l'a montré pendant la keynote


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> dans ce cas-ci il n'y a aucun risque car ce sont des macs qui sont sur un même réseau
> il passent par un routeur
> 
> maintenant pour controler un mac via internet, il faut utiliser .mac comme Steve nous l'a montré pendant la keynote



ou ARD, mais ca, c'est pas un nouveauté, et ce n'est pas specifique a Leopard


----------



## AuGie (1 Juillet 2007)

A noter que le nouveau Perian est compatible Léopard. Super pratique pour les divX en stacks


----------



## Toumak (1 Juillet 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> A noter que le nouveau Perian est compatible Léopard. Super pratique pour les divX en stacks



la version 0.5 était déjà parfaitement fonctionnelle
ainsi que filp4mac  

là je m'en va, donc à dans un mois
bon mois de juillet à tous 

Toumak


----------



## kaul128 (4 Juillet 2007)

salut je viens d' installé la derniere beta de leopard tout marche bien sur mon imac 20 pouces mais le probleme je n' arrive pas à me connecté en wifi  à ma freebox avec tiger cela marchait bien y a t il une personne qui pourrais m' aider


----------



## huexley (4 Juillet 2007)

kaul128 a dit:


> salut je viens d' installé la derniere beta de leopard tout marche bien sur mon imac 20 pouces mais le probleme je n' arrive pas à me connecté en wifi  à ma freebox avec tiger cela marchait bien y a t il une personne qui pourrais m' aider



Un développeur qui arrive pas à se connecter a sa Freeboite, si c'est pas malheureux :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

lol XD
Mais c'est normal, l'airport de l&#233;opard ne marche pas dans la b&#234;ta, faut aller dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences r&#233;seau/diagnostique syst&#232;me et le refaire &#224; chaque red&#233;marrage -__-


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Un d&#233;veloppeur qui arrive pas &#224; se connecter a sa Freeboite, si c'est pas malheureux :rateau:





paulmuzellec a dit:


> lol XD
> Mais c'est normal, l'airport de l&#233;opard ne marche pas dans la b&#234;ta, faut aller dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences r&#233;seau/diagnostique syst&#232;me et le refaire &#224; chaque red&#233;marrage -__-





Et un autre d&#233;veloppeur de 14 ans 

Tout va pour le mieux pour Apple :mouais:


----------



## kaul128 (4 Juillet 2007)

cela ne marche pas je pense que le airport sur leopard ne marche pas?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

au cas o&#249; t'aurais pas vu je l'ai mis plus haut -___-


----------



## lifenight (4 Juillet 2007)

L'airport de léopard fonctionne, il faut juste le configurer soi-même, franchement attendez la version finale, il y a encore pas mal de bug, bande d'impatients


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

nn, le r&#233;glage se perd &#224; chaque red&#233;marrage -__- un ami m'l'a dit >_>


----------



## kaul128 (4 Juillet 2007)

ok merci de ta réponse


----------



## lifenight (4 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> nn, le réglage se perd à chaque redémarrage -__- un ami m'l'a dit >_>



Hum, il est installé sur ma machine, je sais de quoi je parle, sur mon macbook pro il conserve les réglages à chaque boot, sinon je n'aurais pas quoté


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

ben je ne sais pas mais un ami les perd &#224; chaque red&#233;marrage et il l'a r&#233;gl&#233; dans r&#233;seau/diagnostique r&#233;seau


----------



## ice (5 Juillet 2007)

Une petite question, skype et les autres clients de messagerie fonctionnent-ils sans probl&#232;me?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

oui


----------



## kroy-wen (5 Juillet 2007)

Enfin pas totalement pour skype. Il y a des problèmes avec les conversations vidéos.

Voyez ce lien


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

oui mais &#231;a devrait &#234;tre r&#233;gl&#233; puisqu'ils sont d&#233;j&#224; sur le coup


----------



## fredintosh (6 Juillet 2007)

[...]

Il faut dire qu'autant Apple a r&#233;ussi son buzz sur l'iPhone, autant je trouve qu'elle le rate sur Leopard, sans doute car trop de temps se passe entre la premi&#232;re pr&#233;sentation en ao&#251;t dernier et la date de sortie pr&#233;vue en octobre prochain.
Pourtant, Leopard me pla&#238;t bien, mais je sens bien que &#231;a ne suscite pas &#233;norm&#233;ment d'excitation chez beaucoup de gens... Trop long &#224; venir, je pense, tout simplement.
Esp&#233;rons que cette attente en vaut le coup, et qu'au moins, Leopard sera exempt de bugs majeurs &#224; sa sortie.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juillet 2007)

Je pense que la sortie de L&#233;opard a &#233;t&#233; retard&#233;e, &#224; cause de l'iPhone, &#231;a on le sait mais surtout pour ne pas lui faire d'ombre...

Une vente &#224; 129 euros contre une &#224; 500$, le rapport est vite calcul&#233; ! 
D'autant plus que si L&#233;opard sort en Octobre, il aura le succ&#232;s attendu et aura la vedette, puisque l'iPhone sera d&#233;j&#224; bien int&#233;gr&#233; au march&#233;.

Enfin sauf en Europe car les deux sorties (L&#233;opard et Iphone) vont se chevauch&#233;es...


----------



## arcank (6 Juillet 2007)

Attendons encore un peu 

L'un comme l'autre ne sont pas encore l&#224;


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juillet 2007)

Je parlais surtout pour les USA en fait 

En tous cas, commencez &#224; mettre de l'argent de c&#244;t&#233; 

Le mois d'Octobre va &#234;tre chaud


----------



## chupastar (6 Juillet 2007)

L'iPhone est pr&#233;vu pour octobre en Europe?


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juillet 2007)

Il me semble, oui.

Non ?

:rose:


----------



## Freelancer (6 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Il me semble, oui.
> 
> Non ?
> 
> :rose:



connaissant Apple, ça sera le 31 octobre


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2007)

Quelqu'un a t'il une id&#233;e de la place disque que prend Time Machine ? (1 pour 1 ou autre)

Parce que c'est le genre d'infos qui me sera pr&#233;cieuse pour le d&#233;ploiement de Leopard dans mon parc.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2007)

Minimum 1:1 (copie de base). Apr&#232;s si tes coll&#232;gues foutent rien, ben &#231;a &#233;conomise de la  place disque.

Mais t'imagines quand m&#234;me pas d&#233;ployer L&#233;opard &#224; sa sortie ??


----------



## Freelancer (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4324560 a dit:
			
		

> c'est le genre d'infos qui me sera pr&#233;cieuse pour le d&#233;ploiement de Leopard dans mon parc.



le principal, pour ton parc, c'est d'avoir des grilles solides et surtout d'emp&#234;cher les enfants de s'approcher.
:mouais::rateau::rose:


----------



## benjamin (6 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ben je ne sais pas mais un ami les perd à chaque redémarrage et il l'a réglé dans réseau/diagnostique réseau



Les amis des amis des amis qui ont installé Leopard et ont des problèmes, ils restent avec leurs problèmes. Tant que le système d'exploitation n'est pas officiellement sorti, il n'y aura aucun support technique sur les forums de MacGeneration.


----------



## Lecarlate (6 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Il me semble, oui.
> 
> Non ?
> 
> :rose:


A priori l'iphone ca serait pas avant Novembre et meme plusieurs sources l'annoncent en Janvier... :-(


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Les amis des amis des amis qui ont installé Leopard et ont des problèmes, ils restent avec leurs problèmes. Tant que le système d'exploitation n'est pas officiellement sorti, il n'y aura aucun support technique sur les forums de MacGeneration.



je n'ai pas de problèmes et j'ai encore moins demandé d'aide, je répondais à une question


----------



## benjamin (6 Juillet 2007)

Tout va pour le mieux, alors. Mais la pr&#233;cision vaut toujours.


----------



## Galphanet (7 Juillet 2007)

J'ai aussi eu l'occasion de le tester sur un macbook pro et j'ai remarqu&#233; que le menu airport fonctionne une fois sur deux (pas nouveau), le bluetooth ne fonctionnait tout simplement pas (pas d'adaptateur d&#233;tect&#233.

Deux-trois choses en vrac:

- TimeMachine a beaucoup de peine a fonctionner avec FileVault
- Le Finder plante avec CoverFlow dans de gros dossiers r&#233;seaux
- La fonction expos&#233;s est maintenant une application
- PhotoBooth est inutilisable dans les effets anim&#233;s (il est tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s lent)
- Il appara&#238;t tous les comptes r&#233;seaux dans la fen&#234;tre d'ouverture de session si on active l'affichage des noms (vraiment pas pratique quand il y a bcp d'enregistrements..)
- Dans la gestion du r&#233;seau, on peut d&#233;finir des priorit&#233;s aux ports (par exemple AirPort se d&#233;connecte quand le cable est branch&#233
- Il y a une fonction de dessin (pour faire des cercles) dans Aper&#231;u mais toujours pas de possibilit&#233; d'&#233;crire du texte (alors que dans l'inspecteur il y a l'option "Polices")
- La fa&#231;on de g&#233;rer les ventilateurs et la batterie ont &#233;t&#233;s modifi&#233;s, ce qui emp&#232;che toutes les applications d'acc&#233;der &#224; ces infos (iStats pro, FanControl, etc..) mais dans les Informations syst&#232;me il y a plus d'informations (notamment sur la batterie)
- Il y a une alerte quand la batterie a besoin d'&#234;tre requalibr&#233;e
- La fonction partage d'&#233;cran reprend pas mal d'options de Remote Desktop Admin mais on peut que controler l'&#233;cran et jouer avec le presse-papier.
Pourtant dans les Ressources de l'application il y a les images des boutons "Controler, Observer, Rideau," etc..
- Une nouvelle application dans le dossier des Utilitaires: "R&#233;pertoire" qui permet de voir tous les comptes du syst&#232;me LDAP
- Toutes les applications PowerPC que j'ai test&#233;s ont quitt&#233;s au lancement
- .Mac a cette option "Back to my Mac" et en fait cela semblerait &#234;tre un DNS dynamique, d'ailleurs on peut pr&#233;ciser un autre domaine que .mac (normalement c'est nom-du-mac.votre-compte.members.mac.com)
- Dans .Mac tous les unit&#233;s de stockage sont en Go donc peut-&#234;tre que l'offre .mac sera agrandie ?
- Dans .mac, on peut sycroniser les Widgets, les &#233;l&#233;ments du dock, les notes et les pr&#233;f&#233;rences (lesquelles ?)
- Quand on ferme le "Compte d'invit&#233;" toutes les donn&#233;es sont perdues sur ce compte
- La fonction QuickLook fonctionne bien en local mais sur des disques r&#233;seaux c'est tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s lent
- 802.11n est int&#233;gr&#233; par d&#233;faut (pas besoin de l'activateur)
- "Connexion &#224; Internet" n'est plus, "Sherlock" pareil
- On peut r&#233;cup&#233;rer sur l'ordinateur quelques informations de l'annuaire LDAP (notamment des contacts)
- Dans "Mails" on retrouve les Notes et les Taches. On peut aussi choisir directement avec quel serveur on envoie l'email en cours de r&#233;daction
- Dans le menu "Pomme" les Profils r&#233;seaux ont disparus mais existent toujours dans "Partages"
- Une diff&#233;rence est faite entre Remote Desktop et Visualiser l'&#233;cran
- De nouveaux &#233;crans de veille, entre autre "Security" qui prend des photos avec la camera et qui fait comme les &#233;crans de suveillance, et "Retro" qui fait un effet Sepia sur l'&#233;cran.
- Un &#233;cran de veille avec lecteur RSS de Safari
- Possibilit&#233; d'afficher l'heure sur les &#233;crans de veille
- La pr&#233;f&#233;rence "Mise &#224; jour de logiciels" a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;duite au minimum (il n'est plus possible de chercher les mises &#224; jour depuis l&#224;, cela ouvre l'application)
- Dans FrontRow, l'option "Films" permet de lire directement tous les films qui sont dans le dossier de l'utilisateur, donc avec Perian on peut tout lire (ou presque)
- Dans tous les menus "Aide" il y a l'option de recherche comme dans "spotlight"

Applications tierces:
- IPSecuritas ne fonctionne pas (probl&#232;me de deamon)
- Remote Desktop Admin ne fonctionne pas (probl&#232;mes de version du client)
- Option GlobeTrotter Connect plante &#224; l'ouverture
- Il manque des menus dans Adium
- VMWare Fusion fonctionne parfaitement
- Les imprimantes HP en r&#233;seaux sont d&#233;tect&#233;es automatiquement et maintenant on peut voir par exemple l'&#233;tat des cartouches. Le logiciel de gestion HP fonctionne bien (mais un peu lent), on regrette que Apple n'ait pas d&#233;velopp&#233; une application de scanner...
- Un tas de nouvelles options dans "Automator", notamment un "Point de d&#233;part" simplifi&#233;.
- La rapidit&#233; de certaines applications comme Cyberduck ou Eclipse
- le VLC bug quelque chose de pas possible
- Contrairement a ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit, on peut contr&#244;ler l'&#233;cran d'un autre ordinateur du m&#234;me sous-r&#233;seau sans utiliser iChat
- On peut r&#233;gler la dur&#233;e de l'&#233;clairage du clavier


On regrette:
- Les profils de "Economiseur d'&#233;nergie" sont tr&#232;s incomplets: On peut pas d&#233;finir l'arr&#234;t d'un des coeurs sur batterie par exemple.
- Tous les icons semblent identiques, ils sont beaucoup moins "typ&#233;s" que sur 10.4
- Manque de possibilit&#233;s d'&#233;dition dans "Aper&#231;u" (faire quelque chose du genre paint sur windows)
- l'incompatibilit&#233; de beaucoup d'applications (d&#251; certainement &#224; la beta)
- les "starks" fonctionnent qu'avec le dock en bas, autrement c'est la "bulle" d'icons...
- Prise en charge de nouveau mat&#233;riel, comme les cartes WWAN d'Option
- Xcode a encore beaucoup de peine (certains menus disparaissent, etc..)
- Les serveurs connect&#233;s apparaissent pas forc&#233;ment dans la barre lat&#233;rale et sur le bureau (d&#251; certainement &#224; la Beta)
- TimeMachine en mode s&#233;curis&#233;e monte une image disque sur le bureau...
- Retrait &#224; chaud des disques
- FrontRow a &#233;t&#233; Copier-coller depuis l'appleTV: Dans le menu des photos, il dit "Vous n'avez pas de photos sur votre appleTV, veuillez les synchroniser avec iTunes"
- Pour l'instant, quand on ferme le portable il ne se met pas en veille (Certainement d&#251; &#224; la Beta)

Derni&#232;re pr&#233;cision: Au d&#233;marrage, on voit la pomme grise avec la petite roue (comme sur la 10.4) et apr&#232;s directement la fen&#234;tre d'ouverture de session, donc plus de "D&#233;marrage de Mac OS X en cours..."

Voil&#224;, c'est en vrac..d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2007)

Belle review merci


----------



## Frodon (7 Juillet 2007)

Il parait que QuartzGL (aussi connu sous le nom de Quartz 2D extreme) n'est toujours pas activé par défaut... 
Serait il encore bugué? Cette fonctionnalité sera t'elle finie et activée par défaut un jour?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> j'ai remarqué que le menu airport fonctionne une fois sur deux


L'ami chez lequel je l'ai testé n'avais jamais aucun problème avec le menu airport sous Tiger (comme moi sur tous mes ordis) et dans Léopard il n'arrive jamais à localiser un seul point d'accès...



Galphanet a dit:


> - PhotoBooth est inutilisable dans les effets animés (il est trèèèèès lent)


ça soule ça quand j'avais testé j'avais cru qu'il prenait une photo toutes les 2 secondes :S



Galphanet a dit:


> - Toutes les applications PowerPC que j'ai testés ont quittés au lancement



j'ai testé PS 7 : marche pas (l'icône de l'application est avec une croix et ils disent que ce la ne fonctionne pas sous cette architecture)
dreamweaver (le dernier avant CS3) : marche
flash (le dernier avant CS3) : marche
imageready (celui livré avec PS 7): se lance mais bug après
Illustrator 10 : marche



Galphanet a dit:


> - Quand on ferme le "Compte d'invité" toutes les données sont perdues sur ce compte


pas compris


----------



## xanderonline (8 Juillet 2007)

Hey ))

J'ai aussi Leopard la derniere béta et je suis désolé mais chez moi tout marche tres bien ! L'aiport aucun probleme ! Pour la CS3 : aucun probleme et pour photobooth ca marche nikel !!

La mise en veille: ca marche nikel !
Time Machine: très fluide et rapide
VLC: Ca marche nikel !

Les bémols :


- Amsn plante lorsquon envoit un fichier
- Ichat plante lorsqu'on utilise la camera avec les effets d'incrustations (videos ou non)

Sinon tout va bien et il tourne 24h24H en ce moment sur ma bécane


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2007)

Et c'est quoi, ta bécane ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

xanderonline a dit:


> Hey ))
> 
> J'ai aussi Leopard la derniere béta et je suis désolé mais chez moi tout marche tres bien ! L'aiport aucun probleme ! Pour la CS3 : aucun probleme et pour photobooth ca marche nikel !!
> 
> ...



Moi c'était le dernier iMac sur lequel je l'avais testée...
Tout marchait bien pour la CS3 et photobooth essaye en mode vidéo -__-
Le seul soucis c'est l'airport quand on cliquait sur airport dans la barre des menus ça mettait "scanning" et on ne voyait aucun réseau alors qu'il y en avait au moins deux aux alentours... 
On était obligé d'aller dans prefs réseau, diagnostique, là ça captait (comme par hasard), on se connectait et puis l'utilitaire buggait lors de la connexion et ne l'enregistrait pas donc elle se barrait au redémarrage -__-
Mais si ça captait dans le diagnostique ça devait être un bug qui sera réglé...
Enfin c'est obligé que ça soit réglé pour la finale... Apple va tester son système sur des iMac j'espère -__- 
Apple ne peut vraiment pas se permettre de sortir un système qui ne garde pas airport configuré 
ou alors il faudra se connecter via l'assistant à chaque démarrage (faudra le placer dans le dock lol) et attendre une mise à jour


----------



## lifenight (8 Juillet 2007)

Ça peut varier d'une machine à l'autre, je n'ai pas ces problèmes d'airport. Il est évident que ces bugs seront résolus, je rappelle que c'est une bêta préview pour montrer les possibilités et pour initier les développeurs aux nouvelles technologies qu'introduit léopard. Ne faites pas paniquer les futurs switchers pour rien, vous connaissez le sérieux d'apple tout ira bien. Ce serait bien si vous pouviez parler des fonctions plutôt que de clamer haut et fort que vous avez la bêta


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

je ne l'ai pas je l'ai test&#233;e >_>
Sinon dans les fonctions, apparemment c'est impossible de d&#233;sactiver la semi-transparence de la barre des menus...
Les ic&#244;nes de certaines applications (expos&#233;, livre des polices, safari, spaces, time machine, terminal, console) ont des icones en 512x512 pour appara&#238;tre nettes dans cover flow quand on l'agrandit, toutes les autres paraissent flou assez vite quand on zoome....
Les nouveaux ic&#244;nes du finder tels que les nouveaux dossiers et les aper&#231;us sont &#233;galement en 512x512, tout le reste est &#224; la taille normale.
C'est &#224; se demander pourquoi apple n'a pas tout redessin&#233; (version finale ?), du moins pour ses applications. Les ic&#244;nes de CS3 sont de tailles normales aussi malheureusement...

Sinon la stacks download est tr&#232;s pratique...

Ce que je trouve dommage dans le nouveau spotlight c'est que quand on fait "tous les r&#233;sultats" &#231;a nous ouvre une fen&#234;tre finder spotlight, comme quand on recherche dans la barre de fen&#234;tre...
Et le pire c'est que cette fen&#234;tre est par d&#233;faut en cover flow et petite donc on ne voit que 5 lignes de la liste en dessous de cover flow, et si on le met en mode ic&#244;ne, les ic&#244;nes sont &#233;normes. Et qu'on le mette en ic&#244;ne, liste ou qu'on agrandisse la fen&#234;tre, ces param&#232;tres ne serront pas gard&#233;s en m&#233;moire pour la fois suivante o&#249; l'on fera "tous les r&#233;sultats" :S

En fonction de la ram le dock est plus ou moins fluide, sur un 512 mo de ram le dock a souvent une raie au milieu car le rendu ne s'est pas charg&#233; &#224; la m&#234;me vitesse entre ces deux parties. Sur un 1 go de ram cette raie est d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup plus rare.
Bien entendu cela ne vaut que si l'agrandissement est activ&#233; ou que l'on maintien la touche majuscule en naviguant dans le dock...


----------



## chupastar (8 Juillet 2007)

En tout cas on voit qu'il y a encore beaucoup de choses qui ne marchent pas encore d'un ordinateur &#224; l'autre. C'est une B&#234;ta oui, mais r&#233;ussiront ils &#224; tout mettre ua point d'ici octobre? C'est &#231;a moi qui m'inqui&#232;te le plus...


----------



## Galphanet (8 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et c'est quoi, ta b&#233;cane ?


Effectivement c'est la question !

Photobooth marche pas bien parce qu'il n'a pas encore &#233;t&#233; optimis&#233;. D'ailleurs les fonds ont de la peine a rester "stables", je pourrai poster une photo.

Concernant AirPort, au d&#233;but ca marchait pas, je me suis acharn&#233; et maintenant il semble fonctionner correctement alors j'ai plus retouch&#233;.

Concernant le compte invit&#233;, je voulais dire par l&#224; que tous les fichiers que l'utilisateur a t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;, modifi&#233; les pr&#233;f&#233;rences etc.. sont supprim&#233;s &#224; la fermeture de la session.

xanderonline => Dans le VLC, essaie de le mettre en mode plein &#233;cran puis de quitter le mode plein &#233;cran, puis regarde la barre de progression sur la fen&#234;tre de projection ^^

iChat n'a pas quitt&#233; quand j'ai test&#233; les effets visuels, mais pour la mise en veille, quand j'ai ferm&#233; le macbook pro, les ventilateurs ont continu&#233;s &#224; tourner. Peut-&#234;tre une nouvelle fonction de refroidissement ! L'ordinateur se refroidit avant de s'endormir...

Pour TimeMachine, essaie de mettre l'option de cryptage des sauvegardes et tu met un disque r&#233;seau comme destination. Tu comprendra ta douleur ^^

paulmuzellec => Effectivement j'ai pas remarqu&#233; d'options pour supprimer la transparence. Mais pour la grandeur des icons, on peut r&#233;gler comme on veut.

Pour les applis PPC, je corrige ce que j'ai dit: Office 2004 fonctionne, par contre j'ai essay&#233; Fugu, TuxRacer et GlobeTrotter Connect, ca a quitt&#233; &#224; chaque fois.
J'ai recompil&#233; Fugu pour Intel, il marche tr&#232;s bien et j'ai trouv&#233; une version UB de GlobeTrotter Connect qui quitte aussi au lancement (faut dire que c'est un logiciel tellement bien con&#231;u...)


----------



## xanderonline (8 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et c'est quoi, ta bécane ?



Un macbook rev b 2ghz


----------



## xanderonline (8 Juillet 2007)

non non non  concernant VLC tout va bien 

Pour le reste, cest une béta et les logiciels nont pas ete ecrit pour leopard donc faudra une mise a jour pour eviter tout bug  patience 

Sinon le systeme est tres stable et mise  a part que mon graveur merde en gravure de cd audio car il finalise trop tot avec tiger ou leopard, prob materiel, rien a signaler :^

J'ai meme tester le partage de bureau a distance avec ichat et ca marche vraiment bien, très fluide


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> D'ailleurs les fonds ont de la peine a rester "stables", je pourrai poster une photo.


oui &#231;a c'est affreux ! il suffit qu'une couleur du d&#233;cor corresponde un peu &#224; une couleur que l'on porte ou qui nous constitue et on est transparent ! Il suffit aussi que quand on se place devant la cam, une ombre se cr&#233;&#233;e derri&#232;re nous pour que le fond n'apparaisse pas &#224; cet endroit...



Galphanet a dit:


> Mais pour la grandeur des icons, on peut r&#233;gler comme on veut.


non ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire, dans le finder le maximum reste 128x128... Donc tous les ic&#244;nes sont nets mais quand on agrandit cover flow, il n'y a que les nouveaux ic&#244;nes du finder et les applications que j'ai cit&#233;es qui ont leur ic&#244;ne dessin&#233; en 512x512 et qui par cons&#233;quent restent nettes quand on agrandit coverflow...

Ou peut-&#234;tre parle-tu de la fen&#234;tre spotlight qui s'affiche quand on fait "tout montrer"
si tu parles de &#231;a : oui, on peut la r&#233;gler mais la prochaine fois qu'on cliquera sur "tout montrer" la taille n'aura pas &#233;t&#233; m&#233;moris&#233;e

Le premier office osX fonctionne aussi.


----------



## Galphanet (8 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'ai testé un MBP2.2 : 2.16GHz et 2 Go de ram.

Faut dire que le système a été mis à jour à partir de 10.4.10 et c'était pas une installation à partir de zéro.
Autre précision: Quand le Finder plante, il se relance et remonte toutes les partitions qui étaient démontées (comme bootcamp par exemple)

Google Earth est incompatible: Il se lance et quand il veut se connecter au serveur de google il quitte

paulmuzellec => Je vois ce que tu veux dire, effectivement tu as raison.


----------



## chupastar (8 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> non ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire, dans le finder le maximum reste 128x128... Donc tous les ic&#244;nes sont nets mais quand on agrandit cover flow, il n'y a que les nouveaux ic&#244;nes du finder et les applications que j'ai cit&#233;es qui ont leur ic&#244;ne dessin&#233; en 512x512 et qui par cons&#233;quent restent nettes quand on agrandit coverflow...
> 
> Ou peut-&#234;tre parle-tu de la fen&#234;tre spotlight qui s'affiche quand on fait "tout montrer"
> si tu parles de &#231;a : oui, on peut la r&#233;gler mais la prochaine fois qu'on cliquera sur "tout montrer" la taille n'aura pas &#233;t&#233; m&#233;moris&#233;e
> ...


Mais les ic&#244;nes ne devaient pas &#234;tre en un format vectoriel dans Leopard? J'ai rien compris moi...


----------



## Galphanet (8 Juillet 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Mais les icônes ne devaient pas être en un format vectoriel dans Leopard? J'ai rien compris moi...



Me semblait que si....

Au fait, quand on sélectionne "Eteindre" et "Redémarrer", la minuterie est passée à une minute contrairement à 10.4 ou c'est 2 minutes.


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2007)

Désolé si la réponse a déjà été donnée, je n'ai lu qu'une partie des 2300 posts.  

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si l'environnement Classic est encore pris en charge par Leopard (sur Mac PPC, cela va de soi) ?


----------



## fredintosh (8 Juillet 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Au fait, quand on sélectionne "Eteindre" et "Redémarrer", la minuterie est passée à une minute contrairement à 10.4 ou c'est 2 minutes.



Donc bonne nouvelle, Leopard est deux fois plus rapide que Tiger !   

-----------> je sors. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Mais les icônes ne devaient pas être en un format vectoriel dans Leopard? J'ai rien compris moi...



apparemment non, les icônes en 512x512 donc ceux qui sont toujours nets dans cover flow ne sont pas en vectoriels, d'ailleurs à une certaine tailles ils deviennent un peu flou.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> En tout cas on voit qu'il y a encore beaucoup de choses qui ne marchent pas encore d'un ordinateur à l'autre. C'est une Bêta oui, mais réussiront ils à tout mettre ua point d'ici octobre? C'est ça moi qui m'inquiète le plus...



vois-tu apple sortir un système buggé juste pour tenir sa promesse de date de sortie ??


----------



## Cricri (8 Juillet 2007)

Ca ne vous ennuie pas de me dire quelle est la date prévue pour la sortie de Leopard ?


----------



## chupastar (8 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> vois-tu apple sortir un système buggé juste pour tenir sa promesse de date de sortie ??


Justement non, c'est &#231;a qui me fait peur: que ce soit encore retard&#233;...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

ah oui &#231;a lol mais vaut mieux &#231;a qu'un syst&#232;me bugg&#233;... Ou alors si apple retarde la sortie, elle devrait sortir une b&#234;ta gratuite disponible &#224; tous les utilisateurs de tiger gratuitement jusqu'&#224; la sortie finale....
Comme CS3 XD


----------



## Galphanet (8 Juillet 2007)

Juste pour reprendre le topic de d&#233;part:
(et aussi pour montrer que les rumeurs qui datent d'une ann&#233;e sont assez fiable !)
- la possibilit&#233; &#224; l'installation de faire une partition pour un autre syst&#232;me d'exploitation: *BootCamp *
- un dock assez diff&#233;rent (avec notamment une possibilit&#233; pour un multidock): *Morf, semi...*
- une application pour g&#233;rer un PDA Apple: *Ca ne s'appellerai pas un iPhone *
-a possibilit&#233; d'avoir 3 "finder" en simultan&#233;e (3 &#233;crans en fait un peu &#224; la mani&#232;re de virtue) qui peuvent lancer des applications diff&#233;rentes mais aussi des syst&#232;me: *Oui mais jusqu'&#224; 16 bureaux !*
- le regroupement des applications Mail, Carnet d'Adresse, iCal, et iChat en une seule: *Pas vu pass&#233;*
- une vitesse globale am&#233;lior&#233; de 35 &#224; 40&#37; (particuli&#232;rement sur Intel): T*out a fait d'accord !*
- la disparition de Sherlock (int&#233;gr&#233; dans les widgets): Oui
- un version enti&#232;rement r&#233;&#233;crite de Spotlight: *morf, je dirai que non, mais les dossiers intelligents sont l&#224;..*


----------



## ppscouby (8 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

je me souviens qu'apple avait dit que Frontrow serait pour tout ordi compatible Leopard. Qu'en est il sur la beat de Leo ???
Il m'a fallu passer par le hack d'escobar pour l'installer sur mon Imac G5 revB sur Tiger, et devant les quelques soucis d'installation (disparition des menus etc...), j'aimerai en passant à Leopard ne pas avoir à revivre cela...
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> - un dock assez différent (avec notamment une possibilité pour un multidock): *Morf, semi...*


c'est vrai ! à part les stacks, les seules choses qui changent dans ce dock sont la loupiote bleue (nulle), le fond et le reflet....


----------



## Frodon (8 Juillet 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> - le regroupement des applications Mail, Carnet d'Adresse, iCal, et iChat en une seule: *Pas vu passé*



En fait ca a été plus ou moins regroupé dans Leopard, du moins Mail et iCal. En effet, comme l'a présenté Steve Jobs, il est maintenant possible de faire des note et des tâches directement dans Mail, et elles se retrouvent alors également dans iCal.



> - un version entièrement réécrite de Spotlight: *morf, je dirai que non, mais les dossiers intelligents sont là..*



A ce que j'ai lu sur les review, Spotlight serait bien plus performant dans Leopard, donc il n'a certainement pas été entièrement réécrit (faut pas exagéré, il est pas si pourri que ca), mais optimisé oui visiblement.


----------



## DrFatalis (9 Juillet 2007)

"Ca ne vous ennuie pas de me dire quelle est la date prévue pour la sortie de Leopard ?"
Ben, Juin 2007  

Si j'ai bien compris, Leopard fonctionne très bien sous les processeurs PPC (ouf, j'avais peur d'une version intel only) mais, quelle surprise, quasiment aucune appli PPC ne fonctionne avec Leopard (donc, j'ai du mal a voir l'intérêt de leopard sur un PPC)

Bon, tout cela n'est q'une version beta, mais elle semble, à vous lire, loin encore de la maturité (en particulier pour ne pas exiger une refonte de tous le parc logiciel de tiger pour migrer sous leopard).
Les delais seont ils tebnus ? Comment Steve a t"il pu croire que tout cela serait dispo en Juin ? Sera t'il prêt pour Halloween ? (je vois d'ici la pub dantesque... l'effet halo.. win !)

Vera t"on des mac user faire la queue pour leur copie de Leopard (j'en doute,mais alors très fortement...) Les media vont ils s'y interesser (à part 20s dans 8fi sur direct8?)?

Vraiment, comme le predisait Stevie le grand gourou, nous vivons une "année du mac" formidable....


----------



## nicolasf (9 Juillet 2007)

J'espère qu'ils tiendront leurs délais. Si j'ai attendu octobre pour rien, ça va m'énerver je sens. Bon en même temps, si j'ai été capable d'attendre jusque là, je pourrai bien attendre Noël ou plus...  

Finalement, il va avoir bien servi cet iBook !


----------



## Galphanet (9 Juillet 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> "Ca ne vous ennuie pas de me dire quelle est la date prévue pour la sortie de Leopard ?"
> Ben, Juin 2007
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, Leopard fonctionne très bien sous les processeurs PPC (ouf, j'avais peur d'une version intel only) mais, quelle surprise, quasiment aucune appli PPC ne fonctionne avec Leopard (donc, j'ai du mal a voir l'intérêt de leopard sur un PPC)
> ...



J'ai testé sur une machine Intel, donc c'est Rosetta qui semble avoir des problèmes.
Mais d'autres ont testés sur des PPC config minimale.


----------



## divoli (9 Juillet 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> &#199;a peut varier d'une machine &#224; l'autre, je n'ai pas ces probl&#232;mes d'airport. Il est &#233;vident que ces bugs seront r&#233;solus, je rappelle que c'est une b&#234;ta pr&#233;view pour montrer les possibilit&#233;s et pour initier les d&#233;veloppeurs aux nouvelles technologies qu'introduit l&#233;opard. Ne faites pas paniquer les futurs switchers pour rien, vous connaissez le s&#233;rieux d'apple tout ira bien. Ce serait bien si vous pouviez parler des fonctions plut&#244;t que de clamer haut et fort que vous avez la b&#234;ta



Absolument, tu as parfaitement raison de le rappeler. A la lecture de certains posts, on peut avoir l'impression que c'est un OS d&#233;j&#224; commercialis&#233; que l'on est entrain de juger.

Leopard est encore en phase de test, de nombreuses corrections ont encore le temps d'&#234;tre apport&#233;es, et les d&#233;veloppeurs d'applications tierces doivent encore mettre &#224; jour leurs propres logiciels. Aucune raison de psychoter, ou d'avoir des raisonnements d&#233;faitistes...


----------



## huexley (9 Juillet 2007)

Anecdote, je suis le technicien Apple dans une grande manifestation avec un bon parc de Mac installé, une personne vient me voir parcequ'elle a des problèmes depuis qu'elle a fait la mise à jour en Leopard  ( plus de Mail etc)

*drole*


----------



## jem25 (9 Juillet 2007)

je suis sur powerbook j'ai installé leopard sur un dd externe hidtoire de voir comment il est et front trow c'est bien installé


----------



## huexley (9 Juillet 2007)

jem25 a dit:


> je suis sur powerbook j'ai installé leopard sur un dd externe hidtoire de voir comment il est et front trow c'est bien installé



 Ca va finir par couper


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (9 Juillet 2007)

il y a d&#233;cid&#233;ment beaucoup de d&#233;veloppeurs chez Apple... on dirait m&#234;me que la plupart de ceux-ci sont fran&#231;ais (francophones) &#224; voir le nombre de personnes qui ont install&#233; le f&#233;lin sur leur machine et qui s&#233;vissent sur ce forum!


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juillet 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> il y a d&#233;cid&#233;ment beaucoup de d&#233;veloppeurs chez Apple... on dirait m&#234;me que la plupart de ceux-ci sont fran&#231;ais (francophones) &#224; voir le nombre de personnes qui ont install&#233; le f&#233;lin sur leur machine et qui s&#233;vissent sur ce forum!


Moi j'en connais un qui a 19 ans ...










... et c'est pas moi (de toute fa&#231;on j'ai pas 19 ans...)


----------



## divoli (9 Juillet 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> il y a décidément beaucoup de développeurs chez Apple... on dirait même que la plupart de ceux-ci sont français (francophones) à voir le nombre de personnes qui ont installé le félin sur leur machine et qui sévissent sur ce forum!



On devrait comptabiliser les utilisateurs qui ne sont pas développeurs, ça ira plus vite...


----------



## Galphanet (9 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Ca va finir par couper&#8230;



Non, il est quand m&#234;me pas si bugg&#233; que ca...

Comme le dit divoli, il est tr&#232;s important de garder &#224; l'esprit que c'est une preview non-fonctionnelle, donc juste pour rendre les applis compatibles avec les nouvelles fonctions, d&#233;couvrir les 290 autre nouveaut&#233;s, etc..

Mais en aucun cas c'est &#224; utiliser "en production" et c'est encore moins l'occasion de se faire une id&#233;e de Mac OS X...
Quoique, m&#234;me dans cet &#233;tat il fait concurrence &#224; Vista cot&#233; stabilit&#233; 

OK, je sors :love: 

Par contre, il y a quand m&#234;me une question que je me pose: Sur le site d'Apple, ils disent "La mise &#224; jour la plus importante depuis la sortie de Mac OS X" mais franchement je vois pas r&#233;ellement quelles sont les &#233;l&#233;ments si importants pour l'utilisateur final (a part des petits effets graphiques partout)

Pour les d&#233;veloppeurs c'est autre chose, surtout POSIX   On va enfin pouvoir compiler correctement les applis UNIX.
Mais ca, l'utilisateur final, il s'en fout..(et c'est dommage !)


----------



## divoli (9 Juillet 2007)

Bah c'est du marketing. Apple sort à chaque fois une formule dans le genre...


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2007)

retenons quand m&#234;me pour l'utilisateur lambda :
- time machine qui qu'on en dise peut &#234;tre une s&#233;rieuse roue de secours
- le partage de documents en r&#233;seau facilit&#233;

pour le reste je n'ai pas acc&#232;s &#224; la b&#233;ta donc je ne suis pas en mesure d'en parler.
mais ces deux seuls points sont des &#233;l&#233;ments ind&#233;niablement utiles au quotidien.

apr&#232;s, si mail progresse (et se d&#233;partit de ses probl&#232;mes d'encodage), si spotlight s'affine, alors oui l'exp&#233;rience utilisateur en sera am&#233;lior&#233;e.

je reste confiant.


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> retenons quand m&#234;me pour l'utilisateur lambda :
> - time machine qui qu'on en dise peut &#234;tre une s&#233;rieuse roue de secours
> - le partage de documents en r&#233;seau facilit&#233;
> 
> ...


Pour Time Machine je suis d'accord, mais pour le partage des documents en r&#233;seau, Apple a vraiment r&#233;ussi &#224; faire plus simple que maintenant ??

Parce que franchement, entre Mac c'est d&#233;j&#224; super simple et entre Mac et PC ou PC et PC*, ben c'est simple aussi, mais &#231;a marche pas souvent du c&#244;t&#233; windows (xp ou vista), et &#231;a Apple ne peut rien y changer.


*en fait quand je dis PC c'est windows, parce que sous linux j'ai jamais essay&#233; &#231;a.


----------



## Warflo (9 Juillet 2007)

Actuellement le partage de fichier apple (afp, ftp, samba) par le finder est assez lent est plantogène...
Il parait que cela s'améliore dans Leopard.


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2007)

oh&#8230; je ne faisais r&#233;f&#233;rence qu'&#224; &#231;a :

http://www.thinksecret.com/archives/leopard9a466/source/picture21.html


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> oh&#8230; je ne faisais r&#233;f&#233;rence qu'&#224; &#231;a :
> 
> http://www.thinksecret.com/archives/leopard9a466/source/picture21.html


Effectivement &#231;a &#224; l'air encore plus simple  !!

@Warflo: tu trouve le partage de fichier mac plantog&#232;ne ?? j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec et c'est m&#234;me plut&#244;t rapide en wifi avec des mac s&#233;par&#233; par plusieurs murs


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Juillet 2007)

QuickLook est &#233;galement une sacr&#233;e avanc&#233;e au niveau utilisateur,

et puis CoreAnimation va permettre aux d&#233;veloppeurs des applis hachement zolies :love: mais l'utilisateur final il ne saura pas qu'il y a CoreAnimation derri&#232;re...


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Pour les développeurs c'est autre chose, surtout POSIX   On va enfin pouvoir compiler correctement les applis UNIX.
> Mais ca, l'utilisateur final, il s'en fout..(et c'est dommage !)



L'utilisateur s'en fiche peut être au niveau technique, mais pas au niveau résultat. L'utilisateur n'as pas besoin de savoir ce qu'il y a sous le capot pour apprécier la machine, et c'est ça aussi Mac OS.


----------



## xanderonline (9 Juillet 2007)

quicklook c un peu de la merdas, quel interet d'appuyer sur un bouton pour prévisualiser ses documents ? Qui peut me donner linteret surtout avec le type de format lu par quicklook, un fichier a ouvrir prend 2 secondes...  N'aurait il pas ete plus judicieux davoir un quicklook sensitif, on laisse longtemps la souris sur un doc puis une pop up souvre... C mieux non ?


----------



## flotow (9 Juillet 2007)

xanderonline a dit:


> quicklook c un peu de la merdas, quel interet d'appuyer sur un bouton pour prévisualiser ses documents ? Qui peut me donner linteret surtout avec le type de format lu par quicklook, un fichier a ouvrir prend 2 secondes...  N'aurait il pas ete plus judicieux davoir un quicklook sensitif, on laisse longtemps la souris sur un doc puis une pop up souvre... C mieux non ?



bah non, QL, ca genere des apercus, et ca les lits... c'est comme command+I sur un psd de 700Mo... c'est plus rapide que de lancer photoshop.. bah la, c'est pareil, et pour tout 
Tu as quoi comme fichier pour que ca ne prenne que 2 secs? text edit? un gif animé? chez moi, ca mouline quand meme (disons, 10 secs ~) et je doit alelr piocher dans un dossier pour ouvrir un autre doc, alors que avec QL, c'est droite gauche pour naviguer


----------



## tipouic (9 Juillet 2007)

j'ai une question bete (vraiment), ce gentil leopard ne fonctionnera avec les G4 ou qu 'avec les macbook, mac pro?


----------



## flotow (9 Juillet 2007)

tipouic a dit:


> j'ai une question bete (vraiment), ce gentil leopard ne fonctionnera avec les G4 ou qu 'avec les macbook, mac pro?



Leopard fonctionnera sur G4, G5, et Intel. Quand aux performances... ca sera en fonction de l'age de la machine 
D'ailleur, pour la premiere fois dans le monde de l'informatique, les G4 seront plus rapide que les G5 qui seront plus rapide que les Intel


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> D'ailleur, pour la premiere fois dans le monde de l'informatique, les G4 seront plus rapide que les G5 qui seront plus rapide que les Intel



oui bien sûr

encore une chance qu'il ne tourne pas sur G3


----------



## Freelancer (9 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> D'ailleurs, pour la premi&#232;re fois dans le monde de l'informatique, les G4 seront plus rapides que les G5 qui seront plus rapides que les Intel


heu, c'est du second degr&#233;? :mouais:


----------



## divoli (9 Juillet 2007)

Non, c'est une bonne murge...


----------



## Warflo (9 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> @Warflo: tu trouve le partage de fichier mac plantogène ?? j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec et c'est même plutôt rapide en wifi avec des mac séparé par plusieurs murs


Personnellement, le partage de fichiers mac entre un iMac et un iBook en Wifi ralentit considérablement le FInder, et plante si par exemple je mets l'iBook en veille alors que l'iMac est toujours connecté ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

xanderonline a dit:


> quicklook c un peu de la merdas, quel interet d'appuyer sur un bouton pour prévisualiser ses documents ? Qui peut me donner linteret surtout avec le type de format lu par quicklook, un fichier a ouvrir prend 2 secondes...  N'aurait il pas ete plus judicieux davoir un quicklook sensitif, on laisse longtemps la souris sur un doc puis une pop up souvre... C mieux non ?



moi je trouve ça très pratique pour les fichiers audios... Maintenant quand je veux pas qu'ils soient dans itunes, je faisais click droit>ouvrir avec>quicktime... Dans léopard on fera quick look


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2007)

c'est vrai que &#231;a change tout&#8230; :mouais:


Ah tiens, Warflo cite un probl&#232;me important :  cette roue qui tourne tourne lorsqu'un volume r&#233;seau est "absent"

Il y a du mieux ?


----------



## trevise (10 Juillet 2007)

jem25 a dit:


> je suis sur powerbook j'ai installé leopard sur un dd externe hidtoire de voir comment il est et front trow c'est bien installé



Tu veux dire qu'avec Leo, même ceux qui n'ont pas de mac à télécommande auront frontrow ? Ce serait une très bonne nouvelle et ça me donne encore plus envie de passer sur leo.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

ouioui, pour lancer front row il suffit de faire &#63743;+esc



starmac a dit:


> c'est vrai que &#231;a change tout&#8230; :mouais:



C'est vrai que vu comme &#231;a XD Mais &#224; la longue c'est tr&#232;s pratique


----------



## Galphanet (10 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> c'est vrai que ça change tout :mouais:
> 
> 
> Ah tiens, Warflo cite un problème important :  cette roue qui tourne tourne lorsqu'un volume réseau est "absent"
> ...



Quand je l'ai testé, j'ai pas eu ce problème, le volume réseau a disparu de suite du Finder...

Pour QuickLook, c'est dans le genre "Aperçu" mais pour tous les documents et c'est trèèèèès pratique !

*xanderonline *serail-il un troll bien poilu ?


----------



## iota (10 Juillet 2007)

Salut.



xanderonline a dit:


> quicklook c un peu de la merdas, quel interet d'appuyer sur un bouton pour pr&#233;visualiser ses documents ? Qui peut me donner linteret surtout avec le type de format lu par quicklook, un fichier a ouvrir prend 2 secondes...  N'aurait il pas ete plus judicieux davoir un quicklook sensitif, on laisse longtemps la souris sur un doc puis une pop up souvre... C mieux non ?


Consulter un fichier Word ou Excel en lecture sans pour autant avoir la suite office install&#233;e.
Retrouver en un seul coup d'oeil un document (quelque soit son type) dans un r&#233;pertoire avec le mode CoverFlow.
Ne pas avoir, justement, &#224; lancer une application lourde juste pour savoir ce que contient un document.
Etc...

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Consulter un fichier Word ou Excel en lecture sans pour autant avoir la suite office installée.
> Retrouver en un seul coup d'oeil un document (quelque soit son type) dans un répertoire avec le mode CoverFlow.
> ...


Exactement, et d'ailleurs quicklook pour regarder un film c'est très pratique mais un peu moins fluide que quicktime....
C'était pour l'info


----------



## kisco (10 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Exactement, et d'ailleurs quicklook pour regarder un film c'est très pratique mais un peu moins fluide que quicktime....
> C'était pour l'info


est-ce que dans Quicklook il y a un moyen rapide d'ouvrir le fichier dans l'application par défaut ?
tu vois ce que je veux dire? au lieu de fermer QL et de double-cliquer sur le fichier, un bouton dans QL ferait l'affaire. ça existe?


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Juillet 2007)

QuickLook n'est pas une appli, il n'y a donc aucun bouton...
En toute logique, pomme+O devrait marcher, un d&#233;veloppeur veut-il bien tester cela?


----------



## kisco (10 Juillet 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> QuickLook n'est pas une appli, il n'y a donc aucun bouton...
> En toute logique, pomme+O devrait marcher, un développeur veut-il bien tester cela?


bah sur la vidéo d'apple, quand on QL une image, il y a bien un bouton pour ajouter l'image à la photothèque iPhoto.
Et un bouton play/pause pour les films.

enfin bon c'est pas très important mais j'y ai pensé lorsqu'il a dit que les films étaient moins fluides dans QL que dans QT, ce qui est dommage


----------



## brome (10 Juillet 2007)

kisco a dit:


> tu vois ce que je veux dire? au lieu de fermer QL et de double-cliquer sur le fichier, un bouton dans QL ferait l'affaire. ça existe?



Il suffit de double-cliquer à l'intérieur de la fenêtre QuickLook.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

brome a dit:


> Il suffit de double-cliquer à l'intérieur de la fenêtre QuickLook.



oui.



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> QuickLook n'est pas une appli, il n'y a donc aucun bouton...


Sisi il y a des boutons... Comme plein écran, les boutons pour faire défiler les photos quand on en ouvre plusieurs, pour faire pause ou lecture ^^


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Juillet 2007)

Ce que je voulais dire c'est un peu comme la fonction diaporama incluse dans le finder sous Tiger.


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juillet 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ce que je voulais dire c'est un peu comme la fonction diaporama incluse dans le finder sous Tiger.


D'ailleurs j'esp&#232;re que QuickLook fera sauter la limitation &#224; 99 images/photos pour les diaporama du Finder.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

oui mais pas forc&#233;ment en plein &#233;cran, et compatible tous les documents


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Juillet 2007)

Comme tu es d&#233;veloppeur,  tu dois savoir que pour les documents non-compatibles pour l'instant avec QL, il est possible de d&#233;velopper des plugins


----------



## greggorynque (10 Juillet 2007)

Pour revenir au sujet, est ce qu'il est possible d'une manipulation simple d'ouvrir tous les fichiers jpeg d'un dossier (par exemple) avec apercu ou QW ???

Et l'ordre des pages est il ENFIN respect&#233; ???

Ou sinon quand on ouvre un seul JPEG dans parcu, peut il ouvrir automatiquemet tous les autres du dossier a la mani&#232;ere de l'apercu de windows, je trouve que c'est un GROS manque.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

pour tout ouvrir d'un coup faut faire &#63743;A, quicklook...
Ordre des pages je n'en sais rien...
Aper&#231;u je n'en sais rien non plus


----------



## greggorynque (10 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> pour tout ouvrir d'un coup faut faire &#63743;A, quicklook...
> Ordre des pages je n'en sais rien...
> Aperçu je n'en sais rien non plus



Pas la peine de répondre alors :rateau:

Non pomme A je n'aime pas car si il y a autre chose que les images dans le dossier (genre les fichiers tumb de windows) ca les ouvre aussi......


----------



## huexley (13 Juillet 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pas la peine de répondre alors :rateau:
> 
> Non pomme A je n'aime pas car si il y a autre chose que les images dans le dossier (genre les fichiers tumb de windows) ca les ouvre aussi......



Nos chers et nombreux membres ADC Premium (  ) peuvent-ils nous faire un retour sur le "resolution indépendance" annoncé par Apple (une sortie sur une TV full hd par exemple) merci


----------



## Bassman (13 Juillet 2007)

Ah ! Paulo, une question pour toi !


----------



## Freelancer (13 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Nos chers et nombreux membres ADC Premium (  ) peuvent-ils nous faire un retour sur le "resolution ind&#233;pendance" annonc&#233; par Apple (une sortie sur une TV full hd par exemple) merci



Apple &#224; sugg&#233;r&#233; aux d&#233;veloppeurs d'&#234;tre pr&#234;ts pour 2008 pour l'ind&#233;pendance vis &#224; vis de la r&#233;solution. Au cas o&#249;... (pour des Apple Cinema Display HD ou des iMac HD?)


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2007)

au risque de para&#238;tre b&#234;te (mais je ne dois pas &#234;tre le seul&#8230; si ?)

ACD ? kesako ?

Edit : ACD -> Apple Cinema Display&#8230;

Edit bis : Pas le temps de faire ma recherche que tu corriges ton post Freelancer


----------



## brome (14 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Nos chers et nombreux membres ADC Premium (  ) peuvent-ils nous faire un retour sur le "resolution indépendance" annoncé par Apple (une sortie sur une TV full hd par exemple) merci


Si tu parles de "resolution independence", tu peux voir une démo à la quatorzième minute de cette vidéo.

En pratique, si on accroit la résolution en points par pouce artificiellement (il y a un petit utilitaire pour ça dans les dev tools, dans Tiger aussi d'ailleurs), la taille des fenêtres en pixels augmente d'autant. Mais la différence avec Tiger, c'est que dans Leopard, ça ne provoque plus d'effet de crénelage dégoûtant sur les gadgets de fenêtre.


----------



## huexley (14 Juillet 2007)

brome a dit:


> Si tu parles de "resolution independence", tu peux voir une démo à la quatorzième minute de cette vidéo.
> 
> En pratique, si on accroit la résolution en points par pouce artificiellement (il y a un petit utilitaire pour ça dans les dev tools, dans Tiger aussi d'ailleurs), la taille des fenêtres en pixels augmente d'autant. Mais la différence avec Tiger, c'est que dans Leopard, ça ne provoque plus d'effet de crénelage dégoûtant sur les gadgets de fenêtre.



 Merci


----------



## xanderonline (15 Juillet 2007)

Bijour,


Est-ce qu'igrabnews marche avec la derniere beta de Leopard ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## tweek (15 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> au risque de paraître bête (mais je ne dois pas être le seul si ?)
> 
> ACD ? kesako ?
> 
> ...



ADC - Apple Developer Connection.

Ressources pour le développement sous Mac OS X, téléchargesments, fiches d'aides news etc...


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Juillet 2007)

tweek a dit:


> ADC - Apple Developer Connection.
> 
> Ressources pour le développement sous Mac OS X, téléchargesments, fiches d'aides news etc...


Ouh le floodeur !!

C'est obliger que t'ai fait expr&#232;s l&#224; parce que ne pas avoir compris que le probl&#232;me d'incompr&#233;hension est r&#233;solu ET confondre ADC et ACD 


Mais c'est bien tent&#233;


----------



## abou (20 Juillet 2007)

Une autre fonctionnalité fort pratique proposée lors de l'installation et via l'utilitaire de disque je crois, c'est de protéger son mac contre un démarrage sur un CD bootable !

Ou je me trompe ?


----------



## huexley (20 Juillet 2007)

abou a dit:


> Une autre fonctionnalité fort pratique proposée lors de l'installation et via l'utilitaire de disque je crois, c'est de protéger son mac contre un démarrage sur un CD bootable !
> 
> Ou je me trompe ?




On va bien se marrer au SAV


----------



## PommeQ (20 Juillet 2007)

Le mac jetable ! c'est une belle nouveauté !

:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2007)

abou a dit:


> Une autre fonctionnalité fort pratique proposée lors de l'installation et via l'utilitaire de disque je crois, c'est de protéger son mac contre un démarrage sur un CD bootable !
> 
> Ou je me trompe ?


Vachement utile ça. On ne sait jamais : une fausse manipulation est si vite arrivée.


----------



## tweek (21 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Mais c'est bien tenté




Bah quoi ? on sait jamais, hein!


----------



## flotow (21 Juillet 2007)

abou a dit:


> Une autre fonctionnalité fort pratique proposée lors de l'installation et via l'utilitaire de disque je crois, c'est de protéger son mac contre un démarrage sur un CD bootable !
> 
> Ou je me trompe ?



J'ai un macbook pro, sous 10.4.9, j'ai jamais installé Leopard... et... je bloque les demarrages autre que le demarrage demandé (systeme dans ce cas)
tout ca avec du matos Apple :king:
envoi un mail a la veille securitaire de MacOS, tu auras ta reponse en moins de 20minutes (garantie)


----------



## frolick10 (21 Juillet 2007)

Sans time machine, est ce qu'il y a un autre moyen de restaurer  un objet de la corbeille, afin qu'il retrouve sa place d'origine? (comme dans windows)


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Juillet 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Sans time machine, est ce qu'il y a un autre moyen de restaurer  un objet de la corbeille, afin qu'il retrouve sa place d'origine? (comme dans windows)


 Peux-tu expliciter un peu?


----------



## Freelancer (21 Juillet 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Peux-tu expliciter un peu?



sur windows, lorsque qu'on met un fichier à la corbeille, un click droit (fonction "Restaurer") sur ce fichier permet de le remettre à son emplacement d'origine.


----------



## frolick10 (21 Juillet 2007)

Freelancer a dit:


> sur windows, lorsque qu'on met un fichier à la corbeille, un click droit (fonction "Restaurer") sur ce fichier permet de le remettre à son emplacement d'origine.



voilà.... merci


----------



## huexley (21 Juillet 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> voilà.... merci



Pas vraiment de rapport avec Time Machine qui lui récupère des fichiers effacés


----------



## arcank (21 Juillet 2007)

Ben si, un peu quand m&#234;me vu que l'on garde une trace de l'emplacement ant&#233;rieur du fichier.


----------



## frolick10 (21 Juillet 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Ben si, un peu quand m&#234;me vu que l'on garde une trace de l'emplacement ant&#233;rieur du fichier.



Le comble serait justement de devoir effacer le fichier et utiliser time machine pour remettre le fichier plac&#233; dans la corbeille &#224; sa place initiale. :rateau:

C'est un manque dans Tiger/win qui a &#233;t&#233; discut&#233; dans certains fils, reste &#224; savoir si Leopard &#224; corrig&#233; cela...


----------



## huexley (21 Juillet 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Le comble serait justement de devoir effacer le fichier et utiliser time machine pour remettre le fichier placé dans la corbeille à sa place initiale. :rateau:
> 
> C'est un manque dans Tiger/win qui a été discuté dans certains fils, reste à savoir si Leopard à corrigé cela...




Pas dans la 466 Ni de couper dans le Finder  Mais la c'est vraiment de la flemmardise à l'extrême


----------



## frolick10 (21 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Pas dans la 466



ok... si c'est pas fait dans la béta, je pense pas que cela soit dans la version finale... 



huexley a dit:


> Ni de couper dans le Finder  Mais la c'est vraiment de la flemmardise à l'extrême



... pour apple...  (de pas l'avoir fait):rateau:


----------



## Galphanet (21 Juillet 2007)

abou a dit:


> Une autre fonctionnalité fort pratique proposée lors de l'installation et via l'utilitaire de disque je crois, c'est de protéger son mac contre un démarrage sur un CD bootable !
> 
> Ou je me trompe ?



Déjà disponible sur 10.4: Protection par mot de passe de l'EFI (pour les mac intels)


----------



## Anthony (22 Juillet 2007)

A propos de Corbeille, j'ai remarqué qu'on avait de sacrés problèmes de i-node sur cette build 466.

Je m'explique : la corbeille ne se vide pas (sur root, mais pas sur les autres comptes, sur tous les volumes, internes comme externes, USB comme FW), provoquant un plantage du Finder. La commande sudo rm -rf vide la corbeille, qui alors fonctionne différemment (lorsque vous supprimez un fichier, il ne passe pas par la corbeille, mai est directement supprimé), avant de planter à nouveau.

Bien sûr, nous avons réinstallé Léopard plusieurs fois, nous avons fais des réparations de disque et j'en passe... Le problème persiste, et ce sur toutes les machines que nous avons à disposition (deux MacBook, un MacBook Pro).
   

Mais pour le reste, Léopard fonctionne à merveille (sauf quelques applications qui ont besoin de composants visiblememtn déplacés voire absents) et s'annonce comme une merveille ;-)


----------



## Benj2 (25 Juillet 2007)

Leopard integre il une fonction pour baisser fortement luminosité/contrat de l'ecran par software, pour eviter d'avoi recours à un logiciel tiers ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2007)

Je ne saisis pas bien ta question. :hein:

Peux-tu &#234;tre plus pr&#233;cis, voire citer les logiciels tiers auxquels tu fais r&#233;f&#233;rence?


----------



## Galphanet (25 Juillet 2007)

Benj2 a dit:


> Leopard integre il une fonction pour baisser fortement luminosité/contrat de l'ecran par software, pour eviter d'avoi recours à un logiciel tiers ?



Non

(il pense à shade par exemple sur les imac 24'')


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2007)

Toujours pas de news sur la nouvelle build qui est sortie cette semaine  ?


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2007)

Ben elle a un peu chang&#233; par rapport &#224; la pr&#233;c&#233;dente sans r&#233;volutionner les fondamentaux


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Juillet 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben elle a un peu chang&#233; par rapport &#224; la pr&#233;c&#233;dente sans r&#233;volutionner les fondamentaux


Oui, avec quelques corrections de bugs, et du coup elle est un peu plus stable. On sent qu'on est d&#233;j&#224; plus proche de la build finale


----------



## Anthony (27 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Oui, avec quelques corrections de bugs, et du coup elle est un peu plus stable. On sent qu'on est d&#233;j&#224; plus proche de la build finale



Je plussoie : nos probl&#232;mes d'inode sont enfin r&#233;solus, en tout cas chez mon ami d&#233;v aux USA qui a la chance de d&#233;j&#224; avoir cette build =D. De plus, PhotoBooth est enfin stable, et iChat devient expoitable, mais il y aurait d'autres bugs, inconnus dans a pr&#233;c&#233;dente build On va toujours pas pouvoir commencer les choses s&#233;rieuses, et coder...


----------



## huexley (27 Juillet 2007)

Une gallerie de nouveautés de la build chez ThinkSecret.

En en voyant la path bar je me dit **enfin**  Dans la 10.6 on aura le "couper" dans le Finder


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2007)

J'aime bien le nouveau look du séparateur dans le Dock.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'aime bien le nouveau look du séparateur dans le Dock.



Dans les fenêtres, on avait déjà les feux tricolores, maintenant dans le dock, on a le passage piétons.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Une gallerie de nouveautés de la build chez ThinkSecret.
> 
> En en voyant la path bar je me dit **enfin**  Dans la 10.6 on aura le "couper" dans le Finder


Bah on aura déjà la possibilité de ne _plus_ renommer la maison en 10.5, c'est pas un feature ça ?


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2007)

Tiens, y'a toujours les points bleu :!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Dans les fen&#234;tres, on avait d&#233;j&#224; les feux tricolores, maintenant dans le dock, on a le passage pi&#233;tons.


Tu oublies le sens interdit qu'on a actuellement dans le gestionnaire de widgets. 

Avec Mac OS X, r&#233;vise ton code de la route (fonction cach&#233;e).


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Une gallerie de nouveautés de la build chez ThinkSecret.
> 
> En en voyant la path bar je me dit **enfin**  Dans la 10.6 on aura le "couper" dans le Finder



Oui c'est une vraie plaie de ne pas avoir de "couper"


----------



## iota (28 Juillet 2007)

Salut.



DarKOrange a dit:


> Oui c'est une vraie plaie de ne pas avoir de "couper"


En glissant/déposant (en enfonçant la touche pomme si nécessaire).

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2007)

On a d&#233;j&#224; assez de probl&#232;mes avec les membres qui stocks leur documents importants dans la corbeille et qui la vide pour en plus se taper ceux qui merderont en coupant deux fois de suite.


----------



## huexley (28 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> On a déjà assez de problèmes avec les membres qui stocks leur documents importants dans la corbeille et qui la vide pour en plus se taper ceux qui merderont en coupant deux fois de suite.



sauf erreur un 2e couper annule le premier ;-)


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> sauf erreur un 2e couper annule le premier ;-)



dans le code de la route, couper la ligne blanche, meme une deuxieme fois, n'annule pas la premiere 
et couper dans la plupart des logiciels, ca ne retablie pas le coupage precedent si pas coll&#233;, ca le supprime (ex. Photoshop/FCP)


----------



## brome (28 Juillet 2007)

Oui mais pas dans un explorateur de fichiers.


----------



## frolick10 (28 Juillet 2007)

Est ce que la gestion des sessions multiples des gravures cd et dvd du finder est désormais présente?


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Juillet 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> En glissant/d&#233;posant (en enfon&#231;ant la touche pomme si n&#233;cessaire).
> 
> ...



Je connais merci  mais on a pas toujours envie de faire du glisser/d&#233;poser ne serait-ce quand on ne sait pas trop au d&#233;part ou on va d&#233;poser &#231;a peut vite devenir lourd...


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2007)

Salut,
j'ai quelques questions pour ceux qui testent Leopard. D&#233;sol&#233; si elles ont d&#233;j&#224; re&#231;u une r&#233;ponse, mais le sujet &#233;tant un peu long, j'ai juste parcouru les derni&#232;res pages.

Quelle est la version de Java install&#233;e ("java -version" dans le terminal) ?
Est-ce qu'on peut enfin d&#233;filer avec la molette pendant un glisser d&#233;poser ? Je m'explique: si on veut faire un glisser d&#233;poser vers un &#233;l&#233;ment de la m&#234;me fen&#234;tre, mais qui n'est pas visible (trop bas), la molette ne fonctionne pas et on doit descendre le curseur plus bas que la fen&#234;tre pour faire d&#233;filer vers le bas, et c'est lent.
Time machine: y a vraiment pas moyen de lui dire quoi sauvegarder ? Faut lui dire quoi _ne pas_ sauvegarder ?
Est-ce qu'on peut faire en sorte que l'ordi revienne automatiquement &#224; l'&#233;cran d'ouverture de session apr&#232;s un certain temps? &#192; l'heure actuelle on peut demander un mot de passe &#224; la sortie de l'&#233;conomiseur d'&#233;cran sauf que du coup on en a un aussi &#224; la sortie de veille, ce que je ne veux pas. Du coup, pouvoir arriver &#224; l'&#233;cran d'ouverture de session apr&#232;s un certain temps ce serait bien (c'est idiot en plus, il y a une option dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences s&#233;curit&#233;, mais uniquement pour fermer la session)
L'&#233;conomiseur qui fait style cam&#233;ra de surveillance, il prend des clich&#233;s &#224; intervalle r&#233;gulier ou au mouvement ?
Est-ce qu'on peut virer le clavier fran&#231;ais du menu de saisie ? J'utilise un clavier fran&#231;ais modifi&#233; mais je suis oblig&#233; de me coltiner l'original quand-m&#234;me dans le menu saisie. Et il n'y a rien de plus &#233;nervant que de se rendre compte qu'un logiciel est revenu &#224; la m&#233;thode originale (pas adapt&#233;e &#224; mon clavier de pc) sans rien me demander (iCal le fait syst&#233;matiquement  )
Depuis Tiger, si je *d&#233;place* (j'ai bien dit d&#233;place, c'est &#224; dire avec la touche Cmd enfonc&#233;e) un fichier d'une partition vers une autre, le dossier d'origine est consid&#233;r&#233; comme occup&#233;, et la corbeille aussi.  Plus moyen de supprimer (ou d&#233;placer sur une autre partition) un &#233;l&#233;ment de se dossier, et plus moyen non plus de vider la corbeille tant que le d&#233;placement n'est pas fini. Le bug est-il toujours pr&#233;sent ?
Est-ce que la fonction de zip du finder cr&#233;e toujours un dossier __MAC_OS_X dans le zip, dossier invisible qui fait planter certain logiciels de d&#233;compression sous Windows, et qui m&#234;me s'il ne les fait pas planter extrait un dossier inutile pour les utilisateurs de PC
Les ic&#244;nes impossibles &#224; diff&#233;rencier, c'est une blague ?
Peut-on associer des raccourcis clavier aux &#233;l&#233;ments de menus &#224; droite de la barre des menus ?
Est-ce que les piles sont r&#233;serv&#233;es au Dock ou est-ce qu'on peut aussi en avoir dans le Finder ?
Comme frolick, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a du neuf au niveau de la fonction de gravure int&#233;gr&#233;e au Finder. En particulier: quand on fait glisser un dossier, il s'en cr&#233;e un alias. Du coup c'est soit on grave tout le dossier soit pas du tout. Ce serait bien mieux si on pouvait ensuite en double-cliquant sur cet alias choisir quels &#233;l&#233;ments de ce dossier seront grav&#233;s.
Y a-t-il un correcteur grammatical int&#233;gr&#233; au syst&#232;me ? Je demande parce que j'ai vu l'option dans la beta de Safari 3 pour Windows.
J'ai vu qu'il y avait du mieux dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de partage. Est-ce qu'on peut partager (sur le r&#233;seau) des dossiers &#224; tout le monde, sans mot de passe ?
Le syst&#232;me (applications comprises) est-il toujours aussi gourmand en RAM ? Exemple: avec trois fois rien d'ouvert (Safari, Mail, Finder, TextEdit, Smultron, Dashboard, QuickSilver et Last.fm) je suis &#224; 879 Mo de RAM utilis&#233;s (sur 1.5 Go). Et des fois &#231;a swappe alors que j'ai encore quelques centaines de Mo de RAM de libre 
&#192; l'heure actuelle on peut programmer l'allumage automatique soit en semaine, soit le week-end, soit tout le temps, soit un jour pr&#233;cis. J'aimerais bien pouvoir choisir des horaires diff&#233;rents en fonction du jour. Possible ou pas ?
La barre d'outils des pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes est-elle &#224; nouveau personnalisable ?
Vais m'arr&#234;ter l&#224; pour le moment. Merci d'avance pour vos r&#233;ponses


----------



## Galphanet (29 Juillet 2007)

Salut,
Personnellement je ne peux pas te répondre car tu poses des questions trop précises, tu verra tout ca quand tu l'aura acheté 

Par exemple pour la version de Java, cela peut très bien évolué entre la beta et la finale...
Les starcks ne sont que pour le dock.


----------



## lifenight (29 Juillet 2007)

Tout à fait, et le correcteur grammatical n'est pas encore opérant, tout du moins pour la version française, ce ne sont que des bêtas, attendons la version finale


----------



## Galphanet (30 Juillet 2007)

Petite indication de la version Java dans la build de vendredi:

```
java version "1.5.0_11"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_11-196)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_11-105, mixed mode, sharing)
```

Et le Carnet d'adresses gère mieux les SMS avec les téléphones mobiles...comme le N80 par exemple !


----------



## chounim (31 Juillet 2007)

WOP,

petite question:
la synchronisation de 2 ordinateurs via iSync au niveau mails, carnet d'adresses sera-t-elle possibe entre un Tiger et un L&#233;opard , par le bluetoof (sans .mac) ?
(savoir si j'attends de m'acheter un macbook ou iPhone, ou si j'prend tout de suite un ibook d'occaz...)


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2007)

chounim a dit:


> WOP,
> 
> petite question:
> la synchronisation de 2 ordinateurs via iSync au niveau mails, carnet d'adresses sera-t-elle possibe entre un Tiger et un Léopard , par le bluetoof (sans .mac) ?
> (savoir si j'attends de m'acheter un macbook ou iPhone, ou si j'prend tout de suite un ibook d'occaz...)


 
Par Bluetooth???? t'es fou toi! tu connais le débit du Bluetooth????

Bon maintenant la synchro entre Mail, Carnet d'adresse, iCal, bookmarks de Safari ... entre Panther et Tiger, même via .mac, est une vraie catastrophe (vu que les formats de fichiers de données ont été modifié lors du changement de versions). 

Donc j'imagine qu'il en sera de même entre Tiger et Leopard!


----------



## Galphanet (2 Août 2007)

SubVersion est géré en natif dans la 10.5 !
Par contre le firewall me déçoit..


----------



## richard-deux (3 Août 2007)

Une question existentielle pour moi: je voudrais savoir si dans Leopard il sera toujours possible de mettre les fichiers en couleurs à l'aide d'étiquette dans le Finder ?

Je me souviens que cette option était absente de Jaguar et j'utilise souvent cette fonction.

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2007)

D'apr&#232;s les screen shots dispo : oui.


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2007)

Elle est pr&#233;sente depuis Panther, pourquoi devrait-elle dispara&#238;tre?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2007)

Parce qu'elle a justement disparu entre OS9 et panther


----------



## MamaCass (3 Août 2007)

Tiens, comme on en parle, j'aimais beaucoup sous OS9, que ce soit le dossier qui change de couleurs et non pas le nom du dossier... Depuis Mac OS X, &#224; vrai dire je trouve &#231;a tr&#232;s laid  mais c'est vraiment pratique pour diff&#233;rencier les dossiers.

C'&#233;tait bien, c'&#233;tait chouette  tant pis...


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Parce qu'elle a justement disparu entre OS9 et panther



Il y avait beaucoup de choses qui ont disparu entre OS 9 et OS X. Certaines ne sont même toujours pas revenues comme les onglets.


----------



## Galphanet (3 Août 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Une question existentielle pour moi: je voudrais savoir si dans Leopard il sera toujours possible de mettre les fichiers en couleurs à l'aide d'étiquette dans le Finder ?
> 
> Je me souviens que cette option était absente de Jaguar et j'utilise souvent cette fonction.
> 
> Merci pour la réponse.



Oui c'est là et ca n'a pas du tout été changé depuis la 10.4 (pour l'instant)


----------



## richard-deux (3 Août 2007)

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Jndo (6 Août 2007)

Voici une gallerie de captures d'écran de la dernière build chez Word of Apple.

Il n'y a pas grand chose de nouveau malheureusement, les principaux éléments avaient été montrés par thinksecret.

En la regardant, je ne suis dit que c'est dommage que l'outil de capture dans Leopard ne place pas les images directement dans une stack, comme les documents téléchargés sur le web. On peut voir qu'au fur et à mesure qu'ils prenaient leur captures, le bureau devient très bordelique


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

Les stacks c'est tout dossier plac&#233; dans la partie droite du dock, donc suffit d'y rediriger les captures.


----------



## iota (6 Août 2007)

Salut.



Jndo a dit:


> Voici une gallerie de captures d'&#233;cran de la derni&#232;re build chez Word of Apple.


Un truc qui va plaire &#224; certains ici.

Il est possible d'indiquer dans les informations d'un r&#233;pertoire si il doit &#234;tre sauvegard&#233; ou non par Time Machine. 
Je pense que &#231;a va rassurer les personnes qui s'inqui&#233;taient sur le mode de configuration par d&#233;faut de Time Machine (par exclusion des dossier et non par inclusion).

@+
iota


----------



## da capo (6 Août 2007)

Il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas dans cette copie &#233;cran : deux cases &#224; cocher, l'une "Back Up This Item" l'autre "Exclude from Backup"

J'avoue ne pas saisir pourquoi.


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas dans cette copie &#233;cran : deux cases &#224; cocher, l'une "Back Up This Item" l'autre "Exclude from Backup"
> 
> J'avoue ne pas saisir pourquoi.


Cocher l'une doit s&#251;rement d&#233;cocher l'autre, et vice-versa. Ainsi l'action de Time Machine sur le dossier serait toujours indiqu&#233;e.


----------



## da capo (6 Août 2007)

Ca me semble un peu &#233;trange quand m&#234;me, car dans ce cas il y a les boutons d'option qui sont plus adapt&#233;s dans leur fonctionnement&#8230;
Il me semble &#233;trange que Apple aille utiliser des cases &#224; cocher "hors contexte".

Enfin, bref&#8230; on en saura plus bien &#224; temps.


----------



## iota (6 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Il me semble étrange que Apple aille utiliser des cases à cocher "hors contexte".


Je pense que c'est un bug et que les cases ne devraient pas être affichées en même temps.

Time Machine, dans sa version finale, proposera peut-être le choix entre "inclusion" ou "exclusion" des dossiers à sauvegarder. En fonction de ce choix, l'une des deux checkbox sera affichée.

@+
iota


----------



## PER180H (6 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Les stacks c'est tout dossier placé dans la partie droite du dock, donc suffit d'y rediriger les captures.



Zut... Mon dock est vertical, je me suis fait avoir :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2007)

PER180H a dit:


> Zut... Mon dock est vertical, je me suis fait avoir :rateau:


 
avec un dock vertical, tes piles vont se casser la figure!


----------



## Toumak (6 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> avec un dock vertical, tes piles vont se casser la figure!



ben ya pas de soucis car quand le dock n'est pas horizontal, on pas pas de zoli effet de stack de pise
et c'est bien dommage d'ailleurs

et pour rassurer tout le monde sur la question existentielle "est-il encore possible d'&#233;tiquetter un dossier avec une zolie couleur ?"
je vous r&#233;ponds OUI


----------



## Pitouthestar (9 Août 2007)

Petite question de ma part :

J'ai pu voir tourner la version WWDC de Leopard.
Le zoom CTRL+molette était désactivé... c'est un option à activer, ou alors le zoom a été supprimé ?


----------



## da capo (9 Août 2007)

Ecoute, chez moi &#231;a marche avec Tiger d&#233;j&#224;&#8230;


----------



## arcank (9 Août 2007)

C'est dans les prefs syst&#232;me (en tt cas dans Tiger) (onglet Trackpad sur un portable)


----------



## Galphanet (9 Août 2007)

Pitouthestar a dit:


> Petite question de ma part :
> 
> J'ai pu voir tourner la version WWDC de Leopard.
> Le zoom CTRL+molette &#233;tait d&#233;sactiv&#233;... c'est un option &#224; activer, ou alors le zoom a &#233;t&#233; supprim&#233; ?



Non, maintenant c'est Pomme (commande) + roulette

Et les scripts modems ont compl&#232;tement chang&#233;s, les anciens (10.4) ne sont plus exploitables...


----------



## Pitouthestar (9 Août 2007)

Ok, merci pour la r&#233;ponse.

C'est juste qu'en fait, sur mon MBP, &#231;a a toujours &#233;t&#233; activ&#233;, je n'avais donc jamais cherch&#233; &#224; voir si c'&#233;tait une option ou non


----------



## Poutchi (9 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Je pense que c'est un bug et que les cases ne devraient pas être affichées en même temps.
> 
> Time Machine, dans sa version finale, proposera peut-être le choix entre "inclusion" ou "exclusion" des dossiers à sauvegarder. En fonction de ce choix, l'une des deux checkbox sera affichée.
> 
> ...



Moi a mon avis c'est plus simple que ca:

TimeMachine proposera probablement 2 modes de sauvegarde (au moins):
1)Sauvegarder les éléments choisis uniquement (donc ceux dont on a coché la case "inclusion")
2)Tout sauvegarder (sauf ceux dont on a coché la case "exclusion")

CQFD


----------



## iota (9 Août 2007)

Salut.



Poutchi a dit:


> TimeMachine proposera probablement 2 modes de sauvegarde (au moins):
> 1)Sauvegarder les éléments choisis uniquement (donc ceux dont on a coché la case "inclusion")
> 2)Tout sauvegarder (sauf ceux dont on a coché la case "exclusion")


C'est ce que j'ai dit, mais en fonction du mode de choisi (1 ou 2), une seule des deux checkbox doit être affiché.

Afficher les deux simultanément n'a pas de sens.

@+
iota


----------



## tram (10 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous ! 

La seule raison qui pourrait me faire passer &#224; L&#233;opard est pour le moment le gain de vitesse gagn&#233;e par rapport &#224; Tiger. Malheureusement, Apple est assez avare de renseignements &#224; ce sujet, je pense que cela est due &#224; la difficult&#233; de jauger pr&#233;cis&#233;ment les gains avec des versions beta qui sont susceptibles de subir de grosses modifications jusqu'au dernier moment.

Toutefois connaitriez-vous des sites proposant dors et d&#233;j&#224; un appper&#231;u du gain de performance ?


----------



## kisco (10 Août 2007)

tram a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> La seule raison qui pourrait me faire passer à Léopard est pour le moment le gain de vitesse gagnée par rapport à Tiger. Malheureusement, Apple est assez avare de renseignements à ce sujet, je pense que cela est due à la difficulté de jauger précisément les gains avec des versions beta qui sont susceptibles de subir de grosses modifications jusqu'au dernier moment.
> Toutefois connaitriez-vous des sites proposant dors et déjà un appperçu du gain de performance ?


salut!
les beta ne sont pas encore complétement optimisées, c'est donc une mauvaise idée de comparer Tiger et Leopard béta en termes de performances.
Mais sur des points précis (Spotlight p.ex.), il paraît que Léopard tourne déjà très bien (= au moins aussi bien que Tiger), oui


----------



## doctor maybe (10 Août 2007)

je dirais meme que spotlight sur leopard fonctionne bien plus vite que sur tiger!!

le preuve avec cette video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_bKqIlrML4

Pour un site parlant de leopard il y a celui la: http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showforum=125


----------



## Toumak (11 Août 2007)

étant donné que je viens de crasher ma partition xp, il m'a fallu repasser par bootcamp pour en recréer une
mais je me suis aperçu que le bootcamp de leopard (la beta de la wwdc) n'était pas le même qu'on peut télécharger sur le site d'apple
on dirait qu'il ne procède pas de la même façon 
et le pire c'est que ça ne marche pas :rateau: 
une fois partitionné, je boot sur le cd d'xp, il copie les fichiers
ensuite il redémarre pour continuer l'installation et là BOOM, erreur de disque
à tous les coups

juste pour que vous sachiez qu'il y a encore un paquet de travail à faire
leopard n'est pas encore là


----------



## Toumak (12 Août 2007)

encore un petit probl&#232;me :
je viens de recevoir la nouvelle version d'ilife ('08 donc)
et je l'ai install&#233;e, sur mon macbook (tiger) et sur mon imac (leopard)
sur le macbook tout marche &#224; merveille
par contre sur leopard, tout marche sauf imovie
quand je le lance, il me demande d'installer quicktime 7.2 alors que c'est pr&#233;cis&#233;ment cette version qui est install&#233;e
mais ce quicktime n'est pas le m&#234;me que sur tiger, le probl&#232;me vient s&#251;rement de l&#224;


donc c'est pas encore au point ce nouvel imovie 
en passant, je viens de voir que d-vision 3 ne se lance pas sous leopard


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> donc c'est pas encore au point ce nouvel imovie
> en passant, je viens de voir que d-vision 3 ne se lance pas sous leopard



iMovie est au point, je te rappelle que L&#233;opard n'est pas encore sorti et que tu te sers l&#233;galement ou pas d'une version beta


----------



## Toumak (12 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> iMovie est au point, je te rappelle que L&#233;opard n'est pas encore sorti et que tu te sers l&#233;galement ou pas d'une version beta



je suis d'accord que leopard est encore une beta, mais imovie est sorti bien apr&#232;s les premi&#232;res beta, &#231;a parait logique qu'il l'aient test&#233; sur les derni&#232;res beta de leopard non ?!  

par contre ne me dis pas qu'imovie est au point, je dirais plut&#244;t le contraire en lisant tous les posts et articles qui en parlent


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je suis d'accord que leopard est encore une beta, mais imovie est sorti bien après les premières beta, ça parait logique qu'il l'aient testé sur les dernières beta de leopard non ?!
> 
> par contre ne me dis pas qu'imovie est au point, je dirais plutôt le contraire en lisant tous les posts et articles qui en parlent



Non la logique est de sortir une version qui fonctionne sur l'OS en cours de commercialisation puis de corriger les éventuels bugs avec la version à venir... Et je ne débatterai pas sur iMovie ce n'est le sujet de ce fil. Je l'ai depuis jeudi dernier, j'ai déjà monté 2 films, je les ai envoyés sur .Mac et tout s'est bien passé, fin du HS.


----------



## brome (13 Août 2007)

À mon humble avis, ce n'est pas iMovie qui ne fonctionne pas, c'est la beta de Leopard qui n'est pas encore prête à l'accueillir.

En effet, tant que la version finale (ou tout au moins gold ou RC) n'est pas là, on ne peut pas affirmer que telle application fonctionne ou pas "sous Leopard". Par exemple, certaines applications qui se lançaient correctement avec la build 9A466 ne se lancent plus avec la 9A499, et vice-versa. Mais en toute logique, la version finale devrait avoir une compatibilité maximale avec les applications tournant sous Tiger, y compris iLife 08.


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2007)

Oui, et d'ailleurs je vous rappelle que lors de la très récente keynote, iMovie (entre autres) a bel et bien été présenté sur Tiger (et non pas sur Leopard).

Ne mettons pas la charrue avant les boeufs...


----------



## doctor maybe (13 Août 2007)

C'est quoi ce truc? de la pub pour la Fnac ou un bon presage?

http://www.fnaclive.com/agenda?store=270   :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (13 Août 2007)

doctor maybe a dit:


> C'est quoi ce truc? de la pub pour la Fnac ou un bon presage?
> 
> http://www.fnaclive.com/agenda?store=270   :rateau:



un faux espoir à mon avis


----------



## MamaCass (13 Août 2007)

doctor maybe a dit:


> C'est quoi ce truc? de la pub pour la Fnac ou un bon presage?
> 
> http://www.fnaclive.com/agenda?store=270   :rateau:



(sous réserve de sa sortie mondiale)


----------



## doctor maybe (13 Août 2007)

Et si leopard ne sortait pas en septembre ils auraient le droit de le presenter avec l aide d'une beta?


----------



## chounim (14 Août 2007)

ce soir rumeur infondée comme quoi leopard sorirai le 31 aout :mac4ever




et des news de leopard pas trop mal du tout a premiere vue, par ici:9to5mac


----------



## Toumak (14 Août 2007)

une petite info &#224; propos de front row 2 :
quand on place un dossier video_ts d'un dvd dans le dossier s&#233;quence, front row le reconnait et l'ouvre d&#233;sormais dans le lecteur de dvd (dans front row biens&#251;r )  
ce qui n'est pas possible dans la version front row de tiger


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2007)

chounim a dit:


> ce soir rumeur infondée comme quoi leopard sortirai le 31 aout :mac4ever


 
La FNAC Valenciennes a publié un erratum précisant que Léopard sortia bien en octobre 2007 et pas avant!


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> une petite info à propos de front row 2 :
> quand on place un dossier video_ts d'un dvd dans le dossier séquence, front row le reconnait et l'ouvre désormais dans le lecteur de dvd (dans front row biensûr )
> ce qui n'est pas possible dans la version front row de tiger


 
Bonnne nouvelle! 
(je crois que je vais choisir l'option 1 To de disque dur, moi sur mon nouvel iMac....  )


----------



## frolick10 (14 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> une petite info &#224; propos de front row 2 :
> quand on place un dossier video_ts d'un dvd dans le dossier s&#233;quence, front row le reconnait et l'ouvre d&#233;sormais dans le lecteur de dvd (dans front row biens&#251;r )
> ce qui n'est pas possible dans la version front row de tiger



L&#233;opard d&#233;bride une fonction int&#233;gr&#233; a front row 2?!! 

Est ce qu'imovie 08 a des fonctions qui se r&#233;v&#232;le sous L&#233;opard?  :bebe:


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> L&#233;opard d&#233;bride une fonction int&#233;gr&#233; a front row 2?!!
> 
> Est ce qu'imovie 08 a des fonctions qui se r&#233;v&#232;le sous L&#233;opard?  :bebe:



Non la version de Front Row livr&#233;e avec Tiger est &#224; ce jour la 1.3.1, la version livr&#233;e avec Leopard sera la 2.x donc pas de "d&#233;bridage" de fonctions de la 2.0


----------



## Toumak (14 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Est ce qu'imovie 08 a des fonctions qui se révèle sous Léopard?  :bebe:



la réponse se trouve dans un de mes posts plus haut  :
imovie 08 ne marche pas sous leopard


----------



## iota (14 Août 2007)

Salut,

une nouvelle galerie d'images de la derni&#232;re beta de Leopard est disponible chez thinksecret.

@+
iota


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> une nouvelle galerie d'images de la derni&#232;re beta de Leopard est disponible chez thinksecret.
> 
> ...


Beurk ! qu'est ce qu'elle est moche horrible caca bouda d&#233;gueu' beurk beurk caca l'ic&#244;ne de Expos&#233; !!

http://www.thinksecret.com/archives/leopard9a499-2/source/picture-22.html beurk !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2007)

Tiens semble que la gestion des caches ait chang&#233;, plus de centaines de milliers de fichiers&#8230;



p4bl0 a dit:


> Beurk ! qu'est ce qu'elle est moche horrible caca bouda d&#233;gueu' beurk beurk caca l'ic&#244;ne de Expos&#233; !!
> 
> http://www.thinksecret.com/archives/leopard9a499-2/source/picture-22.html beurk !



On reconnait bien les avatars de remy, craquounette et webo


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> On reconnait bien les avatars de remy, craquounette et webo



 Tu crois que l'ouverture de l'appli les propulse en l'air comme ça ?

Si oui je me languis de Léopard pour essayer cette appli qui malgré sa vilaine icône peut se révéler une évolution marrante de la fonctionnalité Exposé de Tiger


----------



## frolick10 (14 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> la réponse se trouve dans un de mes posts plus haut  :
> imovie 08 ne marche pas sous leopard





DarKOrange a dit:


> Non la version de Front Row livrée avec Tiger est à ce jour la 1.3.1, la version livrée avec Leopard sera la 2.x donc pas de "débridage" de fonctions de la 2.0



On peut imaginer qu'avec Leopard, imovie 08 soit mis à jour et permettre de nouvelles fonctions... 

Bon, ok à ce stade on peut tout imaginer... :rateau: et c'est plutôt HS.


----------



## Toumak (14 Août 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Tu crois que l'ouverture de l'appli les propulse en l'air comme ça ?
> 
> Si oui je me languis de Léopard pour essayer cette appli qui malgré sa vilaine icône peut se révéler une évolution marrante de la fonctionnalité Exposé de Tiger



cette icone d'exposé est déjà présente depuis la première build de leopard
et au fil des betas, il n'y a pas eu la moindre nouveauté  
désolé de te décevoir


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> cette icone d'exposé est déjà présente depuis la première build de leopard
> et au fil des betas, il n'y a pas eu la moindre nouveauté
> désolé de te décevoir


Elle est d&#233;sormais aussi pr&#233;sente sur les claviers


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Bon ben j'esp&#232;re que Leopard arrivera vite !! Je l'attends pour switcher...
Je pense &#224; qqch &#224; propos des effets 3D de Leopard. Mine de rien &#231;a doit &#234;tre gourmand. Alors j'esp&#232;re vraiment que c'est un signe que la gamme Macbook va &#234;tre r&#233;vis&#233;e pour la rentr&#233;e avec un chipset graphique plus costaud que celui actuel. Il a 64Mo je crois. 
Ca fait vrament pas lourd !! Ca m'inqui&#232;te...


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Août 2007)

T'inqui&#232;te pas, les effets qu'on voit sont pas m&#233;chants. Si c'est juste coverflow et des trucs genre le cube 3D que l'on voit au changement de session, &#231;a ne demande pas &#233;norm&#233;ment. Il y a d&#233;j&#224; le cube an changement de session dans Tiger et &#231;a tourne sur n'importe quelle carte qui supporte Quartz Extreme (32 Mo de VRAM suffisent).
Ensuite, quand on voit la carte 3D toute pourrie qu'ils ont mise dans le nouvel iMac, faut pas t'attendre &#224; des miracles pour les Macbook.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> T'inquiète pas, les effets qu'on voit sont pas méchants. Si c'est juste coverflow et des trucs genre le cube 3D que l'on voit au changement de session, ça ne demande pas énormément. Il y a déjà le cube an changement de session dans Tiger et ça tourne sur n'importe quelle carte qui supporte Quartz Extreme (32 Mo de VRAM suffisent).
> Ensuite, quand on voit la carte 3D toute pourrie qu'ils ont mise dans le nouvel iMac, faut pas t'attendre à des miracles pour les Macbook.


Sur le iMac premier prix, la carte graphique est quand même : 
ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT avec 128 Mo

C'est pas mal non ? En fait, par nouvelle carte graphique, j'entendais un chipset un peu plus musclé. J'ai lu qu'un bidule appelé X3100 était sorti et ça avait l'air mieux que le chipset GMA 950. Ce qui m'inquiète aussi chez le macbook, c'est qu'il chauffe pas mal. Mais c un autre problème...


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2007)

aganim07 a dit:


> Sur le iMac premier prix, la carte graphique est quand même :
> ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT avec 128 Mo
> 
> C'est pas mal non ?


Visiblement pas suffisant pour faire tourner un jeu récent, et moins bien que ma X800XT qui doit pourtant bien avoir trois ans maintenant.



aganim07 a dit:


> En fait, par nouvelle carte graphique, j'entendais un chipset un peu plus musclé. J'ai lu qu'un bidule appelé X3100 était sorti et ça avait l'air mieux que le chipset GMA 950. Ce qui m'inquiète aussi chez le macbook, c'est qu'il chauffe pas mal. Mais c un autre problème...


Ha bah c'est sûr, mieux que le GMA 950 c'est pas dur . Et on peut en effet espérer qu'Apple améliore un peu la chose avec la prochaine mise à jour. En gros n'importe quoi sera mieux que le chipset actuel.

Mais on s'éloigne du sujet


----------



## Toumak (16 Août 2007)

aganim07 a dit:


> Sur le iMac premier prix, la carte graphique est quand même :
> ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT avec 128 Mo
> 
> C'est pas mal non ? En fait, par nouvelle carte graphique, j'entendais un chipset un peu plus musclé. J'ai lu qu'un bidule appelé X3100 était sorti et ça avait l'air mieux que le chipset GMA 950. Ce qui m'inquiète aussi chez le macbook, c'est qu'il chauffe pas mal. Mais c un autre problème...



la 2400xt ainsi que les 2600 sont archi pourries
elles ne sont pas plus puissantes que les vieillissantes x1600xt

pour le chipset du macbook, même s'il venait à être remplacé par le x3100
il ne faut pas s'attendre à un énorme bond des perfs
il gère pas mal de nouveaux trucs mais est à peine plus performant


----------



## disfortune (16 Août 2007)

En meme temps le but d'un macbook, c'est pas de faire des jeux, de la 3D ou de la video , pour ca il y a le macbook pro....
Mais niveau interface, le macbook passe bien sur tiger, sur leopard, et j'ai eu l'occasion de le voir tourner sur vista avec toute la clique d'effets tape &#224; l'oeil et i ls'en sortait bien.....

Donc pas de panique....

(puis je prefere une gma qu'une carte de compet', mon macbook chauffe deja plus qu'assez, et faudrait pas non plus que l'entr&#233;e de gamme coute 1500&#8364;...)

Ah au fait quelqu'un sait si il y aura une touche/combinaison dans l&#233;opard pour mettre des fichiers &#224; la corbeille? Sur mon macbook j'ai su pendant un moment le faire en faisant pomme-X (ah non commande-X qu'il faut dire maintenant  )


----------



## Toumak (16 Août 2007)

ça n'a jamais été pomme+x mais toujours pomme+return 
et pour vider la corbeille, c'est pomme/shift+return


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

disfortune a dit:


> En meme temps le but d'un macbook, c'est pas de faire des jeux, de la 3D ou de la video , pour ca il y a le macbook pro....
> Mais niveau interface, le macbook passe bien sur tiger, sur leopard, et j'ai eu l'occasion de le voir tourner sur vista avec toute la clique d'effets tape à l'oeil et i ls'en sortait bien.....
> 
> Donc pas de panique....
> ...


Bin justement... Comment se fait-il que le macbook chauffe autant alors qu'il n'a pas de véritable carte graphique ?? Les autres portables avec CG ne chauffent pas autant qu'un macbook. Je suis allé les "tater" à la Fnac et c'est assez flagrant. Ca c'est ma grande question...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2007)

Bon. On s'éloigne passablement du sujet là... Retour à Leopard et à ses nouveautés.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon. On s'éloigne passablement du sujet là... Retour à Leopard et à ses nouveautés.


lol désolé... Ok bah comme retour au sujet justement j'ai une autre question !
Savez vous si l'effet qui permet de visualiser les 4 bureaux cote à cote pourront être dotés chacun d'un wallpaper différent ?? J'arrive à le faire sous Linux et j'aimerais le retrouver sous Mac OS X car c'est très joli


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2007)

aganim07 a dit:


> lol désolé... Ok bah comme retour au sujet justement j'ai une autre question !
> Savez vous si l'effet qui permet de visualiser les 4 bureaux cote à cote pourront être dotés chacun d'un wallpaper différent ?? J'arrive à le faire sous Linux et j'aimerais le retrouver sous Mac OS X car c'est très joli



D'un coin perdu d'Internet on me dit :



			
				près du lac a dit:
			
		

> ... la réponse et oui, mais on s'en cogne


----------



## iota (16 Août 2007)

Salut.



aganim07 a dit:


> Savez vous si l'effet qui permet de visualiser les 4 bureaux cote &#224; cote pourront &#234;tre dot&#233;s chacun d'un wallpaper diff&#233;rent ??


Lorsque les bureaux sont affich&#233;s en mode expos&#233;, le fond d'&#233;cran n'est pas visible (fond bleu).

Voir la vid&#233;o sur le site d'Apple.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (16 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Lorsque les bureaux sont affichés en mode exposé, le fond d'écran n'est pas visible (fond bleu).
> 
> ...



je crois qu'il voulait parler des bureaux et pas de l'effet   
et à ce propos, ce n'est pas possible


----------



## kisco (16 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je crois qu'il voulait parler des bureaux et pas de l'effet
> et à ce propos, ce n'est pas possible


en effet, on le voit sur cette capture (9a466) : un seul fond d'écran, pas de choix pour les "Spaces"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

Ok merci. C'est dommage tant pis. On peut espérer qu'un ptit patch fait par un linuxien réglera le problème  Ca se patche un MAC OS comme on patcherait un Linux ou un Windows XP pour bidouiller tel ou tel truc ? Ou c'est bien hermétique ?


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Août 2007)

Ca peut se faire. 

Ou pas.


----------



## moonwalk9r (16 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ca peut se faire.
> 
> Ou pas.


 
LOL ! Ca c'est de la réponse


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Août 2007)

aganim07 a dit:


> Ok merci. C'est dommage tant pis. On peut espérer qu'un ptit patch fait par un linuxien réglera le problème  Ca se patche un MAC OS comme on patcherait un Linux ou un Windows XP pour bidouiller tel ou tel truc ? Ou c'est bien hermétique ?


On peut d&#233;j&#224; mettre une image de fond perso par dossier dans le finder, donc &#231;a doit &#234;tre bidouillable je suppose puisque le Bureau est un dossier, mais peut-&#234;tre que les deux fonctionnalit&#233;s n'ont aucun rapport :rateau:

Sinon il sera forc&#233;ment possible de faire une appli qui tourne en fond et qui rep&#232;re les changement de bureau et qui met &#224; jour le fond d'&#233;cran en fonction de ce qu'on lui a dit. Par contre si &#231;a doit se faire en AppleScript &#231;a peut pas mal ralentir le passge d'un bureau &#224; un autre.


Sinon il faut activer le changement automatique de fond d'&#233;cran toute les 5 minutes et changer du bureau pile-poil en m&#234;me temps


----------



## Toumak (16 Août 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> On peut déjà mettre une image de fond perso par dossier dans le finder, donc ça doit être bidouillable je suppose puisque le Bureau est un dossier



ok, mais il ne faut pas oublier que les différents bureaux de spaces sont identiques
ce sont juste des espaces de travail, tout y est identique


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ok, mais il ne faut pas oublier que les différents bureaux de spaces sont identiques
> ce sont juste des espaces de travail, tout y est identique


ben alors avec la deuxi&#232;me taiknyc


----------



## Toumak (16 Août 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ben alors avec la deuxième taiknyc



zavais pas lu zuzke là  



p4bl0 a dit:


> Sinon il faut activer le changement automatique de fond d'écran toute les 5 minutes et changer du bureau pile-poil en même temps



:bebe:


----------



## tweek (16 Août 2007)

aganim07 a dit:


> Ok merci. C'est dommage tant pis. On peut espérer qu'un ptit patch *fait par un linuxien* réglera le problème



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## disfortune (16 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ça n'a jamais été pomme+x mais toujours pomme+return
> et pour vider la corbeille, c'est pomme/shift+return



Je sais bien.... pendant un temps ca avait fonctionné et là ca va plus... (enfin pour l'instant je sais pas, le macbook est en SAV pour la 3eme fois...)

Sinon pour les histoires de wallpaper, on peut pas changer le fond d'écran dans les panneau de prefs, sous chaque bureau?


----------



## Toumak (16 Août 2007)

disfortune a dit:


> Sinon pour les histoires de wallpaper, on peut pas changer le fond d'écran dans les panneau de prefs, sous chaque bureau?


 
ben comme je l'ai dit plus haut : non


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ben comme je l'ai dit plus haut : non


Car on n'a pas plusieurs bureaux mais plusieurs espaces de travail. Il n'y a qu'un bureau, qui reste le m&#234;me. De m&#234;me que le dock. Seules les applications passent d'un espace &#224; un autre (si j'ai bien compris).


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Août 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Car on n'a pas plusieurs bureaux mais plusieurs espaces de travail. Il n'y a qu'un bureau, qui reste le m&#234;me. De m&#234;me que le dock. Seules les applications passent d'un espace &#224; un autre (si j'ai bien compris).


T'as bien compris.


----------



## Toumak (17 Août 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Car on n'a pas plusieurs bureaux mais plusieurs espaces de travail. Il n'y a qu'un bureau, qui reste le même. De même que le dock. Seules les applications passent d'un espace à un autre (si j'ai bien compris).



c'est exactement ça


----------



## arcank (20 Août 2007)

C'est dommage 

Pour changer les fonds d'&#233;crans et aussi les docks par espaces, tu peux d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; utiliser Virtue Desktop.


----------



## Toumak (20 Août 2007)

arcank a dit:


> C'est dommage
> 
> Pour changer les fonds d'écrans et aussi les docks par espaces, tu peux d'ores et déjà utiliser Virtue Desktop.



sérieux  
je savais pas que virtue desktops permettait ça !  
sûrement une nouveauté depuis les dernières versions, ça fait un bail que j'ai plus utilisé ce petit soft génial


----------



## greggorynque (20 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> sérieux
> je savais pas que virtue desktops permettait ça !
> sûrement une nouveauté depuis les dernières versions, ça fait un bail que j'ai plus utilisé ce petit soft génial



Je viens de recuperer la derniere version, il est pas mal, surtout la detection de mouvements... PAr contre je n'ai as trouvé le changement de dock (et ce serais encore plus parfait en francais


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon. On s'éloigne passablement du sujet là... Retour à Leopard et à ses nouveautés.



 ...


----------



## greggorynque (20 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> ...



Tout cela pour dire qu'il est fort dommage que Space ne permette pas de personnaliser son fond d'écran car cela permettrais de differencier les diffeents bureaux du premier coup d'oeil :d


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2007)

Nouvelle bêta


----------



## guiguilap (21 Août 2007)

Ils vont pouvoir serrer les hackers


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Nouvelle b&#234;ta



&#171;The GigaByte Myth&#187;

Cel&#224; dit si on fouille divers forums on peut voir qu'apple devient un peu adulte : apr&#232;s avoir bloqu&#233; le renommage de maison il semble que les updates se font  par d&#233;logguage/red&#233;marrage plut&#244;t que de laisser les gens mettre &#224; jour leur noyau avec 34 applis ouvertes et 5 t&#233;l&#233;chargements en cours &#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (21 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> «The GigaByte Myth»
> 
> Celà dit si on fouille divers forums on peut voir qu'apple devient un peu adulte : après avoir bloqué le renommage de maison il semble que les updates se font  par délogguage/redémarrage plutôt que de laisser les gens mettre à jour leur noyau avec 34 applis ouvertes et 5 téléchargements en cours


 
Mais alors, c'est la mort annoncée des forums techniques de MacG !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Mais alors, c'est la mort annoncée des forums techniques de MacG !


Pas tant que je suis l&#224;. Kill the plist!


----------



## tweek (21 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Mais alors, c'est la mort annoncée des forums techniques de MacG !



Profites bien des nouveaux topics "_HELLLLPPPPZZZ! PLUS DE FOTOS ET ZIK!! Virus? HELLLPSSSSS!!!_"

Espèce en voie de disparition..


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Profites bien des nouveaux topics "_HELLLLPPPPZZZ! PLUS DE FOTOS ET ZIK!! Virus? HELLLPSSSSS!!!_"
> 
> Esp&#232;ce en voie de disparition..


Meuh non. Y a encore plein de moyens de perdre ses photos. 
Dernier en date: ma s&#339;ur qui bouge le dossier Images dans Documents et qui me dis que sa biblioth&#232;que iPhoto a disparu.


----------



## tweek (22 Août 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Dernier en date: ma sur qui bouge le dossier Images dans Documents et qui me dis que sa bibliothèque iPhoto a disparu.



Bah, l'habitude du PC ne cause de des ravages.


----------



## richard-deux (25 Août 2007)

Une question aux testeurs de Leopard:

Je souhaiterais savoir si dans Mail.app, il est redevenu possible de voir la progression en pourcentage (comme sur Panther) de l'envoi d'un message?
Cette option n'existe plus sur Tiger.

Je ne vois plus que la roue d'envoi qui tourne mais n'indique plus le temps en %.

Merci.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Meuh non. Y a encore plein de moyens de perdre ses photos.
> Dernier en date: ma s&#339;ur qui bouge le dossier Images dans Documents et qui me dis que sa biblioth&#232;que iPhoto a disparu.


&#199;a fait quand 5 ans qu'on te demande des tofs de ta soeur&#8230;


----------



## disfortune (25 Août 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Une question aux testeurs de Leopard:
> 
> Je souhaiterais savoir si dans Mail.app, il est redevenu possible de voir la progression en pourcentage (comme sur Panther) de l'envoi d'un message?
> Cette option n'existe plus sur Tiger.
> ...



Mais si ca existe dans tiger: 
fenetre=> visualiseur d'activité


----------



## chupastar (25 Août 2007)

C'est beaucoup moins pratique je trouve...


----------



## huexley (25 Août 2007)

Le nouveau film d'intro de leopard !!!

Ca tabasse  (a part la musique)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2007)

Je suis d'accord, la musique est vraiment pas "évidente" 
Sinon, un peu de chauvinisme... Bienvenue n'est qu'en 5ème position...Pas terrible


----------



## chupastar (25 Août 2007)

Pas mal en effet! Puis la musique, ben &#231;a ne change pas par rapport &#224; ce qu'on connaissait d&#233;j&#224; donc &#231;a passe bien je trouve...


----------



## huexley (25 Août 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Pas mal en effet! Puis la musique, ben ça ne change pas par rapport à ce qu'on connaissait déjà donc ça passe bien je trouve...



Sauf quand ton boulot c'est installer des Macs, je t'assure que j'aurais préféré un peu de changement


----------



## chupastar (26 Août 2007)

Une "mix de morceaux" dans ce cas l&#224; aurait &#233;t&#233; mieux!


----------



## fredintosh (26 Août 2007)

J'imagine le switcher qui se prend &#231;a dans la tronche en full screen lorsqu'il allume pour la premi&#232;re fois son nouvel iMac 24".


----------



## Toumak (26 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'imagine le switcher qui se prend &#231;a dans la tronche en full screen lorsqu'il allume pour la premi&#232;re fois son nouvel iMac 24".



et comment  
m&#234;me moi apr&#232;s tant d'ann&#233;es et de r&#233;installations, je ne m'en lasse pas
et quoi qu'on en dise, de la musique non plus


----------



## greggorynque (26 Août 2007)

Et bien moi a ma 2eme reinstalation, ca me soulais deja


----------



## Hamster de combat (26 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Sauf quand ton boulot c'est installer des Macs, je t'assure que j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; un peu de changement


----------



## huexley (26 Août 2007)

Hamster de combat a dit:


>




On parle vraissemblablement pas de la même chose


----------



## Toumak (26 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> On parle vraissemblablement pas de la même chose



ah oui ! quand même


----------



## monvilain (26 Août 2007)

Il sont pret à etre expediés ou bien?????


----------



## chupastar (26 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> On parle vraissemblablement pas de la même chose


Je sens que je vais faire un casse...     :rateau:


----------



## fredroy (26 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas &#224; lire le fichier rar (sur pc).  Pourquoi tu n'as pas fait un zip?



Bah tu installes winrar... zip c'est un peu d&#233;pass&#233;


----------



## Toumak (26 Août 2007)

fredroy a dit:


> Bah tu installes winrar... zip c'est un peu d&#233;passer



et toi t'as quelques posts de retard


----------



## fredroy (26 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et toi t'as quelques posts de retard



Oui, mais j'ai eu le courage de tout lire depuis le début :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (26 Août 2007)

fredroy a dit:


> Oui, mais j'ai eu le courage de tout lire depuis le début :rateau:



...


----------



## iota (26 Août 2007)

Salut,

vous trouverez ici quelques images de la derni&#232;re build de Leopard (notamment le nouveau fond d'&#233;cran).

@+
iota


----------



## chupastar (26 Août 2007)

M&#234;me la pomme de l'ic&#244;ne de la touche du clavier de "Keyboard & mouse" des pr&#233;f&#233;rences &#224; disparue. C'est vraiment la fin de la pomme sur nos claviers...


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Août 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> M&#234;me la pomme de l'ic&#244;ne de la touche du clavier de "Keyboard & mouse" des pr&#233;f&#233;rences &#224; disparue. C'est vraiment la fin de la pomme sur nos claviers...


Achetez des claviers Logitech


----------



## raphpascual (26 Août 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> C'est vraiment la fin de la pomme sur nos claviers...



Estimes toi heureux qu'ils ne laient pas remplacé par la touche Windows, c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## greggorynque (26 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> vous trouverez ici quelques images de la dernière build de Leopard (notamment le nouveau fond d'écran).
> 
> ...



dommage, moi qui esperais un nouveau fond d'ecran joli.....

Merci quand meme


----------



## ice (26 Août 2007)

Bon c'est vrai qu'il n'y a rien d'innovant, mais je le trouve pas mal moi le nouveau wallpaper.


----------



## greggorynque (26 Août 2007)

:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: 

nonnnn c'est moche


----------



## tweek (26 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]hG7sAwv5Sj8&e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maxpower (26 Août 2007)

Sinon vous avez des news de Leopard ? ( j'ai cru comprendre que c'était le sujet :love: )


Il sort quand le monstre???


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2007)

maxpower a dit:


> Il sort quand le monstre???



Octobre.


----------



## maxpower (26 Août 2007)

Ca fait longtemps que je n'étais pas passé sur macgé, et je me rappelais d'un courant été 2007 pour Leopard  !!!!


Enfin bon tant pis, le ibook approche de ses 2 ans, il va encore un peu patienter, et ça va me faire l'occasion d'économiser pour l'achat d'un nouveau mac ( j'attend une unité centrale style mac pro mais simple, ou on peut mettre une bonne carte graphique par exemple, et ou on est pas obligé soit d'avoir l'écran incrusté comme l'imac, soit de payer une fortune, je pense que ça va sortir debut 2008 :love:.

C'est ce qui manque dans la gamme apple, j'espère qu'ils vont réaliser mon rêve :rateau:.


----------



## Toumak (26 Août 2007)

maxpower a dit:


> C'est ce qui manque dans la gamme apple, j'espère qu'ils vont réaliser mon rêve :rateau:.



c'est pas gagné :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est pas gagné :rateau:


'ffectivement le monssieur est optimiste :rateau:


----------



## Exxon (26 Août 2007)

Octobre pour mon anniversaire...c'est Steve qui me l'a dit


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2007)

Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, j'ai trouv&#233; sur le web quelques ptits trucs de la nouvelle build de leopard (la 9a527).
J'en ai cr&#233;&#233; une archive et l'ai upload&#233; :
http://rapidshare.com/files/51484251/Leopard_9A527_Stuff.rar

elle contient : (<5MB)
- la nouvelle vid&#233;o d'intro
- 2 nouveaux wallpapers
- 3 nouveauw widgets


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> - la nouvelle vid&#233;o d'intro




Un peu plus haut...  







Merci pour le package


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Un peu plus haut...



et si tu veux l'avoir sur ton ordi pour la regarder tous les jours en te levant, tu fais comment


----------



## frolick10 (27 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et si tu veux l'avoir sur ton ordi pour la regarder tous les jours en te levant, tu fais comment



Téléchargement avec DownloadHelper intégré à firefox...  puis conversion du fichier avec isquint ou vlc pour lecture sur itunes... 

Mais mieux vaut plusieurs source que pas du tout


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Téléchargement avec DownloadHelper intégré à firefox...



Et si t'as Safari, tu fais comment?  





==> []


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2007)

enfin ceux qui veulent pas de la vid&#233;o, y'a quand m&#234;me 2 beaux wall'
et 3 widgets   qui sont :
stop dashboard (pour arr&#234;ter dashboard mais je ne vois pas ce que &#231;a fait de sp&#233;cial :rateau: )
Movies, truc pour le cin&#233;ma
SleepDisplay, qui permet de mettre en veille apr&#232;s x minutes (&#231;a peut &#234;tre pratique)


----------



## frolick10 (27 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Et si t'as Safari, tu fais comment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il me semble qu'il y avait un moyen... du moins dans safari 2 peut être un plug in... 

après Safari est pas incompatible avec firefox sur la même partition 

edit:  ==> [] = 2nd degré?... ok


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> stop dashboard (pour arrêter dashboard mais je ne vois pas ce que ça fait de spécial :rateau: )




Ca redémarre le Dock et par conséquent, Dashboard. Très bon gadget pour gagner un peu en ressources.

Je trouvais l'image de ce widget moche, j'en ai fait une Semi-transparente si vous voulez la remplacer.

Servez vous si vous aimez


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Ca redémarre le Dock et par conséquent, Dashboard. Très bon gadget pour gagner un peu en ressources.


Sauf que ce widget, quand il est lancé, il doit nécessairement en pomper des ressources (quelques Mo de RAM) 
Tappez 'killall Dock' dans un terminal ça marche pareil  (à moins que le widget ne quitte le dock un peu plus _gentiment_).

Toumak > tu es sûr d'avoir le droit de mettre ça en ligne ?


----------



## greggorynque (27 Août 2007)

ce widget ne ferme pas le dock, il decharge le systeme de tous les widgets en les coupants purement et simplement...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> ce widget ne ferme pas le dock, il decharge le systeme de tous les widgets en les coupants purement et simplement...


Huh


```
function buttonPressed(){
	widget.system("/usr/bin/killall Dock", null);
}
```

Y fait pareil et ne vide même pas les caches '~/Library/Caches/DashboardClient'


----------



## greggorynque (27 Août 2007)

ok mea culpa


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Sauf que ce widget, quand il est lancé, il doit nécessairement en pomper des ressources (quelques Mo de RAM)
> Tappez 'killall Dock' dans un terminal ça marche pareil  (à moins que le widget ne quitte le dock un peu plus _gentiment_).



et du coup ton terminal pompe aussi en ressources  



Dark Templar a dit:


> Toumak > tu es sûr d'avoir le droit de mettre ça en ligne ?



y'a rien de mal, ça n'est qu'une petite compile de ce qu'on peut trouver sur le net
les fonds d'écrans, la vidéos, les widgets
et sur de nombreux sites


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Août 2007)

J'ai vu sur appleinsider que disk utility pourra resizer des partitions.
Si j'ai bien compris, elle pourra couper une partition en plusieurs mais pas reallouer de l'espace a d'autre partition c'est ca?


----------



## Toumak (29 Août 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> J'ai vu sur appleinsider que disk utility pourra resizer des partitions.
> Si j'ai bien compris, elle pourra couper une partition en plusieurs mais pas reallouer de l'espace a d'autre partition c'est ca?



ça serait une très bonne nouvelle


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2007)

le contraire serait un pur bonheur&#8230; enfin : avoir la possibilit&#233; de joindre facilement deux partitions, &#231;a m'arrangerait bien en ce moment


----------



## iota (29 Août 2007)

Salut,

Galerie de captures d'&#233;cran de la derni&#232;re beta chez Thinksecret.

@+
iota


----------



## huexley (29 Août 2007)

J'aime particulièrement l'icone de Text Edit en 512


----------



## iota (29 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> J'aime particuli&#232;rement l'icone de Text Edit en 512&#8230;


L'ic&#244;ne du carnet d'adresse est pas mal non plus  (au niveau des d&#233;tails)

@+
iota


----------



## arcank (29 Août 2007)

Un truc qui fait bizarre, c'est l'ombre des icones en haut &#224; droite. Sur le dock vertical &#224; gauche, elle est irr&#233;aliste avec la sensation de profondeur donn&#233;e par le nouveau dock.

Bon, je pinaille, hein !


----------



## tweek (29 Août 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Un truc qui fait bizarre, c'est l'ombre des icones en haut à droite. Sur le dock vertical à gauche, elle est irréaliste avec la sensation de profondeur donnée par le nouveau dock.
> 
> Bon, je pinaille, hein !



Non tu n'as pas tort, c'est assez moche en effet.

Je sais pas d'où ils les sortent leur UI designers, mais ils bossent de plus en plus comme des sagouins...


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Non tu n'as pas tort, c'est assez moche en effet.
> 
> Je sais pas d'où ils les sortent leur UI designers, mais ils bossent de plus en plus comme des sagouins...



Houla, je te trouve bien dur. Il y a peut-être des choses à améliorer, mais cette nouvelle interface et ces nouveaux icônes sont très jolis. Il n'y a pas de système d'exploitation que en propose d'aussi beau...


----------



## arcank (29 Août 2007)

C'est bien vrai ! Faut voir ce qu'il y a en face


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

arcank a dit:


> C'est bien vrai ! Faut voir ce qu'il y a en face



Ouep, et à part l'interface de Vista que je trouve esthétiquement assez réussie (ben voui, même si elle est un petit peu moins bien que celle de Léopard). Toutes celles des autres OS (Windows et divers distrib. Linux) sont d'une laideur incommensurable... :afraid:


----------



## tweek (29 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Houla, je te trouve bien dur. Il y a peut-&#234;tre des choses &#224; am&#233;liorer, mais cette nouvelle interface et ces nouveaux ic&#244;nes sont tr&#232;s jolis. Il n'y a pas de syst&#232;me d'exploitation que en propose d'aussi beau...



Regardes de plus pr&#232;s les boutons Aqua (Tricolores et Boutons bleus dits pastilles) et compare avec Tiger.
Le bleu dans les pastilles est devenu fade, on dirait de l'Aqua de OS 10.1

On dirait un de mes premiers PSD miteux quand j'essayait d'imiter pitoyablement Aqua, avec des couleurs bien puissantes et pas r&#233;alistes du tout. 


C'est mon point de vue.. Je trouve qu'ils veulent faire les choses trop vite et qu'ils sont en train de massacrer Aqua.


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2007)

C'est vrai qu'il sont devenus un peu plus clairs. C'est bizarre qu'ils aient fait &#231;a, ils pouvaient tr&#232;s bien les laisser comme avant...


----------



## Toumak (29 Août 2007)

effectivement, la seule chose qui m'a un peu choqué (pas dans le mauvais sens)
ce sont ces nouveaux boutons
si il s'avère que ces boutons seront de la partie dans la version finale, il va falloir s'y habituer
mais sinon dans l'ensemble je suis très satisfait
et plus encore par les retours des devs qui confirment que cette version est très rapide et stable

on approche vraissemblablement de la version gold


----------



## iota (29 Août 2007)

Pour les ombres, le probl&#232;me vient du fait que certaines ic&#244;nes poss&#232;dent d&#233;j&#224; une ombre.
Comme le nouveau dock ajoute un ombre projet&#233;e, il y a deux ombres (la premi&#232;re &#233;tant en trop).
C'est pour cela que les ic&#244;nes sont redessin&#233;es et livr&#233;es au fur et &#224; mesure que les nouvelles beta sortent.

Dans la version finale, il ne restera que les ombres projet&#233;es.

Perso, je trouve que la nouvelle interface avec ses couleurs plus pastel donne un c&#244;t&#233; plus professionnel.

@+
iota


----------



## kisco (29 Août 2007)

Voil&#224; 2 petits articles qui parlent assez pr&#233;cis&#233;ment des incoh&#233;rences dues aux anciens ic&#244;nes sur le nouveau Dock :
http://furbo.org/2007/07/03/the-hig-still-matters-even-with-special-effects/
http://blog.turbomilk.com/archives/000164.html
(et le Dock &#224; gauche ou droite &#231;a rend pas terrible :hein

Mais le reste des captures est prometteur en effet.

Quid de l'ind&#233;pendance de r&#233;solution dans ces derni&#232;res builds? c'est plus pr&#233;vu pour l'ann&#233;e prochaine que pour 10.5.0 non ?


----------



## raphpascual (29 Août 2007)

Avis aux betas testeurs . Le mode Coverflow &#231;a vous semble utilisable pour tout les jours? (Par exemple, pour renommer,d&#233;placer,avoir des infos, etc.) &#231;a apporte un plus?
O&#249; bien il faut plut&#244;t voir ca comme une fonction d'accessibilit&#233; propos&#233;e a ceux qui ont la vue basse ?
Vu la taille des icones sur les photos de Thinksecret, je pencherai plut&#244;t pour le deuxi&#232;me cas de figure  
Mais je demande qu'a me tromper


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> J'aime particuli&#232;rement l'icone de Text Edit en 512&#8230;


Depuis le temps que je me demandais ce qu'ils avaient bien pu &#233;crire sur l'ic&#244;ne de TextEdit, maintenant qu'on peut lire ils changent le texte. :mouais:




Ceci dit celui-ci est sympa


----------



## tweek (29 Août 2007)

kisco a dit:


> Voilà 2 petits articles qui parlent assez précisément des incohérences dues aux anciens icônes sur le nouveau Dock :
> http://furbo.org/2007/07/03/the-hig-still-matters-even-with-special-effects/
> http://blog.turbomilk.com/archives/000164.html
> (et le Dock à gauche ou droite ça rend pas terrible :hein
> ...



Très intéressants ces deux articles, merci!  ;p


----------



## Toumak (29 Août 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Avis aux betas testeurs . Le mode Coverflow ça vous semble utilisable pour tout les jours? (Par exemple, pour renommer,déplacer,avoir des infos, etc.) ça apporte un plus?
> Où bien il faut plutôt voir ca comme une fonction d'accessibilité proposée a ceux qui ont la vue basse ?
> Vu la taille des icones sur les photos de Thinksecret, je pencherai plutôt pour le deuxième cas de figure
> Mais je demande qu'a me tromper



personnellement, je trouve ça un peu inutile
plus de la poudre aux yeux qu'autre chose, mais il en faut un peu sinon on attire pas le public  


et puis après, chacun se fera son idée là-dessus après avoir joué quelques temps avec


----------



## tweek (29 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> personnellement, je trouve ça un peu inutile
> plus de la poudre aux yeux qu'autre chose



... et du fil à retordre pour les barrettes..


----------



## disfortune (29 Août 2007)

Ou alors qqch qui servirait a une interface tactile....  

Avec un écran multitouch avec une vitre dessus comme l'iphone.... (pour la vitre c'est déja fait d'ailleurs!)


----------



## Toumak (30 Août 2007)

disfortune a dit:


> Ou alors qqch qui servirait a une interface tactile....
> 
> Avec un écran multitouch avec une vitre dessus comme l'iphone.... (pour la vitre c'est déja fait d'ailleurs!)




pourquoi absolument multi-touch ?
je vois pas pourquoi coverflow nécessiterait du multitouch :mouais:


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Août 2007)

B'soir,

J'aurais une petite question qui me turlupine depuis quelques temps :

Est-ce que le nouveau TextEdit supporte l'Open Document ?

J'espérais cette possibilité avec le nouveau Pages mais visiblement cela n'a pas retenu l'attention d'Apple, du moins pour ce logiciel.


----------



## disfortune (30 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pourquoi absolument multi-touch ?
> je vois pas pourquoi coverflow nécessiterait du multitouch :mouais:



Oh oui coverflow n'a pas besoin de multitouch, mais le reste faudra bien hein!


----------



## Toumak (30 Août 2007)

disfortune a dit:


> Oh oui coverflow n'a pas besoin de multitouch, mais le reste faudra bien hein!



pas convaincu :sleep:


----------



## Exxon (30 Août 2007)

Une petite question...A votre avis la suite ilife08 sera intégrée dans léopard?


----------



## Tarul (30 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Une petite question...A votre avis la suite ilife08 sera intégrée dans léopard?



Non, ce n'est pas le même produit. Tu n'as ilife 08 que si tu achète un nouveau mac ou séparément du Système.


----------



## Manu (30 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> personnellement, je trouve &#231;a un peu inutile
> plus de la poudre aux yeux qu'autre chose, mais il en faut un peu sinon on attire pas le public
> 
> 
> et puis apr&#232;s, chacun se fera son id&#233;e l&#224;-dessus apr&#232;s avoir jou&#233; quelques temps avec



Pas tant que cela, parfois lorsqu'on a plusieurs documents qui ont un sujet analogue, le mode coverflow donne une id&#233;e plus pr&#233;cise du document que l'on recherche. En outre l'ouverture et la fermeture rapides  par quickview dans la foul&#233;e est tr&#232;s pratique.

C'est ni plus ni moins une reproduction graphique de ce que l'on fait habituellement sur des documents pos&#233;s sur le bureau. C'est bien l&#224; l'int&#233;r&#234;t des nouveaux navigateurs dynamiques et tr&#232;s 'visuelles' qui repr&#233;sentent la future direction des interfaces graphiques qui jusque l&#224; &#233;taient il faut  le reconnaitre, plut&#244;t bien passives.

C'est comme coverflow dans iTunes, parfois on reconna&#238;t mieux un album par sa pochette plut&#244;t que par son titre.


----------



## Toumak (30 Août 2007)

on ne parle pas de quicklook ici mais bien de coverflow

et je peux te le garantir (je l'utilise tous les jours depuis 2 mois )
coverflow ne sert pas &#224; grand chose, m&#234;me pour avoir un aper&#231;u de documents
si tu as beaucoup de fichiers &#224; "aper&#231;ualiser", c'est vraiment lourd car il ne garde pas les aper&#231;us en m&#233;moire et puis la taille est un peu ridicule
pour des fichiers multim&#233;dia comme de la musique,vid&#233;o,photo &#231;a passe tr&#232;s bien
mais pour du texte,...
on pr&#233;f&#232;rera alors 1000 fois quicklook


----------



## raphpascual (30 Août 2007)

Jusqu'ici on avait plut&#244;t tendance &#224; ouvrir iTunes pour &#233;couter la musique (les films aussi maintenant), iPhoto pour les photos etc... C'&#233;tait &#224; peu pr&#232;s la logique d' Apple. La m&#234;me logique aurait voulu qu' iWork se dote lui aussi d'un visualiseur de documents ce qui aurait &#233;t&#233; fort pratique ma foi.

Pour le Finder, le fait d'avoir tout et n'importe quoi qui d&#233;file sous les yeux m'a l'air totalement incoh&#233;rent dans la logique des iApps et de spotlight aussi. 
L'id&#233;e des stack d' Aperture ou d'iphoto 7 appliqu&#233; au finder aurait &#233;t&#233; &#224; mon avis plus pertinent, dynamique et novateur que coverflow qui ne semble proposer aucune manipulation et m'a l'air d'&#234;tre plut&#244;t un b&#234;te visualiseur de fichier &#233;l&#233;gant. Mais bon, on s'&#233;carte un peu du sujet...


----------



## Toumak (30 Août 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> La même logique aurait voulu qu' iWork se dote lui aussi d'un visualiseur de documents ce qui aurait été fort pratique ma foi.



on peut visualiser les fichiers iwork avec coverflow


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> on peut visualiser les fichiers iwork avec coverflow


Ca, c'est cool !


----------



## nicolasf (30 Août 2007)

C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que la dernière version d'iWork propose, à l'enregistrement, une option pour intégrer au fichier un aperçu, non ? 

Tiens, à ce propos, pour ceux qui ont Leopard : est-ce que l'affichage est plus rapide avec cette option ? Parce que les fichiers sont quand même plus gros : la place n'est pas un problème, certes, mais si on ne gagne pas de temps ensuite...

Ou alors (mais cela m'étonnerait), est-ce obligatoire pour avoir l'aperçu dans Coverflow ?


----------



## tweek (31 Août 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> est-ce obligatoire pour avoir l'aperçu dans Coverflow ?



C'est fait pour, non ?


----------



## fredintosh (31 Août 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que la dernière version d'iWork propose, à l'enregistrement, une option pour intégrer au fichier un aperçu, non ?
> 
> Tiens, à ce propos, pour ceux qui ont Leopard : est-ce que l'affichage est plus rapide avec cette option ? Parce que les fichiers sont quand même plus gros : la place n'est pas un problème, certes, mais si on ne gagne pas de temps ensuite...
> 
> Ou alors (mais cela m'étonnerait), est-ce obligatoire pour avoir l'aperçu dans Coverflow ?



Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que l'option n'est pas cochée par défaut. Il faut cocher la case à chaque nouveau fichier créé.  
D'ailleurs, j'aurais espéré que ça crée une petite icone d'aperçu, même riquiqui, sous Tiger, mais non.


----------



## nicolasf (31 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> C'est fait pour, non ?



Ah bon ? :mouais: Je pensais que les aper&#231;us &#233;taient cr&#233;&#233;s &#224; la vol&#233;e par le syst&#232;me...  

Bon alors je vais activer l'option &#224; chaque fois...  

Mais c'est quand m&#234;me &#233;trange. Tu as essay&#233; d'enregistrer un fichier sans aper&#231;u et de voir ce que &#231;a donnait dans Coverflow ? Dans ce cas, comme le dit fredinstosh, ils auraient pu au moins le faire automatiquement...


----------



## lifenight (31 Août 2007)

Léopard crée un aperçu sans cocher quoi que ce soit, j'avais essayé avec iwork 06


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2007)

Alors &#224; quoi sert cette option?


----------



## lifenight (31 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Alors à quoi sert cette option?



C'est peut être uniquement pour tiger


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2007)

Mais &#231;a ne fait pas d'aper&#231;u dans le finder sous tiger.


----------



## nicolasf (31 Août 2007)

Ah d'accord, je me disais bien aussi que l'aperçu marcherait pour tous les documents, y compris ceux d'avant iWork 08...

Serait-il possible à quelqu'un disposant de Leopard d'essayer Coverflow avec des fichiers sans aperçus, et d'autres avec aperçu, histoire de voir si c'est plus rapide ? Parce que si le temps est le même, je ne vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de l'option...


----------



## Cricri (1 Septembre 2007)

Rosetta existe toujours sous Leopard ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2007)

oui mais ne marche pas avec tout, pas avec PS7 par exemple


----------



## Cricri (1 Septembre 2007)

C'est juste pour le switch MacIntel de mon Père. Est-ce qu'AppleWorks marche ?


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> oui mais ne marche pas avec tout, pas avec PS7 par exemple


Rosetta &#233;mule les applis pr&#233;vues pour MacOS X PPC, mais pas les applis MacOS 9. 

PS7 est pr&#233;vu pour MacOS 9. Donc rien d'anormal, il &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; &#233;mul&#233; sous MacOS X gr&#226;ce &#224; Classic. Une double &#233;mulation, &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233;... :mouais::hein:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Rosetta émule les applis prévues pour MacOS X PPC, mais pas les applis MacOS 9.
> 
> PS7 est prévu pour MacOS 9. Donc rien d'anormal, il était déjà émulé sous MacOS X grâce à Classic. Une double émulation, ça aurait été... :mouais::hein:



Si je me souviens bien PS7 était une application carbon qui tournait à la fois dans OSX et OS9.


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Septembre 2007)

Elle tournait nativement sous MacOS 9, et &#233;mul&#233;e sous MacOS X (environnement Classic)


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Elle tournait nativement sous MacOS 9, et émulée sous MacOS X (environnement Classic)



??

nouveau ça


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Elle tournait nativement sous MacOS 9, et émulée sous MacOS X (environnement Classic)



Non-non.  Comme illustrator 10, elle tournait dans les 2 environnements grâce à carbon.  

C'était l'époque de transition où les applis carbon OS9 avait juste besoin d'une petite adaptation pour tourner dans les 2 environnements.

La preuve un peu plus bas dans cette page.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Septembre 2007)

J'aimerais savoir de la part de ce qui ont la beta, si la reactivit&#233; globale sur macintel est vraiment am&#233;lior&#233;e

Car autant pour les applis bien devellop&#233;es les intels sont tres performants, autant je trouve macos plus reactif sur le vieux G5 macpro de mon boulot

En fait j'acheterais leopard a sa sortie si (et seulement si) le systeme general s'en trouve fortement fluidifi&#233;

merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2007)

&#231;a je ne peux pas r&#233;pondre, je n'ai eu l'occasion de le tester que sur un G4
mais logiquement cela devrait distribuer les t&#226;ches entre les deux coeurs et ainsi atteindre la puissance que le G5 avait !
Car j'avais lu quelque part que les t&#226;ches d'encodage quick time par exemple, &#233;taient plus longues sur intel que sur G5 car quasiment un seul coeur travaillait ! l&#233;opard devrait r&#233;gler ce probl&#232;me, non ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Car j'avais lu quelque part que les t&#226;ches d'encodage quick time par exemple, &#233;taient plus longues sur intel que sur G5 car quasiment un seul coeur travaillait ! l&#233;opard devrait r&#233;gler ce probl&#232;me, non ?


J'ai un peu du mal &#224; y croire :mouais:
Les Mac avaient plusieurs c&#339;urs ou processeurs bien avant les processeur Intel, donc les optimisations devraient &#234;tre l&#224;. En encodage Handbrake par exemple, les deux c&#339;urs de l'iMac de mes parents sont utilis&#233;s &#224; pas loin de 100 &#37; ce qui fait qu'il est 4 fois plus rapide que mon G5 (et encore je suis gentil).

SM: mon mono G5, ma s&#339;ur et moi, on t'emmerde


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2007)

pourtant je l'ai bien lu


----------



## r e m y (3 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ....
> Car j'avais lu quelque part que les tâches d'encodage quick time par exemple, étaient plus longues sur intel que sur G5 car quasiment un seul coeur travaillait !...?


 

Je pense que ceci était vrai lorsque certains codecs n'étaient pas encore réécrits en Universal Binaries et utilisaient Rosetta... mais c'est déjà du passé!


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2007)

J'y vais de ma petite question : Une des fonctionnalit&#233;s nouvelles est l'interface utilisateur d&#233;di&#233;e au partage de donn&#233;es.

L'un des utilisateurs des b&#233;tas pourrait-il faire un petit topo ?
- quels sont les r&#233;glages possibles ?
- le partage en local est-il possible entre utilisateurs d'une m&#234;me machine (en lecture/&#233;criture bien sur) -> les utilisateurs potentiels sont "vus" automatiquement ?
- le partage est-il efficient avec des machines du r&#233;seau sous Tiger, Panther ?

bref, un petit topo me plairait bien 
merci d'avance.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Septembre 2007)

Je sais pas si vous en avez d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233;, mais moi j'aime bien le fait qu'on puisse rechercher depuis le menu Aide.


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; bu et rebu (avec les vid&#233;os m&#234;me) 


Mais c'est vrai que c'est g&#233;nial


----------



## Manu (3 Septembre 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Rosetta existe toujours sous Leopard ?



Rosetta n'a rien a voir avec Leopard. En effet sur un mac PowerPC avec Tiger il n'y a pas de rosetta.
Rosetta c'est pour les applis PowerPC fonctionnant sur Mac Intel.


----------



## nicolasf (3 Septembre 2007)

Petite question au sujet de Spaces : quand on utilise deux (ou plus) écrans, est-il possible de mettre un bureau par écran ? Ce serait, je trouve, très pratique...


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Septembre 2007)

On en d&#233;j&#224; caus&#233; et non.

Ce ne sont pas des bureaux virtuels comme sous Linux, mais des espaces de travail diff&#233;rents pour des applis. Par ailleurs, on peut indiquer &#224; chaque appli quel est son "spaces" par d&#233;faut &#224; l'ouverture.

En revanche je me demande quel comportement &#231;a a avec un double-&#233;cran: c'est g&#233;r&#233; comme deux spaces ou un seul?


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> J'y vais de ma petite question : Une des fonctionnalités nouvelles est l'interface utilisateur dédiée au partage de données.
> 
> L'un des utilisateurs des bétas pourrait-il faire un petit topo ?
> - quels sont les réglages possibles ?
> ...



Je m'auto-cite puisque passé inaperçu.

'tain c'est pas ma journée :/


----------



## lifenight (3 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je m'auto-cite&#8230; puisque pass&#233; inaper&#231;u.
> 
> 'tain c'est pas ma journ&#233;e :/




Pas de probl&#232;me, je vois le mac d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; sous tiger si son partage est activ&#233; et on acc&#232;de en lecture et &#233;criture


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2007)

Mais si tu veux cr&#233;er des comptes : comment &#231;a se goupille ?


(au fait merci pour ce d&#233;but de r&#233;ponse)


----------



## John Paris (3 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, bonsoir à tous.

Pensez vous qu'avec Léopard, les "textes apparaissent plus net" à l'écran qu'avec os X 10.4 ?

Sur certains sites web, il y a des comparaisons sur la 'netteté des caractéres os X et Vista'. Il semblerait que Microsoft privilégierait la netteté à l'écran alors qu'Apple priviligierait (si j'ai bien compris...) la "rigueur typographique et l'impression". Des Webloggeurs avaient fait la remarque que ce serait sympathique que l'on puisse choisir suivant nos besoins .

Quand est il réellement ? Peux t'on les rendre plus net à l'écran ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. Amicalement John


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Septembre 2007)

Le lissage des polices sous MacOS X favorise la lecture &#224; l'&#233;cran &#224; la diff&#233;rence d'XP. On peut noter qu'avec IE7, MS a introduit un lissage des polices.


----------



## niko34 (4 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Le lissage des polices sous MacOS X favorise la lecture à l'écran à la différence d'XP.



Non, John Paris a raison. Le lissage des polices sous MacOS est réalisé pour s'approcher le plus possible du résultat à l'impression (en fait, le plus proche possible du vrai rendu de la police). Microsoft réalise un lissage en faisant des compromis pour faciliter la lecture à l'écran. Ce sont 2 choix qui se défendent.

@John Paris
A ma connaissance (qui est plutôt limitée sur Leopard), ce n'est pas possible de choisir entre les 2 méthodes de lissage sous Leopard.

Pour info, un article intéressant sur le sujet http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/06/12.html


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Microsoft réalise un lissage en faisant des compromis pour faciliter la lecture à l'écran. Ce sont 2 choix qui se défendent.



Depuis les polices Cleartype alors ? Parce que jusqu'à y a pas si longtemps j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y avait pas de lissage du tout. Suffit d'utiliser IE 6 sur un poste sous XP, ça fait mal aux yeux. :sick:


----------



## niko34 (4 Septembre 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Depuis les polices Cleartype alors ? Parce que jusqu'à y a pas si longtemps j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y avait pas de lissage du tout. Suffit d'utiliser IE 6 sur un poste sous XP, ça fait mal aux yeux. :sick:



Oui, c'est bien la techno ClearType. Ca existe depuis XP mais elle n'est pas activée par défaut. Il suffit de l'activer dans les préférences d'affichage. Je ne pense pas que l'absence de lissage fatigue les yeux, bien au contraire. C'est juste que c'est moche et qu'on a pas le rendu final pour l'impression ou l'exportation en pdf.

Pour revenir à Leopard, si quelqu'un a une Beta sous la main, peut-être qu'il pourrait vérifier si les options de lissage ont changé.


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Septembre 2007)

C'est marrant mais les ophtalmos conseillent un lissage des polices pour &#233;viter la fatigue occulaire.


----------



## Paradise (4 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> C'est marrant mais les ophtalmos conseillent un lissage des polices pour éviter la fatigue occulaire.




voila pourquoi les programmeurs à l'ancienne sont tous avec des lunettes...  :rateau:

plus serieusement sur xp avec ie6 c'est vraiment l'horreur :hein:


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Septembre 2007)

Comme le dit l'article cit&#233; par Niko34, on est habitu&#233; &#224; "nos" polices, "notre" affichage. C'est pourquoi le changement para&#238;t d&#233;routant, voire moche. L'habitude et les id&#233;es re&#231;ues prennent le pas sur la r&#233;alit&#233;. (par ailleurs, c'est valable dans d'autres domaines que l'affichage sur un ordinateur   )


----------



## Toumak (7 Septembre 2007)

Il semblerait qu'apple ait envoy&#233; une nouvelle version aux d&#233;veloppeurs.
Elle porte le doux nom de 9a539 et serait la derni&#232;re beta avant une Release Candidate pr&#233;vue fin du mois.

_J'ai lu &#231;a sur un forum anglophone, il faudra donc attendre quelques jours pour voir si cela s'av&#232;re vrai, ou non.
Les sites d'actu mac devraient en parler bient&#244;t, ou pas._


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Septembre 2007)

Tu peux donner ta source s'il te plaît ?


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2007)

Au vu des captures sur TS, et de leur retours, Leopard a l'air d'etre bien mieux qu'avant 
plus rapide, plus reactif


----------



## Belisaire (10 Septembre 2007)

Une question bête qui peut intéresser ceux qui, comme moi, travaillent beaucoup sur le texte : est-ce que les systèmes d'aperç rapide (quicklook et coverflow) voient le contenu d'un document .doc ou seulement des documents .rtf ?

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2007)

QL voit tr&#232;s bien les doc et les            xls&#8230;


----------



## Belisaire (10 Septembre 2007)

Merci. Ca m'évitera de tout convertir en rtf !
Ca c'est assez géant a priori quand on cherche un truc.


----------



## Toumak (12 Septembre 2007)

@ DKO: j'ai lu ça sur insanelymac  


sinon pour quicklook, iPapy a bien dit pendant la keynote de la wwdc que des plugins pourraient être créés pour augmenter le nombre de fichiers lisibles avec quicklook


----------



## smartvibe (17 Septembre 2007)

Une petite question...après recherche sur le forum...

Je voulais savoir , avec une configuration macbook pro + apple cinema display (ou tt autre monitor externe) si l'on pouvait attribuer , grâce à leoopard , une "spaces" sur le moniteur du macbook pro et une autre "spaces" sur le moniteur externe...

ça serait pratique non ?

Merci aux leopard users


----------



## flotow (18 Septembre 2007)

smartvibe a dit:


> Une petite question...après recherche sur le forum...
> 
> Je voulais savoir , avec une configuration macbook pro + apple cinema display (ou tt autre monitor externe) si l'on pouvait attribuer , grâce à leoopard , une "spaces" sur le moniteur du macbook pro et une autre "spaces" sur le moniteur externe...
> 
> ...



spaces fonctionne que sur le bureau... et donc les deux ecrans en meme temps 
par contre, un photoshop dans le 'space1' par ex. graphisme, si tu met des fenetres sur les deux ecrans, quand tu changeras de 'space', tu ne verra plus aucune fenetre de photoshop!


----------



## skyjuju166 (19 Septembre 2007)

une p'tite question qui met restée sans reponse. Time machine fonctione t-il sur une simple clef usb?
cela pourrait etre pratique, je suis toujours en déplacement, et transporter un dd externe en permanence..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

skyjuju166 a dit:


> une p'tite question qui met restée sans reponse. Time machine fonctione t-il sur une simple clef usb?
> cela pourrait etre pratique, je suis toujours en déplacement, et transporter un dd externe en permanence..



oui bien sûr


----------



## tweek (19 Septembre 2007)

skyjuju166 a dit:


> une p'tite question qui met restée sans reponse. Time machine fonctione t-il sur une simple clef usb?
> cela pourrait etre pratique, je suis toujours en déplacement, et transporter un dd externe en permanence..



t'as intéret à faire des exceptions dans les dossiers à sauvegarder, elle va vite se remplir


----------



## flotow (19 Septembre 2007)

surtout que TM a un systeme bien particulier pour stocker... et qu'il faut qu'il soit la pour que la navigation dans son backup soit facile


----------



## Toumak (21 Septembre 2007)

j'ai pu jouer avec la dernière beta de leopard, la 9a527
et voici quelques premières impressions, principalement sur l'interface :

la nouvelle barre des menus est géniale
les nouveaux boutons sont bizzares, pas moches mais il faudra s'y habituer (s'ils sont définitifs)
le dock cartonne encore plus, les ombres des icones sont enfin parfaites


là j'ai juste pu y toucher quelques instants mais je devrais avoir une copie dans les prochains jours, donc si vous avez des questions  

je vous posterai des screenshot dès que je l'ai


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

assez stable pour le mettre en système principal ??


----------



## Toumak (21 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> assez stable pour le mettre en syst&#232;me principal ??



pour le moment je n'y ai jou&#233; que quelques minutes, mais je te dirai &#231;a quand je l'aurai install&#233;e chez moi 

(mais sinon il para&#238;t que oui, surtout que je viens de lire qu'une mise &#224; jour pour cette version est dispo depuis ce soir, et qui r&#233;soud un paquet de bugs)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

ok merci


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2007)

cela me parrait presque normal qu'apple resolve un paquet de bugs... sachant que l'on s'approche de la RC 
(et .mac, c'est clean? iDisk, c'est une fleche?)
Es ce que tu pourrais me dire:
combien de memoire tu as,
combien de memoire prise apres un demarrage normal (pas le premier, mais pas un demarrage avec lancement d'apps)
combien de memoire prise tu as apres avoir joué avec Spaces (2 et 4 espaces)
apres avoir joué avec core animation (coverflow dans le finder?)
les deux derniers en meme temps

merci  (j'avais reussi moi aussi a essayer une build legale, celle tout juste post WWDC, mais depuis, rien )
Sinon, c'est quoi cette barre des menus super? toujours la meme (a par airport qui est corrigée et la transparence...)
Les fenetres sont toujours tres foncées, c'est pas cool ca, pas du tout  (c'est fatiguant a regarder)


----------



## Toumak (21 Septembre 2007)

pas de .mac donc pas d'idisk :rateau: 
sinon je parle bien de l'esth&#233;tique de la barre des menus

pour le reste, je teserai &#231;a d&#232;s que je l'ai


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pas de .mac donc pas d'idisk :rateau:
> sinon je parle bien de l'esthétique de la barre des menus
> 
> pour le reste, je teserai ça dès que je l'ai



pour le .mac, tu as la demo de 60 jours 
pour l'esthetique, je ne saisi pas de quoi tu parles :affraid:
pour le reste: merci


----------



## Toumak (21 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour le .mac, tu as la demo de 60 jours
> pour l'esthetique, je ne saisi pas de quoi tu parles :affraid:
> pour le reste: merci



j'ai déjà testé, mais qui sait.... je réessaierai peut-être  

et pour la barre, je parle de son aspect
la transparence n'est plus la même, ainsi que les polices
un petit screen' dès que je peux


----------



## xao85 (21 Septembre 2007)

Pfff ça va quand même êre dur de ne pas l'acheter à la sortie ce félin!


----------



## Toumak (21 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Pfff ça va quand même êre dur de ne pas l'acheter à la sortie ce félin!



quelle torture


----------



## eyescarz (22 Septembre 2007)

et encore une nouvelle beta la 9A559
On veut la version finale fin octobre nous hein..... 

http://www.maccore.net/MacCore/News/Entries/2007/9/22_Nouvelle_Beta_de_Leopard_9A559.html


----------



## chupastar (22 Septembre 2007)

Pourquoi pas d&#233;but octobre...


----------



## Toumak (22 Septembre 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Pourquoi pas début octobre...



ça me dérange pas d'attendre 2 semaines de plus si au final on obtient une version épurée de tout bug


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

au fait, une question, si on a la version 9a527 install&#233;e, est-ce que la version 9A559 peut se t&#233;l&#233;charger de puis "Mise &#224; jour de logiciels" ?


----------



## Toumak (22 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> au fait, une question, si on a la version 9a527 install&#233;e, est-ce que la version 9A559 peut se t&#233;l&#233;charger de puis "Mise &#224; jour de logiciels" ?



je pense pas, j'ai lu qu'il de nouveau pour les d&#233;veloppeurs, t&#233;l&#233;charger 6,55 GB :rateau:

sinon j'ai lu que la 9a527 pouvait &#234;tre mise &#224; jour en 9a528d via le menu mise &#224; jour logiciel


----------



## liquid01 (22 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je pense pas, j'ai lu qu'il de nouveau pour les développeurs, télécharger 6,55 GB :rateau:


 on a lu la même chose
donc cela ce confirme ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

ok, et &#224; part les bug rien ne change entre ces deux versions ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ok, et &#224; part les bug rien ne change entre ces deux versions ?



Tu as lu la news? 

Tu ne pourras gu&#232;re obtenir plus d'informations ici, que celles des sites de rumeurs, les d&#233;veloppeurs ayant acc&#232;s &#224; Leopard sont, a priori, soumis &#224; la NDA...


----------



## Toumak (22 Septembre 2007)

une petite chose que j'ai oublié de dire, à propos des stacks (les piles du dock)
ça a un été modifié un peu :

dans les premières beta qui intégraient les stacks, si une stack (le dossier donc) contenait plus de 9 fichiers, on avait plus une pile penchante mais une sorte de petit tableau qui reprenait toutes les icones du dit dossier

maintenant, peu importe le nombre de fichiers du dossier, la stack est toujours représentée par les 9 fichiers les plus récents, et par une petite icone qui dit combien d'autres fichiers il y a dans le dossier


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

ah c'est dommage &#231;a !! mais pour les dossiers on a toujours le petit tableau ??


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ah c'est dommage &#231;a !! mais pour les dossiers on a toujours le petit tableau ??


Moi je trouve &#231;a mieux au contraire, &#231;a reprend bien l'id&#233;e de pile (on acc&#232;de &#224; ce qui est au dessus). Comme je vois la pile comme un espace _provisoire_ (dossier de t&#233;l&#233;chargement par exemple), c'est surtout les derniers fichiers ajout&#233;s auquel on voudra acc&#233;der.


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2007)

Dis ya toujours la colonne penchante??? Moi j'aime bien!


----------



## flotow (22 Septembre 2007)

@paulmuzellectoumak:
es ce que avec un pomme ou un alt, tu peux revenir a l'autre presentation (les deux sont utiles je penses )

merci


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu as lu la news?
> 
> Tu ne pourras guère obtenir plus d'informations ici, que celles des sites de rumeurs, les développeurs ayant accès à Leopard sont, a priori, soumis à la NDA...



Et d'ajouter que les évolutions des versions ouvrent de nouvelles fonctions au fur et à mesure autant qu'elles en ferment, donc les béta chez les dév ne peuvent être 100% utilisées...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Moi je trouve ça mieux au contraire, ça reprend bien l'idée de pile (on accède à ce qui est au dessus). Comme je vois la pile comme un espace _provisoire_ (dossier de téléchargement par exemple), c'est surtout les derniers fichiers ajoutés auquel on voudra accéder.



oui c'est vrai, mais mon inquiétude c'est que ça fasse pareil pour les dossiers ^^parce que si c'est le cas, c'est pas pratique pour le dossier applications...


----------



## chupastar (22 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> une petite chose que j'ai oublié de dire, à propos des stacks (les piles du dock)
> ça a un été modifié un peu :
> 
> dans les premières beta qui intégraient les stacks, si une stack (le dossier donc) contenait plus de 9 fichiers, on avait plus une pile penchante mais une sorte de petit tableau qui reprenait toutes les icones du dit dossier
> ...


Et quand le dock est situ&#233; sur les bords droit ou gauche, &#231;a se passe comment maintenant?

Merci.


----------



## flotow (22 Septembre 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Et quand le dock est situé sur les bords droit ou gauche, ça se passe comment maintenant?
> 
> Merci.



ca pendouille lamentablement dans le vide :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (22 Septembre 2007)

lorsque le dock est en bas : jamais de tableau, toujours une pile qui pend

lorsque le dock est à droite ou à gauche, toujours un tableau


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

ah mince j'avais oubli&#233; !! Mais du coup d&#233;j&#224; qu'on avait plus le droit &#224; la liste des dossiers dans le dock quand on clique dessus, on a m&#234;me plus le droit au tableau quand le dock est en bas !! Ce qui veut dire que si on met le dossier application dans le dock, on ne voit que les plus r&#233;centes


----------



## fredintosh (22 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> dans les premi&#232;res beta qui int&#233;graient les stacks, si une stack (le dossier donc) contenait plus de 9 fichiers, on avait plus une pile penchante mais une sorte de petit tableau qui reprenait toutes les icones du dit dossier
> 
> maintenant, peu importe le nombre de fichiers du dossier, la stack est toujours repr&#233;sent&#233;e par les 9 fichiers les plus r&#233;cents, et par une petite icone qui dit combien d'autres fichiers il y a dans le dossier



Attendez, y a un truc que je pige pas. 
S'il y a plus de 9 &#233;l&#233;ments dans une pile, on ne peut plus basculer en mode tableau ?
On ne peut acc&#233;der qu'aux 9 derniers &#233;l&#233;ments ajout&#233;s ?
On fait comment pour voir les autres &#233;l&#233;ments ? Ils sont masqu&#233;s &#224; jamais ?
Je vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t...  &#199;a me para&#238;t &#233;trange.


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ah mince j'avais oubli&#233; !! Mais du coup d&#233;j&#224; qu'on avait plus le droit &#224; la liste des dossiers dans le dock quand on clique dessus, on a m&#234;me plus le droit au tableau quand le dock est en bas !! Ce qui veut dire que si on met le dossier application dans le dock, on ne voit que les plus r&#233;centes


Je pense que tu fais un amalgame entre la pile et le dossier. &#192; mon avis, les deux notions sont bien distinctes et rien n'emp&#234;che d'avoir un dossier dans ton dock avec le m&#234;me comportement que jusqu'&#224; maintenant. Ou alors c'est en effet un peu dommage (enfin moi &#231;a ne m'a jamais servi&#8230.


----------



## chupastar (22 Septembre 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est &#233;trange, je pense qu'il devrait y avoir un bouton ad&#233;quat pour passer d'un mode &#224; l'autre quand il y a plus de neuf &#233;l&#233;ments dans la pile, ce serait dommage sinon...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Je pense que tu fais un amalgame entre la pile et le dossier. &#192; mon avis, les deux notions sont bien distinctes et rien n'emp&#234;che d'avoir un dossier dans ton dock avec le m&#234;me comportement que jusqu'&#224; maintenant. Ou alors c'est en effet un peu dommage (enfin moi &#231;a ne m'a jamais servi&#8230.



Toumak a dit plus haut dans un post que les stacks avaient le m&#234;me fonctionnement que le dossier. Quand on glisse un dossier dans le dock &#231;a devient une stack, et moi j'utilise &#231;a tout le temps pour le dossier applications :hein:

Mais oui mais oui, continue... Ma patience atteint ses limites.


----------



## Toumak (22 Septembre 2007)

bon, pour mettre tout le monde d'accord : (et moi avec)

lorsque le dock est &#224; droite ou &#224; gauche, pas le choix, c'est le mode tableau ou rien

lorsque le dock est en bas, on a le choix en fait :
- automatique : il met en pile si moins de 10 &#233;l&#233;ments et en tableau si 10 ou plus
- pile (fan) : il met en pile peu importe le nombre d'&#233;l&#233;ments; et il indique le nombre d'&#233;l&#233;ments pas affich&#233;s
- tableau (grid) : il met en tableau peu importe le nombre d'&#233;l&#233;ments 

on peut choisir parmis ces option en faisant un click-droit sur la stack

@palmuzellec : dans leopard, lorsque tu mets un dossier dans le dock, il se transforme automatiquement en stack c&#224;d : click dessus = tableau ou pile / click-droit dessus = pr&#233;f&#233;rences
c'est tout, plus de liste comme avec tiger

(des photos arrivents pour plus de compr&#233;hension) 

edit : voil&#224; !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> bon, pour mettre tout le monde d'accord : (et moi avec)
> 
> lorsque le dock est à droite ou à gauche, pas le choix, c'est le mode tableau ou rien
> 
> ...


ah donc on a le choix  alors ça va même si je trouve qu'une liste était plus clair...


----------



## Toumak (22 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ah donc on a le choix  alors &#231;a va m&#234;me si je trouve qu'une liste &#233;tait plus clair...



voil&#224;  

ce qui a chang&#233; et que je trouve bien, c'est qu'on peut rester tout le temps en pile m&#234;me si on a plus de 9 &#233;l&#233;ments (voir photo 2 de dessus le la stack : il est indiqu&#233; un &#233;l&#233;ment de plus non affich&#233


----------



## chupastar (22 Septembre 2007)

Parfait tout &#231;a. J'aurais quand m&#234;me aim&#233; une pile qui se d&#233;ploie m&#234;me si le dock est de cot&#233; (ce que j'utilise)... Mais d'une mani&#232;re assez jolie.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Septembre 2007)

Bonne idée de pouvoir régler tout ça finement, selon chaque stack, plutôt qu'une fois pour toute et pour toutes les stacks.

Merci pour ces infos !


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Septembre 2007)

C'est nul &#224; chier qu'un dossier dans le Dock deviennent forc&#233;ment un bidule comme une pile ou un tableau machin...

Moi avec Tiger j'ai fait en sorte de ne pas voir le fichiers cach&#233; dans le finder mais quand je clique-droite un dossier du dock je vois les fichiers cach&#233;s dans les listes / sous-listes / sous-sous-listes... (j'ai mis ma maison et le dd dans le dock). Et c'est super pratique !

Du coup avec leur machin je ne pourrais plus faire &#231;a


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2007)

On parie que ce sera d&#233;sactivable via un utilitaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

via un utilitaire s&#251;rement mais pas directement dans le finder >_<


----------



## flotow (22 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> via un utilitaire sûrement mais pas directement dans le finder >_<



et?
merci toumak pour tes captures 
tu peux mettre une capture de ta nouvelle barre des menus? 
tu peux essayer, si tu as sous la main, la CS3... car Adobe a dit que c'etait testé, mais que... (enfin, si tu as pas la CS3 mais des apps pro, apple ou non, voire ce que ca donne, mais aussi des apps non Leopard Ready, pour voir si ca se comporte tres correctement 
Pense aussi a ma memoire...  

 
merci


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Pense aussi a ma memoire...



en parlant de mémoire, c'est bien ce qui fera couler de l'encre sur léopard. De ce que j'en ai vu, rien à dire, client comme serveur, mais vivement la mémoire, DD et RAM.


----------



## chupastar (22 Septembre 2007)

La derni&#232;re b&#234;ta serait en fait la Gold Master... voir chez Think Secret.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> la Gold Master[/URL].



ce qui veut dire ?


----------



## chupastar (22 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ce qui veut dire ?



Que c'est la version définitive avant la mise sous presse... Donc celle qui sera en vente bientôt.


----------



## eyescarz (23 Septembre 2007)

Quelques nouveaut&#233;s sympa dans la derniere beta on sent que ca se finalise 
Youpi 

http://www.maccore.net/MacCore/MacCore/Entries/2007/9/23_9A559_et_nouveautes_visuels_.html


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> Quelques nouveautés sympa dans la derniere beta on sent que ca se finalise
> Youpi
> 
> http://www.maccore.net/MacCore/MacCore/Entries/2007/9/23_9A559_et_nouveautes_visuels_.html



vraiment affreuse cette musique! en plus, elle me dit quelque chose d'un version precedente (non publiée) je crois la 10.3 (la premiere version de l'intro de la 10.3)


----------



## eyescarz (23 Septembre 2007)

Je crois que c'est la musique de la pub des nouveaux iMac
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=WTGCuYVr2ps
oui c'est ca


----------



## Toumak (23 Septembre 2007)

mon dieu !!!
que de plaisir de lire vos posts  
rentrer de soirée et lire que ce pauvre paul se fait malmener par deux vieux briscards (SM et Tuc' pour ne pas les nommer  ), un pur bonheur !

pour terminer le HS, et pour rassurer un peu paul qu'on a rien contre lui, c'est juste que tu t'envole au quart de tour et c'est pas le genre de chose à faire face à des vieilles carcasses comme SM   
il n'ont rien contre toi mais ils adorent ça !  

pour revenir au sujet, on en était où ?! à oui, on parlait de la mémoire, non ?! et de 2 ou 3 autres trucs, voici des précisions :

la barre des menus :







pour les apps pro, j'ai testé office 04, iwork 08 et toshop cs3, et aucun ne pose le moindre problème 

pour la mémoire, avec safari, mail, itunes, textedit et toshop de lancé, environ 400MB d'actif et 150 d'utilisé, donc le pied quoi  

d'autres questions, n'hésitez pas


----------



## tweek (23 Septembre 2007)

Pour ce qui est de iLife '08 iMovie ne se lance meme pas:






iPhoto a quelques bugs assez &#233;tranges.. le radius de la reflection est invers&#233;






iWeb tourne mais bon je ne suis pas rest&#233; longtemps dessus 

Garageband marche bien..


Edit: @Toumak: Photoshop a quelques bugs assez ennuyants, par exemple avec l'outil de transformation libre (champs width et height) qui parfois ne r&#233;pondent plus, ou les formes vecteur (rectangle arrondi, etc..) o&#249; pareil les champs ou tu entres le radius parfois ne fonctionnent pas.


----------



## Toumak (23 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Edit: @Toumak: Photoshop a quelques bugs assez ennuyants, par exemple avec l'outil de transformation libre (champs width et height) qui parfois ne répondent plus, ou les formes vecteur (rectangle arrondi, etc..) où pareil les champs ou tu entres le radius parfois ne fonctionnent pas.



moi je suis pas un pro de toshop, je n'ai juste testé quelques trucs basiques


----------



## tweek (23 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> moi je suis pas un pro de toshop, je n'ai juste testé quelques trucs basiques



En tout cas elle met environ 30 secondes à se lancer sous 10.5 mais sous 10.4 il lui faut au moins une bonne minutes. Strange-o


----------



## Toumak (23 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> En tout cas elle met environ 30 secondes à se lancer sous 10.5 mais sous 10.4 il lui faut au moins une bonne minutes. Strange-o



tiens c'est bizzare ça !
chez moi, 6 petits rebonds dans le dock et c'est bon


----------



## tweek (23 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tiens c'est bizzare ça !
> chez moi, 6 petits rebonds dans le dock et c'est bon



Non, je parle après le bounce dans le dock, quand le Splash screen apparait


----------



## Toumak (23 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Non, je parle après le bounce dans le dock, quand le Splash screen apparait



et ben même là ! après 5-6 secondes, il disparait.

mais quelle machine as-tu aussi ?


----------



## iota (23 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

quelques captures de la derni&#232;re build de Leopard sont disponibles ici.
Vous trouverez &#233;galement quelques images en parcourant cette discussion.

@+
iota


----------



## chupastar (23 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et ben m&#234;me l&#224; ! apr&#232;s 5-6 secondes, il disparait.
> 
> mais quelle machine as-tu aussi ?



Moi aussi sur mon MB C2D 2Ghz et 2Go de ram c'est assez long pour le premier lancement de toshop. Les lancements qui suivent sont beaucoup plus rapide par contre, pas imm&#233;diat mais presque.


----------



## Toumak (23 Septembre 2007)

on parle bien tous de PS cs3 sous leopard ?


----------



## Toumak (23 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> quelques captures de la derni&#232;re build de Leopard sont disponibles ici. Vous trouverez &#233;galement quelques images en parcourant cette discussion.
> 
> ...



ptites infos pour les non-anglophones : 

pour imovie : il plante toujours avec cette nouvelle version

nouveaut&#233; graphique : l'arri&#232;re plan cach&#233; par un menu devient flou

l'icone de ical est mise &#224; jour sans devoir lancer l'application et reste quand on la quitte

2 nouveaux fond d'&#233;cran : ICI et LA


----------



## chupastar (23 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> on parle bien tous de PS cs3 sous leopard ?



Non, je parle de sous Tiger  

Désolé, je pensais que vous faisiez une comparaison, bon, alors si c'est plus rapide sur Leopard c'est que du bon ça.


----------



## Toumak (23 Septembre 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Non, je parle de sous Tiger
> 
> Désolé, je pensais que vous faisiez une comparaison, bon, alors si c'est plus rapide sur Leopard c'est que du bon ça.



de manière générale, tout est plus rapide sous leopard


----------



## xao85 (23 Septembre 2007)

Normalément si j'ai bien compris Léopard exploite beaucoup mieux les processeurs à plusieurs coeurs. Donc on devrait avoir sur les machines à base de multiprocesseurs un gain de performance assez conséquent.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2007)

Pauvre huexley, quand il entendra le nouveau morceau qui accompagne le d&#233;marrage de la 559&#8230;

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y4TeKG98kiQ


----------



## fredintosh (23 Septembre 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est absolument atroce. Ils ont fait &#231;a avec Logic Studio ? :rateau:

En plus, autant cette musique colle assez aux images de la pub pour le nouvel iMac qui tourne comme dans un man&#232;ge (en &#233;tant indulgent), autant sur le visuel "galactique" de Mac OS X, c'est compl&#232;tement d&#233;cal&#233;. 

Un peu comme si on mettait la musique du Man&#232;ge Enchant&#233; sur le g&#233;n&#233;rique de Star Wars...


----------



## eyescarz (23 Septembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est absolument atroce. Ils ont fait ça avec Logic Studio ? :rateau:
> 
> En plus, autant cette musique colle assez aux images de la pub pour le nouvel iMac qui tourne comme dans un manège (en étant indulgent), autant sur le visuel "galactique" de Mac OS X, c'est complètement décalé.
> 
> Un peu comme si on mettait la musique du Manège Enchanté sur le générique de Star Wars...



lool mais c'est ca en plus......


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Septembre 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> lool mais c'est ca en plus......


 !!

Gr&#226;ce &#224; ton site maccore.net j'ai vu que Spaces a chang&#233; d'ic&#244;ne !! Parce que celle qu'on voyait jusqu'&#224; maintenant &#233;tait horrible !! Un carr&#233; avec &#233;crit "Spaces" dans une police moche aurait &#233;t&#233; mieux ! La nouvelle est correct


----------



## le baron du 31 (23 Septembre 2007)

d'un autre cote il vaut mieux ce petit generique avec cette musique que ca :






mon choix est vite fait


----------



## huexley (23 Septembre 2007)

Si jamais j'ai de nouveau 1800 iMacs à installer je crois que cette fois je m'équiperai un peu plus sérieusement


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Septembre 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> ...



C'est exprès dans ta signature ?? As-tu un humour particulier p) ou est ce que le fait de mettre l'adresse de l'image sur ton ordi (un PC !!! ) ne te gêne pas plus que ça ?


----------



## eex (23 Septembre 2007)

J'aime bien la musique de l'intro; la deuxi&#232;me partie tranche un peu trop avec la premi&#232;re par contre je trouve


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Si jamais j'ai de nouveau 1800 iMacs à installer je crois que cette fois je m'équiperai un peu plus sérieusement


1800 minijack, pas si cher


----------



## tweek (23 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et ben m&#234;me l&#224; ! apr&#232;s 5-6 secondes, il disparait.
> 
> mais quelle machine as-tu aussi ?



D&#233;sol&#233;, en retard comme d'hab.. :rateau: 

J'ai un iMac Core2Duo 1Gb RAM. Mais bon.. Tiger a besoin d'un tres tres gros nettoyage de printemps..

10.5 est instal&#233;e sur un Disque externe tout propre sans Dossiers-Bazard&#174; partout. Donc &#231;a peut expliquer que la CS3 soie plus rapide.


----------



## Toumak (24 Septembre 2007)

Salut &#224; tous 

Je viens de faire une petite archive avec toutes les icones 512x512 de leopard (contre 128x128 pour tiger).
Tout y passe : applications, utilitaires, dev tools, coreservices, et d'autres ...

Ca vaut le coup d'y jetter un oeil, enfin on peut voir les moindres d&#233;tails et certaines icones sont subl&#238;mes :love:  

12MB pour 75 icones : Leopard Icons

Aper&#231;u :


----------



## arcanomancer (24 Septembre 2007)

Joli !


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2007)

la plus jolie est celle d'exposé :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Septembre 2007)

Qu'est ce qui est &#233;crit sur la feuille de keynote? Il me semble que &#231;a commence par God...


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui est écrit sur la feuille de keynote? Il me semble que ça commence par God...



God, here I'm... let me do my last speech...

God, c'mon, give me my money

God, hey, I'm talking to you

God, it is mere mortal!

God...


----------



## Toumak (24 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui est écrit sur la feuille de keynote? Il me semble que ça commence par God...



j'ai bien peur qu'il faille attendre 10.6 pour le savoir


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

Certaines sont vraiment chouettes  
Ma petite préferée reste sans nul doute l'icône des preferences système...
Quoiqu'il y en a d'autres qui sont pas amal non plus


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2007)

pourquoi y'a deux icones de spaces?


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Septembre 2007)

Parce l'une c'est expos&#233;


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> la plus jolie est celle d'expos&#233; :love:


:mouais: 



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Parce l'une c'est expos&#233;


Ouais, la moche


----------



## Toumak (24 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Parce l'une c'est expos&#233;



rat&#233; !  

en fait il y a l'ancienne, et la nouvelle 

(bleu = ancienne ; gris = nouvelle)


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> rat&#233; !
> 
> en fait il y a l'ancienne, et la nouvelle
> 
> (bleu = ancienne ; gris = nouvelle)


Oups :rose:


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Oups :rose:



t'es trop mauvais :rateau:
(ma question avait donc un vrai sens)
pour moi, la premiere de spaces avec les fond colorés est plus joli )


----------



## Toumak (24 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour moi, la premiere de spaces avec les fond colorés est plus joli



je suis bien de ton avis


----------



## xao85 (24 Septembre 2007)

Ben moi je les aime toutes!  :love:


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je suis bien de ton avis



t'entends pablo, t'as des gouts de ch**** :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> t'entends pablo, t'as des gouts de ch**** :rateau:


Nan mais &#231;a va pas ? La premi&#232;re on dirait un photo-montage de skyblog 



En plus c'est vrai :rateau: puis ils l'ont pas refaite pour rien


----------



## Toumak (24 Septembre 2007)

:rateau: 

godverdomm'! il est temps qu'il arrive ce félin


----------



## Joffrey (25 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ben moi je les aime toutes! :love:


 
Moi aussi  !!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Lived Eht (25 Septembre 2007)

Vous rigolez ou quoi, la plus belle est celle de Pages avec tous les reflets dans le verre  
J'aime bien Numbers aussi, avec les reflets aussi dans le graphique 3D  

J'aime bien Leopard aussi.


----------



## tweek (25 Septembre 2007)

Lived Eht a dit:


> Vous rigolez ou quoi, la plus belle est celle de Pages avec tous les reflets dans le verre



+1 Je crois que ce une des plus belles icones développées par Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

franchement je crois que je vais abandonner l'univers Pc pour aller dans l'univers de Mac ce Leopard a plus qu'a ouvrir &#231;a gueule pour d&#233;vor&#233; Windows et son Vista lool

D'ailleurs j'aimerais vous demander quelque chose , j'ai beau chercher partout j'en ai pas trouver c'est les icones au format ICNS de la derniere build 9A559 si quelqu'un pouvais m'envoyer un lien , j'ai vue sur l'autre page les PNG en 512X512 mais je recherche la total c'est pour customiser Vista en Leopard en attendant mon Macbook 

Merci de m'envoyer un mp ou mettre un lien avec tout les fichiers ICNS ou ICO dans une archive ici si c'est possible


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Septembre 2007)

Wizzard35 a dit:


> franchement je crois que je vais abandonner l'univers Pc pour aller dans l'univers de Mac ce Leopard a plus qu'a ouvrir &#231;a gueule pour d&#233;vor&#233; Windows et son Vista lool
> 
> D'ailleurs j'aimerais vous demander quelque chose , j'ai beau chercher partout j'en ai pas trouver c'est les icones au format ICNS de la derniere build 9A559 si quelqu'un pouvais m'envoyer un lien , j'ai vue sur l'autre page les PNG en 512X512 mais je recherche la total c'est pour customiser Vista en Leopard en attendant mon Macbook
> 
> Merci de m'envoyer un mp ou mettre un lien avec tout les fichiers ICNS ou ICO dans une archive ici si c'est possible


Bienvenu sur MacG 


le format icns n'est pas lisible par windows.

R&#233;cup&#232;re les .png et tranforme les en .ico


----------



## Iotai (25 Septembre 2007)

Loin de moi l'idée de faire le rabat-joie, mais ces icônes ne me paraissent pas homogènes : parfois elles présente une légère ombre, parfois une grosse ombre dans la partie basse, parfois pas d'ombre du tout...

C'était pas dans les projets de Léopard d'uniformiser tout ça ?


----------



## Toumak (25 Septembre 2007)

on s'en fout, du moment que c'est zoli


----------



## Toumak (25 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous 

petit détail à propos de Front Row, que je n'ai encore vu mentionné nulle part :
il sera sûrement possible de lui écrire des plugins !!!
en effet, lorsqu'on fouille dans l'application, on touve un dossier plugins qui contient toutes les fonctions  de front row, il sera donc sûrement possible d'y intégrer d'autres fonctions, comme pour l'apple TV.

Une très bonne nouvelle donc, qui permettra sûrement de combler des manques  

un petit screen pour illustrer ce que je dis :


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

Et question tr&#232;s b&#234;te s&#251;rement : FrontRow est livr&#233; avec Leopard maintenant ? Plus besoin de bidouiller sa machine _antefrontrowienne _pour esp&#233;rer jouer avec ? et l'oublier...


----------



## Toumak (25 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et question très bête sûrement : FrontRow est livré avec Leopard maintenant ? Plus besoin de bidouiller sa machine _antefrontrowienne _pour espérer jouer avec ? et l'oublier...



front row est présent dans leopard depuis le début :mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (25 Septembre 2007)

Frontrow est disponible suivant le type de machine et pas en fonction de l'OS, non ?

Macpro, pas de frontrow


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> front row est pr&#233;sent dans leopard depuis le d&#233;but :mouais:



Oui mais moi je n'ai pas acc&#232;s &#224; Leopard. Et auparavant, cette application &#233;tait d&#233;pendante du mat&#233;riel (install&#233;e ou pas selon la g&#233;n&#233;ration)

Donc, j'aurai un truc de plus inutile sur mon Mac 


@Mamacass : visiblement, &#231;a change.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Bienvenu sur MacG
> 
> 
> le format icns n'est pas lisible par windows.
> ...


 
Merci de l'accueil si avec Windows on peut lire le format .ICNS et meme fabriquer des icones Pour MAC avec Axialis IconWorkshop 6.10 compatible Vista et Leopard


----------



## MamaCass (25 Septembre 2007)

@starmac : Oui et puis il y a la t&#233;l&#233;commande fournit avec le mac et frontrow normalement.

Y'aura la t&#233;l&#233;commande dans la boite de L&#233;opard ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Septembre 2007)

Plus d'infos sur FrontRow dans Leopard ici


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Plus d'infos sur FrontRow dans Leopard ici



Merci.

Et Apple livre une télécommande avec Leopard ?
Je demande toujours... qui ne demande rien n'a rien.


----------



## iota (25 Septembre 2007)

Salut.



starmac a dit:


> Et Apple livre une télécommande avec Leopard ?


Pourquoi ?
Si ton mac supporte la télécommande (si il dispose d'un port IR), la télécommande a été livrée avec.

@+
iota


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Pourquoi ?
> Si ton mac supporte la télécommande (si il dispose d'un port IR), la télécommande a été livrée avec.
> ...



Hum... mon message était dans la dérision


----------



## Toumak (25 Septembre 2007)

je sais pas comment &#231;a marche ni sur quelles machines front row pourra &#234;tre install&#233; mais ce que je peux vous dire, c'est que dans les betas que j'ai eu, on a pas le choix d'installer ou pas front row, il est devenu un logiciel parmis les autres comme safari ou mail (contrairement &#224; tiger o&#249; il fait partie des logiciels tiers)

maintenant peut-&#234;tre que leopard inspecte la config avant d'installer et choisit alors quoi installer et quoi ne pas installer

on saura de toute fa&#231;on &#231;a tr&#232;s bient&#244;t


----------



## MamaCass (25 Septembre 2007)

Ca serait int&#233;ressant en effet, pour les possesseurs de Macpro, de pouvoir utiliser frontrow via le bluetooth avec un tel portable... comme il n'y a pas de port IR sur le macpro 

Toumak, tu as vu des options de configuration de t&#233;l&#233;commande ?


----------



## iota (25 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ca serait intéressant en effet, pour les possesseurs de Macpro, de pouvoir utiliser frontrow via le bluetooth avec un tel portable...


FrontRow peut s'utiliser avec un clavier et je pense que sur Mac Pro, c'est via ce périphérique qu'il faudrat l'utiliser.

@+
iota


----------



## MamaCass (25 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> FrontRow peut s'utiliser avec un clavier et je pense que sur Mac Pro, c'est via ce périphérique qu'il faudrat l'utiliser.
> 
> @+
> iota



Je ne sais plus où j'avais lu que l'on pouvait contrôler iTunes avec un tel portable (souvent des sony ericsson) y'avait une petite application à installer. Peut être serait il possible de faire pareil avec FrontRow, ca serait chouette


----------



## Toumak (25 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ca serait int&#233;ressant en effet, pour les possesseurs de Macpro, de pouvoir utiliser frontrow via le bluetooth avec un tel portable... comme il n'y a pas de port IR sur le macpro
> 
> Toumak, tu as vu des options de configuration de t&#233;l&#233;commande ?



il est d&#233;j&#224; possible d'utiliser son mac (et donc front row) avec un GSM par bluetooth via un petit programme (me souviens plus du nom ...)
encore faut-il avoir le bluetooth sur son macpro qui n'est pas de base, si je ne me trompe pas

et non, je n'ai vu aucune pr&#233;f&#233;rences pour t&#233;l&#233;commande



iota a dit:


> FrontRow peut s'utiliser avec un clavier et je pense que sur Mac Pro, c'est via ce p&#233;riph&#233;rique qu'il faudrat l'utiliser.
> 
> @+
> iota



effectivement, front row est contr&#244;lable par clavier (=> bluetooth ?! )


----------



## MamaCass (25 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> il est déjà possible d'utiliser son mac (et donc front row) avec un GSM par bluetooth via un petit programme (me souviens plus du nom ...)
> encore faut-il avoir le bluetooth sur son macpro qui n'est pas de base, si je ne me trompe pas



Oui c'est un option mais elle existe  mais l'option IR n'existe pas par contre 



Toumak a dit:


> et non, je n'ai vu aucune préférences pour télécommande



Merci quand même


----------



## divoli (25 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> il est déjà possible d'utiliser son mac (et donc front row) avec un GSM par bluetooth via un petit programme (me souviens plus du nom ...)
> encore faut-il avoir le bluetooth sur son macpro qui n'est pas de base, si je ne me trompe pas



Celui-ci.


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2007)

un bon clavier sans fil... &#231;a fait un peu gros comme t&#233;l&#233;commande mais bon


----------



## Toumak (25 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui c'est un option mais elle existe  mais l'option IR n'existe pas par contre



c'est vrai que c'est un peu b&#234;te, &#231;a aurait s&#251;rement du succ&#232;s, m&#234;me si &#231;a n'est pas l'utilisation principale qu'on fait d'un macpro, au prix de la machine, c'est pas grand chose de rajouter quelques euros pour &#231;a



MamaCass a dit:


> Merci quand m&#234;me



you're welcome


----------



## MamaCass (25 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Celui-ci.



Merci, je me rappelais plus du nom 



starmac a dit:


> un bon clavier sans fil... ça fait un peu gros comme télécommande mais bon



J'y ai pensé


----------



## Toumak (25 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Celui-ci.



c'est s&#251;rement &#231;a  



starmac a dit:


> un bon clavier sans fil... &#231;a fait un peu gros comme t&#233;l&#233;commande mais bon



et le nouveau clavier bluetooth t'en fais quoi  
c'est s&#251;rement pour cette utilisation pr&#233;cise qu'ils ont enlev&#233; le numpad


----------



## mog (25 Septembre 2007)

Mais dites.. Expos&#233; &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; une application autonome auparavant ?
Parce que bon.. elle se lance au d&#233;marrage alors non ? Je comprends pas vu sa fonction..


----------



## flotow (25 Septembre 2007)

mog a dit:


> Mais dites.. Exposé était déjà une application autonome auparavant ?
> Parce que bon.. elle se lance au démarrage alors non ? Je comprends pas vu sa fonction..



Pour les machines peu puissantes (vu que leopard va tirer...)


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Septembre 2007)

ca c'est nouveau


----------



## lifenight (25 Septembre 2007)

mog a dit:


> Mais dites.. Expos&#233; &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; une application autonome auparavant ?
> Parce que bon.. elle se lance au d&#233;marrage alors non ? Je comprends pas vu sa fonction..



C'est comme le raccourci clavier pour acc&#233;der &#224; expos&#233; (f10), ils se sont peut &#234;tre dit "on a mis une app dans le finder pour spaces, alors pourquoi pas pour expos&#233;, finalement" en gros &#231;a ne change rien mais &#231;a fait une jolie ic&#244;ne en plus


----------



## flotow (25 Septembre 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> C'est comme le raccourci clavier pour accéder à exposé (f10), ils se sont peut être dit "on a mis une app dans le finder pour spaces, alors pourquoi pas pour exposé, finalement" en gros ça ne change rien mais ça fait une jolie icône en plus



peut etre pour mieux optimiser le systeme en fonctions des apps  le finder en lui meme est dechargé... il n'a presque plus rien, entre windowserver, dock, exposé, spaces


----------



## Toumak (26 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> peut etre pour mieux optimiser le systeme en fonctions des apps  le finder en lui meme est decharg&#233;... il n'a presque plus rien, entre windowserver, dock, expos&#233;, spaces



justement, pourquoi lui rajouter &#231;a, c'est vraiment inutile, le finder est d&#233;j&#224; assez en bazard lorsqu'on y rajoute toutes nos merdes
lancer expos&#233; depuis le dossier applications ou avec un raccourci clavier n'a aucune diff&#233;rence, si ce n'est qu'on a gagn&#233; une superbe icone


----------



## Toumak (26 Septembre 2007)

Images de la derni&#232;res build par ThinkSecret 

la plupart des "nouveaut&#233;s" montr&#233;es sur ces photos &#233;tant d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sentes dans la 9a527


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Images de la dernières build par ThinkSecret
> 
> la plupart des "nouveautés" montrées sur ces photos étant déjà présentes dans la 9a527


J'ai remarqué en particulier que Mail 3 intégre le visualiseur d'activité dans la colonne de gauche.


----------



## Toumak (26 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai remarqué en particulier que Mail 3 intégre le visualiseur d'activité dans la colonne de gauche.




déjà présent depuis pas mal de builds, il suffit de cliquer sur le bouton à côté du + en bas à gauche


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

C'est tr&#232;s bien d'avoir remis cette option en direct


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

1) J'aimerais de l'aide j'aimerais recuperer les icones de la derniere build de Leopard , j'ai une image dmg de 6.21 go mais j'aimerais la decompresser sous Windows , j'ai pris le logiciel Isobuster il l'a reconnais mais je vois rien dans l'image &#231;a ma fais &#231;a avec plusieurs image dmg vous connaitrez pas un logiciel pour extraire un dmg ou les fichiers sont vue 
2) Je recherche aussi un logiciel qui permettrais de graver sous Windows pour que ce sois compatible sous un Mac , j'ai vue que les cd de mac sont pas compatible sous Windows

Merci de m'aider cher Mac User


----------



## greggorynque (26 Septembre 2007)

tsstsstss ill&#233;gal mon cher... car si tu avais la beta officielement tu aurais un DVD, pas une image


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> tsstsstss illégal mon cher... car si tu avais la beta officielement tu aurais un DVD, pas une image


J'ai pas de MAC , je compte m'en acheter 1 moi je veux juste extraire l'image dmg sous Windows pour recuperer les fichiers ICNS pour retravailler avec Axialis pour faire un Windows en Leopard en attendant mon Macbook , je le fais juste pour moi rien d'autre


----------



## huexley (26 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> tsstsstss illégal mon cher... car si tu avais la beta officielement tu aurais un DVD, pas une image



Sauf s'il télécharge directement l'image depuis le site ADC de Apple où celle-ci se trouve au format DMG


----------



## tweek (26 Septembre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Sauf s'il télécharge directement l'image depuis le site ADC de Apple où celle-ci se trouve au format DMG



Il paye un compte ADC alors qu'il a même pas de mac ? Friqué le coco!


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Il paye un compte ADC alors qu'il a même pas de mac ? Friqué le coco!



Il paie un compte ADC pour acheter un mac moins cher, voyons


----------



## huexley (26 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Il paye un compte ADC alors qu'il a même pas de mac ? Friqué le coco!



Ca je sais pas je voulais juste réparer une imprécision


----------



## Toumak (26 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> tsstsstss ill&#233;gal mon cher... car si tu avais la beta officielement tu aurais un DVD, pas une image



pas forc&#233;ment, comment tu crois que les devs ont les betas de leopard ? tu pense qu'apple leur envoie &#224; tous une beta par la poste  

et non ! il faut t&#233;l&#233;charger une image .dmg de 6,5GB 



Wizzard35 a dit:


> 1) J'aimerais de l'aide j'aimerais recuperer les icones de la derniere build de Leopard , j'ai une image dmg de 6.21 go mais j'aimerais la decompresser sous Windows , j'ai pris le logiciel Isobuster il l'a reconnais mais je vois rien dans l'image &#231;a ma fais &#231;a avec plusieurs image dmg vous connaitrez pas un logiciel pour extraire un dmg ou les fichiers sont vue
> 2) Je recherche aussi un logiciel qui permettrais de graver sous Windows pour que ce sois compatible sous un Mac , j'ai vue que les cd de mac sont pas compatible sous Windows
> 
> Merci de m'aider cher Mac User



mon cher, tu m'as d&#233;j&#224; fait la demande par MP, et je t"ai r&#233;pondu que les icones sont dans les entrailles des applications, et que tu ne trouveras pas de programme qui aille te les chercher &#224; ta place, et surtout pas sur windows


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

et bien j'ai trouver la solution , j'ai trouver un programme qui extrais les fichier image .dmg apres j'ai plus qu'a extraire tout et chercher les fichiers .icns

le nom du logiciel c'est TransMAC compatible XP et Vista voila......


----------



## Toumak (26 Septembre 2007)

Wizzard35 a dit:


> et bien j'ai trouver la solution , j'ai trouver un programme qui extrais les fichier image .dmg apres j'ai plus qu'a extraire tout et chercher les fichiers .icns
> 
> le nom du logiciel c'est TransMAC compatible XP et Vista voila......



tr&#232;s bien !
:modo: on peut arr&#234;ter le hors sujet alors ?! ou m'sieur WebO va se f&#226;cher


----------



## Mike_p687 (27 Septembre 2007)

Salut 

Je voudrais savoir si iLife'08 sera intégré à Léopard... ?

Merci


----------



## Marcmaniac (27 Septembre 2007)

non !


----------



## Mike_p687 (27 Septembre 2007)

OK Merci 

Mais alors si j'installe Leopard alors que j'ai Tiger je garderai quand même iLife'06 ?

Enfait, en installant Leopard, je garde tous mes fichiers etc... ?


----------



## Chuck_Joris (27 Septembre 2007)

Ca m'étonnerait beaucoup que Leopard soit livré sans iLife 08.

Chaque ordi neuf est livré avec la dernière version de iLife.


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Septembre 2007)

Chaque ordi neuf, mais pas d'iLife dans une bo&#238;te de Leopard. Ni de Leopard dans une bo&#238;te d'iLife '08 d'ailleurs.


----------



## Mike_p687 (27 Septembre 2007)

Mais en installant Leopard,

On garde nos fichiers et tous nos programmes installés (ce qui sous-entend iLife '06)


----------



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2007)

lors de la keynote de janvier, Jobs avait évoqué un bundle de logiciel complet avec leopard.
wait and see...


----------



## divoli (27 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> lors de la keynote de janvier, Jobs avait évoqué un bundle de logiciel complet avec leopard.
> wait and see...



:mouais:

A l'achat d'un Mac neuf, tu veux dire.

Parce que fourni avec Leopard en boite, cela me parait très bizarre...


----------



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2007)

avec une machine neuve, c'est normal, mais il avait bien parlé d'un bundle leopard.


----------



## Mike_p687 (27 Septembre 2007)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> Mais en installant Leopard,
> 
> On garde nos fichiers et tous nos programmes installés (ce qui sous-entend iLife '06)


----------



## divoli (27 Septembre 2007)

Tout d&#233;pend de la proc&#233;dure d'installation que tu choisis.

En clair, oui tu devrais pouvoir installer Leopard sans avoir &#224; tout r&#233;installer.


----------



## Mike_p687 (27 Septembre 2007)

Ah super 

Merci


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> avec une machine neuve, c'est normal, mais il avait bien parlé d'un bundle leopard.


Oui: FrontRow + PhotoBooth + Bootcamp


----------



## AuGie (28 Septembre 2007)

La manuvre pour récupérer les pilotes d'imprimantes via le menu " Mise à jour logiciel " fonctionne bien apparement :


----------



## John Paris (30 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,​ 
Début septembre, j'avais fait un post pour savoir si les polices de caractères étaient plus nettes à l'écran sous léopard ( cf post #2668).
Maintenant que sont appararues de nouvelles builds, où en ait on ? ​ 
A t'on compensé le "retard" pris par rapport à Windows Vista ?​ 
Amicalement John​


----------



## Chuck_Joris (30 Septembre 2007)

John Paris a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,​
> Début septembre, j'avais fait un post pour savoir si les polices de caractères étaient plus nettes à l'écran sous léopard ( cf post #2668).
> Maintenant que sont appararues de nouvelles builds, où en ait on ? ​
> A t'on compensé le "retard" pris par rapport à Windows Vista ?​
> Amicalement John​



Pourquoi parler de retard ?
Windows et Mac osX ont chacun leur philosophie d'affichage, après on aime ou on n'aime pas, mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a à rattraper.

Maintenant pour répondre à ta question, sur les différentes captures d'écran que l'on a pu voir, je ne crois pas avoir constaté qu'Apple ai abandonné les polices lissées.


----------



## kisco (30 Septembre 2007)

J'ai reçu mon Leopard !!






Bon désolé pour le hors-sujet, mais est-ce toujours octobre comme date de sortie annoncée par Apple ?


----------



## eyescarz (30 Septembre 2007)

Normalement oui
mais Cagni a dit dans une interview
entre le 1er octobre et le 25 décembre:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2007)

Oui mais un mardi ???


----------



## liquid01 (30 Septembre 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> Normalement oui
> mais Cagni a dit dans une interview
> entre le 1er octobre et le 25 décembre:mouais:


demain commence le mois du léopard , un mois de 84 Jours si on en crois ce que viens de dire eyescarz


----------



## eyescarz (30 Septembre 2007)

liquid01 a dit:


> demain commence le mois du l&#233;opard , un mois de 84 Jours si on en crois ce que viens de dire eyescarz



pardon je n'ai pas citer la source
http://www.svmmac.fr/tv/flash/4211/pascal_cagni_a_apple_expo_6
et autant pour moi il parle du 15 d&#233;cembre et non pas du 25


----------



## eyescarz (30 Septembre 2007)

kisco a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon Leopard !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol moi j'ai deja le miens depuis 2 ans






Féroce!!!!!!


----------



## divoli (30 Septembre 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> Normalement oui
> mais Cagni a dit dans une interview
> entre le 1er octobre et le 25 décembre:mouais:



Tu parles ! Ca ou ne rien dire...


----------



## John Paris (30 Septembre 2007)

Chuck_Joris a dit:


> Pourquoi parler de retard ?





Chuck_Joris a dit:


> Windows et Mac osX ont chacun leur philosophie d'affichage, après on aime ou on n'aime pas, mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a à rattraper.Maintenant pour répondre à ta question, sur les différentes captures d'écran que l'on a pu voir, je ne crois pas avoir constaté qu'Apple ai abandonné les polices lissées.​


 

> Merci pour ta réponse. Je comprends leur philosophie d'affichage. Comme je fais très peu d'impression, j'usse aimé une amélioration de la chose (style un "bureau précis" pour l'affichage et un "bureau précis pour l'impression").​ 
Cordialement John.​


----------



## liquid01 (30 Septembre 2007)

voila des differentes dates possibles restantes pour la sortie de l&#233;opard
2 9 16 23 30 octobre
 6 13 20 27 novembre
 4 11 decembre=> proba faible


----------



## divoli (30 Septembre 2007)

Pourquoi ce serait un mardi ?


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Pourquoi ce serait un mardi ?



parce que le lundi c'est ravioli


----------



## liquid01 (30 Septembre 2007)

oups je crois que je relance (sans le vouloir)un débat qui a déjà eut lieu (ici meme il me semble)


----------



## divoli (30 Septembre 2007)

liquid01 a dit:


> voila des differentes dates possibles restantes pour la sortie de l&#233;opard
> 2 9 16 23 30 octobre
> 6 13 20 27 novembre
> 4 11 decembre=> proba faible





liquid01 a dit:


> oups je crois que je relance (sans le vouloir)un d&#233;bat qui a d&#233;j&#224; eut lieu (ici meme il me semble)



Cr&#233;e un sondage.


----------



## blafoot (1 Octobre 2007)

liquid01 a dit:


> voila des differentes dates possibles restantes pour la sortie de léopard
> 2 9 16 23 30 octobre
> 6 13 20 27 novembre
> 4 11 decembre=> proba faible



Ou alors on peut aussi créer un BINGO avec les chiffres écrit la


----------



## oohTONY (1 Octobre 2007)

Il sortira bien un cher de toute façon..... et Noël ça peut etre une excuse pour l'acheter ou un cadeau qui ferra plaisir de la part d'une femme attentionnée  :rateau:


----------



## nicoplanet (1 Octobre 2007)

Dites les amis, j'ai appris avec effroi que l'ind&#233;pendance de r&#233;solution, fonction pr&#233;vue de longue date comme le ZFS, n'&#233;tait toujours pas impl&#233;ment&#233;e dans les derni&#232;res builds de Leopard ???

Trois hypoth&#232;ses :
- ils sont s&#251;r d'eux et ne font pas beta tester cette fonction ?  
- il sont compl&#233;tement &#224; la bourre, et &#231;a n'est pas impl&#233;ment&#233; dans Leopard, mais &#231;a va venir ? :mouais: 
- pas le temps pour ces conneries, &#231;a sera pour la 10.6...  

Des infos ?


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Octobre 2007)

La r&#233;solution ind&#233;pendante est pr&#233;vue, annonc&#233;e et impl&#233;ment&#233;e dans Leopard, en revanche Apple n'a jamais annonc&#233; le support de ZFS dans Leopard, bien que ce soit plus ou moins le cas.


----------



## Toumak (1 Octobre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Des infos ?



pas plus que ce que tu viens de nous dire


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> La r&#233;solution ind&#233;pendante est pr&#233;vue, annonc&#233;e et impl&#233;ment&#233;e dans Leopard, en revanche Apple n'a jamais annonc&#233; le support de ZFS dans Leopard, bien que ce soit plus ou moins le cas.


ZFS est plus ou moins impl&#233;ment&#233; ? :mouais: 

Genre c'est au hasard, si t'as de la chance t'ach&#232;te un L&#233;opard avec ZFS impl&#233;mant&#233;, un peu moins de chance moins impl&#233;ment&#233; etc jusqu'&#224; pas impl&#233;ment&#233; du tout !


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Octobre 2007)

Il est support&#233; par Leopard, mais pas sur les volumes de d&#233;marrage.


----------



## sirromano1er (2 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous,

vous auriez des news du screen sharing? J'avais cru comprendre que l'appli devait être implementée au sein d'ichat mais je ne la vois plus sur les videos de demonstation..

a disparu?


----------



## nicoplanet (2 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> La résolution indépendante est prévue, annoncée et implémentée dans Leopard.



Ahhh ! ben c'est déjà ça  Merci pour cette bonne nouvelle  
J'avais peur qu'ils nous sortent le Leo sans cette fonction, qui me semble intéressante ...(notamment dans le champ du handicap pour le personnes atteintes de déficience visuelle)

Et sinon, t'as pu tester la fonction ? Ca donne quoi ?
J'ai pas vu beaucoup de preview parler de ça...


----------



## MamaCass (2 Octobre 2007)

Oui c'est quoi exactement la r&#233;solution ind&#233;pendante ?
C'est en rapport avec Spaces ?


----------



## da capo (2 Octobre 2007)

par exemple, lorsque que tu as un &#233;cran avec une forte r&#233;solution, les &#233;l&#233;ments d'interface vont apparaitre tr&#232;s petits (barre de menus par exemple)

permettre l'ind&#233;pendance de l'interface par rapport &#224; la r&#233;solution, c'est permettre de r&#233;gler la taille de ces &#233;l&#233;ments (comme on peut r&#233;gler la taille des icones par exemple)


----------



## nicoplanet (2 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui c'est quoi exactement la résolution indépendante ?
> C'est en rapport avec Spaces ?



La possibilité de "grossissement" de l'affichage, mais de manière vectorielle (pour les police etc.). Bref, ça donne un peu plus d'independance par rapport au pitch de l'écran du Mac... d'où le nom "resolution indépendante".

Actuellement, Tiger permet ce grossissement (clique sur contrôle et molette de la souris), mais ça pixelise un max... Dans Leopard, ça sera mieux étudié !  

Ca réponds à ta question ?


*Edit : toasted !*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui c'est quoi exactement la r&#233;solution ind&#233;pendante ?
> C'est en rapport avec Spaces ?



Les &#233;l&#233;ments de l'interface pourraient par exemple &#234;tre en vectoriel comme dans illustrator et dans le cas d'un &#233;cran &#224; fort dpi, on peut leur donner une plus grande taille sans avoir de pixellisation.

Source (plus bas dans la page).


*Edit : M&#233;ga grill&#233; *


----------



## MamaCass (2 Octobre 2007)

Oui merci &#224; vous deux 

J'ai h&#226;te d'essayer &#231;a, car je trouve ma r&#233;solution trop grosse (20 pouces / 1680x1050) et je ne peux pas monter plus haut (enfin plus bas) bref avoir une r&#233;solution plus fine. Par exemple je trouve que la taille des fen&#234;tres ou de la barre de menus prennent trop de place.

Vivement :love:

edit oups : merci &#224; vous trois :love:


----------



## nicoplanet (2 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Source (plus bas dans la page).



Merci pour ce lien, qui me conforte un peu plus dans le fait qu'Apple a bien impl&#233;ment&#233; cette fonction !
Je colle le chapitre appropri&#233; la dessous...



> _Resolution Independence
> The old assumption that displays are 72dpi has been rendered obsolete by advances in display technology. Macs now ship with displays that sport native resolutions of 100dpi or better. Furthermore, the number of pixels per inch will continue to increase dramatically over the next few years. This will make displays crisper and smoother, but it also means that interfaces that are pixel-based will shrink to the point of being unusable. The solution is to remove the 72dpi assumption that has been the norm. In Leopard, the system, including the Carbon and Cocoa frameworks, will be able to draw user interface elements using a scale factor. This will let the user interface maintain the same physical size while gaining resolution and crispness from high dpi displays.
> 
> The introduction of resolution independence may mean that there is work that you&#8217;ll need to do in order to make your application look as good as possible. For modern Cocoa and Carbon applications, most of the work will center around raster-based resources. For older applications that use QuickDraw, more work will be required to replace QuickDraw-based calls with Quartz ones._



Je suis s&#251;r qu'il y a des beta testeur (officiels ou officieux) sur MacG&#233; : qu'est-ce que &#231;a donne ? Avez-vous jou&#233; un peu avec ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

Et si je me souviens bien, les &#233;l&#233;ments vectoriels seraient cod&#233;s en interne en SVG*, un format ouvert. 






*support&#233; en natif dans safari 3, en fait il n'y a plus que IE &#224; ne pas le supporter en standard.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et si je me souviens bien, les &#233;l&#233;ments vectoriels seraient cod&#233;s en interne en SVG*, un format ouvert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apple supporte de plus en plus les formats ouverts :mouais: :hein:

Les .pages, .keynote & .numbers ne sont pas tr&#232;s ouverts... iWork supporte l'OpenXML de M$ mais pas l'OpenDoc d'OpenOffice.  Ni TextEdit d'ailleurs.


----------



## nicoplanet (2 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et si je me souviens bien, les éléments vectoriels seraient codés en interne en SVG*, un format ouvert.



C'est vrai que c'est un bon point ... et qui tranche beaucoup avec la politique actuelle d'Apple (iPhone et Cie) qui tend vers une fermeture assez radicale !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Apple supporte de plus en plus les formats ouverts :mouais: :hein:
> 
> Les .pages, .keynote & .numbers ne sont pas tr&#232;s ouverts... iWork supporte l'OpenXML de M$ mais pas l'OpenDoc d'OpenOffice.  Ni TextEdit d'ailleurs.



Disons dans la machinerie interne alors.  

J'avais lu jadis que textedit g&#233;rait d&#233;sormais le format OOo, tu confirmes qu'il n'est pas support&#233;?


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *supporté en natif dans safari 3, en fait il n'y a plus que IE à ne pas le supporter en standard.


Supporté est un bien grand mot. Actuellement aucun navigateur n'implémente totalement le SVG. Mais c'est en progrès


----------



## brome (2 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai hâte d'essayer ça, car je trouve ma résolution trop grosse (20 pouces / 1680x1050) et je ne peux pas monter plus haut (enfin plus bas) bref avoir une résolution plus fine. Par exemple je trouve que la taille des fenêtres ou de la barre de menus prennent trop de place.



Je ne voudrais pas te casser le moral, mais à la base, l'affichage indépendant de la résolution a plutôt pour objectif de régler le problème inverse (icônes et symboles si petits qu'ils sont difficiles à voir), comme l'explique la citation de Nicoplanet.

La résolution communément admise comme "normale" ou "courante" pour un écran est depuis fort longtemps de 72 dpi (points par pouce). Or, avec un écran de 20 pouces en 1680x1050, tu atteints une résolution de 99 dpi, beaucoup plus fine que la résolution standard. En conséquence de quoi les choses s'affichent en beaucoup plus petit sur ton 20" que sur un écran qui serait vraiment en 72 dpi. D'où problèmes de lisibilité, surtout pour les personnes ayant une mauvaise vue.

Leopard est censée remédier à cela en signalant  au moteur d'affichage que ton moniteur possède une résolution de 99 dpi, et en lui recommandant donc d'agrandir tous les éléments affichés par un facteur de 1,38 (car 99 / 72 = 1,38). De cette façon, ton écran affichera les éléments "comme si" il était en 72 dpi, c'est à dire de la même taille qu'il seraient affichés sur un écran 20" ayant réellement une résolution de 72 dpi.

Pour éviter la pixellisation lorsque le moteur affiche les éléments en plus gros, les icônes de Leopard sont maintenant en 512 pixels de large, avec une meilleure définition qu'auparavant.

Bon, en pratique, il devrait être possible de forcer les choses dans l'autre sens, c'est à dire d'afficher les éléments en plus petit qu'ils ne sont déjà. Mais là, ça risque de faire moche et de rendre beaucoup de textes illisibles.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

brome a dit:


> Or, avec un &#233;cran de 20 pouces en 1680x1050, tu atteints une r&#233;solution de 99 dpi, beaucoup plus fine que la r&#233;solution standard. En cons&#233;quence de quoi les choses s'affichent en beaucoup plus petit sur ton 20" que sur un &#233;cran qui serait vraiment en 72 dpi. D'o&#249; probl&#232;mes de lisibilit&#233;, surtout pour les personnes ayant une mauvaise vue.


J'ai l'iMac 20" qui a cette r&#233;solution et en comparant avec l'ancien iMac rien n'est plus petit et la lisibilit&#233; est identique


----------



## MamaCass (2 Octobre 2007)

Merci  brome pour cette explication 

En fait l'autre jour, j'&#233;tais sur un MBP 17 et j'avais l'impression que la r&#233;solution me convenait mieux que sur mon 20 pouces, en effet il &#233;tait en 1680x1050 alors que l'&#233;cran faisait 3 pouces de moins !

Donc j'esp&#233;rais que L&#233;opard nous permettrait de choisir une r&#233;solution diff&#233;rente.


----------



## Toumak (2 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> J'ai l'iMac 20" qui a cette résolution et en comparant avec l'ancien iMac rien n'est plus petit et la lisibilité est identique



normal, vu qu'ils ont le même nombre de dpi



MamaCass a dit:


> Merci  brome pour cette explication
> 
> En fait l'autre jour, j'étais sur un MBP 17 et j'avais l'impression que la résolution me convenait mieux que sur mon 20 pouces, en effet il était en 1680x1050 alors que l'écran faisait 3 pouces de moins !
> 
> Donc j'espérais que Léopard nous permettrait de choisir une résolution différente.



si j'ai bien compris, c'est la grandeur d'affichage qui change, pas la résolution


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> normal, vu qu'ils ont le même nombre de dpi



excuse-moi, je comparais au 17"


----------



## Toumak (2 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> excuse-moi, je comparais au 17"



et bien c'est normal, il ont le m&#234;me nombre de dpi, c'est juste ici la surface d'affichage qui change (1680x1050 pour le 20" et 1440x900 pour le 17")


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

Tiens puisque tu es l&#224;... Est-ce que textedit peut ouvrir ou sauver au format odt (OOo)?


----------



## brome (2 Octobre 2007)

L'iMac 17" a en effet une r&#233;solution qui est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s proche de celle du 20" (&#224; 0,8 dpi pr&#232;s, ce qui est n&#233;gligeable).

EDIT : oups, grill&#233; par Toumak !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

ok merci pour vos r&#233;ponses 
fin du HS


----------



## Toumak (2 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tiens puisque tu es l&#224;... Est-ce que textedit peut ouvrir ou sauver au format odt (OOo)?



sans aucun probl&#232;me (pour les .odt en tous cas)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> sans aucun problème (pour les .odt en tous cas)



Ça pour une bonne nouvelle, c'est une bonne nouvelle!!! :love::love::love:


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Octobre 2007)

Cool 

Reste plus qu'&#224; iWork de le faire


----------



## nicoplanet (2 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> sans aucun problème (pour les .odt en tous cas)


Ben chez moi, c'est tout illisible... Comment faire pour ouvrir de l'.ODT sous Textedit ?



etudiant69 a dit:


> Cool
> Reste plus qu'à iWork de le faire


Ben j'ai essayé aussi, lui il refuse carrément de l'ouvrir... C'est gentillement scandaleux quand-même je trouve. Surtout que ce format Open Office se développe de plus en plus :hein:


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Ben chez moi, c'est tout illisible... Comment faire pour ouvrir de l'.ODT sous Textedit ?



Il faut le textedit de Leopard


----------



## nicoplanet (2 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il faut le textedit de Leopard



Ahhh ahhh, tout s'explique !


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il faut le textedit de Leopard


Le TextEdit de L&#233;opard sait lire le .odt !! ? C'est trop bien &#231;a :love:


----------



## niko34 (2 Octobre 2007)

La gestion des piles ne fonctionne pas comme sur les vidéos. En prenant quelques fichiers dans un dossier et en les déplaçant sur le dock dans la partie droite, rien ne se passe. Dans la video de présentation du nouveau Desktop, on voyait qu'il était possible de glisser des applications (ou fichiers) pour créer une pile. Maintenant on ne peut glisser que des dossiers :hein:.


----------



## Toumak (2 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Le TextEdit de Léopard sait lire le .odt !! ? C'est trop bien ça :love:



à qui le dis-tu :love: 



niko34 a dit:


> La gestion des piles ne fonctionne pas comme sur les vidéos. En prenant quelques fichiers dans un dossier et en les déplaçant sur le dock dans la partie droite, rien ne se passe. Dans la video de présentation du nouveau Desktop, on voyait qu'il était possible de glisser des applications (ou fichiers) pour créer une pile. Maintenant on ne peut glisser que des dossiers :hein:.



je me suis fait exactement la même remarque l'autre jour, et j'en avais déduis que j'avais du mal regarder la keynote, mais apparemment non ...
tampis


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> à qui le dis-tu :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le spring-loaded folder dans le dock, c'est toujours bon par contre?


----------



## Toumak (2 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le spring-loaded folder dans le dock, c'est toujours bon par contre?



kézako ?! :rateau:


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> k&#233;zako ?! :rateau:



une petite recherche mon ami 
Spring loaded folders
:rateau:

Par contre, c'est un peu long a loader


----------



## Toumak (2 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> une petite recherche mon ami
> Spring loaded folders
> :rateau:
> 
> Par contre, c'est un peu long a loader



 

donc je suppose que tu aimerais savoir si lorsqu'on glisse un fichier sur un dossier (qui est donc une stack) du dock, celui-ci se load en springant ?
et ben &#231;a n'est pas le cas


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> donc je suppose que tu aimerais savoir si lorsqu'on glisse un fichier sur un dossier (qui est donc une stack) du dock, celui-ci se load en springant ?
> et ben ça n'est pas le cas



a ouais , le dossier ne s'ouvre pas, ou n'affiche pas son contenu (via une pile ou via le rectangle)
je croyais que c'etait une nouveauté pourtant! :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2007)

J'adore &#168;"tu voulais dire  que &#231;a se load en springant ?"


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'adore ¨"tu voulais dire  que ça se load en springant ?"



il fait ce qu'il peut


----------



## Toumak (3 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> a ouais , le dossier ne s'ouvre pas, ou n'affiche pas son contenu (via une pile ou via le rectangle)
> je croyais que c'etait une nouveauté pourtant! :hein:



ben lorsque tu glisse un fichier sur une pile, celle-ci s'assombrit pour montrer qu'on est bien dessus, et lorsqu'on lache le fichier, il est bien déplacé dans le dossier correspondant
mais pas de spring loading


----------



## kisco (3 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> a ouais , le dossier ne s'ouvre pas, ou n'affiche pas son contenu (via une pile ou via le rectangle)
> je croyais que c'etait une nouveauté pourtant! :hein:


c'est vrai que dans la preview 2006 (sans les piles), le spring-loading des dossiers dans le dock fonctionnait ! (et c'était bien utile!)

:hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (3 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,
j'ai une petite question vis-&#224;-vis de time machine.

Bon, j'ai bien compris qu'il fallait (si possible) un disque dur externe , j'ai aussi compris qu'on pouvait exclure ou inclure des dossiers. 

Ma question etant : peut on programmer time machine pour qu'il se d&#233;clenche au branchement d'un DD

Plus concretement, imaginons que je souhaite faire une sauvegarde hebdomadaire, TM va -t-il me demander &#224; la date X de brancher mon DD ?

En fait, le truc, c'est que je compte me racheter un nouvel iPod classic (80go) sur lequel j'aimerai sauvegarder mes docs (que mes docs importants .. genre une th&#232;se  ) ... puis j programmer TM pour faire cette sauvegarde &#224; chaque fois que je synchronise mon iPod ? et parce qu'il s'agit de mon iPod, il sauvegarde que les docs ; alors que cela aurait &#233;t&#233; toute la "petite maison" sur le DD externe ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai une petite question vis-à-vis de time machine.
> 
> Bon, j'ai bien compris qu'il fallait (si possible) un disque dur externe , j'ai aussi compris qu'on pouvait exclure ou inclure des dossiers.
> ...



Si j'ai bien comprends ta question, je ne penses pas que tu puisses programmer deux programmes de sauvegarde, il me semble que tu ne peux choisir qu'un disque, et qu'une fois les dossiers que tu ne veux pas sauvegarder... :hein: 
Maintenant je pense qu'on pourra tricher ! En utilisant deux plist time machine, une pour ton DD externe et une pour ton iPod et en les échangeant en temps voulu. Un petit programme faisant ça arrivera bien un jour 
Sinon pour programmer le transfert au moment ou tu branches ton iPod, le plus simple et d'aller dans les préférences time machine et de lui demander de sauvegarder immédiatement


----------



## Toumak (3 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'adore ¨"tu voulais dire  que ça se load en springant ?"





Tucpasquic a dit:


> il fait ce qu'il peut



que voulez-vous ....


----------



## pacou (3 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Si j'ai bien comprends ta question, je ne penses pas que tu puisses programmer deux programmes de sauvegarde, il me semble que tu ne peux choisir qu'un disque, et qu'une fois les dossiers que tu ne veux pas sauvegarder... :hein:
> Maintenant je pense qu'on pourra tricher ! En utilisant deux plist time machine, une pour ton DD externe et une pour ton iPod et en les échangeant en temps voulu. Un petit programme faisant ça arrivera bien un jour
> Sinon pour programmer le transfert au moment ou tu branches ton iPod, le plus simple et d'aller dans les préférences time machine et de lui demander de sauvegarder immédiatement



Le plus simple, sous Tiger, c'est de faire une action de dossier Applescript dans le dossier "/Volumes" à la racine du disque. Cette action s'active quand un disque monte, et si le nom correspond au DD voulu, alors il lance un programme de sauvegarde, genre rsync.

Sous Leopard, ça doit marcher aussi


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2007)

TM te demandera de brancher ton DD s'il a besoin de lancer un backup, sinon ca sert a rien (imagine que tu oublies?)
Comme TM est fait pour lutter contre l'oubli 

On se fait une petite ClassAction pour le spring-folder? 
(desolé, on pourrait dire: dossier a ouverture automatique
je trouve quand meme que mon anglicisme est plus concis )


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> On se fait une petite ClassAction pour le spring-folder?
> (desolé, on pourrait dire: dossier a ouverture automatique
> je trouve quand meme que mon anglicisme est plus concis )


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Octobre 2007)

compris .. merci


----------



## niko34 (4 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ben lorsque tu glisse un fichier sur une pile, celle-ci s'assombrit pour montrer qu'on est bien dessus, et lorsqu'on lache le fichier, il est bien déplacé dans le dossier correspondant
> mais pas de spring loading



Et pourtant j'ai bien l'impression que ça spring sur les piles . Refais un test pour voir.


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Et pourtant j'ai bien l'impression que ça spring sur les piles . Refais un test pour voir.



rien du tout, j'ai beau rester une éternité sur la pile, le dossier correspondant n'apparait pas


----------



## niko34 (4 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> rien du tout, j'ai beau rester une éternité sur la pile, le dossier correspondant n'apparait pas



Mais la pile s'ouvre, ce qui est identique, non?


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Mais la pile s'ouvre, ce qui est identique, non?



non plus

edit : voici un screenshot pour illustrer mes propos :





=>





on voit bien que la pile s'assombrit, mais il ne se passe rien de plus : la pile ne se dresse pas et le dossier n'apparait pas plus


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2007)

je viens de faire joujou avec la version 2 de photobooth qui sera livrée avec leopard
je n'y avais pas encore touché  

c'est vraiment sympa, surtout le fait de pouvoir enregistrer des vidéos, les nouveaux effets, et la possibilité de ± personnaliser les effets, c'est vraiment sympa

encore quelques heures de fun en vue lors de la sortie du fauve


----------



## mog (4 Octobre 2007)

Sinon est-ce qu'il y a des am&#233;liorations au niveau de l'interface visible sur cette nouvelle build ? Parce que bon.. forc&#233;ment des &#233;l&#233;ments vont encore chang&#233;s, telle que la barre de d&#233;filement.


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2007)

mog a dit:


> Sinon est-ce qu'il y a des améliorations au niveau de l'interface visible sur cette nouvelle build ? Parce que bon.. forcément des éléments vont encore changés, telle que la barre de défilement.



je n'ai pas la dernière, juste la 9a528


----------



## niko34 (4 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je n'ai pas la dernière, juste la 9a528



J'ai fait une petite vidéo pour les piles sur screencast


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> J'ai fait une petite vidéo pour les piles sur screencast



tiens  comment ça se fait que chez toi les dossiers s'ouvrent ?:hein: 
tu as quelle version ?


----------



## niko34 (4 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tiens  comment ça se fait que chez toi les dossiers s'ouvrent ?:hein:
> tu as quelle version ?



La dernière : 9A559 mise à jour.

Ils ont du rajouté ça y'a pas longtemps. C'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> La dernière : 9A559 mise à jour.
> 
> Ils ont du rajouté ça y'a pas longtemps. C'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## greggorynque (4 Octobre 2007)

et on peut laisser un dossier comme dans tiger avec le clic droit en liste ??


----------



## niko34 (4 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> et on peut laisser un dossier comme dans tiger avec le clic droit en liste ??



j'ai pas compris


----------



## kisco (4 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> et on peut laisser un dossier comme dans tiger avec le clic droit en liste ??


non on ne peut pas, ce sera forcément une pile


----------



## greggorynque (4 Octobre 2007)

mici 

je demandais juste si en mettant un dossier dans le dock il pouvais rester sous la meme forme que 10.4

La pile affiche en priorit&#233; les &#233;l&#233;ments les plus sollicit&#233;s ?? si je met mon dossier applis j'aurais les applis que j'utilise souvent mais moins que celles du dock ?? ??


----------



## niko34 (4 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> je demandais juste si en mettant un dossier dans le dock il pouvais rester sous la meme forme que 10.4



ah ok, j'ai mis un moment à percuter  



greggorynque a dit:


> La pile affiche en priorité les éléments les plus sollicités ?? si je met mon dossier applis j'aurais les applis que j'utilise souvent mais moins que celles du dock ?? ??



Pour les piles, tu peux définir un ordre de tri (Nom, Date de l'ajout, Date de modification, Date de création, Type). L'ordre de tri n'est pas forcément le même que celui de ton dossier. Donc pas de tri par rapport à la fréquence d'utilisation.
Tu peux toujours te faire des dossiers où tu mets des alias de tes applis préférées. Ensuite tu glisses ces dossiers dans le dock pour faire des piles.


----------



## greggorynque (4 Octobre 2007)

C'est ce que je pensais faire    .... merci


----------



## billboc (4 Octobre 2007)

est-ce que l'outil quicklook est disponible dans mail ?
ca serait pratqiue pour voir en un coup d'oeil les pieces jointes !
merci
++


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2007)

billboc a dit:


> est-ce que l'outil quicklook est disponible dans mail ?
> ca serait pratqiue pour voir en un coup d'oeil les pieces jointes !
> merci
> ++



oui


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2007)

je viens de voir quelque chose, qui je pense avait &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;nsent&#233; &#224; la wwdc : 
timemachine marche avec mail ! c'est vraiment g&#233;nial 

edit : &#231;a marche aussi avec iphoto !


----------



## two (5 Octobre 2007)

Tiens, petite question &#224; propos de frontrow2 : je crois me souvenir que celui ci aurait un look &#224; la backrow (l'interface de l'apple TV ) ...
Mais est-ce que celui ci &#224; un economiseur d'&#233;cran qui s'active lorsqu'il n'y &#224; pas lecture de vid&#233;o ? (que ce soit le m&#234;me que celui de l'appleTV ou non )


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2007)

two a dit:


> Tiens, petite question à propos de frontrow2 : je crois me souvenir que celui ci aurait un look à la backrow (l'interface de l'apple TV ) ...
> Mais est-ce que celui ci à un economiseur d'écran qui s'active lorsqu'il n'y à pas lecture de vidéo ? (que ce soit le même que celui de l'appleTV ou non )



bonne question, je n'ai jamais regardé
si jamais je laisse front row glander assez longtemps, je te répondrai


----------



## kennymac (6 Octobre 2007)

two a dit:


> Tiens, petite question &#224; propos de frontrow2 : je crois me souvenir que celui ci aurait un look &#224; la backrow (l'interface de l'apple TV ) ...
> Mais est-ce que celui ci &#224; un economiseur d'&#233;cran qui s'active lorsqu'il n'y &#224; pas lecture de vid&#233;o ? (que ce soit le m&#234;me que celui de l'appleTV ou non )




Je confirme que oui... il y a une option "Economiseur d'&#233;cran" dans la rubrique "R&#233;glages" de FrontRow  

Je vais le laisser inactif pour voir ...

Edit : effectivement, l'&#233;cran de veille se met bien en route au bout de la p&#233;riode d&#233;finie dans les "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;mes".


----------



## Toumak (6 Octobre 2007)

kennymac a dit:


> Je confirme que oui... il y a une option "Economiseur d'écran" dans la rubrique "Réglages" de FrontRow
> 
> Je vais le laisser inactif pour voir ...
> 
> Edit : effectivement, l'écran de veille se met bien en route au bout de la période définie dans les "Préférences Systèmes".



exact ! je viens de voir ça aussi


----------



## Toumak (6 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je viens de voir quelque chose, qui je pense avait été prénsenté à la wwdc :
> timemachine marche avec mail ! c'est vraiment génial
> 
> edit : ça marche aussi avec iphoto !



par contre ça marche pas avec itunes  
dommage


----------



## AuGie (7 Octobre 2007)

La transparence de la barre supérieur est quand même génialement bien gérée et conçue :love:


----------



## blafoot (7 Octobre 2007)

ca me fait un peu penser a la TV Philips aurea ^^

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=ulGs3nqRDk8


----------



## Toumak (7 Octobre 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> La transparence de la barre sup&#233;rieur est quand m&#234;me g&#233;nialement bien g&#233;r&#233;e et con&#231;ue :love:


 
il est vrai qu'elle est subl&#238;me :love:


----------



## g.robinson (7 Octobre 2007)

A propos de Time Machine, comment est géré  l'espace disque ?
N'est ce pas super gourmand ?


----------



## So6 (7 Octobre 2007)

g.robinson a dit:


> A propos de Time Machine, comment est géré  l'espace disque ?
> N'est ce pas super gourmand ?



En toute logique, l'espace nécessaire pour Time Machine tend vers l'infini (puisqu'il est censé tout stocker, et toutes les versions successives).

Donc, en toute logique, l'espace de stockage ne peut être fini et réduit qu'à la condition de faire des coupes dans ce qu'il faut et ne faut pas sauvegarder et de purger de temps en temps les trucs trop vieux.

C'est pour ça que je trouve (à titre très personnel hein) que Time Machine n'est qu'une Méga Corbeille qui garde les éléments un peu plus longtemps en mémoire.

J'espère me tromper.


----------



## Toumak (7 Octobre 2007)

tout dépend de ce que tu veux sauver
TM marche comme suit :

il fait une sauvegarde toutes les heures
il garde les copies de 24 dernières heures (24 donc)
il garde une sauvegarde journalière pour le mois en cours
quand les sauvegardes sont plus vieilles qu'un mois, il garde une sauvegarde par semaine

quand y'a plus de place pour une nouvelle sauvegarde, il supprime la plus ancienne


----------



## g.robinson (7 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tout dépend de ce que tu veux sauver
> TM marche comme suit :
> 
> il fait une sauvegarde toutes les heures
> ...



Cette suite logique est-elle programmable ?
Peut-on définir la taille de l'espace qu'on lui réserve ?
merci encore
ce soft m'intrigue


----------



## Toumak (7 Octobre 2007)

pas porgrammable et on peut pas dire la taille max utilisée
on peut juste lui dire quoi ne pas sauver


----------



## Tarul (7 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pas porgrammable et on peut pas dire la taille max utilis&#233;e
> on peut juste lui dire quoi ne pas sauver



Il y a au moins le rythme des sauvegardes qui est configurable, non?
Peut on lancer une sauvegarde manuelle?


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Octobre 2007)

Ben le principe de TimeMachine c'est justement de d&#233;barrasser l'utilisateur de la gestion des sauvegardes.


----------



## Toumak (7 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Il y a au moins le rythme des sauvegardes qui est configurable, non?
> Peut on lancer une sauvegarde manuelle?



non 

mais je suppose que quelqu'un trouvera le moyen de palier ce manque
c'est vrai que c'est un peu absurde, quitte &#224; mettre ces options par d&#233;faut pour les nuls, mais &#231;a serait sympa de mettre un petit menu avanc&#233; pour tous les autres (nous quoi )


----------



## Tarul (8 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non
> 
> mais je suppose que quelqu'un trouvera le moyen de palier ce manque
> c'est vrai que c'est un peu absurde, quitte à mettre ces options par défaut pour les nuls, mais ça serait sympa de mettre un petit menu avancé pour tous les autres (nous quoi )


Et si il n'y a pas le disque pour time machine de branché, Leopard réagit comment?


----------



## Toumak (8 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Et si il n'y a pas le disque pour time machine de branché, Leopard réagit comment?



bonne question, vu que chez moi c'est une partition interne, je n'ai pas encore fait le test
mais je pense que ça fait comme si l'ordi était éteint : il ne sauvegarde pas


----------



## niko34 (8 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non
> 
> mais je suppose que quelqu'un trouvera le moyen de palier ce manque
> c'est vrai que c'est un peu absurde, quitte &#224; mettre ces options par d&#233;faut pour les nuls, mais &#231;a serait sympa de mettre un petit menu avanc&#233; pour tous les autres (nous quoi )



Faut bien fouiller. Ca m'&#233;tonnerai pas qu'il y ait un fichier de config qui permette d'&#233;diter tout &#231;a.

EDIT : j'ai cherch&#233; un peu sur google (j'ai pas mon mac sous la main) et j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a : (EDIT mauvais lien)


----------



## Toumak (8 Octobre 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Faut bien fouiller. Ca m'étonnerai pas qu'il y ait un fichier de config qui permette d'éditer tout ça.
> 
> EDIT : j'ai cherché un peu sur google (j'ai pas mon mac sous la main) et j'ai trouvé ça : http://www.net.t-labs.tu-berlin.de/research/tm/TM_HOWTO_tm-20061111-0



intéressant, je jetterai un coup d'oeil là-dessus tantôt  

_mais on est bien d'accord, y'aura sûrment moyen de modifier le comportement de TM en bidouillant un truc, mais ici la question ne demandait pas ça_


----------



## iota (8 Octobre 2007)

Salut,



Tarul a dit:


> Il y a au moins le rythme des sauvegardes qui est configurable, non?
> Peut on lancer une sauvegarde manuelle?


Dans les premi&#232;res beta de Leopard c'&#233;tait possible apparement.
Il &#233;tait possible de choisir quand sauvegarder et de faire une sauvegarde manuelle.

Dans les derni&#232;res versions, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est...

@+
iota


----------



## niko34 (8 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> intéressant, je jetterai un coup d'oeil là-dessus tantôt
> 
> _mais on est bien d'accord, y'aura sûrment moyen de modifier le comportement de TM en bidouillant un truc, mais ici la question ne demandait pas ça_



Bon, inutile de regarder le lien que j'ai donné, il s'agit d'un autre outil pour BSD ... désolé


----------



## Toumak (8 Octobre 2007)

une petite modification par rapport &#224; tiger :

vous connaissez tous le ctrl+scroll ?! _(pour ceux qui connaissent pas &#231;a ils ont apris un truc g&#233;nial)_

c'est une fonction qui permet d'utiliser l'&#233;cran comme une loupe, en d'autres mots, de zoomer sans toucher &#224; la r&#233;solution

sous tiger, lorsqu'on activait cette fonction, il suffisait de bouger la souris pour bouger la loupe (donc se d&#233;placer dans l'&#233;cran)

sur leopard, une fois en mode zoom, il faut aller sur les bords de l'&#233;cran pour d&#233;placer la loupe ; si on bouge la souris sur la surface de l'&#233;cran, la loupe ne bouge pas

c'est bien plus pratique, encore un petit plus


----------



## MamaCass (8 Octobre 2007)

En effet Toumak, ca sera plus pratique 
Merci pour l'info


----------



## Luneart (8 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> une petite modification par rapport à tiger :
> 
> vous connaissez tous le ctrl+scroll ?! _(pour ceux qui connaissent pas ça ils ont apris un truc génial)_
> 
> ...



Cela existe déjà sous Tiger. Il suffit de modifier les préférences du zoom comme ci dessous:


----------



## Toumak (8 Octobre 2007)

Luneart a dit:


> Cela existe déjà sous Tiger. Il suffit de modifier les préférences du zoom comme ci dessous:



Bon Ben  
 
merci pour l'info
j'avais jamais vu cette option
c'est vrai que c'est plus pratique comme ça, ils ont dû se dire la même chose chez apple


----------



## Toumak (8 Octobre 2007)

un petit truc que je viens de voir, c'est dans les préférences économiseur d'écran
on a enfin la possibilité d'afficher l'heure sur l'économiseur d'écran


----------



## So6 (8 Octobre 2007)

Ils sont chiants &#224; pas l'annoncer, m'est avis que s'ils l'annoncent pas c'est qu'ils sont pas encore certains de la date et ils veulent pas de risquer &#224; annoncer une date incertaine...

Au moins &#231;a changerait leur pr&#233;sentation qu'on conna&#238;t depuis des mois, on en saurait un peu plus, y aurait des videos et des textes &#224; se mettre sous la dent en attendant la fin du mois...

Grincheux vous salue bien bas.


----------



## lanss07 (8 Octobre 2007)

Si on se r&#233;f&#232;re aux pr&#233;c&#233;dentes sorties, c'est normal qu'ils n'aient pas encore lanc&#233;s les pr&#233;-commandes.
On entre tout juste dans la semaine ou celle-ci doit, en toute logique, arriver. Il y a environ 2 semaines entre l'annonce et la sortie.

Panther : annonce le mercredi 8 octobre, sortie le vendredi 24 octobre (16 jours)
Tiger : annonce mardi 12 avril, sortie le vendredi 29 avril (17 jours)

Leopard : la sortie semble &#234;tre pr&#233;vue pour le 26 octobre.
l'annonce devrait arriver demain (17 jours avant) ou apr&#232;s demain (16 jours avant).


----------



## Toumak (8 Octobre 2007)

lanss07 a dit:


> Si on se réfère aux précédentes sorties, c'est normal qu'ils n'ai pas encore lancé les pré-commandes.
> On entre tout juste dans la semaine ou celle-ci doit, en toute logique, arriver. Il y a environ 2 semaines entre l'annonce et la sortie.
> 
> Panther : annonce le mercredi 8 octobre, sortie le vendredi 24 octobre (16 jours)
> ...



puisse-tu dire vrai ...


----------



## eyescarz (8 Octobre 2007)

Demain Mardi.....c'est bien possible
un petit arrêt maladie pour demain tiens.......


----------



## iota (9 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

vous trouverez che AppleInsider, un article qui fait le point sur les nouveaut&#233;s apport&#233;es au Finder dans Leopard.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

sympa l'article  

l'utilisant depuis maintenant plus de 3 mois, je peux vous dire que le finder cuvée 2007 sera excellente


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici la nouvelle icône de leopard pour les pc en réseau, représenté par un très beau BSOD


----------



## huexley (9 Octobre 2007)

La ou c'est très fort c'est quand on google le message d'erreur du BSOD, en fait il s'agit d'une application qui envoie des faux messages d'erreurs aux pC !

de la à penser que Leopard contient un bel eater egg


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> La ou c'est très fort c'est quand on google le message d'erreur du BSOD, en fait il s'agit d'une application qui envoie des faux messages d'erreurs aux pC !
> 
> de la à penser que Leopard contient un bel eater egg


Hahaha excellent si c'est le cas !!

Genre au moment de l'installation de Vista dans BootCamp


----------



## huexley (9 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> un bel eater egg



:love: un beau mangeur d'oeufs, je déraille

un eaSter egg si jamais


----------



## Toumak (10 Octobre 2007)

Pour les amateurs de belles icones, voici un blog mis à jour régulièrement et qui poste toutes les icones 512x512 de leopard  

http://blog.tice.de/icons.php?sprache=englisch


----------



## MamaCass (11 Octobre 2007)

Je regardais le site que Toumak nous fait découvrir (merci ) et je vois une icône qui s'appelle "Liaison".

A quoi cela correspond ?

Merci 

ps : et je vois aussi "CandyBar" il sera intégré à Mac OS X ? :love:


----------



## Toumak (11 Octobre 2007)

Liaison n'est autre que le screensharing 

Et pour Candybar, &#231;a serait sympa, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit &#231;a


----------



## MamaCass (11 Octobre 2007)

Ok merci pour la pr&#233;cision


----------



## Paradise (11 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> ps : et je vois aussi "CandyBar" il sera intégré à Mac OS X ? :love:



Pas sur pas sur... mais en éspérant !!!


----------



## Toumak (11 Octobre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Pas sur pas sur... mais en &#233;sp&#233;rant !!!



ce sont s&#251;rement les devs de candybar qui ont d&#233;j&#224; pris de l'avance
candybar &#233;tant un des softs de custo pour os x les plus utilis&#233;s, il y a de fortes chances pour qu'une version (peut-&#234;tre beta) compatible leopard voit bient&#244;t le jour


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2007)

Je  n'ai pas le courage de lire les 150 pages.

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si les DD NTFS sont accessibles en écriture sous Leopard ?


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Octobre 2007)

non, mais il existe toujours MacFuse


----------



## Toumak (11 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je  n'ai pas le courage de lire les 150 pages.



et la fonction recherche de la discussion, elle sert à quoi ?!


----------



## Ploumette (11 Octobre 2007)

Merci de ce lien Toumak ... en effet ... superbes ic&#244;nes !

J'en profite pour vous demander, si la couleur des ic&#244;nes de dossiers, va rester avec ce bleu "fadasse" qui fait penser &#224; Windows ?... Non franchement ... depuis OSX ... les ic&#244;nes &#233;taient bien plus jolies !!!


----------



## greggorynque (11 Octobre 2007)

Moi avec candybar elles vont pas le rester longtemps


----------



## Toumak (11 Octobre 2007)

pourquoi apple s'amuserait à changer ?!
je pense qu'elles resteront comme ça


----------



## Ploumette (11 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pourquoi apple s'amuserait à changer ?!



Parce qu'ils ont développé en plus beau, auparavant !!!


----------



## Toumak (11 Octobre 2007)

pas sûr que le critère "beauté" soit très objectif


----------



## Ploumette (11 Octobre 2007)

Que veux-tu ... Apple nous habitue au "beau" !


----------



## lordnicolas! (14 Octobre 2007)

J'ai une petite question.

Quand apple change d'OS, y a t'il un fossé entre les perfomance avec la même machine.
J'ai un IMAC24p (celui tout blanc) et bon, je me tate, vais je prendre leopard, sachant que je risque d'avoir un perte de performance, ralentissement d'allumage d'ouverture de cloture de soft etc...​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Non c'est pas Windows, tant que tu as de la mémoire  Tu devrais même avoir une accélération.


----------



## So6 (14 Octobre 2007)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> J'ai une petite question.
> 
> Quand apple change d'OS, y a t'il un fossé entre les perfomance avec la même machine.
> J'ai un IMAC24p (celui tout blanc) et bon, je me tate, vais je prendre leopard, sachant que je risque d'avoir un perte de performance, ralentissement d'allumage d'ouverture de cloture de soft etc...​



Je suis dans le même cas que toi mais (suis-je naïf?) je pense qu'il n'y a que du bon à prendre Leopard pour nos machines : elles ne sont pas vieilles et sont en 64bits Intel, or Leopard est totalement optimisé pour le 64 Intel, ce qui n'était pas le cas, me semble-t-il, de Tiger.

Il se peut qu'exceptionnellement (c'est plus dû au hardware qu'au software, car un système plus lourd améliore rarement les perfs...) un Os dernière génération fasse tourner plus vite des machines qui ont un an ou deux et qui étaient sous Tiger.

Du moins l'espère-je, comme on dit.


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2007)

Oui mais avec une vieille macine, tout n'est pas forcément activé dans le nouvel OS. Et donc on sent un peu d'accélération.

En tout je l'ai souvent vu avec les différentes version d'OS X et ma palourde, un iMac DV, mon Titanium, etc ...


----------



## niko34 (15 Octobre 2007)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> J'ai une petite question.
> 
> Quand apple change d'OS, y a t'il un foss&#233; entre les perfomance avec la m&#234;me machine.
> J'ai un IMAC24p (celui tout blanc) et bon, je me tate, vais je prendre leopard, sachant que je risque d'avoir un perte de performance, ralentissement d'allumage d'ouverture de cloture de soft etc...​



J'ai pu tester Leopard sur un imac 24 blanc (2go de RAM et une 7600GT) et tout &#233;tait hyper rapide : d&#233;marrage, lancement et fermeture d'applis, TimeMachine &#233;tait tr&#232;s fluide (CoreAnimation), Spaces aussi ... Donc pas d'inqui&#233;tude &#224; avoir pour cette machine.


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> J'ai pu tester Leopard sur un imac 24 blanc (2go de RAM et une 7600GT) et tout était hyper rapide : démarrage, lancement et fermeture d'applis, TimeMachine était très fluide (CoreAnimation), Spaces aussi ... Donc pas d'inquiétude à avoir pour cette machine.



Qui en doutait franchement ?

Ce serait bien d'avoir un avis d'une personne l'ayant testé sur un G4/1 ghz par exemple.


----------



## niko34 (15 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Qui en doutait franchement ?



par exemple,  lordnicolas! &#224; qui je r&#233;pondais...


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ce serait bien d'avoir un avis d'une personne l'ayant testé sur un G4/1 ghz par exemple.



testé perso sur un eMac g4 1,42 MAIS avec 256 de ram, et ça roule du feu de dieu sans soucis


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> testé perso sur un eMac g4 1,42 MAIS avec 256 de ram, et ça roule du feu de dieu sans soucis



256 Mo ? C'est possible ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> test&#233; perso sur un eMac g4 1,42 MAIS avec 256 de ram, et &#231;a roule du feu de dieu sans soucis



pourrais tu d&#233;finir "du feu de dieu" ?  
Cela sonne tr&#232;s bien &#224; l'oreille mais va savoir ce que les Autres peuvent comprendre ..  



Pour moi, la nouvelle Fiat 500, c'est une voiture du feu de dieu ...  (mais c'est pour autant qu'elle crache la foudre (le feu de dieu ...)  --> je sors


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2007)

Ca me surprend également qu'il faille seulement 256 Mo avec Leopard, alors qu'avec Tiger il en faut pratiquement au moins 512 pour qu'il fonctionne convenablement. :mouais:


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

oui oui, 256 c'est possible  

et biens&#251;r je ne parle pas pour faire de la production avec ps cs3  

mais &#231;a boot vite, c'est r&#233;actif (plus que tiger), et &#231;a tourne super avec adium safari itunes et mail de lanc&#233;, et avec 256 de ram 
j'ai fait ces tests avec la beta de la wwdc, la 9a466 

maintenant vous me croyez ou pas, honn&#234;tement ...


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2007)

On est juste surpris, on a pas qu'on te croyait pas. C'est une bonne nouvelle, domage que je n'ai pas de version de tests 

Enfin j'espère que ça sort dans 15 jours !


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2007)

Quel susceptible, ce Toumak !


----------



## xao85 (15 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> testé perso sur un eMac g4 1,42 MAIS avec 256 de ram, et ça roule du feu de dieu sans soucis



Quoi j'aurai su, jme serai acheté un power book G4 au lieu de me ruiner dans un macbook pro!


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Quoi j'aurai su, jme serai acheté un power book G4 au lieu de me ruiner dans un macbook pro!


si tu veux je t'&#233;change mon powerbook G4 contre ton MacBook Pro


----------



## flotow (15 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> si tu veux je t'échange mon powerbook G4 contre ton MacBook Pro



c'est quoi le PowerBook G4? Y'a DOS dessus


----------



## greggorynque (15 Octobre 2007)

Rhoooo le moqueur


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Quel susceptible, ce Toumak !



susceptibilité bien placée


----------



## xao85 (15 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> si tu veux je t'échange mon powerbook G4 contre ton MacBook Pro




 Bien assayé!


----------



## Toumak (15 Octobre 2007)

donc les mecs, si votre mac tourne bien avec tiger, il n'aura aucun problème avec leopard


----------



## greggorynque (15 Octobre 2007)

Yahoooo 


Normal, un tigre ca fait la siesgte 16 heures pas jour, alors que le lepoard c'est l'animal le plus rapide du monde


----------



## flotow (16 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Yahoooo
> 
> 
> Normal, un tigre ca fait la siesgte 16 heures pas jour, alors que le lepoard c'est l'animal le plus rapide du monde



non, c'est le guepard qui est le plus rapide, mais ca, ca serait la X.8


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Octobre 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; pris


----------



## lanss07 (16 Octobre 2007)

moi j'aurais une question &#224; propos de time machine. J'ai bien compris qu'il faut une 2&#232;me partition pour les sauvegardes. Dans mon cas, j'ai un portable et je ne brancherai le dd externe d&#233;di&#233; &#224; time machine que les soirs ou tous les deux jours. Dans cet intervalle, si je supprime un fichier et que je vide la corbeille, sera-t'il possible que time machine ai mis une sauvegarde provisoire de ces fichiers dans un coin en attendant le branchement du DD externe, afin de pouvoir r&#233;cup&#233;rer les donn&#233;s ??
je ne sais pas si je suis clair.... Mais si ce n'est pas le cas, time machine ne sera pas vraiment int&#233;ressant pour les nomade comme moi, du moins pas en tant que logiciel de sauvegarde r&#233;volutionnaire.


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

timemachine ne marche que si la place de sauvegarde est connectée au mac : partition montée ou dd externe branché  
et c'est logique


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> timemachine ne marche que si la place de sauvegarde est connectée au mac : partition montée ou dd externe branché
> et c'est logique



Heureusement ! 

Maintenant c'est l'espace occupé qui me préoccupe. Faut-il prévoir un boitier avec 4 To de DD ?


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Maintenant c'est l'espace occupé qui me préoccupe. Faut-il prévoir un boitier avec 4 To de DD ?



c'est vraiment pas nécessaire, à moins que tu sois dans la vidéo, dans ce cas peut-être qu'il faudra de la place
et de toutes façon je pense que timemachine n'est pas destiné au pros mais bien à monsieur-tout-le-monde

et qu'est-ce qui se trouve principalement sur le dd de monsieur-tout-le-monde ?
principalement des documents, des photos, ...
donc un bête dd suffit


----------



## MamaCass (16 Octobre 2007)

Est ce que Time Machine se configure sur chaque session utilisateurs (dans le cas o&#249; plusieurs sessions existent) ? Peut on utiliser le m&#234;me support externe pour plusieurs sessions ?

Merci


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Est ce que Time Machine se configure sur chaque session utilisateurs (dans le cas où plusieurs sessions existent) ? Peut on utiliser le même support externe pour plusieurs sessions ?
> 
> Merci



très bonne question !
mais étant donné que TM sauve TOUT (les différents comptes inclus) (sauf ce qu'on lui a dit ne pas sauver), peu importe le compte sous lequel on soit, il sauvera tout, à condition à mon avis qu'on le configure de la même manière sous les différents comptes

mais là je ne certifie rien, c'est une hypothèse, étant donné que je n'ai qu'un seul compte


----------



## MamaCass (16 Octobre 2007)

Merci Toumak, de toute fa&#231;on on aura la r&#233;ponse tr&#232;s bient&#244;t


----------



## kisco (16 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour ces précisions en effet ! 

si jamais tout le monde est le bienvenu pour rajouter des informations sur la page de Leopard sur le Wiki MacG, ainsi que pour les nouvelles applications (TimeMachine, QuickLook, Les Piles, etc)


----------



## iota (16 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

Petite mesquinerie d'Apple :


			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> *Front Row* requires a Mac with built-in IR and an Apple Remote.


Voir  ici.

Donc, pas de Front Row pour les Mac pro (tout du moins, officiellement).

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Mais c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; le cas jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, non ? :mouais:


Edit: Oups, je ne savais pas pour les MacPro.


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Mais c'était déjà le cas jusqu'à présent, non ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> Edit: Oups, je ne savais pas pour les MacPro.



ben justement, il le dit car on espérait que ça soit plus le cas


----------



## ficelle (16 Octobre 2007)

à mon avis, TM est tres bien pour qui n'a jamais vraiment eu de politique de sauvegarde, mais perso, je vais rester avec mon bon vieux systeme de sauvegarde quotidienne sur dd externe en miroir à l'aide de sync ou super duper.
utilisant plus de 5 postes, je me vois mal activer Time Machine partout.... et surtout, quand un fichier est jeté, je ne veux plus en entendre parler !


----------



## MamaCass (16 Octobre 2007)

bien dommage tout ceci...  

D&#233;j&#224; qu'on a pas de webcam Apple alors en achetant la machine la plus ch&#232;re du catalogue, on a moins d'options que dans un macbook


----------



## iota (16 Octobre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> &#224; mon avis, TM est tres bien pour qui n'a jamais vraiment eu de politique de sauvegarde, mais perso, je vais rester avec mon bon vieux systeme de sauvegarde quotidienne sur dd externe en miroir &#224; l'aide de sync ou super duper.
> utilisant plus de 5 postes, je me vois mal activer Time Machine partout.... et surtout, quand un fichier est jet&#233;, je ne veux plus en entendre parler !


Un espace de stockage partag&#233; pourrait &#234;tre une solution dans la cas de plusieurs machines (genre un disque NAS ou un serveur d&#233;di&#233.
L'avantage de Time Machine, c'est que les utilisateurs peuvent tr&#232;s facilement retrouver leurs fichiers sauvegarder sans une intervention de ta part.

@+
iota


----------



## tram (16 Octobre 2007)

Hello !

leopard est annoncé...

Et vu l'usage que je fais de mon ordinateur (beaucoup de photographie, net, mail et deux trois petits autres trucs) je ne vois vraiment aucun intérêt à débourser 129 pour achetr un OS dont les nouveautés me laissent complètement froid.

Mais j'ai l'impression d'être le seul  dans ce cas, peut etre qu'il y a des choses que j'ai loupé ??


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

tout le monde pourrait rester avec tiger, comme tout le monde peut rester sous xp

les personnes qui auront leopard seront principalement des apple addict ou ayant acheté un mac après sa sortie


----------



## tweek (16 Octobre 2007)

tram a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> leopard est annoncé...
> 
> ...



Ben.. si ton usage en reste à ce que tu as décrit, Non, tu peux très bien rester avec Tiger.

Tu as peut être loupé queles nouvelles fonctinnalités, y'en a plus de 300, listées ici, peut être qu'il y en a une / plursieures qui peuvent t'intéresser


----------



## AuGie (16 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Petite mesquinerie d'Apple :
> 
> ...





MamaCass a dit:


> bien dommage tout ceci...
> 
> Déjà qu'on a pas de webcam Apple alors en achetant la machine la plus chère du catalogue, on a moins d'options que dans un macbook



Léopard installe frontrow sur un Mac Pro et il marche nickel (9A559)


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> Léopard installe frontrow sur un Mac Pro et il marche nickel (9A559)



peut-être un bug de la 9a559, attendons la finale pour en être sûr


----------



## chupastar (16 Octobre 2007)

La 9A559 n'est pas la version finale? Maintenant que les Cd sont en train d'&#234;tre press&#233;s et que les developpeurs ont eu comme derni&#232;re version celle-ci... enfin je ne sais pas.


----------



## le baron du 31 (16 Octobre 2007)

une petite chose simpa text edit apporte le support word 2007 et open document


----------



## AuGie (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> peut-être un bug de la 9a559, attendons la finale pour en être sûr



Oui mais ca sera mesquin de la part d'Apple


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> Oui mais ca sera mesquin de la part d'Apple



là-dessus je suis tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi


----------



## iota (16 Octobre 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> Oui mais ca sera mesquin de la part d'Apple


Ce ne serait pas une première   

@+
iota


----------



## lovell (16 Octobre 2007)

Time Machine qui nécessite un DD externe c'est du grand n'importe quoi, du coup, une fonction super utile en moins, à moins de raquer encore.

Ils auraient pu faire en sorte que Time Machine sauvegarde le système sur une partition du DD interne.

Je suis deg quand même.


----------



## eex (16 Octobre 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> La 9A559 n'est pas la version finale? Maintenant que les Cd sont en train d'être pressés et que les developpeurs ont eu comme dernière version celle-ci... enfin je ne sais pas.



J'espère qu'ils n'ont jamais envisagé de livrer la 9A559 en finale :hein:


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Time Machine qui n&#233;cessite un DD externe c'est du grand n'importe quoi, du coup, une fonction super utile en moins, &#224; moins de raquer encore.
> 
> Ils auraient pu faire en sorte que Time Machine sauvegarde le syst&#232;me sur une partition du DD interne.
> 
> Je suis deg quand m&#234;me.



Pas d'accord.

D'abord tu n'es pas oblig&#233; d'utiliser Time Machine. Ensuite cela me parait normal d'acheter un DD externe en plus (MacOS X est &#233;galement fourni avec un centre d'impression, tu ne vas pas r&#226;ler parce qu'il faut acheter une imprimante ).

Quant &#224; faire des sauvegardes sur le disque interne, ce serait une absurdit&#233;...


----------



## Tarul (16 Octobre 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> une petite chose simpa text edit apporte le support word 2007 et open document


Ho, c'est vrai. C'est vraiment une bonne nouvelle ça.  



lovell a dit:


> Time Machine qui nécessite un DD externe c'est du grand n'importe quoi, du coup, une fonction super utile en moins, à moins de raquer encore.
> 
> Ils auraient pu faire en sorte que Time Machine sauvegarde le système sur une partition du DD interne.
> 
> Je suis deg quand même.



En même temps, Time Machine est un système de sauvegarde, et faire une sauvegarde sur une partition n'est utile qu'en cas de réinstallation du Système. 

En cas du crash de disque dur, ta sauvegarde sur partition ne te servira à rien. Et une erreur de manipulation sur les partitions est si vite arrivée. On ne voit régulièrement dans le forum "Windows sur mac" ou ailleurs.

On peut toujours le regretter évidement. Mais au moins on évite les accidents dû a une sauvegarde sur une même partition. Mais évidement, ce n'est que mon avis personnellement.

Après je ne serais pas étonné que des bibouilleurs ou des logiciels sortent pour palier à ce manque.

Ce que l'on peut regretter aussi, ce que java 1.6 ne sera disponible que sur Léopard à tous les coups alors que les previews fonctionnaient très bien sur Tiger. Enfin en attente de confirmation.


----------



## rizoto (16 Octobre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Time Machine qui n&#233;cessite un DD externe c'est du grand n'importe quoi, du coup, une fonction super utile en moins, &#224; moins de raquer encore.
> 
> Ils auraient pu faire en sorte que Time Machine sauvegarde le syst&#232;me sur une partition du DD interne.
> 
> Je suis deg quand m&#234;me.




Ce que tu proposes, c'est comme si tu faisais une copie de tes fichier sur le m&#234;me disque. En cas de crash tu fais quoi???

tu commenceras &#224; raler sur Time machine, en disant que c'est nul et que ca ne sert &#224; rien .

Une sauvegarde, ca se fait un support diff&#233;rent.

EDIT : grill&#233;


----------



## lovell (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Pas d'accord.
> 
> D'abord tu n'es pas oblig&#233; d'utiliser Time Machine. Ensuite cela me parait normal d'acheter un DD externe en plus (MacOS X est &#233;galement fourni avec une centre d'impression, tu ne vas pas r&#226;ler parce qu'il faut acheter une imprimante ).
> 
> Quant &#224; faire des sauvegardes sur le disque interne, ce serait une absurdit&#233;...



Je sais qu'on est pas oblig&#233; d'utiliser TM, mais &#224; quoi bon faire toute un boucan et le mettre en avant dans chaque pr&#233;sentation, si tu dois raquer 100 &#8364; pour l'activer 

Nan s&#233;rieux c'est du craquage total. Et puis l'id&#233;e d'un Back-Up sur partition c'est pas absurde, c'est m&#234;me la technique la plus courante, et surtout gratuite, sur PC, comme sur Mac.

La partition quoiqu'il arrive est toujours &#233;pargn&#233;e. En cas de crash comme en cas de r&#233;install.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Octobre 2007)

Non c'est une technique tres rarement utilis&#233;e car comme le dit rizoto inutile... si tu crash ton DD tu perd tes donn&#233;es et la sauvegarde... Idem en cas de vol au domicile/boite

donc seul un DD externe peux te proposer une sauvegarde externe utile et s&#233;curis&#233;e...

Si tu veux sauvegarder sur le meme disque, pas besoin de TM ...

A l'inverse, si tu a un DD externe, tu a la un logiciel de sauvegarde complet et performant et SURTOUT gratuit et facile...

Vois cela comme un plus au lieu de raler... Personne n'a marqu&#233; sur la boite de l&#233;opard: IL EST OBLIGE D'UTILISER TIME MACHINE....

Franchement ca m'enerve les raleries inutiles

Et puis quand on s'achete un macbook un imac et SURTOUT 2 ipods, on doit bien pouvoir claquer 100&#8364; pour un 750Go externe..........


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Je sais qu'on est pas oblig&#233; d'utiliser TM, mais &#224; quoi bon faire toute un boucan et le mettre en avant dans chaque pr&#233;sentation, si tu dois raquer 100 &#8364; pour l'activer
> 
> Nan s&#233;rieux c'est du craquage total. Et puis l'id&#233;e d'un Back-Up sur partition c'est pas absurde, c'est m&#234;me la technique la plus courante, et surtout gratuite, sur PC, comme sur Mac.



C'est totalement absurde. Une sauvegarde sert en grande partie &#224; pallier au crash du disque interne. Si tu fais tes sauvegardes sur le disque interne et qu'il crashe, tu fais comment apr&#232;s ?

Bon, Gregg, Rizoto et Tarul ont d'ailleurs d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;pondu. On fait toujours des sauvegardes sur des support externes...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Je sais qu'on est pas obligé d'utiliser TM, mais à quoi bon faire toute un boucan et le mettre en avant dans chaque présentation, si tu dois raquer 100  pour l'activer



Qu'est-ce que tu racontes? TM est gratuit (enfin on se comprend ).



lovell a dit:


> Nan sérieux c'est du craquage total. Et puis l'idée d'un Back-Up sur partition c'est pas absurde, c'est même la technique la plus courante, et surtout gratuite, sur PC, comme sur Mac.
> 
> La partition quoiqu'il arrive est toujours épargnée. En cas de crash comme en cas de réinstall.



Quand un disque crashe, partition ou pas, c'est foutu. On se sert de partition sur PC pour faire des ghost, comme ça en cas de merde dans windows on a une version propre de l'OS que l'on peut réinstaller  rapidement. Pour les sauvegardes, que ce soit sur PC ou MAC, c'est mieux de la faire sur un disque externe.


----------



## lovell (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est totalement absurde. Une sauvegarde sert en grande partie &#224; pallier au crash du disque interne. Si tu fais tes sauvegardes sur le disque interne et qu'il crashe, tu fais comment apr&#232;s ?
> 
> Bon, Gregg, Rizoto et Tarul ont d'ailleurs d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;pondu. On fait toujours des sauvegardes sur des support externes...



Nan mais les gars, cherchez pas &#224; d&#233;fendre quoique soit, le Back-up sur partoche c'est nickel. En plus, Leopard permet de tailler les partitions comme on veut, c'est d'autant plus contradictoire.

Qu'est-ce que vous me racontez ? En cas de Crash, o&#249; est le rapport avec la partition ? Elle n'est pas affect&#233;e lors d'un crash, seulement la partition active sur laquelle l'OS tourne.

C'est simple en fait : On partitionne, on l'affecte &#224; TM, et lui s'occupe de sauvegarder d&#232;s une modification. C'est EXACTEMENT le m&#234;me principe que sur un DD externe. D'ailleurs pour reprendre votre reproche : Si le syst&#232;me se crash avant que TM n'ait le temps de Sauver, que ce soit sur partition ou sur DD, le r&#233;sultat sera le m&#234;me 

Enfin, j'esp&#232;re que les bidouilleurs r&#233;ussiront &#224; pallier &#224; ce manque, parce que raquer 100 boules pour un DD externe, non merci.

Je suis d&#233;sol&#233;, mais c'est obligation de poss&#233;der un DD externe ternit grandement l'int&#233;r&#234;t de TM.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

Dans le genre têtu  Je laisse tomber


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Non. Comme l'a dit Gloup Gloup, quand un disque crash, il devient totalement inutilisable, quelque soit le nombre de partition. C'est du tout ou rien.

L'int&#233;r&#234;t d'avoir un DD externe n'est pas apparu avec Time Machine.

Il y a quelques mois, j'ai un ami dont le DD interne de son Powerbook a crash&#233;. Il &#233;tait bien content d'avoir fait r&#233;guli&#232;rement une sauvegarde sous forme de clone bootable sur DD externe. Ca lui a permit de continuer &#224; travailler en bootant sur ce DD externe, en attendant de pouvoir remplacer son DD interne (ce qui a dur&#233; 2 semaines)...


----------



## lovell (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Non. Comme l'a dit Gloup Gloup, quand un disque crash, il devient totalement inutilisable, quelque soit le nombre de partition. C'est du tout ou rien.



C'est juste que ça m'emmerde un peu de raquer un DD. A moins que quelqu'un connaisse un site avec de bons prix, la ça changerait mon avis sur TM


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

arrête de dire n'importe quoi mon vieux et renseigne-toi avant de parler de choses dont tu ne sais rien  
TM sait très bien backuper sur une partition interne


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Octobre 2007)

Attention un crash de DD, c'est le disque dur qui ne marche plus.

Toi tu parles de Windows qui devient instable, et qu'il faut r&#233;sintaller. Sauf que si on doit faire cela sur un Mac (ce qui est d&#233;j&#224; plus rare), tu peux r&#233;installer MacOS X sans formater. 

Du coup, les partitions &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien... Et une sauvegarde doit se faire sur un support diff&#233;rent de l'original. :modo:


Apr&#232;s tu peux toujours &#233;conomiser 100&#8364; et venir pleurer le jour o&#249; t'auras perdu tes donn&#233;es inestimables.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2007)

Si un disque crame, toutes les partoches crament, or le backup, c'est la s&#233;curit&#233;&#8230; c'est un non-sens, &#224; moins que tu me jures que seul un crash (ou formatage etc&#8230 de partoche arrivera.

_grill&#233; vapeur, je me fais vieux&#8230;_


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> C'est juste que ça m'emmerde un peu de raquer un DD. A moins que quelqu'un connaisse un site avec de bons prix, la ça changerait mon avis sur TM



Oui, on connait la chanson. Et comme de nombreux utilisateurs sur les forums, régulièrement, tu viendras chialer dans quelques mois parce que ton DD a crashé, que tu as perdu toutes tes photos, tes documents, j'en passe et de meilleurs... 

Et là, tu t'apercevras, trop tard, qu'une telle sauvegarde aurait bien valu un investissement. 

Enfin bon, je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2007)

Si tu as oubli&#233; de dire qu'il viendra en disant que c'est URGENT.


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

je suis parfaitement d'accord avec vous les gars, que c'est stupide de sauvegader sur le même disque

moi je dis juste qu'il se renseigne, avant de poster n'importe quoi
car il est parfaitement possible d'utiliser TM sur une partition du même dd à sauver


----------



## lovell (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, on connait la chanson. Et comme de nombreux utilisateurs sur les forums, r&#233;guli&#232;rement, tu viendras chialer dans quelques mois parce que ton DD a crash&#233;, que tu as perdu toutes tes photos, tes documents, j'en passe et de meilleurs...
> 
> Et l&#224;, tu t'apercevras, trop tard, qu'une telle sauvegarde aurait bien valu un investissement.
> 
> Enfin bon, je dis &#231;a, je dis rien...



Nan mais je plaisante ts&#233;, RAF de Time Machine. Le simple fait qu'il faille cracher de la thune pour l'utiliser ne fait que prouver que Leopard se rapproche de Vista. Steve Jobs rigole des 5 versions de l'OS de MS, mais &#231;a va arriver.

Sinon, &#224; moins d'&#234;tre un utilisateur ignare, faut vraiment y aller pour faire Crasher un DD les gars  

Et ne me sortez pas un Damage Control du style "Nan mais ts&#233; l'informatique &#231;a se ma&#238;trise pas, un DD peu Crasher comme &#231;a". Oui par magie quoi. A d'autres, un DD en bonne sant&#233; et un utilisateur minutieux garantissent longue vie au matos.

Apr&#232;s les bourrins qui chargent le DD, puis installent, effacent, installent et ainsi de suite, n'ont qu&#224; apprendre l'informatique.

Les Back-Up locaux &#231;a a toujours fonctionn&#233;, alors maintenant venez pas me dire que c'est de la merde juste parce que TM n&#233;cessite un DD. Faites pas vos Macsexuels, c'est un point n&#233;gatif pour leopard cette histoire. Stoo.


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

non mais tu les fais exprès ou tu lis pas les réponses ?  
je viens de te dire que timemachine permet de sauvegarder sur une partition interne


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2007)

Un disque peut (et souvent) crasher tout seul. -> backup. Google a fait une &#233;tude sur ses disques, tu voudrais la contre-dire ? pourtant ils en ont bien plus que toi. Sinon descend les forums et tu verras que &#231;a arrive tout seul, vu que c'est la pi&#232;ce faible d'un syst&#232;me depuis tr&#232;s longtemps&#8230;

Pas besoin de payer mais ta s&#233;curit&#233; baissse. -> pas besoin de d&#233;penser. Mais viens pas chialer apr&#232;s.


----------



## AuGie (16 Octobre 2007)

Je precise juste que Time Machine peut marcher sur un autre disque interne ( les MacPro ont 4 baies de DD, c'est pas pour faire joli ). C'est pas obligatoire d'avoir un disque externe, un disque interne suffit. Par contre, Time Machine sur une partition du disque principale ne sert strictement à rien, car si le disque crah, on perd tout. De plus, il va "time Machiner " toutes les heures, donc ça va grave ralentir ton Mac


----------



## greggorynque (16 Octobre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Nan mais les gars, cherchez pas &#224; d&#233;fendre quoique soit, le Back-up sur partoche c'est nickel. En plus, Leopard permet de tailler les partitions comme on veut, c'est d'autant plus contradictoire.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que vous me racontez ? En cas de Crash, o&#249; est le rapport avec la partition ? Elle n'est pas affect&#233;e lors d'un crash, seulement la partition active sur laquelle l'OS tourne.
> 
> ...




Tu n'a pas l'air de comprendre ce que c'est qu'une partition: ton disque devient VIRTUELLEMENT divis&#233; en deux, mais ce sont toujours les memes plateaux ou sont ecrites les donn&#233;es donc en cas de plantage disque, TOUTES LES PARTITIONS SONT DETRUITES (je sais de quoi je parle)

Pour les prix, google est ton ami

500Go a 95&#8364;

160Go a 50&#8364;

en tout cas, la prochaine fois pose des questions avant de raler, evite de critiquer un otil don&#233; gratuitement, et de teplaindre du prix des DD quand on poss&#232;de ton materiel....... Apple n'a probablement pas d'a tion dans les fabricants de DD externe


----------



## lovell (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non mais tu les fais expr&#232;s ou tu lis pas les r&#233;ponses ?
> je viens de te dire que timemachine permet de sauvegarder sur une partition interne



Ah bon, et ben depuis tout &#224; l'heure on me le dit pas 

Et sur le site d'Apple, encore moins.



greggorynque a dit:


> Tu n'a pas l'air de comprendre ce que c'est qu'une partition: ton disque devient VIRTUELLEMENT divis&#233; en deux, mais ce sont toujours les memes plateaux ou sont ecrites les donn&#233;es donc en cas de plantage disque, TOUTES LES PARTITIONS SONT DETRUITES (je sais de quoi je parle)externe



Merci, mais je connais le principe. Ce qui m'&#233;tonne, c'est que &#231;a a toujours march&#233;, mais que maintenant c'est pourri.


----------



## lamidenis (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Non. Comme l'a dit Gloup Gloup, quand un disque crash, il devient totalement inutilisable, quelque soit le nombre de partition. C'est du tout ou rien.
> 
> L'intérêt d'avoir un DD externe n'est pas apparu avec Time Machine.
> 
> Il y a quelques mois, j'ai un ami dont le DD interne de son Powerbook a crashé. Il était bien content d'avoir fait régulièrement une sauvegarde sous forme de clone bootable sur DD externe. Ca lui a permit de continuer à travailler en bootant sur ce DD externe, en attendant de pouvoir remplacer son DD interne (ce qui a duré 2 semaines)...



Quand un DD interne meurt et qu'on a sauvergardé sur un DD externe, comment redémarrer à partir de celui-ci ? Il y a un truc à faire avant dans les Préférences système ?


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un disque peut (et souvent) crasher tout seul. -> backup. Google a fait une étude sur ses disques


Les conclusions de cette étude sur PC-inpact  

Visiblement, soit tu sais maîtriser l'entropie et la chance, soit tu es inconscient des risques.


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Sinon, &#224; moins d'&#234;tre un utilisateur ignare, faut vraiment y aller pour faire Crasher un DD les gars



Oui, &#231;a c'est ce que l'on dit toujours. Jusqu'au jour o&#249; &#231;a arrive. 

Jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, il y avait des solutions de sauvegardes payantes ou +/- gratuites: Personal Backup, Tri-Backup, SuperDuper, etc...

Maintenant Apple propose cette solution particuli&#232;re qui est TM. Apple ne poussera la g&#233;n&#233;rosit&#233; jusqu'&#224; t'offrir un disque externe dans la boite de Leopard. C'est comme &#231;a.



lamidenis a dit:


> Quand un DD interne meurt et qu'on a sauvergard&#233; sur un DD externe, comment red&#233;marrer &#224; partir de celui-ci ? Il y a un truc &#224; faire avant dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me ?



Oui, si tu as fais un clone bootable (ce que perso je fais avec Personal Backup). Il faut simplement s&#233;lectionner le disque dur au d&#233;marrage. Fais une recherche sur les forums, il y a plusieurs topics qui en parlent...


----------



## greggorynque (16 Octobre 2007)

Il ne veux surtout pas croire les gens qui lui disent que ca sert a rien a part ralentir son systeme (son disque va constament sauvegarder les donn&#233;es sur la deuxi&#232;me partition et donc sera quasi inutilisable pendant les sauvegardes )

et en plus ils se plaint du manque de r&#233;ponse alors qu'on en est a la deuxi&#232;me page 

EDIT: j'ai deja perdu 2 DD un vieux et un recent pourtant... TM n'arrange rien car si on sauvegarde sur son DD interne, on le fait tourner de facon HYPER VIOLENTE, car on r&#233;&#233;crit toutesles heures l'integralit&#233; du contenu... En gros un disque interne avec TM toutes les heures devrais avoir une esperance de vie TRES limit&#233;e puisqu'en moyenne les DD on des dur&#233;e de vie < 5-6ans


----------



## rizoto (16 Octobre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> N
> Après les bourrins qui chargent le DD, puis installent, effacent, installent et ainsi de suite, n'ont quà apprendre l'informatique.



Moi pour économiser mon disque, je ne démarre pas mon pc. comme je suis sur qu'il ne crache pas...



lovell a dit:


> Les Back-Up locaux ça a toujours fonctionné, alors maintenant venez pas me dire que c'est de la merde juste parce que TM nécessite un DD. Faites pas vos Macsexuels, c'est un point négatif pour leopard cette histoire. Stoo.



Tu le fais exprès ou quoi?


----------



## AuGie (16 Octobre 2007)

lamidenis a dit:


> Quand un DD interne meurt et qu'on a sauvergardé sur un DD externe, comment redémarrer à partir de celui-ci ? Il y a un truc à faire avant dans les Préférences système ?



Heu je suis presque sur que le backup de Time Machine n'est pas bootable, si en cas de crash de ton DD interne, il te faudra reinstaller Leopard sur ton DD interne, mais lors de l'installation, il te demande si tu veux récupérer ton systeme backuper par Time Machine


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> Heu je suis presque sur que le backup de Time Machine n'est pas bootable, si en cas de crash de ton DD interne, il te faudra reinstaller Leopard sur ton DD interne, mais lors de l'installation, il te demande si tu veux récupérer ton systeme backuper par Time Machine



c'est ça


----------



## rizoto (16 Octobre 2007)

ici l'étude de google sur ses disques durs


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Les conclusions de cette étude sur PC-inpact
> 
> Visiblement, soit tu sais maîtriser l'entropie et la chance, soit tu es inconscient des risques.





rizoto a dit:


> ici l'étude de google sur ses disques durs


  Toasted


----------



## greggorynque (16 Octobre 2007)

L'etude precise que les crash sont dus a de trop gros cycles de lecture ecriture donc installer TM sur sa partition c'est du suicide.....

*MAIS C'EST POSSIBLE*, DONC ARRETTE DE CHERCHER DES POINTS NEGATIFS LA OU IL N'Y EN A PAS, ET DE CRITIQUER UN OUTIL GRATUIT....


> Les Back-Up locaux &#231;a a toujours fonctionn&#233;, alors maintenant venez pas me dire que c'est de la merde juste parce que TM n&#233;cessite un DD. Faites pas vos Macsexuels, c'est un point n&#233;gatif pour leopard cette histoire. Stoo.



Ecoute un peu les grandes persones au lieu de faire ton excit&#233;, oui les sauvegardes en local ca existe, mais NON ce n'est pas utile, surtout quand avec Time macine elle se font toutes les heures... Cela va flinguer ton DD et apres tu va venir pleurer parceque tu a perdu tes fichiers...


----------



## AuGie (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est ça



copaing


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> j'ai deja perdu 2 DD un vieux et un recent pourtant... TM n'arrange rien car si on sauvegarde sur son DD interne, on le fait tourner de facon HYPER VIOLENTE, *car on r&#233;&#233;crit toutesles heures l'integralit&#233; du contenu*... En gros un disque interne avec TM toutes les heures devrais avoir une esperance de vie TRES limit&#233;e puisqu'en moyenne les DD on des dur&#233;e de vie < 5-6ans



Heu non, normalement c'est une sauvegarde incr&#233;mentale : la premi&#232;re sauvegarde est compl&#232;te et ensuite on n'enregistre que les changements.


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Heu non, normalement c'est une sauvegarde incrémentale : la première sauvegarde est complète et ensuite on n'enregistre que les changements.



mouahahaaa ! :bebe:


----------



## AuGie (16 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Heu non, normalement c'est une sauvegarde incrémentale : la première sauvegarde est complète et ensuite on n'enregistre que les changements.



C'est ça


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> mouahahaaa ! :bebe:



J'ai dit une connerie? :rose:


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est ça



Cela voudrait dire que l'on ne peut pas utiliser TM pour faire un clone bootable et le mettre à jour. Si c'est ça, c'est pas top...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Cela voudrait dire que l'on ne peut pas utiliser TM pour faire un clone bootable et le mettre à jour. Si c'est ça, c'est pas top...



Faut pas confondre clonage et sauvegarde


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'ai dit une connerie? :rose:



absolument pas,  
mais un brin de folie passag&#232;re m'a travers&#233; l'esprit et mes doigts pos&#233;s sur le clavier ont suivi  

sinon ?! tu as juste raison, mais c'est moins dr&#244;le de le dire comme &#231;a


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Faut pas confondre clonage et sauvegarde



Le clonage est une forme de sauvegarde...


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Le clonage est une forme de sauvegarde...



mais l'inverse ne l'est pas forcément


----------



## AuGie (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Cela voudrait dire que l'on ne peut pas utiliser TM pour faire un clone bootable et le mettre à jour. Si c'est ça, c'est pas top...



Oui malheureusement, autre petit bug de la 9A559, parfois quand tu veux ouvrir une image, il demarre le DD de Time Machine pour chercher un appli. Le soucis, c'est que dans ton menu  ouvrir avec, t'as 2x Apercu 4.0 :hosto: :hein: (Idem pour toutes tes applis qui ouvrent des images )


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> Oui malheureusement, autre petit bug de la 9A559, parfois quand tu veux ouvrir une image, il demarre le DD de Time Machine pour chercher un appli. Le soucis, c'est que dans ton menu  ouvrir avec, t'as 2x Apercu 4.0 :hosto: :hein: (Idem pour toutes tes applis qui ouvrent des images )



et si on exclu le disque de TM des recherches spotlight, ça ne devrait plus le faire, non ?!


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> mais l'inverse ne l'est pas forc&#233;ment



Oui, absolument, je n'ai pas dit le contraire. Les types de sauvegardes sont plus larges; on peut sauvegarder sans avoir &#224; cloner.

Mais les solutions comme SuperDuper ont encore toute leur place, dans le cadre des clonages, si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## AuGie (16 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et si on exclu le disque de TM des recherches spotlight, ça ne devrait plus le faire, non ?!



Nan


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, absolument, je n'ai pas dit le contraire. Les types de sauvegardes sont plus larges; on peut sauvegarder sans avoir à cloner.
> 
> Mais les solutions comme SuperDuper ont encore toute leur place, dans le cadre des clonages, si j'ai bien compris.



exact !
mais le but premier, comme l'a dit jobs, n'est-il pas de permettre à monsieur-tout-le-monde d'avoir une sauvegarde de ses fichiers sans avoir à s'en soucier ?
il n'y a donc pas besoin que ces sauvegardes soient bootables, la plupart de ces personnes ne savant probablement même pas ce que ça veut dire et comment ça marche


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> Nan



ça c'est chiant par contre :sleep:


----------



## iota (16 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> TM n'arrange rien car si on sauvegarde sur son DD interne, on le fait tourner de facon HYPER VIOLENTE, car on r&#233;&#233;crit toutesles heures l'integralit&#233; du contenu...


Il r&#233;&#233;crit la diff&#233;rence, pas la totalit&#233; des fichiers...
Donc non, le disque n'est pas particuli&#232;rement sollicit&#233;.

_Edit: grill&#233;... j'ai rat&#233; une page lors de ma lecture _



divoli a dit:


> Cela voudrait dire que l'on ne peut pas utiliser TM pour faire un clone bootable et le mettre &#224; jour. Si c'est &#231;a, c'est pas top...


Pour info :


> To make setting up a new Mac even simpler, Time Machine shares its data with other Mac utilities. Use Migration Assistant to copy portions of any Time Machine backup to a new Mac, or select &#8220;Restore System from Time Machine&#8221; in the Leopard DVD Utilities menu. Choose any date recorded in Time Machine to set up your new Mac exactly as your previous Mac was on that date.



@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (16 Octobre 2007)

Mea culpa la dessus ...

Ca n'enl&#232;ve pas le reste de ce que j'ai dit  et ca augmentera quand meme les acces disques pour la verification des donn&#233;es


----------



## iota (16 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ca n'enl&#232;ve pas le reste de ce que j'ai dit  et ca augmentera quand meme les acces disques pour la verification des donn&#233;es


Et que dire des fichiers de swap &#224; ce moment l&#224; ? 
Faut pas dramatiser, les disques durs sont quand m&#234;me relativement fiables et r&#233;sistent bien dans le temps.

@+
iota


----------



## Felisse (16 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,



greggorynque a dit:


> Ca n'enlève pas le reste de ce que j'ai dit  et ca augmentera quand meme les acces disques pour la verification des données



En fait, pas du tout...

Time Machine marche de la même façon que Spotlight... C'est-à-dire que chaque fois qu'un fichier est créé / modifié sur le disque, il est marqué dans une base de données. La prochaine fois que Time Machine se déclenche, il n'aura pas besoin de vérifier tous les fichiers. Il parcourt sa base, recopie sur le disque externe les fichiers marqués. Et hop.

Pas de stress du disque, ni en écriture, ni en lecture. Pas d'utilisation intensive du processeur, puisque le travail se fait au fil de l'eau. Sauvegarde incrémentale, donc utilisation optimisée de la place disque par rapport à la rapidité d'exécution (pas de compression par exemple).


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

Felisse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est exact ! 
et c'est pour ça qu'il est conseillé de désactiver TM lorsqu'on a besoin de la pleine puissance de la machine
c'est facilement faisable en 5secondes


----------



## greggorynque (16 Octobre 2007)

Ok, n'empeche que l'utilisation sur une partition interne frole l'inutile, mais ca ne bouffe pas en performances...  (je sais je suis but&#233

C'est donc pas mal foutu ce petit programme...


----------



## chupastar (16 Octobre 2007)

Moi je voulais juste revenir sur un point cit&#233; quelques fois sur les post d'au dessus: TimeMachine n'est pas gratuit, on le paye bien lors de l'achat de Leopard... Il est compris dans "le pack" de l'OS.


----------



## divoli (16 Octobre 2007)

Sinon, concernant la version finale de bootcamp;

Il me semblait avoir compris il y a quelques mois, que Leopard int&#233;grerait une fonction (un raccourci ?) permettant de red&#233;marrer plus rapidement sur Windows quant on est sur OS X.

Je suis all&#233; voir la pr&#233;sentation de bootcamp et je n'ai rien vu qui en parle... :mouais:


----------



## greggorynque (16 Octobre 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> Moi je voulais juste revenir sur un point cit&#233; quelques fois sur les post d'au dessus: TimeMachine n'est pas gratuit, on le paye bien lors de l'achat de Leopard... Il est compris dans "le pack" de l'OS.


Moi j'achete la r&#233;&#233;criture du noyeau optimis&#233; pour macintel, le reste c'est de l'enrobage que je consid&#232;re comme gratuit mais effectivement techniqement ont le paye (au moins 13&#8364; puisque cela fait partie des 10 Mains features)

+1 pour l'am&#233;lioration de bootcamp j'attend toujours des nouvelles...


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2007)

c'est juste apparu sur le site d'apple.com quelques minutes après la wwdc de juin 07
mais ça a disparu aussitôt

on ne saura donc jamais ce qu'il en était, vu qu'on a jamais vu une telle fonctionnalité dans aucune des betas


----------



## lovell (17 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> L'etude precise que les crash sont dus a de trop gros cycles de lecture ecriture donc installer TM sur sa partition c'est du suicide.....
> 
> *MAIS C'EST POSSIBLE*, DONC ARRETTE DE CHERCHER DES POINTS NEGATIFS LA OU IL N'Y EN A PAS, ET DE CRITIQUER UN OUTIL GRATUIT....
> 
> ...



J'hallucine sur la mauvaise foi   Vous &#234;tes des Fanboys ici, encore pire que les Nsex. Les gars arr&#234;tez de d&#233;fendre aveugl&#233;ment Apple hein, le fait que TM n&#233;cessite un DD, je vais le r&#233;p&#233;ter une derni&#232;re fois, c'est une belle connerie c'est tout. Ca fait un outil en moins pour qui ne veut pas sortir 100 &#8364;.


Enfin, tout &#231;a pour dire que je trouve hallucinant le niveau de Fanboyisme de certains. 

C'est un peu comme le bouton carr&#233; de la PSP quoi "Nan mais si il reste dans la carcasse, c'est de notre faute, Ken a raison".


TM ce sera sans moi.


----------



## iota (17 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



lovell a dit:


> J'hallucine sur la mauvaise foi  Vous &#234;tes des Fanboys ici, encore pire que les Nsex. Les gars arr&#234;tez de d&#233;fendre aveugl&#233;ment Apple hein, le fait que TM n&#233;cessite un DD, je vais le r&#233;p&#233;ter une derni&#232;re fois, c'est une belle connerie c'est tout.


Et on va le r&#233;p&#233;ter &#233;galement encore une fois, tu peux tr&#232;s bien faire tes sauvegardes sur le disque principale avec Time Machine, il suffit de partitionner (donc pas besoin de stockage externe)...

Cela reste tout de m&#234;me un mauvais choix...

@+
iota


----------



## lovell (17 Octobre 2007)

En fait TM est devenu un b&#234;te logiciel de sauvegarde quoi. Un truc qui existe depuis des lustres.


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> En fait TM est devenu un bête logiciel de sauvegarde quoi. Un truc qui existe depuis des lustres.



qu'est-ce que tu en sais ?! tu l'as utilisé personnellement ? non je parie ...
alors tais-toi
tu pourras te plaindre et dire ce qui te déplait quant tu l'auras utilisé
ici tu ne fais que des suppositions sans aucun fondement
tu pars en ******* mon ami


----------



## lovell (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> qu'est-ce que tu en sais ?! tu l'as utilisé personnellement ? non je parie ...
> alors tais-toi
> tu pourras te plaindre et dire ce qui te déplait quant tu l'auras utilisé
> ici tu ne fais que des suppositions sans aucun fondement
> tu pars en ******* mon ami



Pour moi (et d'autres), TM faisait partie intégrante de l'OS. Un système qui, comme son nom et les démos le laissait supposer, permet de revenir dans le temps afin de récupérer des donnés effacés ou écrasés par des modifications. Pour ne pas avoir à se soucier des choix à faire dans la manipulation de ses fichiers. (no stress)
En bref, un système de CVS et non de backup !

Dans les deux cas, l'espace disque est de toute façon critique. Il ne faut pas croire que TM va faire des miracles parce qu'il est sur un disque externe plus gros. Au bout d'un moment, il va saturer de toute façon. Il y aura une limite dans la remonté du temps, c'est tout.
ZFS aurait permis de gérer la chose de façon totalement transparente en indexant automatiquement les modifications (et seulement les modifications) faites sur chaque fichier dans le temps. Ca fait partie intégrante de se File System et rien est à gérer par OS X. Aucun risque de perdre quoi que se soit si plantage, etc. Il aurait aussi permis d'exploser les performances de recherches pour Spotlight.

Le soucis est qu'Apple a fait l'impasse dessus afin de sortir Leopard plus tôt. On aura donc pas ce qui avait été prévu au départ.
Je me demandais comment Apple allait gérer ça avec du HFS+ ... Ba maintenant on le sait; Il ne le fait pas. Pour moi c'est la plus grosse feature qui s'envole au profit d'un système de backup qui se verra de toute façon migré comme décrit plus haut dans la prochaine mouture de OSX.


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

encore une fois je le répète, arrête de dire n'importe quoi car apparemment tu n'as pas compris comment fonctionne TM  



lovell a dit:


> Pour moi (et d'autres), TM faisait partie intégrante de l'OS. Un système qui, comme son nom et les démos le laissait supposer, permet de revenir dans le temps afin de récupérer des donnés effacés ou écrasés par des modifications. Pour ne pas avoir à se soucier des choix à faire dans la manipulation de ses fichiers. (no stress)
> En bref, un système de CVS et non de backup !



tu te contrdis, y'a 2 minutes tu disais que c'est un bête système de backup, hors excuse-moi mais tu connais un système de backup qui marche de cette manière ?



lovell a dit:


> Dans les deux cas, l'espace disque est de toute façon critique. Il ne faut pas croire que TM va faire des miracles parce qu'il est sur un disque externe plus gros. Au bout d'un moment, il va saturer de toute façon. Il y aura une limite dans la remonté du temps, c'est tout.
> ZFS aurait permis de gérer la chose de façon totalement transparente en indexant automatiquement les modifications (et seulement les modifications) faites sur chaque fichier dans le temps. Ca fait partie intégrante de se File System et rien est à gérer par OS X. Aucun risque de perdre quoi que se soit si plantage, etc. Il aurait aussi permis d'exploser les performances de recherches pour Spotlight.



que le disque soit en hfs+ ou zfs ne change rien, c'est pas parceque le disque est en zfs que moins de place sera occupée
et encore une fois, au cas où comme tu n'as pas pigé comment ça marche, c'est exactement ce tm fait, il indexe les modifications  



lovell a dit:


> Le soucis est qu'Apple a fait l'impasse dessus afin de sortir Leopard plus tôt. On aura donc pas ce qui avait été prévu au départ.
> Je me demandais comment Apple allait gérer ça avec du HFS+ ... Ba maintenant on le sait; Il ne le fait pas. Pour moi c'est la plus grosse feature qui s'envole au profit d'un système de backup qui se verra de toute façon migré comme décrit plus haut dans la prochaine mouture de OSX.



parce que le support complet du zfs avait été annoncé au départ ?! c'étaient juste des rumeurs sans fondement ...

encore une fois je le répète, arrête de dire n'importe quoi car apparemment tu n'as pas compris comment fonctionne TM  
et puis si leopard te plait pas, et ben tu l'achète pas


----------



## lovell (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> encore une fois je le répète, arrête de dire n'importe quoi car apparemment tu n'as pas compris comment fonctionne TM



Je sais parfaitement comment TM fonctionne, mais merci quand même. Et ce que je dis est parfaitement fondé 




> tu te contrdis, y'a 2 minutes tu disais que c'est un bête système de backup, hors excuse-moi mais tu connais un système de backup qui marche de cette manière ?



N'importe quoi. J'ai dit que ça aurait été mieux qu'il fonctionne en système de Back-Up, pour permettre justement une utilisation sur partition. Je sais très bien comment fonctionne TM, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je peste contre lui.




> que le disque soit en hfs+ ou zfs ne change rien, c'est pas parceque le disque est en zfs que moins de place sera occupée
> et encore une fois, au cas où comme tu n'as pas pigé comment ça marche, c'est exactement ce tm fait, il indexe les modifications



Oui ça change rien, on se tape juste un versioning à la main (et les bugs qui iront avec), mais quel est l'intérêt d'en imposer l'usage sur un disque externe, si l'on ne souhaite pas s'en servir comme solution de backup ?
De plus, ça rend l'usage délicat sur un portable. Et même si le fait de réserver une partition serait possible, ça serait limiter et gâcher de l'espace disque.




> parce que le support complet du zfs avait été annoncé au départ ?! c'étaient juste des rumeurs sans fondement ...



Le support complet du ZFS aurait donné à TM ses vraies lettres de noblesse  
Pas cette semie-version en carton qui t'oblige à raquer un DD.



> encore une fois je le répète, arrête de dire n'importe quoi car apparemment tu n'as pas compris comment fonctionne TM
> et puis si leopard te plait pas, et ben tu l'achète pas



Encore une fois, merci du conseil mais je connais très bien TM. Et Leopard est déjà préco depuis hier. RAF de TM moi, c'est pour le reste.


----------



## tram (17 Octobre 2007)

Heu pourrait on arrêter de répondre à novell, c'est évident qu'il s'amuse avec vos nerfs (ou alors il ne sait pas lire mais dans ce cas là on ne peut rien faire) c'est d'ailleurs un peu  gros : ça fait 10 heures qu'il répète les mêmes phrases ou qu'il se contredit. Ca doit l'amuser.

Je suis impressionné par le sondage fait en une de macgé : on a + de 90% des votants qui  pensent à plus ou moins brève échéance à passer sous leopard, c'est assez énorme, alors que le produit n'est pas donné (même si il n'a pas un prix excessif).


----------



## lovell (17 Octobre 2007)

tram a dit:


> Heu pourrait on arrêter de répondre à novell, c'est évident qu'il s'amuse avec vos nerfs.



Enfin quelqu'un de lucide 

Je te file des points disco juste pour ta clairvoyance .


----------



## fredintosh (17 Octobre 2007)

M'enfin, lovell, qui t'oblige &#224; l'acheter, si &#231;a ne te convient pas ? Personne !

Si tu n'en veux pas, ne l'ach&#232;te pas, et reste sur Tiger. C'est simple, non ?
Et si tu l'ach&#232;tes, &#231;a veut dire qu'en dehors de Time Machine, il y a d'autres fonctionnalit&#233;s qui justifient la d&#233;pense de 129 euros. Ou alors, c'est que tu ach&#232;tes juste pour le plaisir de r&#226;ler ensuite.  

C'est toujours comme &#231;a en informatique, on ne se sert pas de tout, mais parmi toutes les fonctions, on est bien content qu'Apple en ait mis pour tous les besoins.
Tu n'auras pas besoin de Time Machine, tant pis pour toi, mais il y a des gens qui en feront bon usage, ils ont bien le droit de l'avoir sur Leopard. Tu es jaloux, tu vas leur demander de te rembourser ce que tu payes en "trop" ?
&#199;a doit &#234;tre joyeux, quand t'es au restaurant et qu'il faut partager l'addition. :rateau:  
D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, tu vas peut-&#234;tre te servir du contr&#244;le parental de Leopard, alors que d'autres n'en ont rien &#224; foutre (c'est juste un exemple). Que dirais-tu si ceux ci protestaient en disant qu'il faut que le controle parental soit vendu s&#233;par&#233;ment, pour faire baisser le prix ?
A la fin, il restera plus rien dans Leopard si chacun milite pour qu'une fonction qui lui smble inutile &#192; LUI soit supprim&#233;e. Mais bon, pour comprendre &#231;a, il faut savoir prendre du recul, ne pas tout voir par le petit bout de la lorgnette.

Et m&#234;me dans Tiger, je suis s&#251;r que tu ne te sers pas de plus de 20&#37; de ses fonctions, comme moi, comme beaucoup de gens. Sauf que tes 20% &#224; toi ne sont pas les m&#234;mes 20% chez moi, ou chez un autre. Comment faire ? Comme chez Windows, avec 3600 &#233;ditions familiales, toutes plus brid&#233;es et obscures (et ch&#232;res) les unes que les autres ? Car au fond, c'est un peu &#231;a que tu proposes : "enlevez-moi Time Machine de Leopard, je veux payer moins cher."

Et si tu ach&#232;tes un nouveau Mac, Leopard est fourni avec, donc tu auras tout ce que Tiger offre plus les nouveaut&#233;s de Leopard, sans payer 1 ct de plus par rapport aux Macs fournis avec Tiger.

Enfin, Leopard devrait bien durer dans les 3 ans avant le nouvel OS, donc &#231;a fait un bon millier de jours pour amortir les 129 euros.
12 centimes par jour environ. C'est s&#251;r, s'il n'y avait pas Time Machine, &#231;a ne te co&#251;terait que 11 cts par jour, quelle &#233;conomie !


----------



## fredintosh (17 Octobre 2007)

> _Citation:
> Posté par tram
> Heu pourrait on arrêter de répondre à novell, c'est évident qu'il s'amuse avec vos nerfs.
> _
> ...



Ça s'appelle être un troll, et c'est contraire à la charte.


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Octobre 2007)

Bon ! Et l'interface à résolution indépendante ? on en parle plus c'est terminé ? Elle existe plus ? Je l'ai pas vu sur les beta que j'ai eut entre les mains !


----------



## lovell (17 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> &#199;a s'appelle &#234;tre un troll, et c'est contraire &#224; la charte.



Mon premier post est sinc&#232;re, je regrette de devoir acheter un DD externe pour utiliser TM, qui est une fonction g&#233;niale.

Apr&#232;s le reste de mes posts, c'est pour s'amuser, tendre et d&#233;tendre un peu l'atmosph&#232;re, j'ai manqu&#233; de respect &#224; personne.

L'important c'est que le 26, j'ai mon Leopard .


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Encore une fois, merci du conseil mais je connais tr&#232;s bien TM. Et Leopard est d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;co depuis hier. RAF de TM moi, c'est pour le reste.



ok, ben &#231;a va alors, tout le monde est content   
je croyais que tu pestais contre leopard en entier  

maintenant comme tu l'as command&#233;, tu pourras le tester et vraiment voir si c'est aussi pourri que tu le penses 

edit : 


lovell a dit:


> Mon premier post est sinc&#232;re, je regrette de devoir acheter un DD externe pour utiliser TM, qui est une fonction g&#233;niale.
> 
> Apr&#232;s le reste de mes posts, c'est pour s'amuser, tendre et d&#233;tendre un peu l'atmosph&#232;re, j'ai manqu&#233; de respect &#224; personne.
> 
> L'important c'est que le 26, j'ai mon Leopard .


----------



## fredintosh (17 Octobre 2007)

_Non, rien. Tout le monde il est beau._


----------



## niko34 (17 Octobre 2007)

Apple travaille toujours au support de ZFS. Ils proposent une preview du support en lecture/écriture de zfs aux développeurs via ADC. S'ils ne l'ont pas intégré à Leopard, c'est sans doute qu'ils n'étaient pas près. C'est plutôt raisonnable comme choix.

Par contre, comme le souligne vampire1976, où est passée l'indépendance de résolution?


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

ah bon! je croyais que ça n'était qu'en lecture ? et via le terminal seulement


----------



## fredintosh (17 Octobre 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Par contre, comme le souligne vampire1976, o&#249; est pass&#233;e l'ind&#233;pendance de r&#233;solution?



Une fa&#231;on peut-&#234;tre de ne pas trop d&#233;voiler les plans d'Apple pour l'instant ?
Peut-&#234;tre va-t-elle &#233;merger en 2008 lors de la sortie d'un nouveau Mac portable, dont la taille justifierait l'activation de cette fonction ?


----------



## niko34 (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ah bon! je croyais que ça n'était qu'en lecture ? et via le terminal seulement



Dans Leopard oui. Mais il y a bien un package, qui est juste en preview et donc pas dans Leopard, qui assure le support en lecture/écriture. Il a été fourni aux développeurs en début de mois (lesquels, je ne sais pas) : des infos sur le sujet via google (ZFS on Mac OS X Preview 1.1)




fredintosh a dit:


> Une façon peut-être de ne pas trop dévoiler les plans d'Apple pour l'instant ?
> Peut-être va-t-elle émerger en 2008 lors de la sortie d'un nouveau Mac portable, dont la taille justifierait l'activation de cette fonction ?



Ce serait bien


----------



## julien2004_2 (17 Octobre 2007)

bonjour a tous!!!
Je suis nouveau ici et chez mac alors j'aurai besoin d'un coup de pouce!!
J'ai acheter mon macbook il y a moins d'un moi et voila que je découvre qu'il y a un noucveau systeme d'exploitation!!! Je voulais savoir si c'était possible de pouvoir l'obtenir moins cher ( et pourquoi pas gratuit?) étant donné que mon ordi est récent et que personne ne m'a mis au courant.....
Je remercie par avance a tous ceux qui voudront bien me repondre.


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2007)

Franchement le support du ZFS, ce n'est pas le plus important.

Apple passe à coté d'un truc essentiel : le NTFS en lecture/écriture.

De plus en plus de ressources réseaux sont en NTFS dans l'entreprise. Pour que le Mac puisse bosser avec les PC, c'est indispensables. Le support de la FAT32 n'est plus suffisant !!!


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

c'est bien vrai


----------



## iota (17 Octobre 2007)

julien2004_2 a dit:


> Je voulais savoir si c'&#233;tait possible de pouvoir l'obtenir moins cher ( et pourquoi pas gratuit?) &#233;tant donn&#233; que mon ordi est r&#233;cent et que personne ne m'a mis au courant.....


Si tu as achet&#233; ton ordinateur apr&#232;s le 1er Octobre 2007, il y a un programme de mise &#224; jour vers Leopard pour un peu moins de 9&#8364;.

Dans le cas contraire, tu paies plein pot 

Plus d'infos ici.

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2007)

Nouvelle question pour les testeurs : est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a essayé yade X 0.99b sous Leopard ? Je possède cette application dans cette version et c'est le seul truc qui m'inquiète concernant les applications tierces.

Merci.


----------



## julien2004_2 (17 Octobre 2007)

non malheureusement je l'ai acheter le 21 septembre.... je suis dégouté.... est ce que par hasard tu connais une adresse en france ou on peut écrire?? je vais essayer de l'avoir gratos!! en plus je suis étudiant alors je pense que ca devrait le faire!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2007)

julien2004_2 a dit:


> non malheureusement je l'ai acheter le 21 septembre.... je suis dégouté.... est ce que par hasard tu connais une adresse en france ou on peut écrire?? je vais essayer de l'avoir gratos!! en plus je suis étudiant alors je pense que ca devrait le faire!!!


Si tu es étudiant, tu bénéficies d'un petit rabais. 15 il me semble.


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Si tu es étudiant, tu bénéficies d'un petit rabais. 15 il me semble.



c'est mieux que rien mais c'était quand même plus sympa avant


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

je veux le m&#234;me wall' :







j'ai d&#233;j&#224; le rose mais le bleu ... :love:


----------



## divoli (17 Octobre 2007)

Un article pour ceux qui ont du mal à comprendre Time Machine (et pour les autres aussi )...


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je veux le même wall' :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je l'aurai, j'attend mes deux leopard serveur et client :love:


----------



## lovell (17 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Un article pour ceux qui ont du mal à comprendre Time Machine (et pour les autres aussi )...



Qui tu vises ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Un article pour ceux qui ont du mal à comprendre Time Machine (et pour les autres aussi )...



Super article


----------



## bobthesponge (17 Octobre 2007)

dites j'ai une question, j'ai commandé un macbook pro au debut du mois il doit arriver sous peu (avant le 26) est ce que j'ai le droit à avoir leopard juste contre les frais de port? et si oui comment je dois m'y prendre?? merci pour vos reponses​


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

bobthesponge a dit:


> dites j'ai une question, j'ai commandé un macbook pro au debut du mois il doit arriver sous peu (avant le 26) est ce que j'ai le droit à avoir leopard juste contre les frais de port? et si oui comment je dois m'y prendre?? merci pour vos reponses​



merci de lire les précédents posts


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

un truc que je viens de remarquer dans l'utilitaire de disque, on peut enfin repartitionner à la volée
il était temps  

pas encore testé mais ça a l'air très bien fait


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> un truc que je viens de remarquer dans l'utilitaire de disque, on peut enfin repartitionner à la volée
> il était temps
> 
> pas encore testé mais ça a l'air très bien fait


Ca veut dire quoi "à la volée" ? Sans effacer le contenu du disque ?


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca veut dire quoi "à la volée" ? Sans effacer le contenu du disque ?



c'est ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est &#231;a


C'est cool.  

Sinon, j'ai encore une question. C'est &#224; propos des piles. Leopard propose automatiquement une pile des t&#233;l&#233;chargements effectu&#233;s avec Safari. Est-ce que la pile n'affichera que les t&#233;l&#233;chargements faits apr&#232;s le passage &#224; Leopard ou est-ce que les t&#233;l&#233;chargements faits sous Tiger seront int&#233;gr&#233;s. Et si oui, y aura-t-il seulement ceux list&#233;s dans la fen&#234;tre de t&#233;l&#233;chargement de Safari ou tous ceux enregistr&#233;s sur le disque dur ?

Merci.


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est cool.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai encore une question. C'est &#224; propos des piles. Leopard propose automatiquement une pile des t&#233;l&#233;chargements effectu&#233;s avec Safari. Est-ce que la pile n'affichera que les t&#233;l&#233;chargements faits apr&#232;s le passage &#224; Leopard ou est-ce que les t&#233;l&#233;chargements faits sous Tiger seront int&#233;gr&#233;s. Et si oui, y aura-t-il seulement ceux list&#233;s dans la fen&#234;tre de t&#233;l&#233;chargement de Safari ou tous ceux enregistr&#233;s sur le disque dur ?
> 
> Merci.



la pile ne fait que montrer le contenu du dossier downloads
donc si tu mets un fichier dans le dossier downloads, il appara&#238;tra dans la pile  

----

un petit screen pour montrer qu'on peut bien modifier les partitions &#224; la vol&#233;e :







ce qui est bleu est la place utilis&#233;e
pour choisir les nouvelles tailles, on le fait &#224; la main en glissant le coin en bas &#224; droite, ou en entrant une nouvelle taille


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> la pile ne fait que montrer le contenu du dossier downloads
> donc si tu mets un fichier dans le dossier downloads, il apparaîtra dans la pile


OK. Et ce dossier download, il est créé par Leopard ou je peux utiliser un dossier créé par moi-même (ce qui est le cas actuellement sous Tiger) ?


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> OK. Et ce dossier download, il est cr&#233;&#233; par Leopard ou je peux utiliser un dossier cr&#233;&#233; par moi-m&#234;me (ce qui est le cas actuellement sous Tiger) ?



par d&#233;faut, leopard int&#232;gre un nouveau dossier dans les petites maisons (comme images, documents, ...) et qui se nomme downloads
c'est ce dossier qui est dans le dock sous forme de stack
mais tu peux tr&#232;s bien mettre n'importe quel autre dossier dans le dock et celui-ci deviendra automatiquement une stack


----------



## iota (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ce qui est bleu est la place utilis&#233;e
> pour choisir les nouvelles tailles, on le fait &#224; la main en glissant le coin en bas &#224; droite, ou en entrant une nouvelle taille


De ce que j'en ai compris du site d'Apple, si tu &#233;tends  la partition 1 (en empi&#232;tant donc sur la partie 2), tu conserves bien les donn&#233;es de la partition 1 mais tu perds celles de la partition 2.



			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> You may be able to gain disk space without losing data. If a volume is running out of space, *simply delete the volume that comes after it* on the disk and move the volume&#8217;s end point into the freed space.


Tu confirmes ?

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Tu confirmes ?
> 
> @+
> iota



tu es drôle  
je viens de remarquer cette fonction, et en plus j'ai pas trop envie de perdre mes données moi


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> un petit screen pour montrer qu'on peut bien modifier les partitions à la volée :



D'après ton screen on peut installer bootcamp alors que le disque est déjà partitionné. Voilà quelque chose qui m'intéresse.  

Peut-on installer une partoche Bootcamp sur un DD externe ?


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

mac-a&#239;oli;4441154 a dit:
			
		

> D'apr&#232;s ton screen on peut installer bootcamp alors que le disque est d&#233;j&#224; partitionn&#233;. Voil&#224; quelque chose qui m'int&#233;resse.
> 
> Peut-on installer une partoche Bootcamp sur un DD externe ?



c'est vrai que &#231;a parle de bootcamp mais je pense pas que &#231;a soit le cas  
dommage

la preuve: en lan&#231;ant l'assistant bootcamp voici le message que j'obtiens :


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est vrai que ça parle de bootcamp mais je pense pas que ça soit le cas
> dommage



Sur ton screen on voit bien trois partition dont une XP via Bootcamp, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> par défaut, leopard intègre un nouveau dossier dans les petites maisons (comme images, documents, ...) et qui se nomme downloads
> c'est ce dossier qui est dans le dock sous forme de stack
> mais tu peux très bien mettre n'importe quel autre dossier dans le dock et celui-ci deviendra automatiquement une stack


Merci.


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

mac-a&#239;oli;4441165 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ton screen on voit bien trois partition dont une XP via Bootcamp, non ?



je n'ai pas utilis&#233; bootcamp mais le *terminal* et la commande *diskutil resizevolume*


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> la preuve: en lançant l'assistant bootcamp voici le message que j'obtiens :



OK, vraiment dommage.
Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

La liste des 300 nouveautés dans Leopard (encore en anglais pour l'instant) 

Si ça a déjà été posté, désolé


----------



## divoli (17 Octobre 2007)

J'avais pos&#233; la question il y a plusieurs mois, on m'avait r&#233;pondu par la n&#233;gative. Mais maintenant que Leopard est sorti je repose cette question.

Est-ce que l'environnement Classic est d&#233;finitivement incompatible avec Leopard ? Est-ce que Apple l'indique clairement (officiellement) quelque part ?


----------



## lovell (17 Octobre 2007)

J'avais une question : Est-ce que Time Machine ne gère que la récupération de fichiers et de programmes modifiés, ou alors il y a aussi possibilité de récupérer la stabilité du Système, comme c'est le cas avec la Restauration Windows ?


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> J'avais pos&#233; la question il y a plusieurs mois, on m'avait r&#233;pondu par la n&#233;gative. Mais maintenant que Leopard est sorti je repose cette question.
> 
> Est-ce que l'environnement Classic est d&#233;finitivement incompatible avec Leopard ? Est-ce que Apple l'indique clairement (officiellement) quelque part ?



aux derni&#232;res nouvelles, elle n'a rien dit
connaissant apple, on peut en conclure que classic n'est plus support&#233;
ce qui peut para&#238;tre logique vu que &#231;a n'&#233;tait plus le cas avec tiger pour intel



lovell a dit:


> J'avais une question : Est-ce que Time Machine ne g&#232;re que la r&#233;cup&#233;ration de fichiers et de programmes modifi&#233;s, ou alors il y a aussi possibilit&#233; de r&#233;cup&#233;rer la stabilit&#233; du Syst&#232;me, comme c'est le cas avec la Restauration Windows ?



bizzare comme question  

il sauvegarde les fichiers &#224; chaque modifications, &#231;a veut dire que si un fichier cloche tu peux aller le rechercher
mais mac os x ne cr&#233;e pas comme windows des points de restauration
tout simplement car c'est inutile, m&#234;me sous windows vu que &#231;a marche pas


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> mais mac os x ne crée pas comme windows des points de restauration
> tout simplement car c'est inutile, même sous windows vu que ça marche pas



Oh la mauvaise langue, ca marche des fois sous Windows, si si


----------



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> haque modifications, ça veut dire que si un fichier cloche tu peux aller le rechercher
> mais mac os x ne crée pas comme windows des points de restauration
> tout simplement car c'est inutile, même sous windows vu que ça marche pas



Là tu es vraiment mauvaise langue. J'ai sauvé beaucoup de PCs de mes proches grâce à cette fonctionnalité. Elle a toujours marché correctement.


----------



## iota (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu es drôle
> je viens de remarquer cette fonction, et en plus j'ai pas trop envie de perdre mes données moi


Petit joueur 
Mais à priori, on perd bien les données de la partition réduite.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Là tu es vraiment mauvaise langue. J'ai sauvé beaucoup de PCs de mes proches grâce à cette fonctionnalité. Elle a toujours marché correctement.



ah ben tant mieux pour toi, mais je connais plusieurs personnes pour qui ça n'a pas marché


----------



## iota (17 Octobre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> J'avais une question : Est-ce que Time Machine ne g&#232;re que la r&#233;cup&#233;ration de fichiers et de programmes modifi&#233;s, ou alors il y a aussi possibilit&#233; de r&#233;cup&#233;rer la stabilit&#233; du Syst&#232;me, comme c'est le cas avec la Restauration Windows ?


Voir le site d'Apple :


			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> Pour simplifier davantage la configuration d'un nouveau Mac, Time Machine partage ses donn&#233;es avec d'autres utilitaires Mac. Utilisez l'Assistant de migration pour copier sur un nouveau Mac des parties de n'importe quelle sauvegarde Time Machine, *ou s&#233;lectionnez l'option de restauration du syst&#232;me &#224; partir de Time Machine dans le menu de l'utilitaire DVD de Leopard. Choisissez n'importe quelle date enregistr&#233;e dans Time Machine pour configurer votre nouveau Mac exactement comme l'&#233;tait votre pr&#233;c&#233;dent Mac &#224; cette date.*


Donc si tu sauvegardes le syst&#232;me dans sa totalit&#233;, la r&#233;ponse &#224; ta question est oui.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Voir le site d'Apple :
> Donc si tu sauvegardes le système dans sa totalité, oui.
> 
> @+
> iota



oui mais ça ne marche que lors de l'installation du système


----------



## iota (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> oui mais ça ne marche que lors de l'installation du système


Ca n'en reste pas moins l'équivalent d'un point de Restauration 

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Ca n'en reste pas moins l'équivalent d'un point de Restauration



ce qui n'est pas faux


----------



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ah ben tant mieux pour toi, mais je connais plusieurs personnes pour qui ça n'a pas marché



C'est sûr que si tu restaure à une date à laquelle le système était déjà tout pourri, ca va pas marcher terrible


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> C'est sûr que si tu restaure à une date à laquelle le système était déjà tout pourri, ca va pas marcher terrible



ça va de soit   
quoique ...


----------



## julien2004_2 (17 Octobre 2007)

bonsoir a tous!!!
J'ai encore une question!!! si on ment en disant qu'on a acheter notre ordinateur le premier octobre et qu'on paye les 9 euros pour avoir léopard, vous croyé que ca va marcher?


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

julien2004_2 a dit:


> bonsoir a tous!!!
> J'ai encore une question!!! si on ment en disant qu'on a acheter notre ordinateur le premier octobre et qu'on paye les 9 euros pour avoir léopard, vous croyé que ca va marcher?



c'est une blague je suppose  
il te faudra dans tous les cas prouver que tu as acheté un mac après le 1 octobre


----------



## iota (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est une blague je suppose
> il te faudra dans tous les cas prouver que tu as acheté un mac après le 1 octobre


Pour iLife '06, quand ils ont lancé le programme de mise à jour, mon iBook n'était théoriquement pas éligible (acheté une semaine avant la date d'éligibilité), pourtant c'est passé sans problème...

@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (17 Octobre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> C'est sûr que si tu restaure à une date à laquelle le système était déjà tout pourri, ca va pas marcher terrible




:bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Pour iLife '06, quand ils ont lancé le programme de mise à jour, mon iBook n'était théoriquement pas éligible (acheté une semaine avant la date d'éligibilité), pourtant c'est passé sans problème...
> 
> @+
> iota



pourquoi pas, mais tu as quand même dû prouver que tu avais acheté un mac ?! non ?! :mouais:


----------



## greggorynque (17 Octobre 2007)

Lol ca pourrais faire leopard a moindre cout la quand m&#234;me... surtout qu'en cas de probleme c'est apple qui est le responsable de ne pas avoir v&#233;rifi&#233; ta date d'achat...


----------



## Toumak (17 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Lol ca pourrais faire leopard a moindre cout la quand m&#234;me... surtout qu'en cas de probleme c'est apple qui est le responsable de ne pas avoir v&#233;rifi&#233; ta date d'achat...



&#224; mon avis iota, tu as du avoir un pur coup de bol et tombre sur vraie klette   
je vois pas comment &#231;a soit possible autrement


----------



## iota (17 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pourquoi pas, mais tu as quand m&#234;me d&#251; prouver que tu avais achet&#233; un mac ?! non ?! :mouais:


A l'&#233;poque, j'ai rempli un formulaire en ligne, o&#249; j'ai indiqu&#233; le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de mon iBook, qui te confirmait si oui ou non ton mac est &#233;ligible pour le programme de mise &#224; jour.
Si c'&#233;tait le cas, tu avais alors acc&#232;s &#224; un formulaire te permettant d'indiquer tes coordonn&#233;es et de payer les frais d'exp&#233;dition.

Mais bon, revenons au sujet... 

@+
iota


----------



## xao85 (17 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de passer commande de l&#233;opard... avec une date d'achat factice...  et &#231;a a march&#233;...
L&#233;opard pour 8&#8364;95 &#231;a le fait!


----------



## julien2004_2 (17 Octobre 2007)

je viens de vérifier sur mon compte et le prélevement est passé. Le seul justificatif qu'il m'on demander est le numéro de série de mon macbook et le lieu de mon achat..... la date d'expédition du logiciel est programmée pour le 26 octobre.... peut etre qu'apres on ne pourra pas l'installé ou peut etre bien que si!!!!! en tout cas vivement le 26!!!

PS: je pense que du moment que c'est prélevé ca doit etre bon sinon ca fait des frais de rembourser les gens.....bref, on croise les doigts!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

J'imagine qu'Apple va se renseigner auprès des revendeurs  On dérive grave là


----------



## Felisse (17 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Franchement le support du ZFS, ce n'est pas le plus important.
> 
> Apple passe à coté d'un truc essentiel : le NTFS en lecture/écriture.
> 
> De plus en plus de ressources réseaux sont en NTFS dans l'entreprise. Pour que le Mac puisse bosser avec les PC, c'est indispensables. Le support de la FAT32 n'est plus suffisant !!!



Bonsoir,

Deux petites choses :


Le fait que le NTFS ne soit pas accessible en écriture est uniquement du fait de Microsoft qui ne rend pas le format de NTFS public. On sait donc le faire de façon fiable en lecture seulement, mais pas en écriture. C'est une bonne chose qu'Apple soit plus du côté de la fiabilité que de la fonctionnalité à demi implémentée...
Quand on accède à des ressources réseaux, qu'importent le format du disque sur lesquelles elles se trouvent. Ca peut être du ReiserFS (Linux), JFS (AIX), NTFS, HPFS (OS/2), etc... c'est la partie partage réseau qui se charge de faire la traduction... Encore une fois, ce n'est pas là que le NTFS en écriture sera utile...


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2007)

Felisse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Deux petites choses :
> 
> ...



Et pourtant il existe un package NTFS pour Linux et Mac OS X a installer pour avoir le support du NTFS en écriture. Ca n'a pas l'air illégal ... Apple pourrait donc l'intégrer.

Pour les ressources réseaux, je ne suis pas aussi sur que toi mais je ferais le test. Je doute pourtant que windows fasse vraiment la traduction de format ...

Et il reste le problème des disques durs externes ...


----------



## greggorynque (17 Octobre 2007)

Ca m'interesse ce package... Gratuit ?? Lien ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## maousse (18 Octobre 2007)

c'est avec macfuse : http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/

pour un accès réseau, fat, ntfs, ext3 et autres ne sont jamais accédés directement. C'est le serveur "hébergeur" qui accède à ces volumes, et les met à disposition sur le réseau, via un protocole de partage quelconque (smb, nfs, webdav...). Le ntfs en lecture/écriture n'est utile qu'en local.

C'est bien qu'il y ait un début de support d'iSCSI, par contre, pas trop tôt


----------



## Toumak (18 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Et pourtant il existe un package NTFS pour Linux et Mac OS X a installer pour avoir le support du NTFS en écriture. Ca n'a pas l'air illégal ... Apple pourrait donc l'intégrer.



ça s'appelle ntfs-3g et étant donné qu'ils n'ont pas les "clés" de microsoft
ils se débrouillent comme ils peuvent
pour le moment ça marche mais c'est encore assez aléatoire
donc totalement interdit comme  solution professionnelle


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2007)

maousse a dit:


> c'est avec macfuse : http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/
> 
> pour un accès réseau, fat, ntfs, ext3 et autres ne sont jamais accédés directement. C'est le serveur "hébergeur" qui accède à ces volumes, et les met à disposition sur le réseau, via un protocole de partage quelconque (smb, nfs, webdav...). Le ntfs en lecture/écriture n'est utile qu'en local.
> 
> C'est bien qu'il y ait un début de support d'iSCSI, par contre, pas trop tôt



Merci Maousse, j'avais un doute. Pourtant j'utilise tous les jours des partages ... 




Toumak a dit:


> ça s'appelle ntfs-3g et étant donné qu'ils n'ont pas les "clés" de microsoft
> ils se débrouillent comme ils peuvent
> pour le moment ça marche mais c'est encore assez aléatoire
> donc totalement interdit comme  solution professionnelle



Ok bon avec les partages réseaux, ça va le faire 

Merci à tous deux de raffraichir ma mémoire défaillante !


----------



## bobthesponge (19 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> merci de lire les précédents posts


 

ben oui je vais lire les 156 pages qui precedent mon post et qui parlent de pile et de je ne sais quoi d'autre auxquelles je ne comprends rien
merci pour ta reponse ​


----------



## Toumak (19 Octobre 2007)

bobthesponge a dit:


> ben oui je vais lire les 156 pages qui precedent mon post et qui parlent de pile et de je ne sais quoi d'autre auxquelles je ne comprends rien
> merci pour ta reponse ​



c'était juste la page d'avant mais bon  

si ton mac arrive après le 1er octobre, tu peux avoir leopard pour ±9
où j'en sais rien mais y'a bien des personnes ici qui pourront te renseigner


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2007)

le dock est bien spring-loadable !
c'est marqué chez Apple


----------



## greggorynque (19 Octobre 2007)

Ca veux dire quoi, s'il te plait ?


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Octobre 2007)

Ca veut dire quoi "spring-loadable" ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2007)

&#199;a s'ouvre quand tu passes dessus avec quelque chose. Un peu comme un cr&#226;ne ou&#8230;


----------



## greggorynque (19 Octobre 2007)

oui comme les odssiers sous tiger quoi.... enfin rien de nouveau en somme


----------



## kisco (19 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui comme les odssiers sous tiger quoi.... enfin rien de nouveau en somme


dans le dock c'est nouveau et très utile.


----------



## greggorynque (19 Octobre 2007)

Ca me donne pas l'impression mais je vous crois


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ca me donne pas l'impression mais je vous crois



pas l'impression de? d'etre utile?


----------



## greggorynque (19 Octobre 2007)

Ben oui, ca apporte quoi au fait de glisser dans un dossier du dock ?? ????


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2007)

Un truc fantastique : mettre un fichier dans un dossier. Apple ne r&#233;volutionne rien ?


----------



## iota (19 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



greggorynque a dit:


> Ben oui, ca apporte quoi au fait de glisser dans un dossier du dock ?? ????


Par exemple, tu glisses une photo sur l'ic&#244;ne d'iPhoto dans le dock, tu appuies sur espace et &#231;a lance iPhoto et ajoute le fichier &#224; la biblioth&#232;que.

@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (19 Octobre 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh SM (nulle nulle :rose a changé d'avatar....


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ben oui, ca apporte quoi au fait de glisser dans un dossier du dock ?? ????



si un dossier est planqu&#233; dans 4-5 dossiers, tu le met dans le dock, tu passes dessus, ca l'ouvre, et tu es dedans. Apres, tu peux aussi le mettre dans ta barre lateral, ca fera la meme chose, mais tu seras oblig&#233; d'ouvrir un fenetre finder pour y acceder. La, dans le dock, c'est facile d'acces  Genre, une boite fourre tout, dans le doc: un element sur le bureau dans un sous dossier de la  boite et hop, tu ouvres le dossier a partir du dock, et il te reste juste un sous dossier a ouvrir! tu gagnes pas mal de temps 

et comme le dit iota, les applications le seront aussi  (moi, je parlait des dossier )
pour les applis, c'est deja le cas, ou presque


----------



## greggorynque (19 Octobre 2007)

A oui ca ! ! rapport aux applis c'est deja vachement mieux... Je m'en rapelle maintenant....

Je prefererais un support du WMA dans itunes ou un couper coller mais c'est deja vachement bien...

Le top serait que ca ne lance pas l'appli

*EDIT au fait, je le demande puisque je suis dans le bon topic, Quicklook est il compatible avec les fichiers artlantis, archicad et photoshop ?? tous les fichiers s'affichant en miniatures dans le finder seront ils compatibles coverflow et quicklook ????*


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Octobre 2007)

Lived Eht a dit:


> MacTouch publie une news venant du fin fond des forums d'OS X86 Project pour nous résumer un peu les nouveautés que tout le monde aimerait voir apparaitre dans la prochaine mouture d'OSX. Bien entendu, rien n'est certifié, ce n'est que rumeur.... et encore.
> 
> - la possibilité à l'installation de faire une partition pour un autre système d'exploitation (vista ou linux)


Bootcamp. 


Lived Eht a dit:


> - un dock assez différent (avec notamment une possibilité pour un multidock)


Nouveau dock 


Lived Eht a dit:


> - une application pour gérer un PDA Apple


iPhone 


Lived Eht a dit:


> - la possibilité d'avoir 3 "finder" en simultanée (3 écrans en fait un peu à la manière de virtue) qui peuvent lancer des applications différentes mais aussi des système d'exploitation différent. Bien sur avec un complet drag and drop entre les écrans


Spaces 


Lived Eht a dit:


> - le regroupement des applications Mail, Carnet d'Adresse, iCal, et iChat en une seule


Mail 3.0 regroupe Todo et note et gère les événements iCal, iChat reste une appli à part


Lived Eht a dit:


> - une vitesse globale amélioré de 35 à 40% (particulièrement sur Intel)


Un effort a été apporté pour les multi coeurs (donc surtout pour les intels)


Lived Eht a dit:


> - la disparition de Sherlock (intégré dans les widgets)


Apparement c'est le cas (l'intégration dans les widgets = webclip? )


Lived Eht a dit:


> - un version entièrement réécrite de Spotlight


Oui 



Lived Eht a dit:


> Qu'en pensez-vous?


Que MacTouch ne s'en est pas trop mal tirer avec les rumeurs.


----------



## Toumak (19 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> *EDIT au fait, je le demande puisque je suis dans le bon topic, Quicklook est il compatible avec les fichiers artlantis, archicad et photoshop ?? tous les fichiers s'affichant en miniatures dans le finder seront ils compatibles coverflow et quicklook ????*



à la base, juste les fichiers photoshop sont lisibles via quicklook
mais ce qui est vraiment génial avec quicklook, c'est que les développeurs des appplications qui créent des fichiers non lisibles par quicklook pourront créer des plugins pour quicklook
ce qui en étendra les possibilités  
moi je verrais bien un plugin qui permettrait de voir le contenu d'une archive sans avoir à l'ouvrir


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2007)

Ben tar

man tar


----------



## Toumak (19 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben tar
> 
> man tar



vas dire ça à quicklook


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Octobre 2007)

De ce que j'ai testé des deux beta de leopard que j'ai eut entre les mains, quicklook fonctionne parfaitement à partir du moment où on a l'application ou le plug in adéquate en arrière plan (sur son mac).

Enfin heu... Ce serais plutot pour le "cover flow" dans les fenètre ce dont je parle. Mais quicklook marche très bien.

Un truc énorme c'est de garder une fenètre avec coverflow et plusieurs fichiers de différents types, en ouvrir un avec quicklook et user de la molette sur la fenètre et woverflow pour voir quicklook afficher chaque éléments en préview en temps réel sans devoir cliquer à chaque fois sur "l'oeil".

C'est énorme !​


----------



## fredintosh (19 Octobre 2007)

Apple se met enfin &#224; faire de la p&#233;dagogie autour de son OS, en osant le montrer "en action". 

C'est peut-&#234;tre &#231;a la vraie r&#233;volution (initi&#233;e avec l'iPhone, m&#234;me principe avec une longue vid&#233;o de pr&#233;sentation, puis idem pour iLife) : une communication plus concr&#232;te, une volont&#233; d'expliquer, de convaincre, au lieu de se retrancher uniquement derri&#232;re des beaux slogans et des photos aseptis&#233;es qui ne pouvaient que susciter la m&#233;fiance des windows-users...


----------



## DrFatalis (20 Octobre 2007)

Sur, les masses d'utilisateurs windows vont de jeter sur www.apple.com, c'est vraiment le meilleur canal pour faire connaitre un systéme d'exploitation....

Tant qu'il n'y aura aucune pub TV montrant OSX en action, ce genre de film ne confortera que les convaincus auxquels, d'ailleurs, il s'adresse...


----------



## fredintosh (20 Octobre 2007)

Moi, avant, je ne savais pas trop quelle page "simple et efficace" envoyer en lien aux personnes que j'&#233;tais en train de convaincre de switcher.
L&#224;, maintenant, je sais.
(en plus de la d&#233;mo vid&#233;o d'iLife, bien s&#251;r)


----------



## spirit18 (20 Octobre 2007)

Lived Eht a dit:


> MacTouch publie une news venant du fin fond des forums d'OS X86 Project pour nous résumer un peu les nouveautés que tout le monde aimerait voir apparaitre dans la prochaine mouture d'OSX. Bien entendu, rien n'est certifié, ce n'est que rumeur.... et encore.
> 
> - la possibilité à l'installation de faire une partition pour un autre système d'exploitation (vista ou linux)


cela m'étonnerait que le NTFS soit compatible un jour avec MAC puisqu'il faudra payer Microsoft pour utiliser du NTFS, cela pourra peut être se faire on sait jamais ils sont déjà pasé sur des processeurs Intel, pourquoi pas des propriété Microsoft (mais la possibilité de créer un partition ext3 est possible)


Lived Eht a dit:


> - un dock assez différent (avec notamment une possibilité pour un multidock)


 cela c'est possible est faisable (c'est déjà fait)
mais j'aime pas cela va pomper des ressources (multithreading en programmation)


Lived Eht a dit:


> - une application pour gérer un PDA Apple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Octobre 2007)

Vu la vid&#233;o de L&#233;opard ce matin... Mouais, des gadgets, quelques nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233; mais rien de r&#233;volutionnaire...

J'esp&#232;re qu'il n'en est pas de m&#234;me pour les dev 


Maintenant que L&#233;opard est presque l&#224;, j'attends avec impatience TextMate 2.0 !!!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Vu la vidéo de Léopard ce matin... Mouais, des gadgets, quelques nouvelles fonctionnalité mais rien de révolutionnaire...


 
Vu également la vidéo, rapidement, et c'est aussi un peu l'impression que j'en ai... Un Service Pack quoi.


----------



## kisco (20 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re qu'il n'en est pas de m&#234;me pour les dev
> 
> Maintenant que L&#233;opard est presque l&#224;, j'attends avec impatience TextMate 2.0 !!!



En effet, vivement les applications utilisant Core Animation et autres ! Je les attends presque autant que Leopard lui-m&#234;me

Textmate 2 oui, je pense aussi &#224; Delicious Library 2 ! :love:


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



WebOliver a dit:


> Vu &#233;galement la vid&#233;o, rapidement, et c'est aussi un peu l'impression que j'en ai... Un Service Pack quoi.


Effectivement, rien de bien r&#233;volutionnaire dans cette vid&#233;o.
Par contre, j'ai un l'impression que Leopard c'est un peu l'aboutissement de Mac OS X quand on voit comment toutes les technologies mises en place viennent s'imbriquer.

Un exemple, dans le Finder, faire une rechecher Spotlight en mode Coverflow (Core Animation + QuicLook) et lancer Time Machine dessus. Mine de rien, &#231;a fait pas mal technologies mises en oeuvre simultan&#233;ment.

Sinon, un truc pas mal, la gestion du "reverse 3:2 pulldown" du playeur DVD :love:

@+
iota


----------



## rizoto (20 Octobre 2007)

Vous croyez que l'on peut espérer l'ajout de nouvelles fonctionnalités dans les futures mises à jour de Leopard?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2007)

Et bien vu qu'ils comptes les 6 nouveau screensavers comme faisant partie des 300 nouveaut&#233;s, oui, des supports de phone dans iSync par exemple


----------



## hastrayboy (20 Octobre 2007)

pensez vous qu'il sera possible de créer ses propre modèle dans mail? par iWeb notamment?


----------



## Toumak (20 Octobre 2007)

hastrayboy a dit:


> pensez vous qu'il sera possible de créer ses propre modèle dans mail? par iWeb notamment?



j'en doute, apple l'aurait déjà déclaré si c'était faisable
maintenant il y a peut-être (sûrement) un programme le permettant qui sortira


----------



## Tarul (21 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Effectivement, rien de bien r&#233;volutionnaire dans cette vid&#233;o.
> Par contre, j'ai un l'impression que Leopard c'est un peu l'aboutissement de Mac OS X quand on voit comment toutes les technologies mises en place viennent s'imbriquer.
> ...


J'ai peu de recule (Tiger 10.4.4 &#233;tant mon premier mac os). Mais C'est vrai que cela fait un peu Super Service Pack. Je dit super, car en g&#233;n&#233;ral dans un service pack, il n'y a pas de nouveaut&#233;s flagrantes. Le SP2 &#233;tant le premier SP a apport&#233; des fonctionnalit&#233;s visibles &#224; l'utilisateur finale.

La simplification de sauvegarde pas Time Machine est une chose pas r&#233;volutionnaire mais que je trouve terriblement simplifi&#233;.

J'ai bien aim&#233; cette vid&#233;o. Elle ne pr&#233;sent rien de nouveau &#224; part la migration de Tiger->10.5.




supermoquette a dit:


> Et bien vu qu'ils comptes les 6 nouveau screensavers comme faisant partie des 300 nouveaut&#233;s, oui, des supports de phone dans iSync par exemple


Oui je trouve aussi que c'est exag&#233;r&#233; de compte chaque &#233;cran de veille comme une fonctionnalit&#233;. :rateau:

Par contre j'ai trouv&#233; de petites fonctionnalit&#233;s qui me plaisent, qui sont des plus.
Parmi celles-ci : 
l'am&#233;lioration du contr&#244;le parentale (ici on rattrape le retard)
mise &#224; jour des driver via l'updater du Syst&#232;me
les fonctionnalit&#233;s d&#233;di&#233; &#224; la s&#233;curit&#233; (signature des applications, sandbox, la "Library Randomization"
la calculette dans spotlight
Synchro des pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes avec dotmac (il reste soit &#224; am&#233;liorer les performances de ce syst&#232;me et/ou baiser le prix)
les onglet dans le terminal, la notion de workspace
Ouverture des documents odt et openxml par textedit :love:
Les divers outils pour les developpeurs
Bref, pour moi il contient suffisamment de plus pour m'&#234;tre laisser tenter. 

Apr&#232;s on peut regretter la perte de la synchro ical entre panther et Tiger 10.4.10/L&#233;opard. Je suis s&#251;r qu'ils auraient pu faire en sorte que les derni&#232;res modifications  apport&#233;es a .mac fonctionnent sur panther.


Edit : Il y a une chose que je regrette. La r&#233;unification de l'interface n'est pas totale. On peut voir dans la vid&#233;o que les barres d'ascenseurs sont rest&#233;es bleues except&#233; dans itunes et iphoto 08 qui sont un esp&#232;ce de gris.


----------



## Toumak (21 Octobre 2007)

pour tous les "nouveaux" d'os x, jamais une &#233;volution n'a &#233;t&#233; une r&#233;volution  
(mis &#224; part peut-&#234;tre l'&#233;volution de 10.1 &#224; 10.2, et encore ...)

pour la r&#233;unification de l'interface, c'est vrai que c'est dommage mais il faut se dire aussi que ces 2 softs n'ont rien &#224; voir avec leopard 
peut-&#234;tre qu'une prochaine mise &#224; jour modifiera cela 

personnellement, &#233;tant sous osx depuis 10.2 (non non, pas de 10.0 ni de 10.1, os 9 &#233;tait parfait &#224; l'&#233;poque :love je trouve qu'avec tiger et maintenant leopard, mac os x a atteint une maturit&#233; in&#233;gal&#233;e 

et d'ici un an, lorsque les premi&#232;res applis compatibles seulement avec leopard sortiront, et utiliseront coreanimation notamment, &#231;a sera vraiment le pied :love:


----------



## greggorynque (21 Octobre 2007)

Shapeshifter marche avec les betas de leopard au fait ??


----------



## Toumak (21 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Shapeshifter marche avec les betas de leopard au fait ??



aucune idée 

mais les connaissants, ils devraient sortir rapidement une version (peut-être beta) compatible avec le nouveau félin


----------



## greggorynque (21 Octobre 2007)

Et sinon expos&#233; marche avec tous les spaces reunis ou juste les fenetre d'un seul space (inutile)


----------



## Toumak (21 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Et sinon exposé marche avec tous les spaces reunis ou juste les fenetre d'un seul space (inutile)



si tu es dans un space, exposé n'affiche que les fenêtre de ce space

si tu es en présentation de tous les spaces, exposé affiche toutes les fenêtres  

c'est un peu chaud à expliquer mais tu peux voir ce que je dis dans des vidéos sur youtube


----------



## iota (21 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



Toumak a dit:


> c'est un peu chaud &#224; expliquer mais tu peux voir ce que je dis dans des vid&#233;os sur youtube


Celle-ci par exemple (bas&#233;e sur une des premi&#232;res versions b&#233;ta). Ou encore ici.

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (21 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Celle-ci par exemple (basée sur une des premières versions béta). Ou encore ici.
> 
> ...



 La dernière vidéo est vraiment impressionnante (même si elle est un peu excessive, évidemment). Le flip 3D de Vista, à côté, ça pèse pas lourd... :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (21 Octobre 2007)

c'est exactement &#231;a iota  

mais la deuxi&#232;me elle est assez stressante  

sinon, pour les amateurs, qui ont vu la keynote, et pour tous les autres qui ne l'ont pas vue, ce moment va rester dans les anales   

Mac OS X Leopard Versions

votre coeur penche vers quoi ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est exactement ça iota
> 
> mais la deuxième elle est assez stressante
> 
> ...


La Ultimate. Vu que c'est le même prix que les autres, j'aurai tort de ne pas en profiter.


----------



## greggorynque (21 Octobre 2007)

Rhoooo bof bof l'expos&#233; en cours de space ca fait des fenetres trop petites sur un macbook....


----------



## Toumak (21 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Rhoooo bof bof l'exposé en cours de space ca fait des fenetres trop petites sur un macbook....



tu verras à l'utilisation


----------



## iota (21 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> La dernière vidéo est vraiment impressionnante (même si elle est un peu excessive, évidemment). Le flip 3D de Vista, à côté, ça pèse pas lourd... :rateau:


Pour info, la machine utilisée est un MacBook Pro Core2 Duo 2.16GHz + 2Go de RAM.

@+
iota


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est exactement &#231;a iota
> sinon, pour les amateurs, qui ont vu la keynote, et pour tous les autres qui ne l'ont pas vue, ce moment va rester dans les anales



Je suis amateur, j'ai vu la keynote, mais je garantis que je ne mettrai aucun moment, aussi macintoshien soit-il, dans mes anales:mouais: , m&#234;me si apple tente de nous y mettre de plus en plus de choses.
Il y a des mots terribles : un "n" en moins, un "n" en plus, et tu fait la joie de ton proctologue en n'archivant pas du tout au bon endroit.


----------



## Toumak (22 Octobre 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je suis amateur, j'ai vu la keynote, mais je garantis que je ne mettrai aucun moment, aussi macintoshien soit-il, dans mes anales:mouais: , m&#234;me si apple tente de nous y mettre de plus en plus de choses.
> Il y a des mots terribles : un "n" en moins, un "n" en plus, et tu fait la joie de ton proctologue en n'archivant pas du tout au bon endroit.



effectivement   
un peu de pr&#233;cipitation et voil&#224; le r&#233;sultat  
y'a certains moment o&#249; on ferait mieux de se relire plusieurs fois ...


----------



## Steph-24 (22 Octobre 2007)

hastrayboy a dit:


> pensez vous qu'il sera possible de créer ses propre modèle dans mail? par iWeb notamment?





> Custom Stationery
> Create your own stationery templates with graphics and attachments and reuse them to your hearts content.



http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/features/300.html


----------



## oohTONY (22 Octobre 2007)

Je n'ai pas revu une fonction depuis la première présentation :
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=pyd8O-2mkgk
Trouve t-on cette animation quelque part parce que je l'adore ! :rose:


----------



## flotow (22 Octobre 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Je n'ai pas revu une fonction depuis la première présentation :
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=pyd8O-2mkgk
> Trouve t-on cette animation quelque part parce que je l'adore ! :rose:



129 et je te la file


----------



## xao85 (22 Octobre 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Je n'ai pas revu une fonction depuis la première présentation :
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=pyd8O-2mkgk
> Trouve t-on cette animation quelque part parce que je l'adore ! :rose:



Rooo, va voir ton opticien!


----------



## oohTONY (22 Octobre 2007)

Et en plus.... sérieux ? Ça donne quoi ? :rateau: 
Désolé mais c'est quoi, un Screensaver ? Il lit toutes les vidéos du dossier 'Movie' comme le fait Front Row ?
Merci


----------



## Poutchi (22 Octobre 2007)

Non je crois que c'était juste un programme de démonstration pour montrer la puissance de CoreAnimation.

A priori le programme contenait une base de donnée de vidéos avec des mots clés associés à celles-ci et les lisait toutes en même temps.

Je ne pense pas qu'il sera intégré à Léopard


----------



## greggorynque (22 Octobre 2007)

Mais effectivement ca pourrais faire un screensaver sympa (mais qui risque de faire geuler les ventilos  )


----------



## flotow (22 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mais effectivement ca pourrais faire un screensaver sympa (mais qui risque de faire geuler les ventilos  )



deja que les nouveaux screens font souffler les iMac G5... :/


----------



## greggorynque (22 Octobre 2007)

serieux ???


----------



## oohTONY (22 Octobre 2007)

Je me disais aussi.....
C'est sur que si ça tourne si leur Mac Pro blindé à 16Go de RAM et la X1900 il faut prévoir les 'simple' X1600 des vieux iMac Core Duo.... 
Car rien qu'Exposé, a partir de 5/6 vidéos ça saccade.....

Enfin, je pense pas que ça soit perdu et ça viendra bien un jour vu que si on suit la "loi" de Moore, d'ici 2010 à devrait arriver à 10 Milliards de transistors sur les CPU  :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Octobre 2007)

:modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: 



Manque une grosse nouveauté !!!! 

QuickTime 8 devait sortir avec Leopard. On a même vu des vidéos à la WWDC, et là plus rien. :hein: :mouais:



:modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2007)

J'avoue que cela m'a aussi un peu surpris.

Mais bon, il y aurait eu quoi de nouveau dans cette version 8 ?


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Octobre 2007)

La gestion des layers et des couches alpha dans QuickTime, une d&#233;mo &#233;tait faite aux d&#233;veloppeurs &#224; la WWDC (on pouvait la t&#233;l&#233;charger dans iTunes) c'&#233;tait bluffant. 

On peut d&#233;composer une vid&#233;o en plusieurs couches, et les vid&#233;os ne sont plus forc&#233;ment carr&#233;es mais peuvent &#234;tre dans d'autres format (rondes par ex.)


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

je me suis fait la même réflexion que vous  
sans y trouver de réponse ... comme vous :mouais: 

quoi qu'il en soit, la version 7.2 de leopard n'en est pas moins sympathique


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Octobre 2007)

Quelles diff&#233;rences avec la 7.2 de tiger ou panther?


----------



## flotow (23 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Quelles différences avec la 7.2 de tiger ou panther?



elle tourne sur leopard 
sinon, toutes les formes sont carrés ou rectangulaire, mais avec de la transparence


----------



## hastrayboy (23 Octobre 2007)

Et a ton une chance de voir arriv&#233; QT8 peut apr&#232;s la sortie de leopard? ou faut-il attendre une nouvelle mise &#224; jour majeur d'OSX dans un deux ans?


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

hastrayboy a dit:


> Et a ton une chance de voir arrivé QT8 peut après la sortie de leopard? ou faut-il attendre une nouvelle mise à jour majeur d'OSX dans un deux ans?



on a une chance de le voir arriver par la suite

si je dis pas de bêtise, tiger est arrivé avec la version 6 de QT, et on en est à la 7.2, donc ...


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Octobre 2007)

QuickTime 7 &#233;tait une fonctionnalit&#233; de Tiger


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> QuickTime 7 &#233;tait une fonctionnalit&#233; de Tiger



ah bon ben ok, alors je me gourre 

edit: tu es s&#251;r que tiger en 10.4.0 venait avec QT7 ?

j'ai lu qu'il &#233;tait sorti avec QT6 et qu'il fallait t&#233;l&#233;charger QT7 via le panneau mise &#224; jour logicielles ... :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Octobre 2007)

Ben disons disons qu'Apple l'annon&#231;ait parmi les 200 et quelques nouveaut&#233;s de Tiger


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben disons disons qu'Apple l'annonçait parmi les 200 et quelques nouveautés de Tiger



oui, tu dois avoir raison
je dois confondre avec autre chose :hein:


----------



## greggorynque (23 Octobre 2007)

l'independance de resoltion ???


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> l'independance de resoltion ???



on en sait pas plus que ça


----------



## Exxon (23 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Existe t il un topic qui liste les 300 nouveautés du félin?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Existe t il un topic qui liste les 300 nouveautés du félin?



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4446256&postcount=3221


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Existe t il un topic qui liste les 300 nouveautés du félin?



le topic sur le site d'apple


----------



## Exxon (23 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4446256&postcount=3221



C'est dans une langue que je ne souhaite plus parler....depuis france - angleterre.. :love:

Merci


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> C'est dans une langue que je ne souhaite plus parler....depuis france - angleterre.. :love:



faut passer à autre les gars


----------



## wazoo (23 Octobre 2007)

Y a pas de raison que QT8 soit inclus dans Leopard, il sera dispo au téléchargement après


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Octobre 2007)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si le bug d'encodage des caractères dans mail, qui fait que certains correspondant sous windows (sur outlook je crois, mais je suis pas certain) reçoivent des messages en caractères asiatiques ?


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Octobre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> C'est dans une langue que je ne souhaite plus parler....depuis france - angleterre.. :love:
> 
> Merci



Ben ça doit être pire avec l'espagnol, alors.
Et quand c'est le Stade Français qui bat Toulouse, tu nous fais une petite crise de mutisme, ou tu parles javanais ? :style:


----------



## Felisse (23 Octobre 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si le bug d'encodage des caractères dans mail, qui fait que certains correspondant sous windows (sur outlook je crois, mais je suis pas certain) reçoivent des messages en caractères asiatiques ?




Bonsoir,

Ce n'est malheureusement un bug de Mail, mais un retard des clients mail Microsoft (Outlook, Outlook Express, Windows Mail).

Sans vouloir faire de la pub, tu peux lire cet article : http://philpeter.free.fr/wordpress/index.php/2005/09/apple-mail-unicode/


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Octobre 2007)

Felisse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ce n'est malheureusement un bug de Mail, mais un retard des clients mail Microsoft (Outlook, Outlook Express, Windows Mail).
> 
> Sans vouloir faire de la pub, tu peux lire cet article : http://philpeter.free.fr/wordpress/index.php/2005/09/apple-mail-unicode/



Oui, c'est une façon de voir les choses...
En tout cas un grand merci pour le lien et l'astuce, en espérant qu'elle fonctionne sous léopard... Je ne suis pas spécialement accro à entourage...


----------



## jem25 (24 Octobre 2007)

salut a tous ca fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venu...... lol

sinon quelqu'un sait ou je pourrais recupérer la liste des logiciels compatible leopard? parceque j'hesite et je voulais voir si matlab 7.5 marchai dessus

merci

PS sur le site de mathwork aucune indications....


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2007)

il n'y a pas de liste (tout du moins pas encore) de compatibilit&#233;

le seul moyen de savoir si un programme est compatible avec leopard, c'est de se renseigner aupr&#232;s des d&#233;veloppeurs, ou mieux, de le tester directement avec leopard

j'ai donc bien peur que pour le moment &#231;a soit du cas par cas
m&#234;me si la quasi totalit&#233; des programmes fonctionneront sans probl&#232;me


----------



## kisco (24 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> il n'y a pas de liste (tout du moins pas encore) de compatibilité


Espérons que cuk.ch nous ponde une belle liste de (in-)compatibilité comme ils l'avaient fait pour Tiger

Mais le plus sûr c'est d'attendre et de contacter les développeurs en effet.


----------



## jem25 (24 Octobre 2007)

merci je vais les contacter par mail


----------



## lamidenis (24 Octobre 2007)

Salut
Si j'achète Leopard, mon Quicktime pro Tiger va-t-il disparaître ou rester ? En gros je devrai le repayer pour Leopard ou pas ?


----------



## huexley (24 Octobre 2007)

lamidenis a dit:


> Salut
> Si j'achète Leopard, mon Quicktime pro Tiger va-t-il disparaître ou rester ? En gros je devrai le repayer pour Leopard ou pas ?



C'est très souvent le cas


----------



## greggorynque (24 Octobre 2007)

tu peux te payer vlc


----------



## MamaCass (24 Octobre 2007)

Quicktime *pro* permet quand m&#234;me plus de choses que VLC 

Et puis VLC est gratuit


----------



## flotow (24 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> C'est très souvent le cas



euh, tu bascules ton code QT 7 Pro sur ton Leopard 
apres, si c'est QT8, oui, ca sera tres surement un nouveau code


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2007)

comme le dit Tucpasquic, leopard est livré avec QT 7.2 donc ton numéro de série marche toujours

plus tard, si apple met à jour quicktime vers la version 8 tu devras probablement racheter une license


----------



## ficelle (24 Octobre 2007)

Classic fonctionne toujours sur PPC ou pas ?
j'ai encore mon bon vieux xpress 4.1 &#224; ouvrir 2 fois par an... :rateau:


edit : je viens de trouver ma reponse sur le forum d'Apple


----------



## flotow (24 Octobre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> Classic fonctionne toujours sur PPC ou pas ?
> j'ai encore mon bon vieux xpress 4.1 à ouvrir 2 fois par an... :rateau:
> 
> 
> edit : je viens de trouver ma reponse sur le forum d'Apple



oui, Apple dit qu'il faut booter sur Tiger pour lancer Classic


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, Apple dit qu'il faut booter sur Tiger pour lancer Classic



ouaouw quelle solution


----------



## tweek (25 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> euh, tu bascules ton code QT 7 Pro sur ton Leopard
> apres, si c'est QT8, oui, ca sera tres surement un nouveau code



't&#234;t qu'on aura enfin le Full-screen gratis avec la 8..


Faut pas r&#234;ver, hein


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> 'têt qu'on aura enfin le Full-screen gratis avec la 8..
> 
> 
> Faut pas rêver, hein



c'est une blague  

(il est 6:23 AM, alors bon, j'ai pas compris si c'etait de l'humour) :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> 't&#234;t qu'on aura enfin le Full-screen gratis avec la 8..
> 
> 
> Faut pas r&#234;ver, hein


:modo: C'est d&#233;j&#224; le cas avec la 7.2


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> :modo: C'est déjà le cas avec la 7.2



j'adore  
c'est vrai que c'est le strict minimum


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> j'adore
> c'est vrai que c'est le strict minimum


Ils ont mis le temps pour lever cette limitation un peu stupide.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Octobre 2007)

A tout hasard, des betas testeurs ont-ils test&#233;s Coolbook avec Leopard?


----------



## Alfoo (25 Octobre 2007)

Je constate sur une news macgé que Time Machine ne permettra plus la sauvegarde de mon MacBook en Wifi vers un DD qui est branché en USB sur mon Mac Mini.

Vous confirmez ? 

Voila la réponse à ma question ci-dessus :
*Time Machine only seems to work with external hard drives attached directly to your Mac, and other Macs running Leopard.*


donc plutot


----------



## MamaCass (25 Octobre 2007)

Ca me parait logique, le wifi c'est quand m&#234;me pas tr&#232;s rapide 

Alors imagine, tu lances Time Machine, le chemin qu'il doit faire pour retrouver les donn&#233;es ?


----------



## greggorynque (25 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ca me parait logique, le wifi c'est quand même pas très rapide
> 
> Alors imagine, tu lances Time Machine, le chemin qu'il doit faire pour retrouver les données ?



C'est surtout les problemes de securités qui seraient en cause je pense... LE wifi meme en WPA ca se craque en moins de 2


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2007)

je crois plutôt que MamaCass a raison
c'est vraiment tout sauf pratique
la sécurité ne joue pas
...
enfin c'est ce que je pense


----------



## Alfoo (25 Octobre 2007)

Mais apparemment ce sera possible de sauvegarder sur un autre Mac qui &#224; Leopard, mais ils ne precisent pas si les 2 MAC doivent etre r&#233;li&#233; entre eux en USB ou autre ?!


----------



## brome (25 Octobre 2007)

Ça m'étonnerait très très très, mais alors très fortement qu'ils doivent être reliés en USB.


----------



## tweek (25 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> :modo: C'est déjà le cas avec la 7.2



Mahouè ? Je savais pas..


----------



## iota (25 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



greggorynque a dit:


> C'est surtout les problemes de securit&#233;s qui seraient en cause je pense... LE wifi meme en WPA ca se craque en moins de 2


Oui et non... c'est largement d&#233;pendant du choix de la "pass phrase".

Sinon, le probl&#232;me est &#233;videment li&#233; au d&#233;bit mais &#233;galement au fait qu'il faut que la machine sur laquelle est branch&#233; le disque dur soit allum&#233;e au moment de faire les sauvegardes (ce n'est pas sp&#233;cialement pratique).

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Octobre 2007)

brome a dit:


> Ça m'étonnerait très très très, mais alors très fortement qu'ils doivent être reliés en USB.


Pourquoi pas ?... On peut meme booter sur un DD ext en USB maintenant..


----------



## MamaCass (25 Octobre 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas ?... On peut meme booter sur un DD ext en USB maintenant..



Un réseau en USB ?  Jamais essayé :rose: mais je ne crois pas que ca marche 

Vive l'Ethernet :love::love::love:


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Octobre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Je constate sur une news macgé que Time Machine ne permettra plus la sauvegarde de mon MacBook en Wifi vers un DD qui est branché en USB sur mon Mac Mini.
> 
> Vous confirmez ?
> 
> ...


On en parle l&#224;. Un doute persiste. Je comptais justement investir dans une borne airport pour cette fonctionnalit&#233;. Je croise les doigts et esp&#232;re &#234;tre fix&#233; sur ce point d'ici demain.


----------



## greggorynque (25 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Oui et non... c'est largement dépendant du choix de la "pass phrase".
> 
> ...



oui oui avec une phrase à chiffres +lettres générée aléatoirement tu tiendra une heure de plus 

soyons honnetes, les resaux Wifi ont des protections faibles pour ne pas ralentir les echanges de données et sont assez facilement decryptables...


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> On en parle là. Un doute persiste. Je comptais justement investir dans une borne airport pour cette fonctionnalité. Je croise les doigts et espère être fixé sur ce point d'ici demain.



je suis dans le même cas que toi

si jamais ça n'est pas permis par apple, il y aura sûrement moyen d'y arriver
c'est quasi-certain


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2007)

voici des petites astuces sympathique concernant leopard :

- virer l'effet miroir du dock 3d : taper dans le terminal
*$ defaults write com.apple.dock no-glass -boolean YES; killall Dock
*





- la plupart des icones syst&#232;me en 512x512 se trouvent l&#224; :
/System &#187; Library &#187; CoreServices &#187; CoreTypes.bundle &#187; Contents &#187; Resources

- quand vous voyez tous vos spaces (f8 par d&#233;faut), vous pouvez appuyer sur C pour ramener toutes les fen&#234;tres des diff&#233;rents spaces dans le premier space
rappuyer sur C ram&#232;nera chaque fen&#234;tre dans son space originel
(si vous quittez spaces apr&#232;s avoir rassembl&#233; toutes les fen&#234;tres, il ne sera pas possible de leur rendre leur place originelle avec la touche c, il faudra le faire &#224; la main)

- les diff&#233;rentes fa&#231;on d'acc&#233;der au partage d'&#233;cran (screen sharing) :
via ichat
via le finder avec les macs du r&#233;seau
en entrant simplement l'adresse ip en lan&#231;ant l'application partage d'&#233;cran (bien cach&#233;e) se       trouvant dans /System &#187; Library &#187; CoreServices &#187; Partage d'&#233;cran.app
via le menu "aller > se connecter au server" du finder (&#63743;+K) en entrant l'adresse ip

cette premi&#232;re vague d'astuces leopard, arrivant alors que la NDA n'est plus d'actualit&#233;, vous sont propos&#233;es par *MacOSXHints*
plein d'autres astuces dans les prochains jours


----------



## greggorynque (25 Octobre 2007)

Cool ca nous aide a attendre ^


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Cool ca nous aide a attendre ^


Oui, ce Dock sans mirroir est bien mieux je trouve. Plus &#233;l&#233;gant, plus Apple. Pas d'effet foireux &#224; la Vista...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un réseau en USB ?  Jamais essayé :rose: mais je ne crois pas que ca marche
> 
> Vive l'Ethernet :love::love::love:


Mea culpa... je pensais juste à un DD ext en USB, pas à 2 mac en USB... :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2007)

Ce sujet voit son terme arriver: en effet il avait été lancé lors de la dernière WWDC en juin dernier. On y avait pu alors en savoir un peu plus sur Leopard et ses principales nouveautés.

Nous sommes le 26 octobre, Leopard est désormais disponible. Rendez-vous dans ce nouveau sujet pour vos partager premières impressions.


----------

